# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  L'Education Nationale propose une spcialit Informatique en Terminale S

## Katleen Erna

*L'Education Nationale propose une spcialit Informatique en Terminale S, qui devrait arriver  la rentre 2012
Mise  jour du 13.04.2011 par Katleen*

Beaucoup critiquent, ici et ailleurs, le peu de place laiss  l'informatique dans les programmes scolaires de l'hexagone. L'Education Nationale a dcid de ragir dans ce domaine, et elle propose actuellement son projet d'enseignement de la spcialit Informatique et Sciences du Numrique (ISN) pour les classes de Terminale de la srie scientifique S.   

L'ISN, qui est actuellement soumis  une consultation publique (et ce, jusqu'au 22 avril) devrait voir le jour  la rentre 2012, sous la forme d'un enseignement de spcialit de deux heures par semaine.

En clair, les jeunes intgrant les rangs d'une Terminale S  cette date auront le choix entre quatre spcialits : SVT, Physique, Mathmatiques ou ISN (Informatique et Sciences du Numrique).

Pour cette dernire, aucun programme n'a encore t arrt. Le projet qui est actuellement dbattu et soumis  consultation (y compris locale, par l'inspection rgionale) annonce un objectif qui "nest pas de former des experts en informatique, mais plutt de fournir aux lves quelques notions fondamentales et de les sensibiliser aux problmes socitaux induits (respect de la vie prive, proprit des uvres numriques)".

L'approche pratique y est encourage, avec la mise en place de "projets raliss par llve, sous la conduite du professeur" qui "sont un apprentissage fondamental,tant pour la comprhension de linformatique et des sciences du numrique que pour lacquisition de comptences essentielles pour lenseignement suprieur".

Le programme propos est "construit autour de quatre notions fondamentales : reprsentation de linformation, algorithme, langage et architecture".

Pour la partie consacre  l'apprentissage d'un langage de programmation, celui-ci est "choisi par lenseignant selon les critres suivants : simplicit dutilisation, usage rpandu (existence doutils et dune communaut dutilisateurs), facilit dinstallation, libert du tlchargement et de la redistribution, existence de librairies facilitant le dveloppement, etc.".

Une rvolution dans le paysage scolaire franais, selon certains.

Source : Le projet de programme pour l'ISN mis en consultation nationale par le Ministre de l'Education Nationale (PDF)

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce projet ? Qu'est-ce qui vous plat dans ce programme ; qu'aimeriez-vous y changer ?

 ::fleche::  Pour la section "langage", quel langage de programmation pensez-vous que les enseignants devraient choisir d'apprendre  leur lves ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que cette spcialit doive rester rserve  la section S des classes de Terminale ?




*Enseignement : les classes manquent de matriel informatique et de professeurs comptents dans ces matires, d'aprs une tude anglaise
Mise  jour du 28.03.2010 par Katleen*

Visiblement, il n'y a pas qu'en France que les conditions d'apprentissage de l'informatique ne satisfont pas les citoyens.

Une rcente tude anglaise vient relancer le dbat. Ralise il y a quelques mois via la visite de 89 coles primaires et de 89 collges et lyces, elle indique que seul un quart des coles primaires et que moins de la moiti des tablissements du secondaire font une "bonne utilisation" des nouvelles technologies.

Il est galement fait mention de "manque d'expertise" des enseignants qui gnrent des "expriences d'apprentissage limites". 

De plus, de nombreux tablissements manquent d'quipement informatique ncessaire  tous les lves. Ainsi, 28 tablissements du secondaire n'avaient pas assez aux outils adquats  leurs leons. D'autres ne possdaient pas de ressources  jour.

Tout ceci motiverait certains tudiants  ne pas choisir l'option Design & Technology pour l'quivalent de notre Baccalaurat. 

Pourtant, les jeunes de plus de en plus connects et donc de plus en plus  l'aise avec les appareils rcents et les technologies qui les accompagnent.

L'tude montre d'ailleurs que les enfants entrant  l'cole primaire matrisent mieux les ordinateurs que ceux d'il y a trois ans. Et appelle  "de rapides amliorations", surtout dans les filires technologiques.

Et en France, o en somme nous ?                   

Source : L'tude de l'Ofsted

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les manquements constats au Royaume-Uni se retrouvent en France ?

 ::fleche::  Comment amliorer l'enseignement de l'informatique en France ? En Europe ?



*Mise  jour du 28.11.2010 par Katleen
Luc Chatel officialise son  plan de dveloppement des usages du numrique  lcole , aidera-t-il les jeunes  mieux apprhender l'informatique ?*

Le grand chantier de l'Education semble prendre forme. Le rapport dont nous vous avons parl en Fvrier  l'air d'avoir port ses fruits : Luc Chatel, le ministre de l'Education nationale, en a incorpor une grande partie des recommandations dans son  plan de dveloppement des usages du numrique  lcole .

Ce projet de remaniement des institutions ducatives de notre pays officialise donc les mesures prconises par Jean-Michel Fourgous, parmi lesquelles l'change des tableaux traditionnels  craie (ou marqueur) contre leurs homologues numriques. Mais ces derniers ont un prix : 750 euros pour un modle mobile, et jusqu' 1500 euros pour un modle fixe.

Le financement de ces renouvellements de matriel sera assur par les collectivits locales. L'Etat, quant  lui, prendre en charge les programmes scolaires et la gestion du personnel enseignant.

Mais ce n'est pas tout.  Le ministre va ouvrir un portail qui prsentera toutes les ressources disponibles , ajoute le ministre en parlant de cette plateforme qui fournira des logiciels pdagogiques libres et open-source ; mais aussi des solutions propritaires pour lesquels les tablissements se verront attribuer des "bons d'achat" de 500  2500 euros (en fonction de leur importance) ds dbut 2011.

Le gouvernement ne s'arrtera pas en si bon chemin et donnera galement un coup de pouces aux entreprises IT : 
  Jai obtenu auprs du commissaire gnral charg de la gestion du grand emprunt, quun appel  projet dans la recherche et dveloppement soit lanc dbut 2011 afin dacclrer les capacits dinnovation des acteurs industriels de le-ducation . De quoi en aider certaines  remonter la pente aprs la crise.

Enfin, le ministre va tout faire pour optimiser l'enseignement du numrique dans les collges et les lyces. La matire sera obligatoire et des "rfrents numriques" (pourtant bien en chair et en os) seront prsents dans chaque tablissement pour  identifier les besoins en formation et y rpondre directement ou avec lappui des rectorats, et conseiller le directeur sur ces sujets.

Source : Luc Chatel au salon Educatec-Educatice

 ::fleche::  Le  plan de dveloppement des usages du numrique  lcole , s'tendra sur trois ans, pensez-vous que la totalit de ses objectifs sera ralise sur cette priode ?

 ::fleche::  Le secteur de l'ducation manque dj d'enseignants, comment alors financer la cration des nouveaux postes de "rfrents numriques" ?

*Mise  jour du 17.02.2010*
*L'Education Nationale souhaite donner une plus grande place  l'informatique avec 70 mesures*

Il y a quelques mois, nous vous parlions des lacunes concernant l'enseignement de l'informatique et des disciplines associes dans le cursus scolaire franais.

Un rapport sur la modernisation de l'cole par le numrique, command par notre Premier ministre en aot 2009, a t remis hier au ministre de l'Education nationale Luc Chatel.

C'est  Jean-Michel Fourgous, dput (UMP) des Yvelines et maire d'Elancourt, qui en a assur la coordination. Long de 328 pages, le document propose 70 mesures pour "russir l'cole numrique en 2012 " et nonce 12 priorits telles qu'une meilleure formation des enseignants ainsi que de meilleurs quipements matriels pour les tablissements et les lves. 

La ralisation de tous ces principes se monterait  un cot global dpassant le milliard d'euros.

Les 12 "priorits" sont :

  - Connecter et quiper les coles au numrique ;
  - Former les enseignants et les cadres ;
  - Crer de nouveaux supports interactifs et des manuels numriques ;
  - Dvelopper les espaces numriques de travail ;
  - Gnraliser les quipements pour l'apprentissage des langues et des  
    sciences exprimentales ;
  - Prparer aux mtiers de demain en dveloppant la culture de 
    l'informatique et des outils numriques ;
  - Dvelopper la crativit, la confiance en soi et l'autonomie par les outils  
    numriques ;
  - Eduquer au numrique pour responsabiliser les lves et les adultes face 
    aux enjeux de la socit numrique ;
  - Prolonger le temps de l'cole par le numrique et favoriser l'galit des 
    chances et la russite scolaire ;
  - Renforcer l'autonomie des tablissements scolaires pour dvelopper les 
    services numriques et l'co-citoyennet ;
  - Mieux piloter le dveloppement du numrique  l'cole ;
  - Mdiatiser les enjeux du numrique en valorisant le travail des 
    enseignants.

Cette liste a servi de base  l'tablissement des 70 mesures du rapport. 

Parmis elles, on retiendra le souhait de voir 100% des tablissements scolaires quips en haut dbit et avec des tableaux numriques interactifs d'ici  2012 ; de mme la formation de 6000 "ambassadeurs du numrique" est voulue avant la fin de l'anne 2010.

D'un point de vue conomique, le texte demande  ce que le budget soit rparti  parts gales (50/50) entre l'quipement et la formations des enseignants et personnels de l'Education.

Un prt  taux zro est propos pour permettre aux lves de s'quiper, et le maniement du clavier serait appris ds le premier cycle, sur les bancs de l'cole primaire.

Enfin, la mise a disposition de versions numriques des manuels scolaires est grandement appuye, avec une TVA rduite  5.5 %. 

Source : Le texte du rapport

*MAJ du 19.01.2010*
*L'informatique dans les programmes de l'Education Nationale : un professeur propose une mthode un peu folle*

Le soucis du bon enseignement de l'informatique aux jeunes gnrations ne fait pas rflchir que les seuls professeurs franais. Ainsi, un professeur amricain surfant sous le pseudo de Trifold, s'est galement demand comment initier au mieux ses lves  cette discipline.

Dans un billet post sur le net, il explique avoir trouv une approche originale pour ses lves de sixth grade (quivalent  la sixime dans nos collges). 

Ses buts tant de familiariser les enfants  la programmation et de les rendre assez comptents dans un langage pour russir  concevoir et implmenter une application, il a pens  organiser en fin d'anne un concours de programmation concernant toutes les applications que ses lves auront crees, pour les stimuler.

Allant plus loin, il dclare ne pas tre satisfait des programmes ducatifs officiels existants pour les 11-13 ans (utilisation de squeak, alice, greenfoot, etc.). Aussi voici sa proposition : laisser les enfants inventer leur propre langage de programmation. Ils choisiraient leurs mots cls et la syntaxe ayant le plus de sens pour eux, pour un usage spcifique par rapport  l'application qu'ils veulent dvelopper. Le professeur implmenterais leur langage au fur et  mesure.

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette mthode ? Ide rvolutionnaire ou fiasco ?




> *Mise  jour du 07.12.2009*
> 
> Il semblerait que la situation de l'informatique dans le milieu de l'enseignement soit en train d'voluer de faon positive.
> 
> Lors du salon europen de l'ducation (il y a deux semaines), le ministre de l'ducation nationale Luc Chatel a fait quelques rvlations concernant la rforme du lyce en cours.
> 
> Les lves choisissant un cursus de srie S verront l'informatique se rajouter bientt  leurs sujets de cours. En effet, il est prvu qu'en 2012, deux heures hebdomadaires d'informatique et sciences du numrique soient ajoutes au programme des Terminales (sous forme d'option, au mme titre que les mathmatiques, les sciences physiques ou les sciences de la vie et de la terre).
> 
> L'association EPI (Enseignement public et informatique) se rjouit de cette dcision et dclare que  les TIC constituent un gisement d'emplois considrable  qui ne doit pas tre nglig. 
> ...


*L'informatique trop peu prsente dans les programmes de l'Education Nationale, quelles rpercussions cela peut-il avoir sur l'emploi IT ?*

La question avait dj t souleve en 2007 par Maurice Nivat. Ce Professeur d'informatique  l'Universit Paris 7 avait en effet envoy, le 4 juin 2007, une lettre au Prsident de la Rpublique franaise pour lui faire part de ses inquitudes quant  la maigre place occupe par l'informatique dans nos programmes scolaires.

"Il est ainsi dsolant que l'ducation nationale continue  considrer cette discipline comme une discipline ancillaire, ce qui se traduit par le fait qu'il n'y a pas de professeurs d'informatique dans les tablissements d'enseignement secondaire, il y a seulement des professeurs d'autres disciplines qui enseignent tant bien que mal une matire qui n'est pas leur discipline principale ou bien seulement une des trs nombreuses technologies qu'ils sont censs enseigner en un temps relativement trs court." crivait-il dans sa missive destine  Nicolas Sarkozy.

La situation semble malheureusement n'avoir gure volu depuis deux ans.

L'enseignement de l'informatique au lyce reste toujours aussi rare qu'un pingouin sur le sable du Sahara. 

Les nouvelles technologies ont pourtant un rle prdominant dans notre socit actuelle (mdiatisation, volution de certains mtiers, changements dans la vie quotidienne, etc.) et former nos jeunes  les maitriser et les comprendre serait bien aussi ncssaire que d'apprendre  parler.

Pourquoi un tel dsintrt de la part des professionnels de l'Education Nationale ? Il est important de noter que, malheureusement, beaucoup de dirigeants d'tablissement scolaires ainsi que certains parents sont d'une autre poque. Pour eux, la matrse de l'informatique s'arrte  l'utilisation de Windows, Word et Excel, et ils n'imaginent pas comment cette filire pourrait justifier un BAC +5.

Dans le film de science-fiction WarGames (sorti en 1983 et ralis par John Badham), un jeune adolescent a russi  s'introduire sur les serveurs de l'arme amricaine. Aussi, le ralisateur du film dclara, lors d'une interview :  L'informatique, c'est un truc pour jeunes boutonneux avec du temps libre. Il n'y a pas besoin d'annes d'tudes, un petit gnie de 17 ans peut pirater les ordinateurs du Pentagone.   

Cette phrase rsume  elle seule les prjugs qui collent  la peau de la science des ordinateurs depuis de nombreuses annes.

D'autres croient que l'informatique, cette "activit de technicien", ne s'apprend qu'en IUT.

Si de telles rflexions s'tendaient  d'autres domaines d'tudes, voici les absurdits que l'on pourrait entendre :

 Les mathmatiques ? Je n'ai jamais aim a, et puis quel intrt maintenant qu'il y a des calculatrices. 

 Un doctorat en lettres ? Mais enfin, une fois que tu connais l'orthographe, tu vas passer combien d'annes  l'tudier ? 

 Un DEA en anglais ? Pourquoi faire, la traduction c'est technique, et il y a maintenant les traducteurs en ligne.

Voyez-vous la diffrence ? Ces trois dernires citations feraient passer celui qui les prononce pour un sombre crtin inculte, ce qui n'est pas le cas concernant celle sur l'informatique qui peut paratre "normale"  beaucoup de nos concitoyens.

L'informatique, discipline hybride, a  la fois des aspects scientifiques (thories de la calculabilit et de la complexit, la thorie des types, l'algorithmique...) et des aspects techniques (la connaissance du langage Java, etc.). Mais elle est loin d'tre la seule dans ce cas, bien des matires populaires le sont aussi.

Cependant, les sections d'tudes informatiques sont souvent malmenes au point de vue thorique. La nouvelle mode de la professionalisation  outrance, qui svit dj dans moult matires, est encore plus frocement applique dans ce cas. Les formations sont donc pousses  rduire, voire supprimer, l'apprentissage de certaines connaissances fondamentales (comme l'algorithmique par exemple), au profit d'enseignements des technologies de programmation, des infrasctructures d'entreprise ou bien encore de la gestion d'une quipe de dveloppeurs. Cette tendance n'est pas nouvelle, et l'apprentissage de la technique n'est pas mauvais en lui-mme. Mais il le devient lorsqu'il empche les tudiants d'aborder des sujets de base (ou trs spcifiques).

Quoi qu'il en soit, avec l'adoption massive des techniques d'automatisation de traitement de l'information ; l'utilsation de plus en plus grand public des capacits de stockage et de la communication numrique ; etc... Il devient crucial pour tout citoyen de comprendre les rouages de ces mchanismes afin de mieux s'orienter dans la socit actuelle.

Simple fait, comment comprendre et mettre un avis sur Hadopi sans un minimum de connaissances informatiques ?

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous personnellement satisfaite de la manire dont l'informatique est actuelle enseigne dans le second cycle et dans les Universits ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les formations actuellement dispenses sont suffisantes pour permettre  un jeune informaticien d'tre comptent, et de s'insrer sur le monde du travail ?

 ::fleche::  Quel serait, pour vous, le programme scolaire idal au niveau des nouvelles technologies du numrique ?

connaissances techniques ou thoriques

----------


## Plorf

De toute faon sans un IUT, une licence ou un master/ing en informatique... tu peux pas faire grand chose actuellement, videmment il y a toujours les bidouilleurs qui se dbrouillerons un peu, mais la qualit ne restera pas la mme....

----------


## grunk

Le problme de l'enseignemet de l'informatique au secondaire est assez simple : 

En tant que professionnel de l'informatique je me verrais mal aller enseigner les rudiments de l'informatique  des jeunes de 15-18 ans dont la seule proccupation (pour la grande majorit) se rsume  facebook msn kikololtavumesfessesurinternet. Sans parle rdu jeune qui a hacker le compte de son pote et qui se prend dj pour le roi du monde.Si j'avais des cours  donner je prfrerais le faire  un niveau suprieur ,  des gens qui se sentent un minimum concern.

De l'autre cot les profs  qui l'on pourrait demander d'enseigner les rudiments d'informatiques ... Le souvenir que j'ai de mes prof avec la technologie se rsume  de long foutage de geule lorsqu'il sagissait de brancher un magnetoscope  une tv ou encore pire un vido proj  un pc ...




> Pensez-vous que les formations actuellement dispenses sont suffisantes pour permettre  un jeune informaticien d'tre comptent, et de s'insrer sur le monde du travail ?


Comme toutes les formations (pas que l'informatique) , on sort de l'cole on croit tout savoir et on ralise vite que on est qu'une petite chose face  des gens avec plusieurs annes d exprience et parfois moins de diplome.




> Quel serait, pour vous, le programme scolaire idal au niveau des nouvelles technologies du numrique ?


Que toute personne quittant les tudes soit :
- Capable d'effectuer une recherche *efficace* sur internet
- Capable de maitriser les outils bureautique lmentaire
- Soit au courant des risques et des bonnes utilisation de l'informatique notemment en ligne (c'est ici qu'il y'a un vritable manque  mon avis)

----------


## superpigeon

Je ne pense pas qu'il faille apprendre la programmation  tous.
Ce niveau de connaissance ne fait pas partie des "fondamentaux" que l'cole doit enseigner.

Mais dans notre monde o l'informatique est partout, il serait bon que l'ensemble de la population ait des connaissances techniques de base qui lui permettrait de se prmunir d'arnaques grossires.

Quand je vois le nombre de pubs "attrape-nigaud" qui sont diffuses sur internet. Je me dis que si elles sont l, c'est qu'il y a des gens qui sont capables de se faire attraper.

Apprendre des rudiment de scurit sur internet, en plus des bases techniques informatiques (qui sont dj enseignes au collge me semble-t-il), serait vraiment un plus pour la scurit informatique au niveau national.

Car il ne faut pas oublier que bien souvent, la source du "bug" est situe entre la chaise et le clavier.

----------


## Lyche

Il faudrait penser  leur apprendre qu'il y a plus de 100touches sur un clavier, celles avec les accents, que certaines combinaisons de touches peuvent reproduire certaines sigles.. Tout ce qui fait qu'on crit en Franais, et pas sms.. C'est de pire en pire et on va devoir supporter ce langage toute notre vie.. j'en ai des haut le coeur d'avance.

----------


## el_slapper

'me rappelle au dbut des annes 80, mon cole primaire avait reu un ordinateur en dotation(me souvient plus du modle). Mon pre avait t appel  l'aide pour donner des cours, parce qu'il tait le seul parent d'lve  connaitre le domaine.

Certains professeurs aujourd'hui sont certainement plus informs qu' l'poque, mais je ne vois toujours pas l'intrt d'enseigner a avant le Lyce(ou quivalent technique). Au Lyce, par contre, il est temps d'apprendre  tre autonome. Savoir mettre en forme un texte, faire un calcul de base sur tableur, avoir des notions d'internet. Certains lves seront dj largement meilleurs que a, mais ceux qui n'ont rien  la maison DOIVENT tre mis  niveau, sous peine d'tre largus une fois dans le suprieur - ou dans la vie active.

Je suis assez d'accord avec superpigeon pour le contenu  enseigner. Programmer, 95% de la population s'en moque, et n'en a pas besoin.

----------


## trenton

SI l'informatique  l'cole pouvait ne plus se rsumer  une vague campagne Marketing pour la suite bureautique de Microsoft, ce serait pas mal oui...

----------


## Marco46

Faudrait leur apprendre les bases, savoir qu'il existe plusieurs OS diffrents, qu'on dit pas Word mais traitement de texte, ce que c'est qu'une arborescence de fichiers, comment effectuer les manipulations de base (copier/coller/supprimer), la diffrence entre net et web, ... [liste non-exhaustive] ... bref le B-A BA pour pouvoir considrer qu'on sait lire et crire avec de l'informatique.

----------


## h472009

Je suis absolument contre la vulgarisation qui a connu l'informatique et l'internet, et je suis contre l'enseignement de l'informatique professionnelle au lyce, parce que ainsi, on aura mal a definir un professionelle d'un newbie, et cela au contraire, au lieu crer la main d'oeuvre, nous mettera en mal  a definir qui est le mieux plac pour faire un boulot en informatique...par contre je suis avec l'enseignement des bases scientifiques solides au lyces , et c'est aprs a l'univ, l'IUT , ou l'ecole d'ingenieur ou il doit accerir des connaissances techniques...


*Preuve:*   juste dans le cas de technicien et ingenieur, on a toujours le dbt qui est le mieux pour un recrutement, et je vous assure que 80%  des boss de societs pensent que le technicien est moin cher et en mme temps il fera le mme boulot d'un ingnieur (c'est pas de tout vrai  ::D: ) alors vous pouvez imaginer si on aura des lycens avec un bac et qui ont des connaissances approfondis en informatique.....a sera une catastrophe  ::aie::

----------


## DrikS

> Que toute personne quittant les tudes soit :
> - Capable d'effectuer une recherche *efficace* sur internet
> - Capable de maitriser les outils bureautique lmentaire
> - Soit au courant des risques et des bonnes utilisation de l'informatique notemment en ligne (c'est ici qu'il y'a un vritable manque  mon avis)


Je suis d'accord avec vous mais je trouve que c'est un scandale qu'un tudiant en post-bac ne soit pas capable de mettre correctement en page un document. Les tudiants ralisent de nombreux rapports, compte-rendus, et beaucoup rendent des versions numriques qui sont de vritables torchons.

Je suis pour un enseignement de la bureautique plus pouss ds le lyce, pour que les tudiants puissent faire une prsentation correcte, rendre un document digne de ce nom. Pour les tableurs, je trouve que cela dpend vraiment des filires.

Aprs, je pense que des connaissances plus techniques ne sont pas forcment ncessaire pour ceux que a n'intresse pas

----------


## Theka

Je suis plus ou moins d'accord avec ce qui  t dit.

Nanmoins il ne faut pas gnralis. Tous les adolescent ne sont pas "t'vumatoffsurlenet".

Je fais parti des gens qui ont appris tout seul, par la lecture et la pratique, mais j'aurais t heureux de pouvoir suivre des cours beaucoup plus tt que BAC +X.

Pourquoi ne pas faire de l'informatique une matire optionnel comme le latin ?

Un public concerne qui ne serait pas la pour chauffer le banc, et un bonus pour ce qui veule bosser plus. <--- raa on dirait sarko. ::calim2:: 

Enfin ... toute manire on peut dbattre autant qu'on le souhaite, c'est pas demain que a va changer. Quand on voit qu'aucun directeur de lyce ou de collge ne doit avoir moins que 55 ans.........

----------


## nicorama

J'ai enseign l'informatique  des tudiants de l'cole internationale de Boston. En seconde, c'tait Blender, Audacity, Anim Flash, un peu de rseau.
15 lves.

En premire, de la programmation Flash. On s'est fait des p'tits jeux (j'ai quand mme bien aid).
10 lves.

Et Terminale, on s'est fait un peu de calcul en PHP.
4 lves.

A 36 par classes, forcement, ca va tre un peu compliqu.... Pour l'informatique et pour le reste.

----------


## Astartee

> Etes-vous personnellement satisfaite de la manire dont l'informatique est actuelle enseigne dans le second cycle et dans les Universits ?


Je ne savais pas que l'informatique tait enseigne dans le secondaire. C'est nouveau ? (c'est vrai que a fait 7 ans que j'ai quitt le lyce...) En quoi a consiste ?




> Pensez-vous que les formations actuellement dispenses sont suffisantes pour permettre  un jeune informaticien d'tre comptent, et de s'insrer sur le monde du travail ?


On parle bien de l'enseignement de l'informatique dans le secondaire (c'est--dire collge-lyce, la question prcdente parle de l'universit mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec le reste de la news...) ?
Dans ce cas je ne vois dj pas pourquoi on s'inquiterait de former des _informaticiens_. La programmation n'a rien  faire au lyce, ou alors en option pour les intresss, mais srement pas dans le programme gnral, il est assez charg sans y rajouter une matire qui sera totalement inutile pour la plupart des lves.




> Quel serait, pour vous, le programme scolaire idal au niveau des nouvelles technologies du numrique ?


Une formation permettant  chacun d'utiliser intelligemment son ordinateur personnel :
qu'est-ce qu'un PC : architecture basique, rle des diffrents composants ( non a ne sert  rien d'emporter son cran au SAV en oubliant d'emporter "la bote avec le lecteur de CD"), arborescence de fichiers, OSutilisation des outils classiques du PC : traitement de texte, tableur, navigateur, lecteur de mail ; rappeler qu'il existe plusieurs logiciels exerant les mmes fonctions, mme si l pour les besoins de la dmonstration on utilise la suite Office gracieusement "offerte"  l'cole par MS  :;): qu'est-ce qu'internet : architecture basique du rseau, notions ultra-basiques sur les protocoles ("on envoie un message avec un certain format, la machine au bout du fil reoit le message, reconnat le format, traite le message en le gardant pour elle ou en l'envoyant au prochain noeud..."), les IP, quelques exemples classiques d'utilisation (www, mail, ...)notions de scurit : ne pas installer n'importe quoi mme si on a un antivirus, reconnatre le phishing, garder  l'esprit qu'un mail prtendant venir de "telle adresse" ne vient pas forcment de "telle adresse", ne pas croire sur parole tout ce qu'on lit sur le net mme s'il est indiqu "encyclopdie" en haut de la page web ou que la gentille lolita a "prouv" son identit en envoyant une photo d'elle, pourquoi c'est une mauvaise ide d'envoyer quoi que ce soit d'un peu personnel sur un rseau informatique o tout est susceptible d'tre lu, copi, conserv par on ne sait trop qui...
De nos jours la plupart des lves connaissent dj tout a, mais une petite remise au point ne pourrait pas faire de mal, surtout pour les plus jeunes (collge).
Et je ne pense pas qu'un enseignement allant plus loin que ces notions strictement orientes utilisateur soit utile  ce niveau (sauf _en option_ pour les intresss, comme je l'ai dj dit).

----------


## gmotw

Pour avoir dcouvert l'informatique et la programmation qu'en arrivant  la fac, je suis pour un apprentissage au lyce. 
Le traitement de texte et ce genre de chose, a se fait plutt au collge (de mon temps, il y avait cette matire qui s'appelait "Technologie" et qui servait de poubelle pour ce genre de chose).

Il ne faut pas oublier que la programmation, a ne sert pas que aux informaticiens et avoir des bases dans un ou plusieurs langages pour un scientifique, c'est un plus non ngligeable dans les tudes suprieures.

----------


## LooserBoy

> De nos jours la plupart des lves connaissent dj tout a, mais une petite remise au point ne pourrait pas faire de mal, surtout pour les plus jeunes (collge).


J'en doute fort. Je n'aurais certainement pas autant de "clients" (souvent rcidivistes qui plus est...) dans ce cas.  ::zoubi:: 
Les seuls que je connais et qui ont de bons reflexes et de bonnes manires d'utilisation, sont ceux qui ont obtenu une culture gnrale de l'informatique par leurs parents/amis/profs.




> Et je ne pense pas qu'un enseignement allant plus loin que ces notions strictement orientes utilisateur soit utile  ce niveau (sauf _en option_ pour les intresss, comme je l'ai dj dit).


+1000

----------


## Astartee

> J'en doute fort. Je n'aurais certainement pas autant de "clients" (souvent rcidivistes qui plus est...) dans ce cas.


Je voulais plutt dire "croient connatre" en fait  :;):

----------


## souviron34

je pense qu'avant de leur apprendre l'informatique, il faudrait leur apprendre le franais, les maths , le raisonnement (eh oui, un peu de philo), un peu de relativisme (via l'histoire), bref d'abord revenir  la culture de base...

Quant  l'argument que a sert et que si on l'a pas, par exemple pour les professions scientifiques, ben on est mal, bof... On apprend pas  l'cole  se  servir d'un oscillo numrique, ni d'un chromatographe... C'est justement  a que a sert, les TP en fac...


L'informatique est, pour l'crasante majorit, uniquement un outil qu'ils utiliseront au mme titre que le tlphone ou un scanner ou un fax...


Je suis ecoeur de la non-culture et de la non-rflexion d  cette infantilisation dcoulant de cette dification de l'informatique...



Avant de puvoir se servir de Word, faut pouvoir crire correctement sur une feuille de papier...

Avant de programmer, faut pouvoir raisonner et construire logiquement son algorithme..


Avant de faire une recherche sur le Net , c'est la seule chose (comme mentionn par quelqu'un d'autre) qui devrait tre apprise : primo le Net n'est pas la Vrit, et il y a tout un tas de btises, secondo COMMENT sparer le bon grain de l'ivraie : liminer tous les liens commerciaux, les rponses "dynamiques", savoir tablir une fiabilit des sources...

----------


## Marco46

> Avant de faire une recherche sur le Net , c'est la seule chose (comme mentionn par quelqu'un d'autre) qui devrait tre apprise : *primo le Net n'est pas la Vrit, et il y a tout un tas de btises, secondo COMMENT sparer le bon grain de l'ivraie* : liminer tous les liens commerciaux, les rponses "dynamiques", savoir tablir une fiabilit des sources...


a s'applique  n'importe quel mdia, n'importe quelle source d'information, TV, Journaux papier, radio, conversation de comptoir, etc ...

L'informatique est un support comme la plume et le papier.




> L'informatique est, pour l'crasante majorit, uniquement un outil qu'ils utiliseront au mme titre que le tlphone ou un scanner ou un fax...


Non ! C'est un cran au dessus. C'est l'quivalent de l'criture combin avec l'imprimerie.

Vital.

----------


## souviron34

> Non ! C'est un cran au dessus. C'est l'quivalent de* l'criture* combin avec *l'imprimerie*.



non..

Du stylo combin avec l'imrpimante...


2 outils de base..

Point barre.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Je suis ecoeur de la non-culture et de la non-rflexion d  cette infantilisation dcoulant de cette dification de l'informatique...(.../...)


A tel point que quand il faut rajouter 2h40  11h35, les lves de 4me sortent leur portable-calculatrice de la mort. En bref, ils ne comprennent pas ce que fait leur outil.

C'est pour a que pour moi, avant le Lyce, c'est  proscrire. Par contre, comme pas mal n'iront pas plus loin que le Lyce, il faut quand mme, une fois arriv l, leur donner des habitudes un peu propres. Genre crer des arborescences histoire de ranger proprement ses fichiers. Un seul rpertoire pour ranger des milliers de photos en vrac, c'est un cauchemar frquent. Et a n'est pas quelquechose que des parents dpasss peuvent enseigner.

Puis, tant que j'y pense, un peu de dactylo ferait du bien  tout le monde. Bien des pros en info tapent des 2 doigts. Perso, j'en utilise 9, mais je suis sur qu'une vraie formation de dactylo me permettrait d'tre bien plus "propre"  ce sujet.

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

Lisant ceci :




> Aussi, le ralisateur du film dclara, lors d'une interview :  L'informatique, c'est un truc pour jeunes boutonneux avec du temps libre. Il n'y a pas besoin d'annes d'tudes, un petit gnie de 17 ans peut pirater les ordinateurs du Pentagone.   
> 
> Cette phrase rsume  elle seule les prjugs qui collent  la peau de la science des ordinateurs depuis de nombreuses annes.


Ca me fait quand mme rire de lire cela :




> En tant que professionnel de l'informatique je me verrais mal aller enseigner les rudiments de l'informatique  des jeunes de 15-18 ans dont la seule proccupation (pour la grande majorit) se rsume  facebook msn kikololtavumesfessesurinternet.


Les ados qui frquentes les forums ici apprcieront.




> Je suis absolument contre la vulgarisation qui a connu l'informatique et l'internet


 :8O:  Et tu es contre le froid en hiver aussi ? Faut arrter de vouloir dcider pour eux comment les gens devraient vivre leur vie. La dmocratisation de l'informatique, c'est justement ce qui te / nous permet de trouver du boulot mon ami !

----------


## MoscoBlade

> *Preuve:*   juste dans le cas de technicien et ingenieur, on a toujours le dbt qui est le mieux pour un recrutement, et je vous assure que 80%  des boss de societs pensent que le technicien est moin cher et en mme temps il fera le mme boulot d'un ingnieur (*c'est pas de tout vrai* ) alors vous pouvez imaginer si on aura des lycens avec un bac et qui ont des connaissances approfondis en informatique.....a sera une catastrophe


Pourrais-tu prciser ta pense ? Je suis bac+2 et j'ai toujours travaill dans des R&D et des SSII et on ne s'est jamais plein de mes comptences ni de celles de mes compres (bac+2). Et je ralise le mme job que les bac+5 (pour info, je bossais avec des bac+5 aussi), c'est  dire conception et dveloppement. Tout a pour dire ... ce n'est pas totalement vrai  ::aie::

----------


## MoscoBlade

> On apprend pas  l'cole  se  servir d'un oscillo numrique, ni d'un chromatographe... C'est justement  a que a sert, les TP en fac...


Personnellement, j'ai appris  utiliser un oscillo au lyce, et je ne pense pas tre le seul.  :;): , bon ok c'tait en TP de physique  ::aie::

----------


## khena

Hum,
plutt que de considrer l'informatique comme une matire  part entire, ne faudrait-il pas l'intgrer dans l'enseignement ?

L'informatique est devenu aujourd'hui un terme fourre-tout, au mme titre que la "technologie" dans les annes 90 au collge. Si l'informatique est un outil, il faut l'utiliser comme un outil, et non pas en faire une matire d'tudes. Je pense que toutes les matires peuvent y trouver une utilit. Bien sur, il faut 500 fois plus de moyens ( car tous les lves doivent avoir accs  un ordinateur), des profs mieux forms (car ils doivent savoir ce qui est possible), etc. L'informatique ne doit devenir une science en tant que tel aprs le BAC, et encore. Ne fait-on pas des mathmatiques appliqus  l'informatique? De la biologie? De la physique assiste? Ne s'aide-t-on pas d'ordinateur pour dcoder des langues perdues? Ou faire des statistiques pour des tudes historiques ou sociologiques?

videmment que les lves doivent savoir faire des copier/coller et envoyer des mails, mais ce n'est pas une fin en soi... En plus, je ne vois pas trop l'intrt de leur apprendre des instructions de travail alors que les systmes voluent si vite. Si dans 10 ans, on est tous sur cran tactile, ou qu'on ne gre plus les fichiers de la mme faon, n'est-ce pas une perte de temps ? Qu'on leur explique la thorie des gnomes, certes, mais bon, le "click droit couper / click droit coller"...

----------


## nprovost

Depuis quelques annes, dans l'Education Nationale, les comptences demandes en informatique sont celles du B2I / C2I.

Je connais suffisamment bien de l'intrieur pour vous dire que le dbat dans les tablissements, c'est souvent QUI se charge de a (a finit gnralement sur les profs de techno).

Or si vous relisez l'article de dpart du fil, vous verrez que c'est plutt orient sur *QUI* enseigne a que ce qu'on enseigne en info.

----------


## grunk

> Ca me fait quand mme rire de lire cela :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				En tant que professionnel de l'informatique je me verrais mal aller enseigner les rudiments de l'informatique  des jeunes de 15-18 ans dont la seule proccupation (pour la grande majorit) se rsume  facebook msn kikololtavumesfessesurinternet.


D'ou le nuancement de mes propos ^_^. Mais faut tre honnete , et la croissance de facebook et autre twitter en son la preuve.
Pour dire mme des stagiaire qui sont quand mme l de leur plein grs passe autant de temps sur facebook que sur leur projet si on leur colle pas aux fesses.
Alors des jeunes a qui ont impose des cours que gnralement il maitrise (peut d'ado ne sont pas capable de se dbrouiller avec un pc de nos jours) ... je passe mon tour :p

----------


## nprovost

> Pourquoi un tel dsintrt de la part des professionnels de l'Education Nationale ?


a c'est quand mme un peu tir par les cheveux. C'est sr, les profs qui ne sont pas jeunes ne sont pas toujours partants pour utiliser ou enseigner l'informatique, en gnral c'est gnrationnel comme attitude.

Et puis il y a des systmes informatiques plus complexes dans l'Education (gestion lves, emploi du temps, comptabilit, rseaux), donc le "management" connait un peu quand mme les problmatiques.

Un autre danger dans l'enseignement, c'est de trop favoriser les produits commerciaux.

Ce que je veux dire aussi c'est qu'on veut encore changer ce qui touche  l'informatique dans l'enseignement alors que la dernire rforme (B2I) a t  peine applique !! La plaie de l'Education depuis 20 ans c'est les rformes jamais assimiles et appliques  fond...

----------


## nprovost

Je rajoute un mot : a fait au moins 15 ans qu'on discute de savoir s'il faut des profs d'informatique " part" dans le secondaire... La dernire rforme (B2I) a donn des contenus  enseigner,  rpartir entre les enseignants des autres matires (en privilgiant un peu les profs de technos).

Crer des profs d'informatique  part, c'est de l'argent, des heures piques aux autres profs, des emplois du temps  revoir alors que c'est dj hyper compliqu... je vous laisse imaginer !

----------


## h472009

> Je suis bac+2 et j'ai toujours travaill dans des R&D et des SSII et on ne s'est jamais plein de mes comptences ni de celles de mes compres (bac+2). Et je ralise le mme job que les bac+5 (pour info, je bossais avec des bac+5 aussi), c'est  dire conception et dveloppement


Dsol mais un ingenieur d'etat ne sera jamais equivalent  un technicien, au moin pas aprs un ensemble d'ans d'experience...je ne dit pas que tu est incompetent, mai je dit qu'un ingnieur d'etat (un vrai :p) sera mieux que toi .  ::P:

----------


## MoscoBlade

Je ne dis pas que c'est identique sinon pourquoi se taper 3 ans d'tudes de plus, mais toi tu disais qu'un technicien ne pouvait pas faire le travail d'un ingnieur (dixit toi "c'est pas du tout vrai"), moi je modifierai ta phrse et je dirais"c'est pas totalement vrai".
Aprs quelques annes d'xp (8 ans), je ne penses pas qu'il y ait une diffrence avec mes collgues bac+5 ... enfin sauf le salaire  ::aie:: 

Sinon, je veux bien connatre quelles sont pour toi les diffrences ?
Attention, je parle d'un poste de dveloppeur pas de management.

----------


## macos

je considre aujourd'hui que OUTILS l'informatique devrait tre:
-une connaissance et comptence secondaire quel que soit le mtier.
-Une base simple sur les outils existants suffit au lyce.

Mais il faut absolument apprendre l'informatique des langages:
-soit un shell, soit du code python, flash, des lments de programmations,
voir le langage C de base pour culture scientifique.


Mais cela ne date pas d'aujourd'hui, et j'avoue que cela demande pas mal de temps.

 ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

Je rappelle que l'enseignement de l'informatique dans le secondaire existais avant la reforme du bac de 2000 en temps qu'option de la srie S (serais-je le seul  avoir pass son bac avant  ::cry:: ) et il y avais donc un programme. C'tait principalement de la programmation (en turbo pascal), mais le fait d'tre not en grand parti sur la documentation des programmes, ca nous a fait apprendre l'utilisation des outils bureautiques, aller sur internet pour trouver une solution au problme et bien sur, programmer.
J'ai trouv ca cool, car ca m'a permis de prendre conscience que j'aimais ca  ::sm::  ca m'a vit comme beaucoup de mes camarades de fac de perdre un an en premire anne car "je pensais pas que c'tait comme ca".
C'tait cool, on avait la cl de la salle info, et au lieu de faire des conneries pendant notre temps libre on allait bosser nos projets (et accessoirement mater des films et jouer a duke nukem :p) et au final je pass plus d'heure a mon option que toute les autre matires.

----------


## monwarez

Ce qui faudrait , se serait une voire deux classes en option informatique et programmation au lyce en option bien sr  ::):  

C' est vrai que 85(90)% des ados sont du genre kikolol  ::(:  

Mais on est pas tous comme a  ::):  mais malheureusement la grande majorit l'est  ::(:

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi l'informatique n'est pas enseigne au secondaire.

Les ordinateurs sont prsents dans de trs nombreuses entreprises, pour ne pas dire toutes...

C'est bien un outil indispensable  matriser. Bien sr vous pouvez dire que ce n'est pas le rle du secondaire, personnellement je dirai que c'est un nouveau rle  charge.

Juste une anecdote. Deux collgues de travail changent des fichiers par le rseau. Le premier partage son bureau avec accs total... (quand ce n'est pas le disque dur en entier...). Le deuxime utilise ce partage pour rcuprer les fichiers. Et puis un jour, va savoir pourquoi, il trouve un dossier bureau, et se dit que cela n'a rien  faire ici : Il appuie sur la touche DEL. Le premier collgue se retrouve avec un cran vide (enfin juste l'image de fond).

Bref, je me dis que tout cela manque beaucoup de formation...

----------


## nprovost

> serais-je le seul  avoir pass son bac avant


non je confirme que l'option info existe depuis pas mal de temps, a me rappelle des bons souvenirs aussi  ::D:  Par contre peut-tre pas partout, et un temps a servait pour "trier" les bons lves scientifiques dans certains bahuts.

En srie techno il y a eu la voie "MPI" et aprs "ISP" avec de l'info.




> Ce qui faudrait , se serait une voire deux classes en option informatique et programmation au lyce en option bien sr


j'enseigne plus depuis 2005 mais si tu cherches je pense que tu trouveras cette option qq part !

----------


## Invit

tant moi-mme en seconde, nous ( les secondes ) sommes censs avoir un cours de python avec le prof de math. Mais je ne l'aurais pas car mon prof ne sait pas programmer en python !

----------


## gorgonite

> En tant que professionnel de l'informatique je me verrais mal aller enseigner les rudiments de l'informatique  des jeunes de 15-18 ans dont la seule proccupation (pour la grande majorit) se rsume  facebook msn kikololtavumesfessesurinternet. Sans parle rdu jeune qui a hacker le compte de son pote et qui se prend dj pour le roi du monde.Si j'avais des cours  donner je prfrerais le faire  un niveau suprieur ,  des gens qui se sentent un minimum concern.



juste pour infos, j'ai eu l'occasion de donner des cours en 1re et 3me anne d'cole d'ingnieurs, et je peux t'affirmer que mme pour des personnes "en cours de spcialisation", leur motivation et leur hobby taient plus proches de ce que tu dcris que du comportement d'tudiants motivs, ayant choisi cette voie, concerns par leur avenir  ::roll:: 





> Je rappelle que l'enseignement de l'informatique dans le secondaire existais avant la reforme du bac de 2000 en temps qu'option de la srie S (serais-je le seul  avoir pass son bac avant ) et il y avais donc un programme. C'tait principalement de la programmation (en turbo pascal),



je te comprends d'autant plus qu'elle a t supprime l'anne o j'ai pass mon Bac  ::aie::

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

> D'ou le nuancement de mes propos ^_^. Mais faut tre honnete , et la croissance de facebook et autre twitter en son la preuve.
> Pour dire mme des stagiaire qui sont quand mme l de leur plein grs passe autant de temps sur facebook que sur leur projet si on leur colle pas aux fesses.
> Alors des jeunes a qui ont impose des cours que gnralement il maitrise (peut d'ado ne sont pas capable de se dbrouiller avec un pc de nos jours) ... je passe mon tour :p


C'est le lot de tous les profs : enseigner  des tudiants qui n'ont aucune motivation. C'est pas spcifique  l'informatique mais gnral  toutes les matires. Et si on se basait sur l'intrt des lves pour enseigner quelque chose, je serais le premier  ne pas avoir tudi plein de matires  ::oops:: 


A part a, y'a quand mme eu des sous-sous de dpenss en informatique pour les tudiants. Dans certains dpartements, chaque collgien a reu un ordinateur portable, gratuitement :
http://www.cafepedagogique.org/dossiers/landes06/

Je ne sais pas o a en est aujourd'hui, mais aux dbuts les profs se plaignaient des logiciels choisis. Par exemple, le logiciel d'anglais n'tait pas celui de la mthode tudie en classe. Et pas mal de profs n'ont tout simplement pas su quoi faire de ce nouvel outil.

----------


## nprovost

La question des logiciels c'est un problme. Il y a beaucoup de collgues qui sautent de leur chaise quand on voque la possibilit d'utiliser autre chose qu'Office par exemple, mme si on invoque les conomies ralises  ::aie:: 



> Et si on se basait sur l'intrt des lves pour enseigner quelque chose, je serais le premier  ne pas avoir tudi plein de matires


+1  :;):  c'est un peu ce qu'on a oubli depuis 20 ans. Il y a un bon quilibre  trouver entre la carotte et le baton

----------


## h472009

> Sinon, je veux bien connatre quelles sont pour toi les diffrences ?
> Attention, je parle d'un poste de dveloppeur pas de management.



Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi qu'un technicien avec l'exprience pourra faire dans un poste de dveloppement pratiquement tout ce que un ingnieur fera.. mais un ingenieur avec l'exprience ne restera pas dans le technique,il tentera plus pour un poste de chef de projet/directeur de projet/responsable qualit...Sinon si il reste l le technicien l'attrapera.. ::mrgreen::

----------


## LupusCramus

Je ne vois pas pourquoi il n'y aurait pas de filire S "Informatique et Tlcoms", avec l'informatique  la place de la SI (pas mal de S ne font pas de SI) ou de la SVT (idem).
Certes, on voquera la trop forte "spcialisation", mais allons. Quelqu'un qui fait SVT peut trs bien faire de la SI par la suite, donc un type en Info pourra toujours faire de la SI s'il le souhaite.

Avec plusieurs profs pour la matire (comme en SI, entre mca et lectro), avec du signal, de l'algo, de la programmation dans un vrai langage, du rseau, tudier les alternatives en terme d'OS, etc...

Dj, a permettrait  certains de "dcoller". Des gens qui sont pas encore vraiment "dedans", qui ont du mal  bosser dessus tout seul( motivation changeante, ne sait pas par o commencer, etc...)
J'ai fait des annes sans russir  "m'y mettre", avant d'tre totalement dedans depuis 6 mois, alors que ce genre de truc m'aurait aid.

----------


## dirty_harry

Je ne crois pas qu'il ya beaucoup de matire qui soit plus mal enseign que l'informatique.

Il y a quelque semaines des amis en bac+2 me demandait "dit tu peux nous expliquer comment on fait un diapo power point" alors qu'en cours d'informatique ils apprenaient les finalits des protocole FTP/IP  :8O: .
Comment ne pas les comprendre aprs lorsqu'ils disent:
 "je veux faire orthophoniste, je veux d'abord savoir me servir de word/excel/power point... avant de savoir crer un site web (ce qui ne me servira sans doute  rien  part  faire beau sur le CV)"

----------


## LupusCramus

En mme temps, c'est normal. Faire un powerpoint a n'est pas de l'informatique  mes yeux. Je parlais des sciences informatiques, pas faire de la bureautique ou un truc comme a.

La bureautique, elle, peut trs bien tre enseigne au collge (et enseigne proprement), ne serait ce que faire une prsentation et savoir rdiger un rapport.
On peut largement mler les matires, notamment franais/informatique pour le traitement de texte.

----------


## gmotw

(mince, vous me faites peur, l. Je suis la seule  avoir fait du traitement de texte au collge alors que c'tait un collge pourri  l'poque du pas numrique?)

----------


## kurapix

> Dsol mais un ingenieur d'etat ne sera jamais equivalent  un technicien, au moin pas aprs un ensemble d'ans d'experience...je ne dit pas que tu est incompetent, mai je dit qu'un ingnieur d'etat (un vrai :p) sera mieux que toi .


Je ne suis pas d'accord sur point ...
Le diplme ne veut pas tout dire ...
Y'a pas mals de gens qui ont des diplmes en cartons ... et ce n'est pas n'importe quel diplme (voir une personne avec 2 master de rseautique en pche et incapable de monter un serveur ... a fait peur).
Oui y'a des techniciens qui grent mieux que certains ingnieurs ... aprs ils ont pas forcment tout le bagage management qu'un ingnieur a.
Et avant qu'on me critique ... oui je fais des tudes d'ingnierie en informatique .... et pas mals de gens glandent rien en cole d'ingnieur et ne savent pas coder ... (avant de manager, ils seraient bon de mettre les mains dans le cambouis  :;):  ).

La technique est importante, ce n'est pas parce qu'on fait de la technique qu'on va rester  un niveau bas. Le simple coding ne ncessite pas des qualits de management, mais une conception du software, la prise en compte du processus de dveloppement, la gestion du budget oui. La technique interviendra de toute manire  plusieurs niveaux.



Pour de ce qui du sujet en lui mme.
Vu l'incomptence flagrante des professeurs de technologies que j'ai eu en informatique au collge ... oui mais non ils sauront pas apprendre la programmation.
J'ai pas envi de voir dbarquer des mecs qui ont appris  programmer au collge et qui codent comme des porcs ... (dj qu'en cole d'ingnieur, le code de certains profs laisse  dsirer ... j'imagine mme pas avec des profs de techno' incomptent).
Il y a un exemple de l'incomptence de certains profs de techno : qui a fait le B2I (Brevet Informatique et Internet)? La plupart des lves en savaient plus que le prof' lui mme alors ...

Pour ma part, la programmation n'est pas adapt  ce niveau l bien que a peut tre intressant pour certains.
Je serais plus pour une introduction  la logique,  l'algorithmie plutt qu' la programmation elle mme. *Le but est avant tout d'amener tout un processus de rflexion chez les lves, l'algorithmie est parfait pour a.* On allie rflexion sur l'expressivit (comme exprimer ce que je veux faire en des termes simples), sur la mthodologie, ...

La deuxime chose  avoir est une maitrse minimum de l'outils informatique : bureautique (y'a aussi OpenOffice hein ...).
Par ailleurs, avec l'avnement de l'internet, des langages horribles tels que le SMS tendent  se dmocratiser. De plus, les personnes utilisant internet n'ont pas acquisent suffisamment tt les pr-requis pour dsitinguer les bonnes informations des mauvaises .... Il serait peut-tre temps de remdier  ces problmes ...
Et une introduction  des modles conomique prometteurs tel que le libre serait trs bnfique.

kurapix

----------


## LooserBoy

> (mince, vous me faites peur, l. Je suis la seule  avoir fait du traitement de texte au collge alors que c'tait un collge pourri  l'poque du pas numrique?)


Il ne devait pas tre aussi pourri que cela alors...  ::zoubi:: 

Dans mon bahut (collge ou au dbut du lyce), il y avait des salles d'infos avec du matriel (plus ou moins rcent d'ailleurs) mais personne pour grer le parc, son utilisation et montrer "aux enfants" comment s'en servir... alors le matriel pourrissait, au sens premier du terme, dans un coin.

Je n'ai eu le droit de toucher un ordinateur  l'cole que lorsque j'ai choisi ma spcialisation de premire et terminale (lectronique....).

Mme,  un moment, une fois mon bts info obtenu et  dfaut de trouver un emploi, j'ai propos mes services  mon ancien collge. Je n'tais pas inconnu au bataillon (ancien lve et fils de prof  ::calim2:: )... Ils m'ont jet parce que c'tait compliqu, pour eux,  mettre en oeuvre...  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

Au collge, en 3me, on a eu des activit techno sur informatique. Mon collge avait une super salle d'info avec 32pc en rseau, un truc de malade pour l'poque (a fait plus de 10ans). Malheureusement, comme toutes les activit de mon collge de l'poque, si tu ne faisais pas partie de la "classe lite" La section Bilingue, tu n'y avait accs que pour 5 ou 6 sance lors d'un trimestre.. Autrement dit, on apprenait pas grand chose. Je me rappel qu'on tournait avec du works et windows 95 (enfin je crois)

----------


## Lung

> (mince, vous me faites peur, l. Je suis la seule  avoir fait du traitement de texte au collge alors que c'tait un collge pourri  l'poque du pas numrique?)


Pour ma part, ni au collge, ni au lyce.

----------


## chat_roux

Je voudrais rebondir sur les messages des intervenants prcdents :

-->1.)Le mtier de dveloppeur : pas assez connu !

         >> J'ai dcouvert la programmation C/C++ : 
               C'est le rsultat d'un hasard favorable.
               C'tait durant mes tudes de tlcommunications. 
         >> On parle trop peu de cette activit. 
         >> La probabilit pour qu'un tudiant entende parler du mtier 
               de programmeur : elle est faible.
         >> Pour un lycen : encore plus faible.

-->2.)Le mtier de dveloppeur : pas facile d'accs !

         >> Les coles d'ingnieurs qui forment  ce mtier :
               Elles ont des critres d'entres trs restrictifs.

         >> Les centres de formation (j'ai fait une formation  l'AFPA):
               Ca vous donne les connaissances de base pour 
               programmer, mais insuffisant par rapport aux exigences
               des employeurs.

         >> Rsultat : le seul moyen d'apprendre le mtier de 
              dveloppeur, c'est en entreprise, sur des "vrais" projets.
              Sauf qu'en entreprise, si on n'a pas un savoir-faire solide,
              on ne tient pas les dlais.

         >> Conclusion : les 3 premires annes dans le mtier de 
               dveloppeur sont dures (= j'ai fait des semaines de 70 
               heures).


         >> Comment pour faciliter l'accs  ce mtier passionnant 
               pour les jeunes ?

C'est une question ouverte, que je me pose en regardant mon propre parcours...


chat_roux

----------


## MoscoBlade

J'ajouterais tous les diplomes bac+2 (I.U.T, B.T.S) lis  l'informatique.

C'est quand mme pas mal accessible non ?

----------


## gmotw

Ben oui, mais pour y aller (et savoir que a existe), faut dj connatre l'informatique et la programmation. C'est pas forcment donn  tout le monde.

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

> Ben oui, mais pour y aller (et savoir que a existe), faut dj connatre l'informatique et la programmation. C'est pas forcment donn  tout le monde.


Connaitre, au sens d'avoir entendu parler ? J'ai commenc par un IUT, et parmi la promo il y en avait qui n'avaient jamais touch un ordinateur. Les premiers cours expliquaient tout  partir de zro (utilisation de la souris...).

Au lyce, ce qui m'a fait dcouvrir la programmation c'est je crois ce qui la faite dcouvrir  beaucoup d'autres : la programmation sur calculatrices (Casio Basic !)

----------


## MoscoBlade

> Ben oui, mais pour y aller (et savoir que a existe), faut dj connatre l'informatique et la programmation. C'est pas forcment donn  tout le monde.


Oui, mais aprs ce sont les lves qui doivent faire des recherches pour connatre la possibilit d'tudes aprs le BAC.  :;):

----------


## gmotw

Aurelien.Regat-Barrel> a serait intressant de savoir comment ces gens de ta promo taient arriv en IUT s'il n'avait jamais entendu parler d'informatique et de programmation. Par l'cole? Par des proches? Pris au pif dans un chapeau?

MoscoBlade> Je comprend bien, c'est ce que tout le monde dit, mais c'est difficile pour un lycen de savoir ce qui existe comme formation sur un domaine qui peut lui plaire s'il ne sait pas encore que a va lui plaire. 

Quand je pense que si je n'tais pas alle  la fac, je n'aurais jamais dcouvert par hasard la programmation et je serais peut-tre en train de faire un mtier que je dteste et qu'il y en a peut-tre dans ce cas-l (ce qui expliquerait l'ge avanc de pas mal de mes camarades lorsque j'tais  la fac).

----------


## MoscoBlade

> Je comprend bien, c'est ce que tout le monde dit, mais c'est difficile pour un lycen de savoir ce qui existe comme formation sur un domaine qui peut lui plaire s'il ne sait pas encore que a va lui plaire.


C'est vrai que si le lycen ne sait pas trop ce qu'il veut faire, c'est pas vraiment bien dtaill ...  la limite se dplacer dans les forums des lycens (un truc dans ce genre, cela fait bien longtemps que j'ai quitt le lyce  ::aie:: ) ou visiter les fac pour connatre les diffrends cursus.

----------


## chat_roux

Bonjour,

je voudrais re-rebondir sur la remarque faite par 'GMOTV', lorsqu'il dit (je reprends ses propos approximativement ):

"Je n'aurais jamais connu la programmation si je ne l'avais pas dcouverte par hasard durant mes tudes, et peut-tre qu'aujourd'hui je ferais un mtier que je dteste." 


C'est valable pour moi galement : 

-->Moi aussi, j'ai dcouvert la programmation PAR HASARD durant mes tudes de tlcommunications.

-->Moi aussi, (si je n'avais pas dcouvert la programmation) je ferais un mtier que je n'aime pas (j'ai essay plusieurs mtiers aprs avoir termin mes tudes : aucun ne m'a plu).

-->Rsultat : je suis revenu tard (g de 32 ans)  la programmation... Pour aboutir  la conclusion que aimer la programmation ne pouvait pas suffire : sans formation solide, PAS DE BOULOT.

-->Donc retour  la case tudes ( 35 ans, aprs avoir travaill 3 annes pour faire des rserves d'argent suffisantes)...

-->Aujourd'hui, je suis dveloppeur d'applications dans une SSII, mais les 3 premires annes dans ce mtier ont t dures. (semaines de 70 heures)...

==>Je souhaite pour la jeune gnration, que ce mtier soit PLUS FACILE D'ACCES. (je reste optimiste !). 

Mon message  vous tous, participants  ce forum :
Je lis avec grand intrt vos interventions  vous tous, curieux de savoir comment vous tes arrivs  ce mtier passionnant. 

chat_roux



chat_roux

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

> Aurelien.Regat-Barrel> a serait intressant de savoir comment ces gens de ta promo taient arriv en IUT s'il n'avait jamais entendu parler d'informatique et de programmation. Par l'cole? Par des proches? Pris au pif dans un chapeau?


Ca aurait t intressant de leur demander en effet, mais quand on a 18 ans on ne se soucie pas vraiment de ce genre de choses (enfin, en ce qui me concerne  ::?: ). Mais faut dire que c'est quand mme rare, srement encore plus aujourd'hui, sauf pour les tudiants trangers (africains en particulier). D'ailleurs un ami Guinen qui est arriv en France pour la license n'avait pratiquement jamais cod "pour de vrai" mais crivait le code en classe au tableau ! (c'est ce qu'il m'a dit). Bon il a redoubl sa licence, mais il y est quand mme arriv au final.

Mais d'un autre ct... les tudes "d'informatique" attirent beaucoup de jeunes qui adorent les jeux vidos etc... et alors quand il s'agit de coder, c'est la grande dception... Les erreurs d'aiguillage sont le lot de toutes les formations je pense (y'en a qui dcouvrent que c'est pas un boulot pour eux une fois le diplme en poche...). Dans une certaine mesure l'Education Nationale peut srement aider davantage, mais faut aussi avouer que quand on a 17/18 ans, c'est pas vident de savoir ce qui nous intresse, surtout quand le milieu familial / social prdispose  une certaine destine.




> Quand je pense que si je n'tais pas alle  la fac, je n'aurais jamais dcouvert par hasard la programmation et je serais peut-tre en train de faire un mtier que je dteste et qu'il y en a peut-tre dans ce cas-l (ce qui expliquerait l'ge avanc de pas mal de mes camarades lorsque j'tais  la fac).


Trouver sa voie est quelque chose de difficile, et nombreux sont ceux qui doivent se tromper 1 ou 2 fois avant de trouver ce qui leur convient. En ce qui me concerne, j'ai eu beaucoup de chance, car  la base je m'orientais vers des tudes en biologie, et heureusement j'ai eu mon premier ordinateur quelques mois avant de devoir dcider de mon orientation.

----------


## chat_roux

Bonjour,

voici des paroles d'ASTARTEE sur lesquelles je ragis : 



```

```

Cette affirmation tait valable il y a 15 ans, mais est-elle encore valable aujourd'hui ? Je ne pense pas...

En effet, le dveloppement de logiciel est devenu un secteur d'activit important en France (et dans le monde). Tant par son chiffre d'affaire que par le nombre d'individus qui travaillent dedans. 

Alors qu'il est QUASI INEXISTANT en tant que sujet abord au lyce.
Tu ne trouves pas cela DISPROPORTIONNE ?

Je pose cette question  tous les intervenants de ce forum... Affaire  suivre...

----------


## LooserBoy

> En effet, le dveloppement de logiciel est devenu un secteur d'activit important en France (et dans le monde). Tant par son chiffre d'affaire que par le nombre d'individus qui travaillent dedans. 
> 
> Alors qu'il est QUASI INEXISTANT en tant que sujet abord au lyce.
> Tu ne trouves pas cela DISPROPORTIONNE ?
> 
> Je pose cette question  tous les intervenants de ce forum... Affaire  suivre...


Les personnes travaillant dans le commerce, la restauration, l'htellerie, les services  la personne sont, sans communes mesures, plus nombreuses et gnrent un chiffre d'affaire sans comparaison aucune.
Pourtant, ces disciplines ne sont tudies que dans des filires professionnalisantes... (cap/bep/bac pro/...)

De mme, avec le parc automobile prsent dans notre belle "prsipaut", il y a un besoin notable de "garagistes" (terme dsuet car ce n'est plus comme il y a 15 ans, pourrait tre remplac par technicien de maintenance automobile  ::zoubi::  ) et la maintenance n'est tudie qu'en filire technique. Ainsi peu de gens savent vrifier les niveaux, changer une roue creve ou juste veiller  mettre le vhicule en temps et en heure en rvision, ne connaissant pas les consquences d'un mauvais entretient.

Ainsi, je pense qu'il est normal d'apprendre  l'cole l'usage normal d'un ordinateur (l'allumer/teindre, installer/dsinstaller des programmes, taper un texte, ...) car cela est utile pour tout le monde au mme titre que l'on apprend  se servir d'un crayon,  le tailler si besoin et  le ranger correctement pour lui assurer une dure de vie correcte.

Par contre, "mettre les mains dans le cambouis", comme j'aime  dire, n'est clairement pas utile pour la majorit des lves.
Les profs ont dj normment de mal  "caser" l'ensemble du programme, quelque soit le cursus pr-bac ( la fac, le problme n'est plus le mme), prvu dans le temps imparti, alors pourquoi se charger encore plus, avec une discipline qui n'apportera pas autant que cela ? Pourtant, je suis convaincu que ce serait utile pour apprendre  (bien) rflchir, mais il faut, hlas, mettre des priorits...

Est-ce que cela te choque?

----------


## gmotw

Moi a me choque dans le sens o l'informatique et la programmation sont utiliss dans plusieurs secteurs (mathmatiques, physiques, biologie et mdecine, etc) et qu'il n'y a pas de mal  apprendre des bases d'algorithmique ds le lyce.
La voiture est pour moi un mauvais exemple vu qu'on passe un truc au collge qui s'appelle le BSR, o on devrait justement nous apprendre la base d'une voiture. L aussi, c'est la faute aux programmes scolaires. Au pire, la maintenance d'une voiture s'apprend lors du permis de conduire.

----------


## LooserBoy

> Au pire, la maintenance d'une voiture s'apprend lors du permis de conduire.


C'est un sujet abord, effectivement, mais combien s'y s'intresse et s'en proccupe en ralit?

De mme, forcer un "jeunz"  programmer (s'entend par l: bases d'algo, de conception, plus ventuellement tp avec des langages simples) n'est probablement pas une solution s'il ne s'y s'intresse pas.

Par contre, lui apprendre  se servir intelligemment d'un moteur de recherche, de savoir reconnaitre des rsultats pertinents (une discipline difficile et trs peu maitrise par beaucoup de gens...),  se servir d'un correcteur "totographique" pour viter le langage sms, ne serait-ce qu' simplement se servir d'un clavier, a, c'est fondamental, au mme titre qu'apprendre  se servir d'une encyclopdie, d'un dictionnaire,...

Ainsi, il pourra "googliser", mettre son profil sous facebook et avoir pleins d'amis  ::mrgreen::  , crer son blog, publier ses vidos sous youtube, installer un jeu vido sans demander au "pote informaticien" de papa un coup de main, viter  ses parents d'appeler le mme "pote informaticien" pour remettre en tat la machine familiale qui a t malencontreusement "pollue" par l'installation de tout et n'importe quoi,...

Parce que tre le "pote informaticien", c'est lourd... Ca me fait de petites soires rien qu' moi... qu'en y en a...  ::calim2::

----------


## thelvin

> Ainsi, il pourra "googliser", mettre son profil sous facebook et avoir pleins d'amis  , crer son blog, publier ses vidos sous youtube, installer un jeu vido sans demander au "pote informaticien" de papa un coup de main, viter  ses parents d'appeler le mme "pote informaticien" pour remettre en tat la machine familiale qui a t malencontreusement "pollue" par l'installation de tout et n'importe quoi,...
> 
> Parce que tre le "pote informaticien", c'est lourd... Ca me fait de petites soires rien qu' moi... qu'en y en a...


Moi a ne me drange pas d'tre le pote-fils-frre informaticien. J'ai un pote financier qui gre ma banque, placements, impts. Un pote garagiste qui fait la maintenance des voitures de la famille. Un pote plombier... Pour la plomberie. Un papa qui s'occupe des transports et des travaux genre carrelage et menuiserie. Une maman qui fait rgulirement la cuisine, et s'occupe des ftes et rceptions. Un frre qui gre les affaires familiales.

Rsultat quand la journe de boulot est finie, je vrifie s'il y a de la maintenance d'ordi  faire, je passe une petite heure sur le dveloppement du dernier programme qu'on m'a demand, et le reste du temps je m'amuse.
C'est un bon plan, le partage des comptences.

----------


## gmotw

Le problme, LooserBoy, tout ce que tu dis l, pour moi c'est niveau collge (et c'est en grande partie ce que je faisais en techno) et pas du tout niveau lyce. Du coup, je suis d'accord pour faire apprendre a, mais au collge ( travers des exposs, etc). Et du coup, a laisse la place aux lycens scientifiques de faire quelques heures de programmation. ::ccool::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Le problme, LooserBoy, tout ce que tu dis l, pour moi c'est niveau collge (et c'est en grande partie ce que je faisais en techno) et pas du tout niveau lyce. Du coup, je suis d'accord pour faire apprendre a, mais au collge ( travers des exposs, etc).


Le problme des cours de techno est que le programme abord dpend de l'tablissement, des budgets disponibles et des comptences des profs.

Je dis cela parce qu'au collge, en techno , j'ai fait de l'lectronique ( l'ancienne: tout  la main), de la petite menuiserie, de menus bricolages, un peu de dactylo sur machine  crire mais je n'ai pratiquement pas touch d'ordi alors que l'tablissement avait une salle info mais le(la) prof ne savait absolument pas s'en servir... (faut re-situer: poque 91-95)

De plus, en 2003, tant au chmage, je leur ai propos mes services pour tenir la salle info fraichement (~6mois) rquipe par le rectorat. Ils m'ont jet parce que cela posait des problmes d'organisation et de budget (une salle info qui "tourne", a consomme de l'lectricit, il faut acheter les logiciels, remplacer le matriel que les lves pourraient endommager,...). Donc, faute de combattants et de moyens, le matriel finit par "pourrir" sous la poussire et termine, neuf voire mme pas dball, compltement obsolte...




> Et du coup, a laisse la place aux lycens scientifiques de faire quelques heures de programmation.


Comme je l'ai dit, je pense que ce serait une trs bonne ide mais est-ce si primordial, alors qu'il y a le bac au bout, d'y allouer assez de temps pour que cela soit efficace alors que le reste du programme, ce sur quoi on est valu, n'est jamais termin  temps?

A certaines preuves de bac, j'ai t valu sur certains des sujets qu'on avait pas eu le temps d'aborder, faute de temps (entre les grves, les intempries qui bloquaient les profs, le fait qu'une partie de la classe mette un peu de temps  assimiler un sujet,...). Heureusement, j'avais buch, seul, sur mon temps libre pour limiter la casse.

Je sais que ce problme perdure encore de nos jours tant "infiltr" dans le milieu enseignant (public et priv).





> Moi a ne me drange pas d'tre le pote-fils-frre informaticien. J'ai un pote financier qui gre ma banque, placements, impts. Un pote garagiste qui fait la maintenance des voitures de la famille. Un pote plombier... Pour la plomberie. Un papa qui s'occupe des transports et des travaux genre carrelage et menuiserie. Une maman qui fait rgulirement la cuisine, et s'occupe des ftes et rceptions. Un frre qui gre les affaires familiales.
> 
> Rsultat quand la journe de boulot est finie, je vrifie s'il y a de la maintenance d'ordi  faire, je passe une petite heure sur le dveloppement du dernier programme qu'on m'a demand, et le reste du temps je m'amuse.
> C'est un bon plan, le partage des comptences.


Le problme est lorsque il devient systmatique d'tre appel pour installer tel ou tel programme et puis tant qu'on y est de rgler le magntoscope, d'appairer le nouvel ordi portable, qui ne bougera pas du bureau de toute manire,  la box par wifi tout en expliquant comment le faire pour que la prochaine fois la personne se dbrouille mais qui, de toute manire, rappellera une fois de plus, de montrer  monsieur comment se servir de la machine  laver le linge parce que madame est partie en villgiature chez ses parents, etc.

Par contre, je suis le premier volontaire pour tenter d'aider une personne qui, aprs avoir cherch un minimum, ne trouve pas de solution  son problme.
Et c'est d'autant plus vrai s'il s'agit d'un (petit ou grand) dfi... ma spcialit du moment tant la rcupration de donnes... (c'est fou ce que les cl usb et les disques externes peuvent avoir comme dfaillances... d'utilisateur...  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## gmotw

Pour ce qui est du collge, c'est pour a que je dis de faire  partir de projets ou d'exposs. C'est un peu moins contraignant que d'avoir des cours soutenus et parfois plus efficace.

Pour le temps au lyce, c'est pas forcment un argument qui me touche vu qu'en terminale, ils avaient russi  organiser de tel sorte que je n'avais jamais cours le mercredi, jeudi et vendredi aprs-midi. Donc je pense vraiment qu'il y a de la place pour une ou deux heures par semaine...

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> Pour le temps au lyce, c'est pas forcment un argument qui me touche vu qu'en terminale, ils avaient russi  organiser de tel sorte que je n'avais jamais cours le mercredi, jeudi et vendredi aprs-midi. Donc je pense vraiment qu'il y a de la place pour une ou deux heures par semaine...


C'est bien la premire fois que je vois a  :8O:  Mais a peut dpendre des spcialits et des options.

Ma semaine tait assez remplie, et les quelques heures libre de la semaine servaient surtout  dcompresser.


J'avais  l'poque fait un peu de programmation basic en seconde (IESP devenu MPI je crois maintenant), du genre 10h maximum. C'tait largement suffisant pour donner une ide de la chose. En tout cas, je ne vois pas du tout l'intert pour des gens qui ne partent pas sur une filire scientifique.

Pour faire dcouvrir la programmation, je crois que c'est inutile d'imposer la matire, a saoulerait plus les gens qu'autres choses. Par contre, mettre une partie programmation dans l'option MPI de seconde, a peut tre pas mal, puisque cette option est un peu faite pour a.

----------


## gmotw

(ouais bon, le lundi et mardi je faisais 8h-18h30 avec une demi-heure pour manger donc forcment  ::mouarf::  )
Par contre, c'est clair que a n'a aucun intrt pour les non-scientifiques.
 Le problme de mettre en option, c'est que a laisse le choix aux lyces de ne pas la proposer et finalement rien ne change.  ::(:

----------


## r0d

Vaste sujet que celui-ci. Et je ne vois pas comment aborder ce sujet sans rpondre  quelques questions pralables. 

1. Il faut d'abord dfinir l'enseignement, sa fonction (son but) et sa nature. Sur ce point, il y a deux visions qui s'affrontent. La premire consiste  considrer l'enseignement comme la prparation  la vie professionnelle, la seconde apprhende l'enseignement comme la construction de l'individu.

2. savoir ce que l'on entends pas "enseigner l'informatique". La dveloppement logiciel et l'utilisation d'un navigateur n'ont effectivement pas grand-chose en commun. Faut-il considrer l'informatique comme un outil ou comme une science  part entire?

Sinon, j'ai eu la chance d'avoir accs  un ordinateur en CM1/CM2, et nous faisions des exercices de logo. Je suis certain que cela m'a fortement aid mon esprit logique, et que cela m'a t d'une grande utilit, tant dans ma vie professionnelle que prive.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 07.12.2009*

Il semblerait que la situation de l'informatique dans le milieu de l'enseignement soit en train d'voluer de faon positive.

Lors du salon europen de l'ducation (il y a deux semaines), le ministre de l'ducation nationale Luc Chatel a fait quelques rvlations concernant la rforme du lyce en cours.

Les lves choisissant un cursus de srie S verront l'informatique se rajouter bientt  leurs sujets de cours. En effet, il est prvu qu'en 2012, deux heures hebdomadaires d'informatique et sciences du numrique soient ajoutes au programme des Terminales (sous forme d'option, au mme titre que les mathmatiques, les sciences physiques ou les sciences de la vie et de la terre).

L'association EPI (Enseignement public et informatique) se rjouit de cette dcision et dclare que  les TIC constituent un gisement d'emplois considrable  qui ne doit pas tre nglig. 

Par ailleurs, Luc Chatel avait galement voqu en septembre la prparation d'un grand plan de dveloppement du numrique dans les tablissements scolaires qui devrait tre oprationnel en 2010 (en s'appuyant sur les conclusions de la mission de rflexion confie par Franois Fillon  Jean-Michel Fourgous pour la promotion des TIC dans l'enseignement scolaire devant tre rendues le 21 janvier 2010) :  Si la France est aussi bas par rapport  ses voisins europens, 21e sur 27, c'est qu'elle n'a pas eu de vision globale. Il faut un vrai plan de formation des enseignants , avait-il dclar  l'poque, annonant que son plan porterait sur le matriel informatique et l'accs au trs haut dbit, mais aussi la formation des enseignants et la mise au point d'outils pdagogiques adapts .

Enfin,  Une ultime reconnaissance : l'informatique enfin considre comme une science. . Une chaire d'informatique a  en effet t inaugure il y a quelques semaines au prestigieux Collge de France pour le plus grand plaisir de Michel Cosnard, le prsident de l'Inria ; dont les cours (gratuits) sont assurs par Grard Berry.

----------


## h472009

mais au nom de Dieu,

Si on va  apprendre  un lycen de coder, quesqu'on va lui apprendre en BTS, IUT, EI....mais c'est fouuuuuuu, il faut respecter le cycle normale de la formation...sinon a sera du n'importe quoi

----------


## Lyche

> mais au nom de Dieu,
> 
> Si on va  apprendre  un lycen de coder, quesqu'on va lui apprendre en BTS, IUT, EI....mais c'est fouuuuuuu, il faut respecter le cycle normale de la formation...sinon a sera du n'importe quoi


Apprendre  dvelopper n'est pas un problme, comprendre comment dvelopper en est un autre  ::roll::

----------


## yoyo88

> mais au nom de Dieu,
> 
> Si on va  apprendre  un lycen de coder, quesqu'on va lui apprendre en BTS, IUT, EI....mais c'est fouuuuuuu, il faut respecter le cycle normale de la formation...sinon a sera du n'importe quoi


Justement, je suis totalement pour.
et notamment pour la cration d'un bac STI IRIS se qui rendrait le BTS beaucoup plus intressant. (et viterait que des gens non motiv ne rendre dans cette formation.)

----------


## Syl_20

Cette discutions m'a rapell les premires fois ou j'ai vu un ordinateur au collge.

En 6e le prof de technologie nous avait mis devant un MO6 ,ou truc du mme genre, je crois et on avait fait le dessin d'une maison en entrant des directives de dessin dictes par le prof. a devait tre du basic. C'tait en 1992. Les moniteurs taient couleurs et il y avait un lecteur de cassette sur la machine.

En 4e je dcouvre Windows et la souris pour la premire fois. C'tait en fin d'anne et la prof de technologie nous avais mis devant l'cran en nous laissant cliquer n'importe ou comme des neuneus faon garderie ::fou::  Elle n'avait rien  nous faire faire. Je me revoie en train de cliquer dans Paint comme un con n'importe ou en faisant n'importe quoi comme tout le monde ::cfou:: . La prof ne nous donnait aucune directive: elle ne devait pas en savoir plus que nous ::aie:: 
C'tait en 1994. Quand j'y repense ::cry::

----------


## Lyche

Forcment, on a lch l'informatique dans l'enseignement sans former les profs  un programme dcent ni mme les former tout court  cet outil. Je pense que a  un peu chang sur le ct "formation" puisque les profs travaillent sur l'outil informatique, mais pas sur le ct "comment apprendre aux lves"

----------


## souviron34

> *Mise  jour du 07.12.2009*
> Les lves choisissant un cursus de srie S verront l'informatique se rajouter bientt  leurs sujets de cours. En effet, il est prvu qu'en 2012, deux heures hebdomadaires d'informatique et sciences du numrique soient ajoutes au programme des Terminales (sous forme d'option, au mme titre que les mathmatiques, les sciences physiques ou les sciences de la vie et de la terre).
> 
> L'association EPI (Enseignement public et informatique) se rjouit de cette dcision et dclare que  les TIC constituent un gisement d'emplois considrable  qui ne doit pas tre nglig. 
> ...
> Enfin,  Une ultime reconnaissance : l'informatique enfin considre comme une science. . Une chaire d'informatique a  en effet t inaugure il y a quelques semaines au prestigieux Collge de France pour le plus grand plaisir de Michel Cosnard, le prsident de l'Inria ; dont les cours (gratuits) sont assurs par Grard Berry.


Je trouve ce dbat et ses positions assez surraliste, et assez bien dans l'air du temps : ou comment prendre l'ombre pour la proie....


Tout le monde ici rclame et se rjouit de cours d'informatique, alors que dans le mme temps on va supprimer l'histoire et la go, ce qui me semble bien plus important et vital...


Oui on aura des gens qui savent ce qu'est un ordi.

Mais ils ne sauront plus ni d'o ils viennent ni vers o ils vont...
Ni ce que sont les voisins, ni pour quelles raisons les "trnagers" sont pas comme eux.. Ni pourquoi telle chose est l, et telle autre non...


"Des ttes bien remplies mais mal faites"...


Franchement, vivement la grosse crise finale !!!!!

 ::roll:: 







> Apprendre  dvelopper n'est pas un problme, comprendre comment dvelopper en est un autre


 ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

> Tout le monde ici rclame et se rjouit de cours d'informatique, alors que dans le mme temps on va supprimer l'histoire et la go, ce qui me semble bien plus important et vital...


Certes, certes, mais aux USA a marche, pourquoi pas ici  ::roll:: 

Voir des illettrs incapables de placer leur pays sur une carte du monde a choque personne aux States ! Ils sont super fort en sport et en sciences.
Qui se soucie de savoir o est le Burkina Fasso de toute faon ils vont tous y claquer l bas avec leur guerre  ::roll::

----------


## Syl_20

> Je trouve ce dbat et ses positions assez surraliste, et assez bien dans l'air du temps : ou comment prendre l'ombre pour la proie....
> 
> Tout le monde ici rclame et se rjouit de cours d'informatique, alors que dans le mme temps on va supprimer l'histoire et la go, ce qui me semble bien plus important et vital...
> 
> Oui on aura des gens qui savent ce qu'est un ordi.


Je suis tout a fait d'accord. Le plus important, dans l'enseignement ce sont les fondamentaux: lecture, criture, mathmatique, histoire go, franais, sciences, langues...
C'est comme la mode des tableaux lectroniques dans les coles et des PC dans les cartables pour remplacer les livres: ce ne sont que de la poudre aux yeux. La technologie ne remplacera jamais un programme intelligent et un bon professeur. (perso j'ai toujours trouv que les contenus multimdia pdagogiques pauvres compar  de bon bouquins. Par contre le bouquin est moins rigolo et il faut tourner les pages ::mouarf::  )

Ce sont ces fondamentaux qui permetront par la suite de faire tout le rest dont l'informatique sous ces multiples forme:
-A quoi a sert d'enseigner le traitement de texte si les lves ne savent pas crire?
-Comment enseigner la programmation et l'algorithmique si les lves n'ont pas un minimum de logique et de discipline intellectuelle?

Personnellement j'ai appris la programmation trs tard par rapport  d'autre: 24 ans, et si je m'en sort pas trop mal c'est par ce que mes tudes prcdentes me servent de base intellectuelle.

----------


## Syl_20

> Certes, certes, mais aux USA a marche, pourquoi pas ici 
> 
> Voir des illettrs incapables de placer leur pays sur une carte du monde a choque personne aux States ! Ils sont super fort en sport et en sciences.
> Qui se soucie de savoir o est le Burkina Fasso de toute faon ils vont tous y claquer l bas avec leur guerre


Les Etats Unis permettent aux gens talentueux s'exprimer  leur maximum.
Si tu te renseigne sur la gense de google et notamment le rle jou par l'universit des 2 fondateurs tu te rendras compte que google en France n'aurai au mieux que quelques centaines de salaris aux lieux de 20000 dans le mondes entiers aujourd'hui

----------


## Lyche

> Les Etats Unis permettent aux gens talentueux s'exprimer  leur maximum.
> Si tu te renseigne sur la gense de google et notamment le rle jou par l'universit des 2 fondateurs tu te rendras compte que google en France n'aurai au mieux que quelques centaines de salaris aux lieux de 20000 dans le mondes entiers aujourd'hui


Ce que je veux dire par mon ct ironique, c'est qu'on essaye de faire en France ce qu'il se passe aux USA. Prendre un lve et le mettre dans une filire ou il est bon jusqu'au bout. Cependant, on veux le faire avec les petites exceptions  la "Franaise" qui rendent le systme foireux, inadapt et totalement obsolte avant mme sa mise en place.

----------


## Gnoce

> Tout le monde ici rclame et se rjouit de cours d'informatique, alors que dans le mme temps on va supprimer l'histoire et la go, ce qui me semble bien plus important et vital...


Le projet de loi ne veut pas supprimer l'histoire et la go, mais le releguer au rang du franais dans la filire Scientifique.
Soit passer de 2h30 d'histoire / go par semaine en premire S  4h, avoir un bac de go en fin de premire comme le bac de franais, et ne plus en entendre parler en terminale.

Personnellement je suis plutt pour, l'histoire est primordiale, mais c'est la filire S... D'autant que je le rpte, elle ne sera pas supprimer ! (serait, c'est en projet, et tout le monde est dj contre, bref...).

a laisserait surement un peu de temps pour apprendre aux gens  se servir d'un ordinateur, quand on voit des perles comme ca  ::aie::

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> La technologie ne remplacera jamais un programme intelligent et un bon professeur. (perso j'ai toujours trouv que les contenus multimdia pdagogiques pauvres compar  de bon bouquins. Par contre le bouquin est moins rigolo et il faut tourner les pages )


Mais quand est t'il des mauvais professeurs ?  ::?: 

Car dans ma vie d'tudiant/colier/etc., j'ai malheureusement eu plus de mauvais professeurs que de bons. Et je me dbrouillais souvent mieux avec un simple livre  ::(: 

Heureusement, il y avait quelques trs bons.

----------


## Syl_20

> Mais quand est t'il des mauvais professeurs ? 
> 
> Car dans ma vie d'tudiant/colier/etc., j'ai malheureusement eu plus de mauvais professeurs que de bons. Et je me dbrouillais souvent mieux avec un simple livre


Le systme en France n'encourage pas les bons professeurs et n'incite pas les mauvais  ce remettre en cause et a s'amliorer.

Moi aussi j'ai eu des mauvais profs, certains tellement cons que l'anne tait presque blanche (genre la prof de bio  ::fou:: en 6eme). Heureusement, j'ai ai eu quelques bons. La majorit tant correcte.

Je me souvient d'un prof de TD de math  l'universit, tellement mauvais qu'a chaque semestre ceux qui l'avaient demandaient  en changer et avaient gain de cause.

----------


## souviron34

> Mais quand est t'il des mauvais professeurs ?


Mais qu'en est-il quand non seulement tu n'as pas de bons profs, mais pas de bonnes bases ??????????




Tu sais te servir d'une calculette, mais pas du calcul mental ou des rgles de trois ou des ordres de grandeur...



a va pas beaucoup te servir, dans la vie.....

Ou plutt si :  la premire erreur, tu seras vir  ::aie:: 

Et l, tu vas beaucoup apprendre... Ou bien te laisser couler en te plaignant que la socit est foutue parce que quelqu'un qui ne sait rien que l'info ne trouve pas de boulot...
 ::aie::

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> Mais qu'en est-il quand non seulement tu n'as pas de bons profs, mais pas de bonnes bases ??????????


C'est sr que c'est le combo gagnant

----------


## Jonas0122

> SI l'informatique  l'cole pouvait ne plus se rsumer  une vague campagne Marketing pour la suite bureautique de Microsoft, ce serait pas mal oui...


Toujours pareil..on entend que "Microsoft c'est de la merde","WinDAUBE", etc...sauf que vous tes tous sous Windows et vous tes bien content d'avoir Office install, enfin bref, je suis pas pro-crosoft je jongle entre pc et mac mais tu te trompe, c'est plutt une vague campagne merking pour Google, mon ancienne prof. d'histoire disait toute la journe "bah regardez la vido sur googole la", on entend que ca et on utilise plus OpenOffice  l'cole qu'autre chose donc bon..

----------


## dams78

H les gars pour la culture il y a les muses gratuits pour les moins de 26 ans, essayez c'est beaucoup plus intressant. Vous parlez des bases de l'histoire et cie, mais il s'agit juste d'enlever l'histoire go en terminal S c'est juste un an avant les tudes suprieurs.
Aprs c'est mon point de vue mais ce n'est pas des cours d'histoire go qui vous permettront d'avoir un boulot (de la culture certe, mais pas de quoi manger).
Donc pour moi apprendre l'informatique le plus tt possible, quand on voit l'importance que a a dans notre socit et dans nos socits c'est indispensable. Et pourquoi pas commencer  coder en S...

----------


## gmotw

> Toujours pareil..on entend que "Microsoft c'est de la merde","WinDAUBE", etc...sauf que vous tes tous sous Windows..


Non non ...  ::aie:: 

Je suis assez partage sur la polmique histoire/go. D'un ct, on parle de dplacer d'une anne au lyce et non pas d'annuler l'apprentissage depuis le collge (parce que depuis le dbut sur ce dbat, j'ai l'impression que quasiment personne ici n'a t au collge). De l'autre, un jeune est un animal qui oublie trs rapidement et c'est jamais un mal de lui faire un rappel de temps en temps.

----------


## Invit

> Donc pour moi apprendre l'informatique le plus tt possible, quand on voit l'importance que a a dans notre socit et dans nos socits c'est indispensable. Et pourquoi pas commencer  coder en S...


Mais je vous ai dj dit que l'on devait (d'aprs les programmes ) programmer soit en Python, soit en Turbo Pascal, soit en Basic ds la SECONDE.

----------


## s4mk1ng

ouais enfin bonj'ai l'impression que l'informatique se dveloppe pas mal quand mme quand je vois qu'au collge ils pretent des pcs portables de la 6e  la 3e pour mon frere je me dis qu'ils ont pas mal de peau quand mme ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> ouais enfin bonj'ai l'impression que l'informatique se dveloppe pas mal quand mme quand je vois qu'au collge ils pretent des pcs portables de la 6e  la 3e pour mon frere je me dis qu'ils ont pas mal de *peau* quand mme



pot


j'espre pour eux qu'ils ont de la peau sans avoir besoin de l'cole  ::aie::

----------


## yoyo88

> Mais je vous ai dj dit que l'on devait (d'aprs les programmes ) programmer soit en Python, soit en Turbo Pascal, soit en Basic ds la SECONDE.


J'ai commencer a programmer un basic en seconde. 

par contre, je considre absurde de vouloir faire des heure de programmation en S.
La filaire S c'est plus de la dcouverte, voir la programmation et l'informatique en gnral c'est bien, mais sa s'arrte la.
Le bac S c'est pour ceux qui ne savent pas quoi faire.

Si on veut vraiment faire de l'info en lyce, il vaut mieux privilgier une filaire STI.

----------


## MoscoBlade

> Si on veut vraiment faire de l'info en lyce, il vaut mieux privilgier une filaire STI.


Le problme de la filire STI, c'est qu'elle tait sous-value et beaucoup de personnes se retrouvaient l-bas car elles n'avaient pas t acceptes ailleurs.
Lorsque je suis rentr en 2nd (je vous l'accordes il y a fort fort longtemps (1993)  ::aie:: ), j'tais le seul  avoir choisi en mon me et conscience cette filire.

J'espre que depuis les mentalits ont changs. Et que l'on ne considre plus cette filire comme une voix de garage.

----------


## yoyo88

> Le problme de la filire STI, c'est qu'elle tait sous-value et beaucoup de personnes se retrouvaient l-bas car elles n'avaient pas t acceptes ailleurs.
> Lorsque je suis rentr en 2nd (je vous l'accordes il y a fort fort longtemps (1993) ), j'tais le seul  avoir choisi en mon me et conscience cette filire.
> 
> J'espre que depuis les mentalits ont changs. Et que l'on ne considre plus cette filire comme une voix de garage.


Oui tous a fait d'accord, en faite sa a pas trop changer, c'est gnralement les recal de S qui viennent dans la section, se qui est bien dommage quand on voit le programme qui est trs complmentaire. Et au final on a des gens qui comprennent bien mieux se qu'il font que les S.
le problme en france c'est que l'ducation national fait tous pour pouss les jeunes  pass le bac, et le bac S si possible, en nous disant combien le bac S : ouvre des portes, et difficile, etc...
alors que pour ma part j'ai pass un bac STI GE (lectrotechnique) ou le niveau en math et en physique appliqu tait largement suprieur au S.

----------


## MoscoBlade

Je me souviens qu'il existait un cursus techno presque identique au bac S, cela s'appelait de mon temps ( ::mrgreen:: ) le bac E.
Mme programme que le bac S, sauf qu'il n'y avait pas de bio, et que c'tait remplac par 8 heures de techno (dessins industrielles, productique, lectronique ...). Seul hic, si tu gardais ta 2nd langue cela te faisait 42h de cours par semaine ...  ::?:  ... c'est vrai que ce n'tait pas pour les fainants  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

> Oui tous a fait d'accord, en faite sa a pas trop changer, c'est gnralement les recal de S qui viennent dans la section, se qui est bien dommage quand on voit le programme qui est trs complmentaire. Et au final on a des gens qui comprennent bien mieux se qu'il font que les S.
> le problme en france c'est que l'ducation national fait tous pour pouss les jeunes  pass le bac, et le bac S si possible, en nous disant combien le bac S : ouvre des portes, et difficile, etc...
> alors que pour ma part j'ai pass un bac STI GE (lectrotechnique) *ou le niveau en math et en physique appliqu tait largement suprieur au S*.


visiblement pas le niveau en orthographe  ::aie::

----------


## yoyo88

> visiblement pas le niveau en orthographe


 ::ccool::  petite pens  tous mes prof de franais.  ::aie::

----------


## thelvin

> visiblement pas le niveau en orthographe


Hlas, apparemment si, justement...

----------


## souviron34

> Hlas, apparemment si, justement...


dsol, je ense que le niveau en culture gnrale est un bon indicateur...

Comment peut-on tre un bon mathmaticien ou physicien sans connatre l'orthographe ou l'Histoire, et donc pouvoir lire et comprendre les crits aussi bien des autres mathmaticiens ou physiciens que des philosophes, ce qui est la base ??

----------


## yoyo88

> dsol, je ense que le niveau en culture gnrale est un bon indicateur...
> 
> Comment peut-on tre un bon mathmaticien ou physicien sans connatre l'orthographe ou l'Histoire, et donc pouvoir lire et comprendre les crits aussi bien des autres mathmaticiens ou physiciens que des philosophes, ce qui est la base ??


on peut avoir une bonne culture gnral et tre nul en orthographe.
j'ai quand mme eux un jolie 13/20 en franais en BTS. avec sans doute un trs jolie 0/4 en orthographe.

aprs le faite que je soit absolument nul  ch*** en orthographe me pose bien d'autres problmes. (comme pour chercher un emploie)

----------


## souviron34

> j'ai quand mme eux un jolie 13/20 en franais en BTS. avec sans doute un trs jolie 0/4 en orthographe.


j'avoue ne pas savoir comment on peut arriver  une telle notation...  :8O:

----------


## yoyo88

> j'avoue ne pas savoir comment on peut arriver  une telle notation...


l'orthographe ne vaut que 4 point sur 20
Sa parait peut, mais y'a d'autre critre important, comme la comprhension du sujet, l'argumentation, la rdaction d'un plan structurer etc....

en BTS le franais n'est pas du franais pur et dur, mais plus de la culture gnral, de la comprhension et de l'argumentation.
sa ce justifie par le faite qu'en BTS, on est "sens" maitriser la langue franaise. (ce qui n'es pas mon cas  ::aie:: )

----------


## souviron34

> l'orthographe ne vaut que 4 point sur 20
> Sa parait peut, mais y'a d'autre critre important, comme la comprhension du sujet, l'argumentation, la rdaction d'un plan structurer etc....


ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire..

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que justement la sparation (par certains comits ministriels et certains "penseurs" dans les annes 80) de cette sparation en "comprhension du sujet" "argumentation", "rdaction d'un plan structurer", et  mon avis une idiotie fondamentale...


Tu n'en es que le rsultat, donc je ne t'accuse de rien, mais comme on est en train de parler de rforme gouvernementale, cela rentre dans le cadre..

----------


## yoyo88

> ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire..
> 
> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que justement la sparation (par certains comits ministriels et certains "penseurs" dans les annes 80) de cette sparation en "comprhension du sujet" "argumentation", "rdaction d'un plan structurer", et  mon avis une idiotie fondamentale...
> 
> 
> Tu n'en es que le rsultat, donc je ne t'accuse de rien, mais comme on est en train de parler de rforme gouvernementale, cela rentre dans le cadre..


Pour info l'preuve de franais du BTS IRIS (et de tous les BTS me semble t'il) a t reform y'a 4 ans je croit...

Apres je suis d'accord que c'est trs contestable. mais d'un cot sa permet de trait des sujets d'actualit et d'acqurir une certaines analyse. on devait par exemple tudier diffrents articles de journaux qui parlais du mme sujet. sa permettais d'tudier l'objectivit des diffrents journalistes, et de nous faire ragir sur diffrent sujet d'actualit. bref c'est plus vraiment du franais.

----------


## souviron34

> Pour info l'preuve de franais du BTS IRIS (et de tous les BTS me semble t'il) a t reform y'a 4 ans je croit...
> 
> Apres je suis d'accord que c'est trs contestable. mais d'un cot sa permet de trait des sujets d'actualit et d'acqurir une certaines analyse. on devait par exemple tudier diffrents articles de journaux qui parlais du mme sujet. sa permettais d'tudier l'objectivit des diffrents journalistes, et de nous faire ragir sur diffrent sujet d'actualit. *bref c'est plus vraiment du franais*.


c'est ce que je voulais dire  :;): 


Et donc l'inclure dans "franais" en lui mettant mme la majorit du poids est une absurdit..

Que cela soit soit une nouvelle discipline _("veil", "esprit critique", etc_), ou une "ancienne" remanie (_l'Histoire peut galement tre le lieu o on gre a, puisque diffrentes Histoires sont racontes par diffrents historiens / poques_), ou la remise en place d'une "ancienne" discipline "oublie" (_instruction civique_), cela n'a de toutes faons aucune affaire  tre amalgam avec "franais".. et orthographe...

----------


## obliveon

> Oui tous a fait d'accord, en faite sa a pas trop changer, c'est gnralement les recal de S qui viennent dans la section, se qui est bien dommage quand on voit le programme qui est trs complmentaire. Et au final on a des gens qui comprennent bien mieux se qu'il font que les S.
> *le problme en france c'est que l'ducation national fait tous pour pouss les jeunes  pass le bac, et le bac S si possible, en nous disant combien le bac S : ouvre des portes, et difficile, etc...*
> alors que pour ma part j'ai pass un bac STI GE (lectrotechnique) ou le niveau en math et en physique appliqu tait largement suprieur au S.


J'ai l'impression qu'aujourd'hui cela n'a pas chang d'un poil car je me rappelle il y a quelque mois avoir entendu sur une mission rgionale un ministre (celui de l'ducation ? je ne sais plus) disant qu'il fallait pousser les jeunes vers les sections scientifiques, que c'tait la voie "royale".

Je pense que le problme avec ce genre de raisonnement on risque de ngliger d'autres filires voire les dvaloriser, et c'est ainsi que ce cre des filires considrs comme "voie de garage".

Pour moi il n y a pas de sots mtiers.

Etre scientifique, ingnieur(e), (bref touts les titres dits "prestigieux") c'est bien beau, mais dans la "vie relle", on a besoin de tous les talents.
*
On a autant besoin d'un architecte que d'un maon.*

----------


## Katleen Erna

*MAJ du 19.01.2010*
*L'informatique dans les programmes de l'Education Nationale : un professeur propose une mthode un peu folle*

Le soucis du bon enseignement de l'informatique aux jeunes gnrations ne fait pas rflchir que les seuls professeurs franais. Ainsi, un professeur amricain surfant sous le pseudo de Trifold, s'est galement demand comment initier au mieux ses lves  cette discipline.

Dans un billet post sur le net, il explique avoir trouv une approche originale pour ses lves de sixth grade (quivalent  la sixime dans nos collges). 

Ses buts tant de familiariser les enfants  la programmation et de les rendre assez comptents dans un langage pour russir  concevoir et implmenter une application, il a pens  organis en fin d'anne un concours de programmation concernant toutes les applications que ses lves auront cres, pour les stimuler.

Allant plus loin, il dclare ne pas tre satisfait des programmes ducatifs officiels existants pour les 11-13 ans (utilisation de squeak, alice, greenfoot, etc.). Aussi voici sa proposition : laisser les enfants inventer leur propre langage de programmation. Ils choisiraient leurs mots cls et la syntaxe ayant le plus de sens pour eux, pour un usage spcifique par rapport  l'application qu'ils veulent dvelopper. Le professeur implmenterais leur langage au fur et  mesure.

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette mthode ? Ide rvolutionnaire ou fiasco ?

----------


## dvdbly

Encore un tenant du "laissons les enfants dcouvrir le monde, cela sera moins rbarbatif et plus efficace que de leur inculquer des notions par cur."

C'est bien connu, les enfants ont la science infuse, et il suffit de canaliser leur crativit et de les aider  l'exprimer pour que les bonnes connaissances imprgnent correctement leurs petits cerveaux !!

Bon, je suis peut-tre mauvaise langue, puisque je ne juge que sur la base du rsum, mais tout de mme.


En outre, cette ide me donne l'impression d'une tentative de cration et d'optimisation de grammaires (


> laisser les enfants inventer leur propre langage de programmation. Ils choisiraient leurs mots cls et la syntaxe ayant le plus de sens pour eux, pour un usage spcifique par rapport  l'application qu'ils veulent dvelopper


) par des rseaux de neurones artificielles (ici, les enfants).

Pour ma part, je pense qu'une introduction  l'aide d'un langage ddi  la pdagogie, comme le fut le logo en son temps, conviendrait amplement.
Il faudrait peut-tre concevoir pour cela un nouveau langage simplifi :

ddi  quelques thmes particuliers (dessin, traitement des chanes, traitement des nombres), permettant d'exprimenter facilement des sujets simples et attrayants (intellectuellement) pour un enfant ;multi-paradigmes (impratif pur comme en basic, procdural comme en C, objet comme en C++), permettant de mettre en uvre successivement les philosophies de programmation de la plus simple  la plus complique  l'aide de syntaxes communes et d'un seul et mme EDI ;pourvu d'un shell ddi permettant de passer simplement d'une interface d'excution texte,  une interface texte fentr puis graphique fentre ;peut-tre agrment d'un mode de conception "graphique" comme l'interface des Lego Mindstorm, pour en simplifier la toute premire approche par les plus jeunes.
On pourrait trouver qu'introduire des notions anciennes et primes pour progresser linairement vers les conceptions actuelles est contre-productif.
Mais le fait de repasser par des notions de base, fussent-elles primes, pour suivre - de faon synthtique - l'volution des systmes informatiques, pourrait se comparer  la faon dont notre cerveau est constitu par "empilement" de couches (reptilienne, mammifre, primate, humaine) : une faon de btir le plus performant sur l'tape prcdente sans la rinventer, ce qui semble tre particulirement efficace.
Ou plus simplement, on pourrait comparer cela  la faon dont les mathmatiques, principalement, sont enseignes, et plus particulirement les ensembles de nombres : N, Z, Q, R, C (etc.)

----------


## gorgonite

> Que pensez-vous de cette mthode ? Ide rvolutionnaire ou fiasco ?



et le lien vers le billet d'origine ? histoire de se faire une ide sur le texte original  :;):

----------


## mrjay42

"Apprendre l'informatique" est une expression pige.

Il faut discerner trois choses :
1. Apprendre  utiliser l'informatique : bureautique, internet, systme, bonnes pratiques au quotidien (au boulot ou  la maison).

2. Apprendre  "faire de l'informatique" : programmer, raliser un petit site web, etc.

3. Comment enseigner l'informatique et par qui ? Alors dj il serait peut tre temps de crer un vrai concours pour devenir enseignant en informatique. Actuellement il faut avoir un doctorat OU avoir de la chance OU passer un cafep (ou capet je sais plus) en co/gestion avec une petite option informatique 


Contrairement  ce que certains croiraient, je suis persuad que les points les plus importants sont le 1 et le 3.
Le 1, parce que c'est en formant des utilisateurs intelligents et curieux et prvenus des prcautions  prendre quand on se sert du net qu'on arrivera  une meilleure utilisation de l'outil informatique.
Le 3, parce que je reste persuad qu'un vague prof' de math' (ou autre) ne sera jamais correctement qualifi pour enseigner l'informatique. Pourquoi  ? Tout simplement parce que "l'informatique ce n'est pas les maths". Quel rapport entre les maths et l'utilisation de Word ? Quel rapport entre les maths et internet ? etc..

----------


## FailMan

> Tout simplement parce que "l'informatique ce n'est pas les maths".


 ::aie::  c'est vrai que l'algbre de Boole, le "et", le "ou" c'est pas vraiment fondamental en informatique. Le *0* et le *1* c'est pas vraiment fondamental en informatique.

L'informatique n'est pas la passion de tout le monde, je pense qu'en France la situation est bien comme elle est, qu'est-ce qu'on va chercher  enseigner de la programmation, du rseau  des lycens qui en ont pour la majorit rien  faire (sauf filiales spcifiques type STG GSI par exemple) ?
Pour la prvention sur les dangers du net, etc. etc. ok, mais donner des cours de dv ou des cours de rseau  des lycens qu'ils soient L, ES, S, Pro (je sais pas si a existe toujours  ::?: ), ST2S etc. etc. je n'en vois pas trop l'intrt.

Si ils veulent faire de l'informatique, ils doivent en faire dj chez eux, donc s'y connatre un minimum. On tombe pas dans une filire informatique comme on peut faire une fac de droit ou une fac d'anglais.

----------


## mrjay42

> c'est vrai que l'algbre de Boole, le "et", le "ou" c'est pas vraiment fondamental en informatique. Le *0* et le *1* c'est pas vraiment fondamental en informatique.


Ce n'est intressant que si on apprends  programmer, ce qui comme je l'ai montr n'est qu'un des aspects de l'enseignement de l'informatique




> L'informatique n'est pas la passion de tout le monde, je pense qu'en France la situation est bien comme elle est, qu'est-ce qu'on va chercher  enseigner de la programmation, du rseau  des lycens qui en ont pour la majorit rien  faire (sauf filiales spcifiques type STG GSI par exemple) ?


Alors l non.
Combien de gens (jeune surtout) exposent leur vie prive sur le net ?
Combien de gens ne savent pas protger leur ordinateur ?
Combien de gens croient qu'ils savent utiliser leur ordinateur parce qu'ils savent "aller sur google/wikipedia etc" ?
Il est vraiment temps que l'enseignement de l'informatique soit mis en place.
Ne serait-ce que pour une meilleure conomie : si on forme des gens qui ont un minimum de bagage en informatique ils couteront moins cher  la socit en ne causant qu'un minimum de dgats en se servant de l'outil informatique.




> Pour la prvention sur les dangers du net, etc. etc. ok, mais donner des cours de dv ou des cours de rseau  des lycens qu'ils soient L, ES, S, Pro (je sais pas si a existe toujours ), ST2S etc. etc. je n'en vois pas trop l'intrt.


On est d'accord, la prog' n'est pas la priorit...Dj, il faut apprendre  se servir d'un ordinateur correctement a serait dj norme.





> Si ils veulent faire de l'informatique, ils doivent en faire dj chez eux, donc s'y connatre un minimum.


Alors l non...Le coup de : "il faut le faire chez soi" c'est du mme niveau que de toujours tout remettre sur le dos des parents.
En disant cela, on s'appuie (parfois sans s'en rendre compte) sur les ingalits sociales...
Dj, dire ce que tu dis implique : que tous les lves aient un ordinateur en tat de fonctionner, un accs au net (parce qu'aujourd'hui a reste indispensable), et un niveau suffisant pour se dbrouiller...Et par ailleurs, il faut aussi que les parents assurent le contrle ncessaire, or c'est loin d'tre vident
L'cole peut (doit ?) proposer un bagage minimal en informatique pour que tout le monde arrive  un niveau correct en informatique (je ne parle pas de programmation)





> On tombe pas dans une filire informatique comme on peut faire une fac de droit ou une fac d'anglais.


Dtrompe toi !
En master systme d'info (une formation ou j'ai bouff du UML/Java/PHP/.NET/SQL/XML pendant deux ans) : je me suis retrouv face  des gens qui n'y connaissait RIEN en informatique. Ce qui tait de l'ordre de la culture gnrale de tout informaticien eux ne le savaient pas.
Exemple : Une personne dans ma classe ne savait mme pas qu'on pouvait lancer deux copies de fichiers simultanment ! (c'est juste un exemple essayant de montrer, qu'il ne faut idaliser les filires informatique etc)

----------


## Lyche

Et si on encourageait les jeunes  faire les choses par eux mme, plutt que tout vouloir leur imposer via le Lyce?

Pour le ct facebook, je prfre qu'ils s'en rendent compte par eux mme, c'est leur problme, leur vie. Combien de personnes ont t mises en garde et ont rtorqu "mais non, je peux tout supprimer quand je veux".

----------


## FailMan

> Alors l non.
> Combien de gens (jeune surtout) exposent leur vie prive sur le net ?
> Combien de gens ne savent pas protger leur ordinateur ?
> Combien de gens croient qu'ils savent utiliser leur ordinateur parce qu'ils savent "aller sur google/wikipedia etc" ?
> Il est vraiment temps que l'enseignement de l'informatique soit mis en place.
> Ne serait-ce que pour une meilleure conomie : si on forme des gens qui ont un minimum de bagage en informatique ils couteront moins cher  la socit en ne causant qu'un minimum de dgats en se servant de l'outil informatique.


Oui je suis d'accord sur ce point :



> Pour la prvention sur les dangers du net, etc. etc. ok





> Alors l non...Le coup de : "il faut le faire chez soi" c'est du mme niveau que de toujours tout remettre sur le dos des parents.


Je disais a dans le sens "hypothse" et pas dans le sens obligation  :;): 
Quelqu'un qui veut faire de l'informatique dans ses tudes suprieures est gnralement quelqu'un qui en a dj fait chez lui ou qui bidouille un minimum.




> En master systme d'info (une formation ou j'ai bouff du UML/Java/PHP/.NET/SQL/XML pendant deux ans) : je me suis retrouv face  des gens qui n'y connaissait RIEN en informatique. Ce qui tait de l'ordre de la culture gnrale de tout informaticien eux ne le savaient pas.
> Exemple : Une personne dans ma classe ne savait mme pas qu'on pouvait lancer deux copies de fichiers simultanment ! (c'est juste un exemple essayant de montrer, qu'il ne faut idaliser les filires informatique etc)


Dans ce cas,  quoi sert la formation prcdant le master ? En quoi consistent les premires annes ? Est-ce que c'est normal d'accepter des branques pareilles dans des cursus dont ils ne connaissent pas les bases ?
C'est comme si j'tais en licence 3 d'histoire et je ne savais pas que la rvolution c'tait 1789...  ::aie:: 
Et quelle est leur proportion par rapport aux autres lves ? , faut pas faire d'une minorit une majorit.

A mon avis, la grande majorit de la population n'en a rien  cirer de l'informatique, elle s'en sert pour ce qu'elle veut, tant que a fonctionne tout va bien, et le jour o a va pas, eh bien on appelle une bote et hop 1 heure aprs tout refonctionne.
Apprendre l'informatique  tous c'est comme vouloir enseigner la mcanique automobile sous prtexte que "tout le monde" s'en sert sans trop savoir comment a marche, pour tout savoir rparer soi-mme, tout savoir comment a fonctionne pour bien identifier la panne...  ::aie::  y'a des garagistes pour a, tout comme y'a des informaticiens pour aider les nophytes et rparer les problmes...

----------


## zaventem

Pour ma part, je suis d'avis qu'un apprentissage des bases d'un traitement de texte, tableur,... ainsi que des notions d'algorithmique (au sens le plus large) seraient un rel investissement pour l'avenir et servirait  la majorit. 

Enseigner d'office des concepts propres  la programmation est pour moi totalement aberrant et contre-productif.

----------


## exodev

> laisser les enfants inventer leur propre langage de programmation. Ils choisiraient leurs mots cls et la syntaxe ayant le plus de sens pour eux, pour un usage spcifique par rapport  l'application qu'ils veulent dvelopper. Le professeur implmenterais leur langage au fur et  mesure.
> 
>  Que pensez-vous de cette mthode ? Ide rvolutionnaire ou fiasco ?


Cours d'algorithmie et Ada a serait beaucoup plus efficace  mon sens. Inventer une syntaxe logique c'est loin d'tre  porte d'un sixime qui dcouvre  peine la programmation...

----------


## souviron34

> Pour ma part, je suis d'avis qu'un apprentissage des bases d'un traitement de texte, tableur,... ainsi que des notions d'algorithmique (au sens le plus large) seraient un rel investissement pour l'avenir et servirait  la majorit. 
> 
> Enseigner d'office des concepts propres  la programmation est pour moi totalement aberrant et contre-productif.


 ::ccool:: 

Et mme l'algorithmique...


Enseigner (ce qui se faisait avant) la rflexion , le sens critique, et l'laboration structure et le raisonnement (ah !! les chres "thse/anti-thse/synthse") suffit trs largement..

Et ceci se fait en gnral via l'histoire, la philo, et les commentaires de texte..

Tant que l'on n'a pas a, apprendre  programmer fournit des horreurs telles qu'on en voit tous les jours sur ce forum: oui c'est un progamme.. Mais c'est tellement obscur et convolut qu'on s'y perd, et que du coup a bouffe et de l'espace et du temps et des ressources.. 

Dj, arriver  faire cracher correctement l'nonc du problme est compliqu !! Et pourtant, pour bon nombre, ils sont au minimum tudiants...


Je pense donc que la priorit n'est pas, et de trs trs trs loin, d'enseigner  programmer.. Ce n'est que le corollaire, et non le dpart...

----------


## capif

_Avant propos : Attention, je ne parle pas des problmes lis  la fragmentation de la connaissance dans les coles, ni de l'application de la proposition de ce billet (MAJ du 19.01.2010), dans une ducation nationale franaise qui manque de moyen, qui manque d'ambition politique pour que cela change, qui n'est plus une rfrence pour nos jeunes...._
Bon, partons du principe, que l'on dsire faire progresser nos enfants.

La mise  jour de ce billet (MAJ du 19.01.2010), propose de *faire crer un nouveau langage aux lves*... Cela parait une bonne piste dans l'apprentissage d'une syntaxe et la cration d'outils pour bien comprendre les notions de l'informatique (je ne parle pas de bureautique ou d'utilisation de l'ordinateur). 

MAIS... IL Y A QUELQUES ETAPES AVANT !

Si je fais l'analogie avec la littrature, avant de leur apprendre  crire des livres (*des programmes*), ou apprendre  inventer de nouvelles rgles syntaxiques de la grammaire (*un langage*), il faudrait d'abord qu'ils lisent des livres et les analysent (*Les bases d'un raisonnement logique* ) !
Je reconnais que ds l'age de 9-10 ans, ont peut enseigner un langage comme le pascal (ou plus simplement logo) et agir sur l'apprentissage de la programmation. Cela permet de dcouvrir la logique, bien maitriser la dduction, la notion de table, d'instruction squentielle, de structuration des donnes...etc. 
*Savoir dcomposer un problme, suivre des rgles d'criture, anticiper un rsultat, trouver une succession d'tape... Cela fait partie de l'apprentissage de base !*

Pourquoi attendre une Licence (environ age = 21 ans), pour commencer  dcouvrir ce mode de raisonnement !

Aprs propos : Je trouve que LOGO reste un bon moyen d'introduire le raisonnement logique chez les jeunes enfants ! En tout cas, beaucoup, plus intressant que de les rendre esclaves d'outils bureautiques Microsoft, qui n'existeront plus dans 12 ans - quand ils seront adultes !

----------


## FailMan

> Je reconnais que ds l'age de 9-10 ans, ont peut enseigner un langage comme le pascal


Oui bien sr. Tu sembles oublier qu' ct de a, les lves de 9-10 ans ont galement : du franais, des mathmatiques, des langues, de l'histoire, de la gographie, de l'ducation civique, du sport, de la biologie, de la "technologie" tout a dans un emploi du temps dj trop surcharg.  ::aie:: 
Ouvre un peu un emploi du temps d'un lve de sixime, et essaye de caler tes heures de dveloppement. N'oublies pas que de temps en temps il faut qu'ils dorment, mangent, se reposent, vivent.

Sans compter le peu d'intrt pour le dveloppement qu'on les enfants  cet ge l ...  ::cfou:: 




> En tout cas, beaucoup, plus intressant que de les rendre esclaves d'outils bureautiques Microsoft, qui n'existeront plus dans 12 ans - quand ils seront adultes !


 ::mouarf::  en utilisant Office 95, on devait se dire que 12 ans aprs, a serait plus utilis  ::mouarf::   ::aie::   ::haha::

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah c'est une ide  voir mais  mon avis a va tre chaud  faire faudrait toute une quipe sur le coup pas seulement un prof...

----------


## capif

> Oui bien sr. Tu sembles oublier qu' ct de a, les lves de 9-10 ans ont galement : du franais, des mathmatiques, des langues, de l'histoire, de la gographie, de l'ducation civique, du sport, de la biologie, de la "technologie" tout a dans un emploi du temps dj trop surcharg. 
> Ouvre un peu un emploi du temps d'un lve de sixime, et essaye de caler tes heures de dveloppement.


Je ne veux pas entrer dans la discussion sur la faisabilit. Je dis que si on part de l'hypothse que l'on dsire faire progresser nos enfants... l'informatique est un bon moyen de les *passionner*.




> Sans compter le peu d'intrt pour le dveloppement qu'on les enfants  cet ge l ...


J'ai animer des "cours" dans un centre de loisirs de programmation en Logo et Pascal, les enfants de 10 ans, ils adorent jouer  programmer. videmment, je les ai fait programmer du graphisme, et ils programmaient le dplacement de forme dans une fentre. Quand, ils "lanaient" leurs programmes, ils taient heureux ! 
*Un monde anim qu'ils avaient crs !*




> en utilisant Office 95, on devait se dire que 12 ans aprs, a serait plus utilis


Bon d'accord, depuis 15 ans l'informatique a peu progress - j'en suis le premier dsol.
Je parlais de faire progresser les enfants. Bon, d'accord, depuis 12 ans, super progrs de socit, tout le monde tape (par eux-mme - temps non consacrs  "leurs professions relles") leurs courriers avec pleins de fautes d'orthographes au lieu de faire travailler des secrtaires qualifies. 
Si pour vous faire du traitement de texte et de powerpoint, c'est faire de l'informatique, avec intelligence !  Et que l'objectif de l'enseignement c'est de leurs apprendre des outils. Alors l, oui, je vous rejoins, - *il ne faut surtout pas introduire cette informatique  l'cole !*
Dans 12 ans, j'espre que l'on ne tapera plus de texte.

----------


## gmotw

> Dans 12 ans, j'espre que l'on ne tapera plus de texte.


Ce sera le texte qui nous tapera pour se venger de toutes ces annes de fautes!


Et toute initiative qui pourrait intresser les jeunes  l'informatique et  la programmation est bonne  prendre. C'est toujours une tape pour leur permettre d'apprendre la logique.

----------


## FailMan

> J'ai animer des "cours" dans un centre de loisirs de programmation en Logo et Pascal, les enfants de 10 ans, ils adorent jouer  programmer. videmment, je les ai fait programmer du graphisme, et ils programmaient le dplacement de forme dans une fentre. Quand, ils "lanaient" leurs programmes, ils taient heureux ! 
> *Un monde anim qu'ils avaient crs !*


Je ne suis pas sr que ton centre de loisirs reprsente la totalit des lves de 9 - 10 ans.




> Si pour vous faire du traitement de texte et de powerpoint, c'est faire de l'informatique, avec intelligence !  Et que l'objectif de l'enseignement c'est de leurs apprendre des outils. Alors l, oui, je vous rejoins, - *il ne faut surtout pas introduire cette informatique  l'cole !*


Quoi qu'on en dise, l'informatique c'est galement de la bureautique, c'est justement a qu'il faudrait apprendre, quand tu vois que certains en terminale ne savent pas rdiger une lettre de motivation sur *Word* (oui on dit bien du *Nutella* donc je dis *Word*) pour leur orientation ou pour un job d't, a craint un peu.
On ferait mieux de leur apprendre quelque chose qui leur servira (bureautique et utilisation raisonne d'internet) plutt que de leur enseigner des concepts qui leur serviront pas ou peu hormis  ceux qui feront de l'informatique par la suite.

----------


## Hephaistos007

L'ide propose par ce professeur est trs bonne en ce sens que c'est exactement la nouvelle tendance dans les milieux industriels et acadmiques, connue sous le nom de DSL (Domain Specific Langage). En gros, chacun doit pouvoir crer son propre langage de programmation (ou autre).

Ce que l'article ne dit pas, c'est comment ce gentil professeur de franais va crer des DSLs pour chacun de ses lves, alors que des ingnieurs en informatique savent  peine comment s'y prendre.

----------


## capif

> Je ne suis pas sr que ton centre de loisirs reprsente la totalit des lves de 9 - 10 ans.


Ce n'est qu'un tmoignage, j'ai bien conscience que beaucoup d'enfant passent plus de temps  ZAPPER (consommer) leurs tls, leurs instituteurs et leurs parents, plutt que de CONSTRUIRE et d'inventer quelquechose.





> On ferait mieux de leur apprendre quelque chose qui leur servira (bureautique et utilisation raisonne d'internet) plutt que de leur enseigner des concepts qui leur serviront pas ou peu hormis  ceux qui feront de l'informatique par la suite.


Pas d'accord, mais cela n'engage que moi. 

Je ne pense pas que le rle de l'cole (surtout primaire et secondaire) soit d'enseigner des outils pour que nos jeunes deviennent que des consommateurs (associ  la concept de connaissance *utile* !).
Mon ide, c'est plutt le rle de l'cole de dclencher chez ces jeunes des passions, des envies, se forger une opinion construite, mais je reconnais que ce n'est pas du tout le cas dans l'cole actuelle.
Le dveloppement de logiciel, c'est comme l'criture, cela permet d'avancer, de dcrypter la vie de tout les jours et surtout celle qu'ils vont vivre dans 10 ans.

----------


## FailMan

> Je ne pense pas que le rle de l'cole (surtout primaire et secondaire) soit d'enseigner des outils pour que nos jeunes deviennent que des consommateurs (associ  la concept de connaissance *utile* !).


Je ne vois pas pourquoi lorsque tu as appris  travailler sur du Word ou du Excel, tu ne pourrais pas travailler sur du OpenOffice Writer ou du OpenOffice Calc. Quand on sait conduire une Peugeot, on sait conduire le modle quivalent chez Citron ou chez VW, si c'est du problme qu'on va leur apprendre sur du MS qui te gne.




> Mon ide, c'est plutt le rle de l'cole de dclencher chez ces jeunes des passions, des envies, se forger une opinion construite, mais je reconnais que ce n'est pas du tout le cas dans l'cole actuelle.


Oui, c'est pas le cas mme si c'est le but qu'elle devrait avoir. C'est devenu utopique.




> Le dveloppement de logiciel, c'est comme l'criture, cela permet d'avancer, de dcrypter la vie de tout les jours et surtout celle qu'ils vont vivre dans 10 ans.


Personnellement je n'irai pas jusque l, mais je vois trs bien ce que tu veux dire  ::ccool::

----------


## zaventem

> Et mme l'algorithmique...


Pour prciser ma pense, il s'agit pour moi de l'algorithmique au sens strict du terme, a savoir un dcoupage d'un problme en un nombre fini d'tapes clairement identifies qui excute dans l'ordre mnent  la rsolution du problme; rien de plus que ce que nous faisons inconsciemment tous les jours.

----------


## david06600

Je ne trouve pas a trs utile d'apprendre  programmer, je ne vois pas pourquoi tout le monde devrait savoir programmer.  Dans ce cas la pourquoi ne pas aussi apprendre l'lectronique, l'lectrotechnique, l'automatisme, la robotique ou des cours sur l'nergie en gnrale, je trouve a limite plus utile.

----------


## Lyche

> Je ne trouve pas a trs utile d'apprendre  programmer, je ne vois pas pourquoi tout le monde devrait savoir programmer.  Dans ce cas la pourquoi ne pas aussi apprendre l'lectronique, l'lectrotechnique, l'automatisme, la robotique ou des cours sur l'nergie en gnrale, je trouve a limite plus utile.


Exacte, d'ailleurs le C++  t invent dans cette optique. Compliquer les langages de dev pour empcher n'importe quel clampin de dvelopper et de faire sauter les salaires mini des dveloppeurs  :;):

----------


## gmotw

> Je ne trouve pas a trs utile d'apprendre  programmer, je ne vois pas pourquoi tout le monde devrait savoir programmer.  Dans ce cas la pourquoi ne pas aussi apprendre l'lectronique, l'lectrotechnique, l'automatisme, la robotique ou des cours sur l'nergie en gnrale, je trouve a limite plus utile.


Ben tant donn que j'ai fait de l'lectronique, de l'automatisme et un peu de robotique en classe de techno au collge ds la sixime, j'ai bien envie de te rpondre que c'est dj fait.  ::aie:: 
Pour moi, apprendre la programmation (et surtout l'algorithmique), c'est permettre l'lve de penser autrement et d'tre plus logique , et a ne fait de mal  personne. 

Mais de l'autre ct, je me dis que si les utilisateurs sont mieux forms aux nouvelles technologies, a risque de nous faire beaucoup moins de boulot...  ::mouarf::

----------


## david06600

> Pour moi, apprendre la programmation (et surtout l'algorithmique), c'est permettre l'lve de penser autrement et d'tre plus logique , et a ne fait de mal  personne.


Oui mais pour apprendre la logique on a pas besoin d'apprendre  programmer, au temps de Descartes il n'y avait pas de langages de programmation, mais juste des sciences (maths, physique, philosophie) et pourtant...
Et puis il y a des filires pour se spcialiser STG, STI et pour apprendre un langage ou  programmer d'aprs ce que j'ai lu plus haut.  Apprendre la logique avec un langage de programmation c'est apprendre par la pratique, je ne trouve que ce soit une bonne mthode d'apprentissage.
Aprs je ne dit pas que c'est inintressant d'illustrer certaines notions avec un programme en cours pratique, mais pas un cours dans le but d'apprendre  programmer.

----------


## macos

Le monde d'aujourd'hui n'est pas aussi dpendant de l'outil informatique hier:
simplement, l'outil informatique s'est considrablement dvelopper dans TOUT les secteurs ou poste.

il faut distinguer allors:
1-"technologie base de l'informatique" pour le lyce:
world, excel, mais aussi algorihmie (exemple ADA ou C), et prsentation d'un langage simple pour qu'ils comprennent l'informatique entre le code. 
Aprs une base sur le PC, le rseau et la page web ou la mise en place SIMPLIFIER de page web et la sensibilisation  la scurit du net et des donnes personnels. C e serait dj pas mal. (Rappel 2 h a dfile)   

2-IMPRATIF, il sera temps que nos BAC  BAC+2 apprennent vraiment les bases. En enseignement suprieur et technologie, entre l'algorithme, quelques langages, scripts Pyrhon, PHP, bash, C/C++,  
suivant les domaines conomie ou autre il faut adapter  un enseignement:
Les exemples ne manqueront pas, sans pour autant apprendre la programmation. La aussi il y a matire

3-Ensuite BAC+3  BAC+5 technologie TOUTES LES MATIRES SCIENTIFIQUES devraient avoir une deuxime comptences informatique.
Moi j'ai un cursus lectronique, et dj  mon poque, (nous la promotion) et parfois certains lments m'ont conduit  dire le manque d'informatique patent. Mais prcisons, le VHDL, le JAVA(et oui il tait enseigner aux informaticiens...mais pas aux lectroniciens chercher l'erreur ), matlab, simulink, ERP, base de donne, OS temps rel, et enfin une dernire anne sur des sujets pointu. 

il est vrai qu'aujourd'hui un ingnieur informatique industriel doit tout savoir faire...( il a mal au crane avant d'avoir commencer). Je passe sous silence tout une technologie qui rvolution tout PSOC(systemC,C++, VHDL,..).

Demain l'electronicien est AUSSI l'informaticien. 

Je vois bien mon responsable me dire demain:
"Tiens le systme veut  pour demain, la fonction hardware la voici, j ai personne en soft, tu me fais en (X4) vitesse le drivers qui va avec, l'applicatif, et la modification en temps rels, tu me soude le connecteur en plus, et avant demain matin, je veux les Tests unitaire, tests fonctionnels, ainsi que la document mise  jours (automatiquement mais la faut arrter de rver....), parce que cela ne cout pas plus cher.

HA j'allais oublier, l'algo n'tant pas valider , chez toi tu rentre, tu me valide l'tude et demain je rcupre tout....


 ::ccool::  ::ccool::  mais la j en suis moins sur.
Je parle meme pas du partage de tache et lorsque l'on sera devant 1 milliard de lignes de code ... on passera autant de temps a crire la demande de modification que de corriger le p.... de bug que la sous traitance (Pas cher) te renverra.

----------


## clb56

> Enfin,  Une ultime reconnaissance : l'informatique enfin considre comme une science. . Une chaire d'informatique a  en effet t inaugure il y a quelques semaines au prestigieux Collge de France pour le plus grand plaisir de Michel Cosnard, le prsident de l'Inria ; dont les cours (gratuits) sont assurs par Grard Berry.


A propos de la chaire dinformatique et sciences numriques au Collge de France:
Vidos des cours, sminaires + documents de support

----------


## metalange

> Etes-vous personnellement satisfaite de la manire dont l'informatique est actuelle enseigne dans le second cycle et dans les Universits ?


je dispose d'un bac Gnie lectronique,  BTS IRIS et je suis actulement une licence pro a orleans option intranet extranet. la qualit de la licence reste pour moi indniable, beaucoup de matire et un enseignement de qualit.
Pour le BTS.... on repasseras on nous a dit:
"le rseau coaxiale est encore trs prsent en entreprise ne ngliger pas son importance". C'est juste pour illustrer la fomation.
Et le bac lectronique tait le seul bac avec un tant soit peu de prog mme si c'tait trs basique. 




> Pensez-vous que les formations actuellement dispenses sont suffisantes pour permettre  un jeune informaticien d'tre comptent, et de s'insrer sur le monde du travail ?


C'est trs simple d'aprs l'ducation national un BTS IRIS mettra 5 ans avant d'tre rentable  une entreprise.... 




> Quel serait, pour vous, le programme scolaire idal au niveau des nouvelles technologies du numrique ?


Je suis malheureusement trop jeune et pas assez comptant pour prtendre  un programme sur les nouvelles technologies du numrique

----------


## FailMan

> mais aussi algorihmie (exemple ADA ou C), et prsentation d'un langage simple pour qu'ils comprennent l'informatique entre le code. 
> Aprs une base sur le PC, le rseau et la page web ou la mise en place SIMPLIFIER de page web


Mais quel est l'intrt pour ceux qui ne veulent pas faire de l'informatique ??
C'est comme si tu enseignais de la physique en terminale littraire, du franais et de la littrature en terminale scientifique, de la gestion de systme d'information en terminale ES.
Y'a des sections pour ceux qui veulent faire de l'informatique au lyce, c'est comme a, pas besoin d'aller rajouter des heures  ceux qui ne veulent pas en faire. Sauf exceptions, ceux qui veulent faire de l'info ne se placent pas dans des sections ES ou L ou professionnelles (gnralement STG, STI et S).
Chacun  sa place, y'a des formations pour ceux qui veulent faire de l'info comme y'a des formations pour ceux qui veulent bidouiller de l'automobile, comme y'a des formations pour ceux qui veulent bosser dans le monde banquier etc. etc. alors qu'on arrte de vouloir tout enseigner  tout le monde sous prtexte que c'est notre passion. Je serais curieux de savoir combien d'lves en ont rien  cirer de savoir coder un bout de C ou un bout de PHP en terminale  ::aie::  et essaye un peu de placer tes heures de dv sur un emploi du temps. cherche bien.

Cependant je suis okay avec toi sur la prvention concernant internet, les donnes prives, les droits, les devoirs etc. etc. a c'est utile et relve de la connaissance de la loi.

----------


## OWickerman

> Mais quel est l'intrt pour ceux qui ne veulent pas faire de l'informatique ??
> C'est comme si tu enseignais de la physique en terminale littraire, du franais et de la littrature en terminale scientifique, de la gestion de systme d'information en terminale ES.


Et bien quoi ? Tu penses que l'esprit humain ne doit se concentrer que sur ce pour quoi il a une inclination ? Je te rponds non, un enseignement vritable est exhaustif et le vritable matre insiste plus sur ce que l'lve a le plus de rpugnance  aborder.

----------


## FailMan

> Et bien quoi ? Tu penses que l'esprit humain ne doit se concentrer que sur ce pour quoi il a une inclination ? Je te rponds non, un enseignement vritable est exhaustif et le vritable matre insiste plus sur ce que l'lve a le plus de rpugnance  aborder.


Ah ouais ok. Dans ce cas, apprenons aux collgiens, l'astronomie, l'astrologie, la botanique, le chant,  parler anglais, allemand, italien, chinois, russe, togolais, la mtorologie, etc. etc., apprenons-leur tout alors, autant leur faire avaler une encyclopdie  ::aie:: 

Autant remettre en question l'intrt des sections alors. Heureusement que c'est pas des types qui pensent comme toi  la tte de l'ducation nationale (je sais pas si ils sont mieux mais bon). Parce que je veux apprendre ce qui m'intresse, et je ne suis pas le seul vu le nombre de gens engags dans un BTS. Je veux tre form sur ce qui m'intresse, vu que je veux bosser dans l'informatique. Je ne vois pas l'intrt d'tre form sur le fonctionnement d'une ampoule et d'un volt-mtre, vu que je ne fais pas une formation d'lectricien.
Formons les tudiants sur ce qu'ils veulent travailler. Ceux qui ne savent pas sur quoi tre forms, font des filires *gnrales* qui leur inculque des connaissances *gnrales* et non *techniques*, ceux qui savent ce qu'ils veulent faire vont dans des sections les formant sur ce  quoi ils seront confronts toute leur vie, et a ira trs bien comme a.

----------


## GruntZ

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi lorsque tu as appris  travailler sur du Word ou du Excel, tu ne pourrais pas travailler sur du OpenOffice Writer ou du OpenOffice Calc. Quand on sait conduire une Peugeot, on sait conduire le modle quivalent chez Citron ou chez VW ...


La crainte de la nouveaut  existe dans tous les domaines. Une grande partie des jeunes conducteurs recherchent comme premire voiture le mme modle que celui sur lequel ils ont appris  conduire. Ils rechignent  prendre une voiture dont la grille de vitesse est diffrente; et c'est normal, tant qu'ils n'ont pas une maitrise suffisante de la consuite, ils vivent a comme une perturbation "de trop" dont ils prfrent se passer.

Et quand les automatismes sont acquits, c'est la rsistance au changement qui entre en jeu pour peser de tout son poids du cot de la balance qui reprsente le confort de l'habitude. La crainte du retour  la situation du "dbutant perdu en terre inconnue" est un frein norme et bride trs souvent l'envie de dcouvrir autre chose.




> ... si c'est du problme qu'on va leur apprendre sur du MS qui te gne.


Compte tenu de ce que je dis au dessus, clairement, oui. Surtout dans le cadre d'un '_apprentissage gnral_', sans vises professionnelles.

Prendre le risque d'induire des automatismes lis  des produits qu'ils n'iront jamais acheter lgalement  titre personnel, ce n'est ni plus ni moins que de l'incitation au piratage, parfois facilit par les entreprises elles-mmes car a renforce la dpendance, et que "_Tt o tard, on trouvera le moyen de les faire payer_" (dixit S. Ballmer  propos du piratage en Chine).

Que la formation professionnelle enseigne l'usage d'un outil particulier parce qu'il est utilis dans l'entreprise, soit. Comme un pilote doit passer une qualification pour le nouvel avion sur lequel il va voler; apprendre  utiliser correctement ... Google Apps parce qu'on est dans une entreprise Web 2.0, c'est normal. Mais tant qu'il n'est pas _ncessaire_ de faire un choix, il est important de rester libre; et l'enseignement public gnral (l'Education Nationale pour ne pas la citer) devrait y faire plus attention.

Il est plus confortable d'tre accro  une libert gratuite qu' une dpendance payante.

----------


## Nebulix

> ... c'est un scandale qu'un tudiant en post-bac ne soit pas capable de mettre correctement en page un document. 
> 
> Je suis pour un enseignement de la bureautique plus pouss ds le lyce...
> 
> Aprs, je pense que des connaissances plus techniques ne sont pas forcment ncessaire


Il y a une trentaine d'annes, au dbut de l'informatique grand-public, Seymourt Papert avait crit un livre " Jaillissement de l'esprit" o il expliquait tout l'intrt de l'apprentissage de la *programmation* pour la structuration de la *rflexion* chez les enfants (langage logo). Cet aspect a t rapidement enterr, la pense intelligente tant un tabou, au profit d'une vague "clicologie". Maintenant quand on parle informatique, mme ici, on traduit mise en pages et bureautique ....

----------


## FailMan

> Prendre le risque d'induire des automatismes lis  des produits qu'ils n'iront jamais acheter lgalement  titre personnel, ce n'est ni plus ni moins que de l'incitation au piratage.


 ::ccool::  Je suis entirement d'accord l-dessus.

Aprs je suis d'accord aussi sur le fait qu'il faudrait mieux utiliser du libre, mais dans le cadre de la formation, il est plus intressant d'apprendre sur du MS Office, vu qu' moins de travailler dans l'administration, on sera sur du MS Office. Une grande majorit d'entreprise fonctionnent avec Microsoft Office et non sur une autre suite bureautique. Il est donc prfrable de leur apprendre ce sur quoi ils vont bosser.
Mme si du libre serait mieux pour les finances de l'Etat au niveau de l'ducation nationale  :;): 




> Maintenant quand on parle informatique, mme ici, on traduit mise en pages et bureautique ....


*Tout simplement parce que la majorit des gens* n'utilisent pas leur PC pour dvelopper ou faire des tches informatiques "pures".

----------


## Nebulix

> *Tout simplement parce que la majorit des gens* n'utilisent pas leur PC pour dvelopper ou faire des tches informatiques "pures".


la majorit des gens n'utilise pas les quations du second degr,ni Le Cid de Corneille ni l'histoire de la rvolution franaise, ni...
Pourquoi donc s'acharne-t-on  enseigner tout cel ???

----------


## Lyche

> la majorit des gens n'utilise pas les quations du second degr,ni Le Cid de Corneille ni l'histoire de la rvolution franaise, ni...
> Pourquoi donc s'acharne-t-on  enseigner tout cel ???


Simplement parce qu'apprendre tout a donne des bases de rflexion. C'est pas pour les beaux yeux de Victor Hugo qu'on le fait lire, c'est parce que dans ses textes il y a de quoi "rveiller l'esprit critique" d'une personne. Parce qu'il faut connaitre un minimum de choses pour pouvoir affirmer des propos. Parce qu'il faut savoir les bases des mathmatique si on veux pas se faire arnaquer tous les jours.

----------


## gmotw

Il y a une chose qui m'tonne quand on parle des diffrents cursus/formations, c'est qu'on oublie qu'une bonne partie des gens ne savent absolument pas ce qu'ils veulent faire aprs le bac.
D'o les centaines de personnes qui se retrouvent  la fac dans des formations toujours gnralistes. (dans mon universit, ils taient prs de 800(!) en premire anne de bio et 90% y taient pour "faire des tudes")

Donc c'est trs bien ceux qui savent tt ce qu'ils veulent faire, mais a n'est pas le cas de tout le monde et cela pour une seule raison: *parce qu'ils ignorent qu'il y a un autre domaine qui pourrait les intresser*. 
Il y a une diffrence entre proposer  quelques lus une option sur l'informatique-variable selon les lyces et pas forcment existant- et faire quelques heures sur la programmation aux lves (pourquoi pas uniquement scientifique, mme si c'est dommage) afin de leur faire dcouvrir un autre domaine. Franchement, a ne me drangerait absolument pas d'aller faire un cours gratuitement dans mon ancien lyce pour peut-tre faire naitre des passions.

----------


## FailMan

> Simplement parce qu'apprendre tout a donne des bases de rflexion. C'est pas pour les beaux yeux de Victor Hugo qu'on le fait lire, c'est parce que dans ses textes il y a de quoi "rveiller l'esprit critique" d'une personne. Parce qu'il faut connaitre un minimum de choses pour pouvoir affirmer des propos. Parce qu'il faut savoir les bases des mathmatique si on veux pas se faire arnaquer tous les jours.


 ::ccool::  Et que savoir calculer un pourcentage ou comprendre le second degr ou une mtaphore c'est autrement plus utile dans la vie courante que de coder en C  ::aie:: 

Si les tudiants allaient plus aux forums de l'orientation ou des mtiers, peut-tre que les passions se rveilleraient aussi un peu plus vite  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> Et que savoir calculer un pourcentage ou comprendre le second degr ou une mtaphore c'est autrement plus utile dans la vie courante que de coder en C


a dpend pour qui  ::aie:: . Moi je prfre savoir coder en C plutt que calculer le % d'augmentation de mes impts cette anne  ::aie::  (a fait moins peur de pas savoir  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## FranB

L' informatique dans les programmes de l'ducation nationale c'est plus qu'une ralit c'est dsormais une obligation de formation en enseignement professionnel!! Vous savez les L.P. !
En effet un survol du programme de bac pro de maths sciences (http://media.education.gouv.fr/file/...ques_44253.pdf) vous montrera que les TICE (ordinateur calculatrice) sont obligatoires dans chaque partie du programme et que de fait ils seront valus au travers de ces outils.
La programmation de la calculatrice, l'utilisation des outils linux, et mme la programmation sous R (statistique) ont t tent avec succs sur mes lves qui ont trouv trs valorisant cette approche des concepts mathmatiques et ils ont parfaitement adhr.
Alors la programmation  tous les niveaux de formation c'est plus que possible  la condition essentielle qu'elle ne constitue pas un obstacle mais au contraire une approche diffrente des concepts.
Je n'value jamais sur la maitrise de l'outil mais sur les choix logiques permettant la ralisation des problmes.

Quant  la question plus que redondante de posts prcdents "A quoi a sert??" et qui constitue la base de la conception de ces nouveaux programmes, elle est la question fondamentale  laquelle on rpond chaque jour! J'espre que ceux qui la posent feront 24h/24 et 365j/an le metier exact pour lequel ils ont t form jusqu'au terme de leur existence. Parce que dans mon humble existence j'interagis avec l'extrieur et des populations de tous types aux histoires diffrentes aux cultures diffrentes et aux langues diffrentes. Je ne suis pas 24h/24  faire des maths, il m'arrive souvent de pratiquer des activits ncessitant d'autres comptences d'avoir des passions sur des sujets varis... bref d'tre acteur dans une socit multiple et la diversit de mes acquis scolaires et une richesse de tous les jours.

Enfin, hlas la dgradation constante et orchestre de nos conditions de travail dans l'ducation nationale avec des classes  30 dans le seul but est conomique et non didactique est le problme majeur que rencontreront vos enfants plus que la rflexion sur la nature des enseignements qui elle volue chaque jour.

----------


## FailMan

> Bac pro de maths sciences 
> La programmation de la calculatrice, l'utilisation des outils linux, et mme la programmation sous R (statistique) ont t tent avec succs sur mes lves qui ont trouv trs valorisant cette approche des concepts mathmatiques et ils ont parfaitement adhr.


C'est normal, la formation est axe sur les maths et les sciences, il est logique que l'informatique viennent s'y greffer un petit peu  :;): 




> Quant  la question plus que redondante de posts prcdents "A quoi a sert??"


Dans des formations ES, L, ST2S, l'informatique n'est pas vraiment  sa grande place. Elle y serait plus dans des sections comme STI, STG et S.
Donc *oui* pour une formation  l'informatique _bureautique et internet_ pour *tous*, et un peu plus pousse (type dveloppement et algorithmique) *en option* dans les sections prdisposes  cet enseignement. On ne peux pas faire de l'informatique "pure" si on ne comprend pas le principe de l'algbre de Boole par exemple, il faut un minimum d'enseignement.

----------


## Lyche

> Dans des formations ES, L, ST2S, l'informatique n'est pas vraiment  sa grande place. Elle y serait plus dans des sections comme STI, STG et S.


Elles le sont dj  :;):  j'ai fais une STG il y a quelques annes dj, et dans tous les cours type math, comptabilit et communication on tait sur poste. C'tait y'a 7 ou 8ans dj et je trouvais a gnial  ::): . Par contre tout le monde ne pensais pas comme moi dans la classe  ::roll::

----------


## lepinekong

La Programmation c'est de la pratique. Plus on commence tt mieux c'est.

Ce que l'cole "forme" dans la majorit des cas c'est du superficiel, former une masse de gens moyens ne va plus servir  grand chose qu' faire des futurs chmeurs dans le monde de demain qui sera trs concurrentiel dans ce domaine:

Amazon.com: My Job Went to India: 52 Ways to Save Your Job (Pragmatic Programmers) (9780976694014): Chad Fowler: Books

----------


## OWickerman

> Ah ouais ok. Dans ce cas, apprenons aux collgiens, l'astronomie, l'astrologie, la botanique, le chant,  parler anglais, allemand, italien, chinois, russe, togolais, la mtorologie, etc. etc., apprenons-leur tout alors, autant leur faire avaler une encyclopdie 
> 
> Autant remettre en question l'intrt des sections alors. Heureusement que c'est pas des types qui pensent comme toi  la tte de l'ducation nationale (je sais pas si ils sont mieux mais bon). Parce que je veux apprendre ce qui m'intresse, et je ne suis pas le seul vu le nombre de gens engags dans un BTS. Je veux tre form sur ce qui m'intresse, vu que je veux bosser dans l'informatique. Je ne vois pas l'intrt d'tre form sur le fonctionnement d'une ampoule et d'un volt-mtre, vu que je ne fais pas une formation d'lectricien.
> Formons les tudiants sur ce qu'ils veulent travailler. Ceux qui ne savent pas sur quoi tre forms, font des filires *gnrales* qui leur inculque des connaissances *gnrales* et non *techniques*, ceux qui savent ce qu'ils veulent faire vont dans des sections les formant sur ce  quoi ils seront confronts toute leur vie, et a ira trs bien comme a.


"Il ne faut pas orienter l'instruction d'aprs les signes d'une vocation. D'abord parce que les prfrences peuvent tromper. Et aussi parce qu'il est toujours bon de s'instruire de ce que l'on aime pas savoir.[...]ou alors il ne faut mme pas parler d'instruction, parlons d'apprentissage."
ALAIN

----------


## FailMan

> "Il ne faut pas orienter l'instruction d'aprs les signes d'une vocation."


 [...]

 ::nono::  Cette citation est dconnecte de la ralit.

Ma vocation c'est faire de l'informatique. C'est vrai qu'en suivant l'instruction offerte par une fac de mdecine, j'tais sr d'y arriver  ::aie:: 
Je ne suis pas sr que tous ceux qui ont un emploi aujourd'hui n'ont pas suivi leur vocation...




> Elles le sont dj  j'ai fais une STG il y a quelques annes dj, et dans tous les cours type math, comptabilit et communication on tait sur poste. C'tait y'a 7 ou 8ans dj et je trouvais a gnial . Par contre tout le monde ne pensais pas comme moi dans la classe


J'ai fait une premire ES que j'ai redouble en premire S pour avoir accs plus facilement au monde de l'informatique. Le niveau en mathmatiques tant trop lev par rapport au travail que je fournissais, j'ai fini en terminale littraire et n'ai pas touch un PC de l'anne  ::(:  et c'est l que j'ai compris tout l'intrt de bien faire sa seconde pour bien choisir *son enseignement* par rapport  *sa vocation*.
Pour reprendre la citation, oui j'ai quand mme russi  intgrer une formation informatique avec mon bac L, mais a m'handicape srieusement pour la suite du fait de mon niveau en sciences plus bas que les autres (licence notamment). Donc ne pas axer sa formation par rapport  sa vocation, c'est compltement n'importe quoi.
On ne fait pas une formation de coiffeur pour tre lectricien.




> Celui qui pose le boulon ne le serre pas, et celui qui serre le boulon ne le pose pas.


Henry Ford.

Chacun  sa place, chacun sa formation.

----------


## david06600

> Quant  la question plus que redondante de posts prcdents "A quoi a sert??" et qui constitue la base de la conception de ces nouveaux programmes, elle est la question fondamentale  laquelle on rpond chaque jour! J'espre que ceux qui la posent feront 24h/24 et 365j/an le metier exact pour lequel ils ont t form jusqu'au terme de leur existence. Parce que dans mon humble existence j'interagis avec l'extrieur et des populations de tous types aux histoires diffrentes aux cultures diffrentes et aux langues diffrentes. Je ne suis pas 24h/24  faire des maths, il m'arrive souvent de pratiquer des activits ncessitant d'autres comptences d'avoir des passions sur des sujets varis... bref d'tre acteur dans une socit multiple et la diversit de mes acquis scolaires et une richesse de tous les jours.


Il n'est pas possible de tout apprendre aux lves, dans ce cas la pourquoi ne pas supprimer toutes les sections et ne faire qu'une seule section (une trs grosse section) avec informatique, philosophie, lectronique, langues trangres, histoire, go, arts plastique, musique et tout ce qui peut tre apprit.
Alors qu'avec de bonnes bases solides il est possible de continuer  se former en tant adulte si on veut changer de voie.
Aussi pour la logique cela ne se rsume pas  une utilisation en informatique.  Apprendre la logique  partir d'un langage de programmation est un peu rducteur je trouve.

----------


## FailMan

> Apprendre la logique  partir d'un langage de programmation est un peu rducteur je trouve.


 ::ccool::  Il y a 100 ans, on tait tout aussi logique que maintenant, et la programmation n'existait pas  :;):

----------


## OWickerman

> [...]
> 
>  Cette citation est dconnecte de la ralit.
> 
> Ma vocation c'est faire de l'informatique. C'est vrai qu'en suivant l'instruction offerte par une fac de mdecine, j'tais sr d'y arriver 
> Je ne suis pas sr que tous ceux qui ont un emploi aujourd'hui n'ont pas suivi leur vocation...
> 
> [..]
> 
> ...


Oulah, que tu es premptoire. je me demande ce qui te permet de l'tre tant... 
Surtout que tu conclus en abondant dans mon sens, c'est  dire en opposant formation et instruction. Tu as suivi une formation, mais les moyens de la suivre te sont venus de ton instruction. tout n'est qu'une histoire de chronologie. Instruire n'est pas apprendre un mtier, c'est dvelopper (et je continue  citer Alain) la potentialit  l'universel de l'apprenant. C'est pour cela qu'avant d'aborder un cursus spcifique, on doit tre pass par un cursus gnral. Certes, il y a un problme franco-franais dans les cursus d'tudes suprieures, la sur-spcialiation, mais si tu vas en allemagne, tu verras que les tudiants suivent presque tous des doubles cursus, par exemples mathmatiques et philosophies, physique et lettres classiques etc.
Sans cette pluralit, on forme des singes savants, pas des Goethe, des Archimedes ou des Wilberforce.

----------


## souviron34

> a dpend pour qui . Moi je prfre savoir coder en C plutt que calculer le % d'augmentation de mes impts cette anne  (a fait moins peur de pas savoir )


Ah oui ?

Et savoir si tu te fais entuber par le commerant du coin, la banque et les intrts, etc etc ??

La crise immobilire et le nombre de gens en surendettement est l pour nous montrer que savoir calculer (de tte, ET en dtail) est trs nettement plus important que savoir programmer....






> La programmation de la calculatrice, l'utilisation des outils linux, et mme la programmation sous R (statistique) ont t tent avec succs sur mes lves qui ont trouv trs valorisant cette approche des concepts mathmatiques et ils ont parfaitement adhr.


Ah oui ??

Alors va faire un tour sur le forum Algorithmes ou le forum MatLab, et tu t'apercevras que ces "porgrammeurs" savent utiliser un outil , peut-tre, mais ne savent ni ce qu'il fait prcisment (_les fonctions sont "appelables", pourquoi s'en faire ?_), ni les mahs de base pour savoir comment s'en servir ou ce que signifient leurs rsultats...







> Quant  la question plus que redondante de posts prcdents "A quoi a sert??" et qui constitue la base de la conception de ces nouveaux programmes, elle est la question fondamentale  laquelle on rpond chaque jour! J'espre que ceux qui la posent feront 24h/24 et 365j/an le metier exact pour lequel ils ont t form jusqu'au terme de leur existence. Parce que dans mon humble existence j'interagis avec l'extrieur et des populations de tous types aux histoires diffrentes aux cultures diffrentes et aux langues diffrentes. Je ne suis pas 24h/24  faire des maths, il m'arrive souvent de pratiquer des activits ncessitant d'autres comptences d'avoir des passions sur des sujets varis... bref d'tre acteur dans une socit multiple et la diversit de mes acquis scolaires et une richesse de tous les jours.


Ah oui !! Elle est belle la "diversit"...

Franchement,  voir le niveau d'laboration et de structuration de pense des jeunes intervenants (ou mme moins jeunes) sur ce site, on se dit que l'enseignement "traditionnel" tait trs nettement plus efficace pour lever la rflexion, la logique, et l'esprit critique...







> Enfin, hlas la dgradation constante et orchestre de nos conditions de travail dans l'ducation nationale avec des classes  30 dans le seul but est conomique et non didactique est le problme majeur que rencontreront vos enfants plus que la rflexion sur la nature des enseignements qui elle volue chaque jour.


Ben voyons !! Argument facile et rcurrent..

Cependant, il est trange que dans des pays ayant moins d'enftans par classe (Canada, Sude, Norvge), seuls ceux continuant  enseigner la base "traditionnelle" s'en sortent, les autres tant peut-tre curieux mais ignares...






> Apprendre la logique  partir d'un langage de programmation est un peu rducteur je trouve.


 ::ccool:: 

+1000

----------


## FailMan

> Surtout que tu conclus en abondant dans mon sens, c'est  dire en opposant formation et instruction. Tu as suivi une formation, mais les moyens de la suivre te sont venus de ton instruction.


Je ne vois pas trop o j'oppose les deux  ::?: 
L'instruction est ce qui fait partie de la formation. Une formation c'est de l'instruction thorique et/ou pratique. Je suis actuellement une formation  instruction thorique/pratique alors qu'avant j'avais suivi une formation  instruction purement thorique.




> Sans cette pluralit, on forme des singes savants, pas des Goethe, des Archimedes ou des Wilberforce.


Si tout le monde tait comme Goethe, Goethe ne serait pas ce qu'il a t. Il serait juste quelqu'un noy dans la masse.
C'est comme les personnes qui ont t les premires  avoir une automobile, au dbut c'tait au-dessus des autres. Maintenant, c'est noy dans la masse.

----------


## souviron34

> . 
> Surtout que tu conclus en abondant dans mon sens, c'est  dire en opposant formation et instruction. Tu as suivi une formation, mais les moyens de la suivre te sont venus de ton instruction. tout n'est qu'une histoire de chronologie. Instruire n'est pas apprendre un mtier, c'est dvelopper (et je continue  citer Alain) la potentialit  l'universel de l'apprenant. C'est pour cela qu'avant d'aborder un cursus spcifique, on doit tre pass par un cursus gnral. Certes, il y a un problme franco-franais dans les cursus d'tudes suprieures, la sur-spcialiation, mais si tu vas en allemagne, tu verras que les tudiants suivent presque tous des doubles cursus, par exemples mathmatiques et philosophies, physique et lettres classiques etc.
> Sans cette pluralit, on forme des singes savants, pas des Goethe, des Archimedes ou des Wilberforce.


Absolument d'accord avec toi..

Et c'est pour cela que j'avoue avoir beaucoup de mal avec cet enseignement de l'informatique..

Il n'y a pas assez  apprendre comme a dans le cursus gnral ??



Je ne sais pas, quand je vois les plaintes ritres des enseignants (_voir ci-dessus_) par rapport aux effectfs et au temps/charge de travail, pourquoi encore en rajouter ??

Pour faire "moderne" ?

Mais pour moi l'informatique n'est qu'un *OUTI*L.

_Mme pour un programmeur de mtier_..

Et un outil, ben a s'apprend  manipuler, mais ce n'est en rien "formateur"..


Et un langage n'en parlons pas... Si un menuisier ne sait se servir que d'une scie, il n'ira pas bien loin..

----------


## OWickerman

Oui, je suis bien d'accord, et d'une, les lves ont dj des emplois du temps suffisamment chargs et de deux, les enseignants aussi. En tant qu'ex prof, je suppose que nos copains de la rue de grenelle vont encore rogner sur les crdits en demandant  mes ex collgues de se charger de cet apprentissage au lieu d'embaucher des professionnels, ce qui, comme toujours, n'aboutira  rien de bon.
Quand au sujet mme du thread, le prof qui propose de former les lves au dveloppement leur dveloppant  chacun un langage personnalis me fait doucement rigoler.
Cette dmarche caractrise toutes les erreurs commises dans l'enseignement depuis 50 ans (erreurs qu'Annah Harendt dnonce dj dans "la crise de la culture") c'est  dire "placer l'lve au coeur du systme" au lieu d'y placer des savoirs. Bref, une espce d'cole ludique qui aboutit  des enfants ne connaissant rien d'autre que le jeu. Un vrai apprentissage de la programmation doit tre un reflet du monde des programmeurs. Est-ce que vous crez un langage pour chaque projet ? Moi non, mais peut-tre suis-je une exception...

----------


## Nebulix

@Lyche : m'aurais-tu lu au premier degr ? Si oui, relis Voltaire en plus de Hugo.

 @LpineKong : "La Programmation c'est de la pratique..."
Il y a la pratique "fordienne" qui consiste en la rptition mcanique de gestes et une pratique "artisanale" qui est la partie visible d'une rflexion plus profonde sur son objet. Quand Voltaire crivait : Il faut cultiver notre jardin ,il faisait rfrence  la seconde. Je pense que l'ducation,  tout age, a tout  gagner de la complmentarit de la pratique et de la rflexion.

----------


## lepinekong

> @Lyche : m'aurais-tu lu au premier degr ? Si oui, relis Voltaire en plus de Hugo.
> 
>  @LpineKong : "La Programmation c'est de la pratique..."
> Il y a la pratique "fordienne" qui consiste en la rptition mcanique de gestes et une pratique "artisanale" qui est la partie visible d'une rflexion plus profonde sur son objet. Quand Voltaire crivait : Il faut cultiver notre jardin ,il faisait rfrence  la seconde. Je pense que l'ducation,  tout age, a tout  gagner de la complmentarit de la pratique et de la rflexion.


Pour avoir fait une cole d'ingnieur je peux dire qu'on a un peu trop tendance  enseigner la pseudo-rflexion, genre pour prendre un domaine que je connais bien, l'utilisation de la Loi Normale en Probabilit c'est bien pour a qu'on a des gens qui manipulent les chiffres comme des pinguoins qui se croient pseudos-savant parce qu'ils ont appris la formule de l'cart-type (voir mon article "Hors de la Crise par Edwards Deming")  ::):

----------


## Nebulix

> Pour avoir fait une cole d'ingnieur je peux dire qu'on a un peu trop tendance  enseigner la pseudo-rflexion, genre pour prendre un domaine que je connais bien, l'utilisation de la Loi Normale en Probabilit c'est bien pour a qu'on a des gens qui manipulent les chiffres comme des pinguoins qui se croient pseudos-savant parce qu'ils ont appris la formule de l'cart-type (voir mon article "Hors de la Crise par Edwards Deming")


Tout  fait d'accord.
Pour tre plus prcis, je pense que l'on enseigne trop la science comme une religion, une vrit  admettre et qu'on n'insiste pas assez sur ses incertitudes et ses limitations. L'exemple sur la loi de Gauss est typique de l'oubli que toute loi scientifique ne vaut que dans une certaine limite, dans des conditions bien prcises.
Je ne connais pas de recette miracle pour remdier  cel, mais je pense que combiner une rflexion thorique *et* une pratique qui se nourrissent mutuellement est un bon dbut.

----------


## Nebulix

Au dpart du dbat, il y avait une info contenant :
"voici sa proposition : laisser les enfants inventer leur propre langage de programmation. Ils choisiraient leurs mots cls et la syntaxe ayant le plus de sens pour eux, pour un usage spcifique par rapport  l'application qu'ils veulent dvelopper."
Pourrait-on avoir des rfrences plus prcises pour se faire une ide sur ce projet que je trouve passionnant ?
Merci.

----------


## souviron34

> Tout  fait d'accord.
> Pour tre plus prcis, je pense que l'on enseigne trop la science comme une religion, une vrit  admettre et qu'on n'insiste pas assez sur ses incertitudes et ses limitations. L'exemple sur la loi de Gauss est typique de l'oubli que toute loi scientifique ne vaut que dans une certaine limite, dans des conditions bien prcises.
> Je ne connais pas de recette miracle pour remdier  cel, mais je pense que combiner une rflexion thorique *et* une pratique qui se nourrissent mutuellement est un bon dbut.


bravo  ::ccool:: 

Voir par exemple (l'absence de) la rflexion scientifique  propos du rchauffement climatique, et l'absence de doute...

----------


## lepinekong

> Tout  fait d'accord.
> Pour tre plus prcis, je pense que l'on enseigne trop la science comme une religion, une vrit  admettre et qu'on n'insiste pas assez sur ses incertitudes et ses limitations. L'exemple sur la loi de Gauss est typique de l'oubli que toute loi scientifique ne vaut que dans une certaine limite, dans des conditions bien prcises.
> Je ne connais pas de recette miracle pour remdier  cel, mais je pense que combiner une rflexion thorique *et* une pratique qui se nourrissent mutuellement est un bon dbut.


J'tais quelqu'un de trs matheuse, ce que je reproche  l'enseignement c'est de m'avoir fait passer des vessies pour des lanternes en l'occurence que les mathmatiques c'est de la science. Non les mathmatiques ce n'est qu'un outil, la dmarche scientifique c'est autre chose, c'est ce qu'explique par exemple Henri Poincar dans "Science et Hypothse" que les profs mme en Ecole d'Ingnieur ne m'ont jamais mentionne, j'ai fini par le dcouvrir moi-mme bien aprs. J'en suis revenue assez vite parce que j'ai crois l'esprit d'un certain statisticien nomm Deming, celui qui a fait la qualit au Japon, sinon... combien justement sont aveugls par ces raisonnements pseudo scientistes ?

C'est pour a qu'on entend parler de pseudo rigueur tout a parce que quelqu'un aligne un graphique avec un coefficient de rgression. Rien qu' considrer comment se passe la planification des projets informatiques c'est risible mais il faut faire semblant de rester srieux quand on balance un dlai  l'emporte-pice parce qu'il en faut absolument un et qu'ensuite c'est crit dans le marbre alors que c'est cens s'appeler "prvision".

Tout a c'est bien de la faute des Ecoles et au plus haut niveau c'est pour a que 95% des gens font des trottoirs carrs. Et quand des jeunes tout frais moulus des grandes coles dont je suis moi-mme sortie conseillent des Ministres comme a tmoign une ex-ministre, eh bien c'est grave. Entre des corrompus et des cerveaux enfls qui se croient remplis de "science" la Nation est bien servie. D'ailleurs soit dit en passant, la Nation ce n'tait mme pas le Peuple aprs la Rvolution Franaise mais les Elus du Peuple. Ils s'taient dit que l'idal de Rousseau c'tait un peu trop dangereux.

----------


## Nebulix

> les mathmatiques ce n'est qu'un outil, la dmarche scientifique c'est autre chose,


Attention de ne pas tomber dans l'excs inverse, avec la foi du converti !
Il existe une science mathmatique dont les rsultats servent d'outils aux autres sciences, comme la physique permet de construire des microscopes pour les biologistes.
Il existe aussi une "lite politique" qui utilise la science comme on utilisait la religion autrefois, pour viter le dbat.
Et au milieu des enseignants pour qui il est trs difficile d'enseigner le doute en plus du reste.

----------


## Nebulix

> Voir par exemple (l'absence de) la rflexion scientifique  propos du rchauffement climatique, et l'absence de doute...


La mthode scientifique consiste  laisser l'exprience se drouler et constater  la fin qu'elle confirme le modle qui la prdisait.
Si des modles prdisent une catastrophe, faut-il la laisser se produire ?
On a abus du principe de prcaution, mais est-ce raisonnable de le jeter aux orties ?
Dans ce domaine, la science ne peut que calculer de vagues probabilits  (par contre on peut tre sr qu'un jour on puisera tout le ptrole)
La question est POLITIQUE...

----------


## souviron34

> Et au milieu des enseignants pour qui il est trs difficile d'enseigner le doute en plus du reste.


Absolument..

Et j'ai dj dit au dessus dans ce dbat que pour moi, la meilleure manire d'apprendre le doute tait l'Histoire et la Philo..

Plusieurs points de vue, y compris sur des faits avrs..


Et que par consquent je trouve totalement stupide de penser pouvoir apprendre ces choses-l avec d'autres moyens...






> La mthode scientifique consiste  laisser l'exprience se drouler et constater  la fin qu'elle confirme le modle qui la prdisait.
> *Si des modles prdisent une catastrophe, faut-il la laisser se produire ?*On a abus du principe de prcaution, mais est-ce raisonnable de le jeter aux orties ?
> Dans ce domaine, la science ne peut que calculer de vagues probabilits  (par contre on peut tre sr qu'un jour on puisera tout le ptrole)
> La question est POLITIQUE...


Entirement d'accord que la question est politique.


Nanmoins, justement ce n'est pas la Science, mais *certains* modles qui prdisent une catastrophe..

Doit-on pour autant avoir une telle foi en eux qu'ils tent toute notion de doute ??

D'autant plus que justement d'autres modles ne prdisent pas de telles catastrophes..

Quand je te lis :

"_La mthode scientifique consiste  laisser l'exprience se drouler et constater  la fin qu'elle confirme le modle qui la prdisait_."

C'est faux..

La mthode scientifique consiste  crer des modles qui tentent d'expliquer les faits.
Ensuite on vrifie si le modle prdit correctement les faits observs : TOUS.
Enfin , si l'on a pass les tapes prcdentes, on peut faire une prvision et avoir relativement confiance.
Cependant il suffit d'avoir un seul fait qui ne rentre pas dans la prvision du modle pour que la thorie s'croule.
Ce qui amnera une autre thorie..
Etc..




Tout le hic est l-dessus..

Je ne reviendrais pas sur le dbat (s'y rfrer) sur le Rchauffement, mais le fond est que l'on ne peut pas faire confiance ni aux modles ni aux donnes sur lesquelles ils sont bass..

Or doncques est-ce bien raisonnable de tenir compte de telles prvisions ?? 

(_voir le dernier scandale en date  propos de la fonte des glaiciers himalayens, dont les prvisions sont totalement aberrantes de l'avis-mme des glaciologues spcialiss_)


Et justement si l'on avait enseign correctement le doute, on ne verrait pas de campagne de dnigrement envers des scientifiques comme Allgre ou autres, (_ou envers le Pr. Debr pour la Grippe H1N1_), mais simplement une position saine affirmant que tant qu'il n'y a pas de certitude et d'accord TOTAL sur le diagnostic, on mne une campagne de sensibilisation, un point c'est tout..

Mais oser affirmer que "_nous avons ET le diagnostic ET la solution_" est non seulement une aberration scientifique, mais galement un danger pour l'espce humaine (_on ne prend peut-tre pas les mesures ncessaires   sa sauvegarde_) , mais plus profondment un danger fondamental justement par rapport  l'veil, et aux doutes / certitudes que peuvent amener la Science ..

Faire admettre  la population, y compris justement duque, que la dmarche scientifique est valide par un "consensus" est revenir  l're de l'obscurantisme..

On aurait alors eu raison de faire le procs de Galile, de brler Giordano Bruno, et de bannir Kpler..

----------


## cats92

Donner le choix d'un enseignement optionnel d'informatique a des jeunes me parait une bonne ide .
En dehors de son utilit actuelle l'informatique dveloppe la rigueur et la logique et tous les langages courants utilisent les mmes structures logiques.
Le problme est le comment enseigner l'informatique a des jeunes ? 
Certainement pas en commenant par des thories sur les algorithmes ou la manipulation des bits !
Pas non plus en abordant des langages rebutants comme le Java ou le C , alors qu'il y a d'autres choix.

Il faut un langage qui permette trs vite d'observer des rsultats visibles et encourageants.
Aussi une bonne solution est d'utiliser le langage Processing : gratuit, graphique et ais a aborder. 
(il sera toujours temps ensuite de dcouvrir qu'il fonctionne sur une base Java)
Autre avantage , ce langage a une version appele Wiring qui permet de piloter facilement des robots et de constater a l'cart qu'il y a entre une loi physique thorique et le monde rel.

A ma connaissance Processing (que j'ai dcouvert par hasard il y a un an sur un site de Daniel Shiffman)  n'est utilis en France que par l'Ecole suprieure d'Art d'Aix en Provence , c'est dommage .

Cats92

----------


## Nebulix

> Nanmoins, justement ce n'est pas la Science, mais *certains* modles qui prdisent une catastrophe..


Il n'y a pas de desse "Science", il n'y a *que* des modles et des expriences


> Quand je te lis :
> "_La mthode scientifique consiste  laisser l'exprience se drouler et constater  la fin qu'elle confirme le modle qui la prdisait_."
> C'est faux..


Tu as raison : la mthode scientifique repose sur la* reproductibilit* : si je runis certaines conditions, alors il se passera cel. Dans le cas prcis, nous ne pouvons tudier qu'*une* plante.



> il suffit d'avoir un seul fait qui ne rentre pas dans la prvision du modle pour que la thorie s'croule.


Si on tait aussi rigoriste, on n'aurait aucune thorie. On se contente d'aller d'approximation en approximation, un peu meilleure  chaque fois



> ... on ne peut pas faire confiance ni aux modles ni aux donnes sur lesquelles ils sont bass..
> Or doncques est-ce bien raisonnable de tenir compte de telles prvisions ??


ou de ne pas en tenir compte ? A partir de quel niveau de perception du danger faut-il commencer  prendre des prcautions ?



> (_voir le dernier scandale en date  propos de la fonte des glaiciers himalayens, dont les prvisions sont totalement aberrantes de l'avis-mme des glaciologues spcialiss_)


Ne jetons pas le bb avec l'eau du bain



> Et justement si l'on avait enseign correctement le doute ...tant qu'il n'y a pas de certitude et d'accord TOTAL sur le diagnostic...


Excuse-moi mais je vois l une contradiction. Pour ma part, je ne crois pas  la certitude.


> Faire admettre  la population, y compris justement duque, que la dmarche scientifique est valide par un "consensus" est revenir  l're de l'obscurantisme..


Tant que l'on ne disposera pas d'une THEORIE TOTALE DE TOUT, il y aura une part de consensus mme dans les thories les mieux tablies. L'obscurantisme consiste  cacher ce fait et bloquer le dbat par des arguments d'autorit.

 science mrite de s'crire sans majuscule

----------


## souviron34

> science mrite de s'crire sans majuscule


elle le mriterait, mais quand on l'utilise comme argument en disant "_la science nous dit que_", on l'utilise en fait avec un S majuscule quivalent  "_c'est certain et cela ne peut tre remis en cause_".



Qaund je parle du "tout", par exemple au XVIII puis XIX, quand Franklin puis Volta ou Faraday ont thoris l'lectricit, il y avait des contre-exemples.. Ce qui a amen Pierre et Marie Curie  concevoir les rayons X, puis les prouver.

Mais il subsistait des contre-exemples, ce qui a amen De Broglie  inventer la dualit onde-corpuscule..

De mme avec la mcanique classique, qui avait des contre-exemples, ce qui a amen Einstien  produire la mcanique relativiste.

etc etc..

Pour le Big Bang, c'est l'homognit du signal dans toutes les drections et sa temprature quivalente qui n'taient pas explicables , sauf si c'tait le rsidu prvu par Einstein, Hubble, ..


Ce que je veux dire, c'est que aucun physicien ne remet en cause la dualit onde-corpuscule, de mme que en 1965 aucun astrophysicien n'a remis en cause les conclusions de Penzias et Wilson..


a c'est pour moi un accord TOTAL.


Maintenant, bien entendu que tout est relatif..

Mais quand il y une grande quantit de scientifiques de diverses disciplines qui ne sont pas d'accord avec une autre quantit de scientifiques d'une autre discipline sur un sujet commun, c'est pour moi qu'il n'y a pas accord..


Quant  la perception du danger et les actions  prendre, tu peux trouver des archives du NYTimes de 1922 qui seraient identiques  ce qui s'crit aujourdhui (_NY et Londres sous les eaux car monte de 3 m de l'Ocan_), ou bien simplement les unes des journaux des annes 70 prdisant (preuves "scientifiques"  l'appui) une glaciation gnralise de la Terre pour 1985, ou le fait qu'on serait 4 milliards en 2000 (on tait 6 milliards).

Mais je ne referais les 39 pages du dbat sur le Rchauffement, il suffit d'aller les lire.

Mais on ne s"carte cependant pas trop du sujet,, car fondamentalement je pense que justement l'Histoire, et l'histoire des Sciences, montre(nt) que justement le doute est prsent, et que une chose dite "avre"  un moment donn ne l'est plus forcment plus tard.. 

Et donc je ritre ma posiition que l'apprentissage de la rigueur et du doute associ se fera prfrentiellement par l'apprentissage et des sciences exactes (comme les maths), et de la philo et de l'histoire..

Mais que tout ce que fera l'enseignement de l'informatique gnralis, c'est fabriquer des gamins qui pensent qu'il suffit que la machine sorte un rsultat pour que ce soit la Vrit ("_ya pas de bug !!_" ou bien "_J'ai vraiment rentr les donnes qu'il fallait !!_" ) (_suffit dj de voir les posts du forum_), et que le monde (et l'homme) peut tre remplac par une machine..

Mais surtout *je n'y vois strictement aucune rigueur dans le raisonnement* : on peut faire un programme qui donne le bon rsultat avec un algo hyper-compliqu, et un code encore plus spaghetti que la Reine Du Spaghetti...

----------


## lepinekong

> Attention de ne pas tomber dans l'excs inverse, avec la foi du converti !
> Il existe une science mathmatique dont les rsultats servent d'outils aux autres sciences, comme la physique permet de construire des microscopes pour les biologistes.
> Il existe aussi une "lite politique" qui utilise la science comme on utilisait la religion autrefois, pour viter le dbat.
> Et au milieu des enseignants pour qui il est trs difficile d'enseigner le doute en plus du reste.


Justement amalgamer les deux mots science et mathmatique est extrmement dangereux compte tenu du faible niveau scientifique rel des gens, y compris de ceux qui sortent des coles d'ingnieurs dont moi-mme parce qu'on nous illusionne avec des intgrales triples et diverses transformations de Laplace, Lagrange et patati et patata alors que tout ce qu'on a vraiment appris c'est comme des singles  utiliser des outils de calcul en vrai les 3/4 n'ont aucune comprhension de la vrai NATURE des phnomnes. Comme le dit Richard Feynman, le grand physicien, les gens confondent dfinition et la connaissance intime d'une chose, que les tudiants apprennent par coeur, et ne savent rien sur l'pistmologie des sciences qui est la vraie science qui n'est absolument pas enseigne.

Il y a d'ailleurs eu une tude de faites sur les publications "scientifiques" o l'on s'aperoit que les 3/4 de ces "scientifiques" font preuve d'une rigueur lamentable dans les hypothses ne serait-ce que celle de la vrification de la loi normale. Trs peu save de surcrot que ce que l'on nous apprend  vrifier de la Loi Normale avec la fameuse droite de Henri n'est mme pas vraie, il faut lire Walter Shewart le fondateur du statistical process control pour s'en apercevoir. Idem pour la Loi de Student pour les faibles chantillons qui est en fait mal utilise pour le calcul des tolrances statistiques et c'est pourtant ce qu'on apprend  l'cole et dans les bouquins techniques majoritairement trs moyens et pourtant trs rpandus.

----------


## Nebulix

> Et donc je ritre ma posiition que l'apprentissage de la rigueur et du doute associ se fera prfrentiellement par l'apprentissage et des sciences exactes (comme les maths), et de la philo et de l'histoire..


Tout  fait d'accord
mais je citerais explicitement  les sciences pas tout  fait exactes comme le physique ou la biologie o la *rigueur et le doute doivent tre prsents ensemble*



> Mais que tout ce que fera l'enseignement de l'informatique gnralis, c'est fabriquer des gamins qui pensent qu'il suffit que la machine sorte un rsultat pour que ce soit la Vrit ("_ya pas de bug !!_" ou bien "_J'ai vraiment rentr les donnes qu'il fallait !!_" ) (_suffit dj de voir les posts du forum_), et que le monde (et l'homme) peut tre remplac par une machine..


L'informatique me semble une formidable cole de rigueur et c'est cet aspect qui devrait tre utilis dans l'enseignement (cf S. Papert). Un gamin voit si son programme plante ou si son robot va dans le mur et peut revoir son programme "en temps rel" jusqu' ce qu'il marche, ce qu'aucune autre discipline ne permet. 
C'est bien sr une autre conception de l'informatique que le chat sur la toile ou la mise en pages. 



> on peut faire un programme qui donne le bon rsultat avec un algo hyper-compliqu,


Ce n'est pas  mettre sur le mme plan. L'exactitude est imprative, l'lgance du code accessoire (mais apprciable)

----------


## Nebulix

> Il y a d'ailleurs eu une tude de faites sur les publications "scientifiques" o l'on s'aperoit que les 3/4 de ces "scientifiques" font preuve d'une rigueur lamentable


Ceux qui rdigent des publications scientifiques apportent une petite pierre  un grand ensemble, amliorent des approximations et tiennent  mettre en avant ce qu'ils apportent de nouveau. S'ils voulaient faire preuve d'une rigueur "taupinale", ils n'auraient pas le temps de faire autre chose et leurs crits seraient illisibles



> ... la vraie NATURE des phnomnes ...


Vaste sujet !
Je suis frapp que tu exprimes simultanment la ncessit de douter et l'aspiration  une Vrit absolue ( comme Souviron plus haut)

----------


## souviron34

> Tout  fait d'accord
> mais je citerais explicitement  les sciences pas tout  fait exactes comme le physique ou la biologie o la *rigueur et le doute doivent tre prsents ensemble*


J'osais pas trop le dire  ::ccool::  (je suis physicien)





> L'informatique me semble une formidable cole de rigueur et c'est cet aspect qui devrait tre utilis dans l'enseignement (cf S. Papert). Un gamin voit si son programme plante ou si son robot va dans le mur et peut revoir son programme "en temps rel" jusqu' ce qu'il marche, ce qu'aucune autre discipline ne permet.


Oui et non..

Moi ce qui me chagrine, c'est que utiliser l'informatique comme cole de rigueur est tellement limit par l'usage de "rgles" (_le langage et sa syntaxe_) qu' mon avis cela limite compltement l'acception de "rigueur" ..

Car ce serait une approche "bottom-up" alors, et tout le monde sait qu'il est beaucoup plus difficile de passer du cas particulier  la gnralit que l'inverse ..

Alors cette approche est l'approche amricaine, mais elle ne me semble pas tre correcte (_et par exprience j'ai vu les ravages que cela pouvait faire, y compris justement sur des informaticiens en Amrique du Nord_).

L'approche traditionnelle franaise, et ce qui fait (faisait ?) la force de notre enseignement, tait l'approche "top-down", o on explique les concepts, et on en cite des cas d'applications.

L'apprentissage de "rigueur" dans un cadre o les rgles sont prcises et limites  mon avis ne pousse pas d'instinct  appliquer ce "savoir"  d'autres domaines....







> C'est bien sr une autre conception de l'informatique que le chat sur la toile ou la mise en pages.


Absolument..

Cependant, lorsque je vois sur ce forum le nombre de gens qui se proclament "experts", "programmeurs", etc, et qui ne font que des sites Web par exemple, je me permet de douter et de la validit de leurs "mdailles" et de celle d'une telle approche, qui est pourtant porte par notre socit d'aujourd'hui.... 

Et par l'enseignement.. Il suffit de voir les posts des gamins en ge scolaire sur ce forum...







> Ce n'est pas  mettre sur le mme plan. L'exactitude est imprative, l'lgance du code accessoire (mais apprciable)


En ce qui concerne le spaghetti, oui. En ce qui concerne l'algo, non..

Pour moi une bonne analyse algorithmique dcoule d'une bonne rigueur dans le raisonnement. C'est donc inhrent  l'application de la rigueur....

Donc pour moi c'est impratif...






> Vaste sujet !
> Je suis frapp que tu exprimes simultanment la ncessit de douter et l'aspiration  une Vrit absolue ( comme Souviron plus haut)


Parce que ce que l'on attend justement d'une science, c'est une base reproductible..

Si elle est reproductible, c'est qu'elle est en un sens "absolue".

Mais d'autre part le doute en lui-mme est galement un "absolu" : le fait d'affirmer que "_un programme marche_" ou que "_cette mthodologie rsout les problmes_" ou que "_on fait mieux qu'avant_" est d'une telle suffisance et justement d'un tel manque de doute que si les consquences n'en taient pas aussi dramatiques c'en serait risible...

Or doncques en informatique tout particulirement le doute devrait avoir une valeur d'absolu...

Le "zro bug" n'existe pas, et le "beau code" ou "la solution" n'existent pas plus...



(_ps: et je reviens  mon cheval de bataille favori : l'informatique est, contrairement  ce que justement l'enseignement et une certaine socit veut nous faire croire, toujours et restera de l'artisanat, et non une "industrie"_)

----------


## Marco46

> Excuse-moi mais je vois l une contradiction. Pour ma part, je ne crois pas  la certitude.
> *Tant que l'on ne disposera pas d'une THEORIE TOTALE DE TOUT*, il y aura une part de consensus mme dans les thories les mieux tablies. L'obscurantisme consiste  cacher ce fait et bloquer le dbat par des arguments d'autorit.
> 
>  science mrite de s'crire sans majuscule


C'est impossible d'avoir une thorie totale de tout. Tu parles ici d'omniscience, que l'on peut dfinir comme un tat de perception de la vrit absolue. Il nous est structurellement inaccessible puisque l'une des conditions pour tre omniscient c'est d'tre extrieur  l'univers observ ...

La mme ide prsente diffremment, penser avoir une vrit absolue sur un lment de l'univers c'est tre dans l'erreur. Ou trs orgueilleux ^^

Donc  partir de l, toute science est une hypothse sur le fonctionnement de l'univers. Mme si une thorie est reproductible  l'infini de part des expriences, rien ne permet d'_affirmer_ qu'il s'agit de la vrit. Au mieux on _considre_ que c'est la vrit par soucis d'intelligibilit. Certains oublient parfois la nuance entre affirmer et considrer qui est pourtant de taille.

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec le coup de l'obscurantisme. Ou plutt avec le terme choisi. Cacher cette vrit (qui n'est en fait qu'une thorie et donc pas une vrit ^^) c'est vouloir imposer sa propre vision du monde aux autres puisque si l'on considre que toute pense, toute science n'est pas une hypothse, cela signifie qu'il existe une pense et une science qui puisse atteindre la vrit et que donc il faut l'imposer aux autres puisqu'une fois qu'on l'a atteinte on est dans le vrai et les autres sont dans l'erreur. C'est donc plutt du totalitarisme.

----------


## Nebulix

> Moi ce qui me chagrine, c'est que utiliser l'informatique comme cole de rigueur est tellement limit par l'usage de "rgles" (_le langage et sa syntaxe_) qu' mon avis cela limite compltement l'acception de "rigueur" 
> 
> ..L'apprentissage de "rigueur" dans un cadre o les rgles sont prcises et limites  mon avis ne pousse pas d'instinct  appliquer ce "savoir"  d'autres domaines....


Que vaut-il mieux faire ? renoncer ou essayer de repousser ces limites ?
Cel n'tait-t-il pas le sujet de dpart :"un professeur propose une mthode un peu folle..."
Si quelqu'un a des prcisions ou des rfrences sur cette mthode merci merci de les donner.



> ...il est beaucoup plus difficile de passer du cas particulier  la gnralit que l'inverse ..
> L'approche traditionnelle franaise, et ce qui fait (faisait ?) la force de notre enseignement, tait l'approche "top-down", o on explique les concepts, et on en cite des cas d'applications.


Lepinekong te dira qu' vouloir plaquer une thorie toute faite sur des cas particuliers peut conduire  de vritables aberrations.



> (_ps: et je reviens  mon cheval de bataille favori : l'informatique est, contrairement  ce que justement l'enseignement et une certaine socit veut nous faire croire, toujours et restera de l'artisanat, et non une "industrie"_)


la chanson est un artisanat et l'industrie du disque....

----------


## souviron34

> Que vaut-il mieux faire ? renoncer ou essayer de repousser ces limites ?
> Cel n'tait-t-il pas le sujet de dpart :"un professeur propose une mthode un peu folle..."


Ce que je dis et maintiens, c'est que ce n'est pas par l'informatique qu'on apprendra la rigueur, et que il vaut mieux utiliser ce qui de plus devrait faire partie de la culture gnrale car beaucoup moins spcifique pour atteindre ce but que l'informatique...

Donc c'est au contraire ne pas renoncer et repousser les limites, mais pas en utilisant quelque chose qui a justement des limites inhrentes  sa dfinition..







> Lepinekong te dira qu' vouloir plaquer une thorie toute faite sur des cas particuliers peut conduire  de vritables aberrations.


C'est que les informaticiens n'ont justement pas compris que la dmarche scientifique ne consiste pas  "_plaquer_ une thorie toute faite", puisque justement une thorie scientifique n'est valable que si elle ne souffre pas de contre-exemples..

Et que par consquent, en informatique, comme ailleurs, on devrait _tenter d'appliquer_ une thorie toute faite. Mais *envisager* que cette thorie n'est pas la bonne... si le rsultat est trop alambiqu..

Un de mes profs de maths de sup, il y a bien longtemps, nous martelait que "toute thorie valide est belle et simple" (ce n'est pas rciproque). 

Mais c'est entirement vrai, que ce soit en maths ou en physique. Ce qui fait la vracit du mouvement des plantes, c'est que la thorie est simple et belle, et que par consquent on peut vrifier ses "prdictions" de manire directe.

C'est identique  la formation des galaxies, des plantes, et de l'Univers. Mme si l'quaton de base est complexe, le phnomne et les quations qui en dcoulent sont simples, et les mmes d'un bout  l'autre de la chane. Ce qui fait qu'une fois pass le premier stade (_"soupe d'nergie" puis diffrentation matire/antimatire/rayonnement_), on peut extrmement facilement expliquer tout, de la formation des amas de galaxies  celle des galaxies  celles des toiles  celle des plantes et des systmes solaires..

C'est la mme chose qui se passe dans les acclrateurs et la physique nuclaire. Une fois invent les bosons et les quarks, le phnomne est identique  celui de la formation des galaxies.

Ce n'est que quand la thorie devient complexe (_voir la thorie des cordes, puis celles des fils, puis celle de la Grande Unification_) que cela devient discutable et discut...






> la chanson est un artisanat et l'industrie du disque....


Exact, sauf que ce que l'on appelle "l'industrie du disque" ne fait que REPRODUIRE le disque et le VENDRE.

La partie cration est en dehors de l"'industrie".

Alors que en informatique, la reproduction est instantane et purement technique, la partie vente existe, mais on veut englober dans "'industrie" la partie cration..

 ::aie::

----------


## Nebulix

> Ce que je dis et maintiens, c'est que ce n'est pas par l'informatique qu'on apprendra la rigueur,


Eh bien nous sommes en dsaccord.



> Et que par consquent, en informatique, comme ailleurs, on devrait _tenter d'appliquer_ une thorie toute faite. Mais *envisager* que cette thorie n'est pas la bonne... si le rsultat est trop alambiqu..
> ...
>  l'informatique est ... et restera de l'artisanat


La compatibilit de ces deux visions de l'informatique ne me parait pas vidente. Ou bien s'agit-il de l'informatique thorique et de l'informatique pratique ?



> Un de mes profs de maths de sup, il y a bien longtemps, nous martelait que "toute thorie valide est belle et simple" (ce n'est pas rciproque).


Encore l'aspiration  un idal platonicien.
Je peux voir de la beaut dans une dmonstration mais je considre a comme anecdotique.



> La partie cration est en dehors de l"'industrie".


L'industrie permet de gagner beaucoup d'argent "autour" de l'a cration artistique ou artisanale.
Cette cration peut-elle se passer de cette industrie ?

----------


## lepinekong

> Ceux qui rdigent des publications scientifiques apportent une petite pierre  un grand ensemble, amliorent des approximations et tiennent  mettre en avant ce qu'ils apportent de nouveau. S'ils voulaient faire preuve d'une rigueur "taupinale", ils n'auraient pas le temps de faire autre chose et leurs crits seraient illisibles
> 
> Vaste sujet !
> Je suis frapp que tu exprimes simultanment la ncessit de douter et l'aspiration  une Vrit absolue ( comme Souviron plus haut)


Ils font de la "rigueur" taupinale justement, c'est  dire qu'ils se contentent de recracher ce qu'ils ont appris btement  l'cole et aprs on s'tonne de dcouvir des mdicaments avec des effets secondaires dangereux alors que les soit disants "stats" avaient prouv qu'il n'y en avait pas.

"Vrit absolue" ? Ca m'tonnerait que je sorte jamais ce genre d'expression, j'ai horreur de tout ce qui est Absolu, Total comme dans "Total Quality Control".

----------


## Lyche

> Ils font de la "rigueur" taupinale justement, c'est  dire qu'ils se contentent de recracher ce qu'ils ont appris btement  l'cole et aprs on s'tonne de dcouvir des mdicaments avec des effets secondaires dangereux alors que les soit disants "stats" avaient prouv qu'il n'y en avait pas.


En mme temps, le systme d'apprentissage formate  faire comme a. On apprend aux gamin du primaire  rciter des pomes par coeur sans leur apprendre le sens des mots. On apprend aux lves de collgues la liste des verbes irrguliers anglais,  savoir par coeur (mauvais exemple). On apprend que ac = ab + bc sans expliquer le schma qui a permis d'y arriver. C'est un formatage depuis la maternelle qui fait qu'on est comme a. Et les profs qui enseignent maintenant ont eux mme ts forms sous cette vision de l'apprentissage. Ils ne peuvent rien enseigner de mieux.

----------


## lepinekong

> En mme temps, le systme d'apprentissage formate  faire comme a. On apprend aux gamin du primaire  rciter des pomes par coeur sans leur apprendre le sens des mots. On apprend aux lves de collgues la liste des verbes irrguliers anglais,  savoir par coeur (mauvais exemple). On apprend que ac = ab + bc sans expliquer le schma qui a permis d'y arriver. C'est un formatage depuis la maternelle qui fait qu'on est comme a. Et les profs qui enseignent maintenant ont eux mme ts forms sous cette vision de l'apprentissage. Ils ne peuvent rien enseigner de mieux.


Exact, le systme te formatte, et la plupart des gens n'apprennent pas  se dformater parce que pour a il faut une occasion de dcouverte d'autre chose, j'ai eu une et mme plusieurs occasions parce que je suis curieuse de nature. 

Bref il faudrait en fait apprendre  DE-sapprendre ce qu'on a appris  l'cole  ::):  

Et pour ma dfense je ne suis pas la seule  le penser, coutez par exemple l'interview d'un crateur de jeu vido ici:
http://www.rendezvouscreation.org/20...c-olivier.html

----------


## souviron34

> L'industrie permet de gagner beaucoup d'argent "autour" de l'a cration artistique ou artisanale.
> Cette cration peut-elle se passer de cette industrie ?


ou comment luder une question gnante  :;): 


Je n'empche quicquonque de suivre des cours de gestion ou de marketing pour grer une entreprise, informatique ou non, ou pour vendre ces produits...


La question n'est pas "se passer de l'industrie", mais savoir si "la cration est industrielle"..


Et ma rponse est : non !!

----------


## souviron34

> La compatibilit de ces deux visions de l'informatique ne me parait pas vidente. Ou bien s'agit-il de l'informatique thorique et de l'informatique pratique ?


Je ne connais pas la thorie de l'informatique, et je m'en balance un peu..

La pratique, c'est ce qui nous runit tous sur ce forum.

Et justement, dans un domaine pratique (nous fabriquons des outils) la pratique domine sur la thorie..

Si les Compagnons sont obligs de faire leur Tour de France, c'est bien que il y a  des "coups de main", des "savoirs" qui ne sont pas thoriques, mais pratiques...


Or, mme si dans la thorie la rigueur _pourrait_ s'apprendre avec l'informatique, la pratique indique que ce n'est ni forcment le plus efficace ni forcment le plus souhaitable..










> Encore l'aspiration  un idal platonicien.
> Je peux voir de la beaut dans une dmonstration mais je considre a comme anecdotique.


Eh bien je le rpte pour moi non.. 

Le gars qui sait couper des planchettes de bois, mais leur met des clous, des querres en fer, etc.... pour faire tenir son armoire, il a fait une armoire, ok.

Mais pour moi (et pour toi) ce n'est pas anecdotique.. Si tu vois dans un magasin cette armoire et une armoire de menuisier  ct, avec tenons, mortaises, chevilles, etc, et pas un seul morceau de ferraille, je ne crois pas que tu ailles acheter la premire...

C'est la diffrence entre le bricoleur du dimanche et le menuisier...

----------


## lepinekong

Pour en revenir aux moutons, comme d'hab l'ducation nationale a 20 ans de retard au moment o il fallait prparer les gens pour a, il ne l'a pas fait.

Aujourd'hui on est en train de prparer une fabrique  chmeurs  l'heure o l'outsourcing d'ici 10 ans va apporter un flux massif de main d'oeuvre de programmation pas cher.

Amazon.com: My Job Went to India: 52 Ways to Save Your Job (Pragmatic Programmers) (9780976694014): Chad Fowler: Books

----------


## zyongh

> De toute faon sans un IUT, une licence ou un master/ing en informatique... tu peux pas faire grand chose actuellement, videmment il y a toujours les bidouilleurs qui se dbrouillerons un peu, mais la qualit ne restera pas la mme....


J'ai travaill avec des bidouilleurs trs efficaces et des BAC+5 qui, ds le premier coup de bourre, perdaient toutes leurs capacits. Il y a de tout partout. Des nuls chez les BAC-3 comme chez les BAC+5 et des gens super efficaces chez les BAC-3 comme chez les BAC+5.

----------


## Nebulix

Voici ce que j'ai trouv comme rfrence. Ce projet n'a pas l'air trs avanc au del de l'ide de base.
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/...r_programming/

----------


## gwened

Vers 1984-1985, ma premire exprience (palpitante) avec la programmation fut l'apprentissage du Logo sur TO7 (et d'abord de la "Tortue" avec des cartes perfores)  l'cole primaire ( peu prs en CE2 ?). Bien que le plan "Informatique Pour Tous" de l'poque fut trs critiqu, je pense avoir t trs chanceux de pouvoir tre initi  la programmation  cet ge, alors que le film War Games venait de sortir. Merci aux instituteurs motivs qui ont fait l'effort.

J'ai fait de l'informatique mon mtier, comme quoi, enseigner trs tt, a peut donner des vocations  certains.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 17.02.2010*
*L'Education Nationale souhaite donner une plus grande place  l'informatique avec 70 mesures*

Il y a quelques mois, nous vous parlions des lacunes concernant l'enseignement de l'informatique et des disciplines associes dans le cursus scolaire franais.

Un rapport sur la modernisation de l'cole par le numrique, command par notre Premier ministre en aot 2009, a t remis hier au ministre de l'Education nationale Luc Chatel.

C'est  Jean-Michel Fourgous, dput (UMP) des Yvelines et maire d'Elancourt, qui en a assur la coordination. Long de 328 pages, le document propose 70 mesures pour "russir l'cole numrique en 2012 " et nonce 12 priorits telles qu'une meilleure formation des enseignants ainsi que de meilleurs quipements matriels pour les tablissements et les lves. 

La ralisation de tous ces principes se monterait  un cot global dpassant le milliard d'euros.

Les 12 "priorits" sont :

  - Connecter et quiper les coles au numrique ;
  - Former les enseignants et les cadres ;
  - Crer de nouveaux supports interactifs et des manuels numriques ;
  - Dvelopper les espaces numriques de travail ;
  - Gnraliser les quipements pour l'apprentissage des langues et des  
    sciences exprimentales ;
  - Prparer aux mtiers de demain en dveloppant la culture de 
    l'informatique et des outils numriques ;
  - Dvelopper la crativit, la confiance en soi et l'autonomie par les outils  
    numriques ;
  - Eduquer au numrique pour responsabiliser les lves et les adultes face 
    aux enjeux de la socit numrique ;
  - Prolonger le temps de l'cole par le numrique et favoriser l'galit des 
    chances et la russite scolaire ;
  - Renforcer l'autonomie des tablissements scolaires pour dvelopper les 
    services numriques et l'co-citoyennet ;
  - Mieux piloter le dveloppement du numrique  l'cole ;
  - Mdiatiser les enjeux du numrique en valorisant le travail des 
    enseignants.

Cette liste a servi de base  l'tablissement des 70 mesures du rapport. 

Parmis elles, on retiendra le souhait de voir 100% des tablissements scolaires quips en haut dbit et avec des tableaux numriques interactifs d'ici  2012 ; de mme la formation de 6000 "ambassadeurs du numrique" est voulue avant la fin de l'anne 2010.

D'un point de vue conomique, le texte demande  ce que le budget soit rparti  parts gales (50/50) entre l'quipement et la formations des enseignants et personnels de l'Education.

Un prt  taux zro est propos pour permettre aux lves de s'quiper, et le maniement du clavier serait appris ds le premier cycle, sur les bancs de l'cole primaire.

Enfin, la mise a disposition de versions numriques des manuels scolaires est grandement appuye, avec une TVA rduite  5.5 %. 

Source : Le texte du rapport

----------


## OWickerman

la question c'est  qui seront les "ambassadeurs du numrique" et qui va les former ?

EDIT : 
rponse dans le rapport.
des enseignants forms en universit d't sur la base du volontariat. Sympa, pas de rmunration supplmentaire prvue donc et on va leur faire faire a pendant leurs vacances qui ne sont pas rmunres (pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, renseignez vous). Je serais surpris qu'on dcharge ces 6000 profs de leurs cours donc, leur mission d'ambassadeur est une belle fumisterie sans vritables moyens, un simple effet d'annonce, comme d'habitude.

----------


## zyongh

L'autre question, et qui me semble encore plus importante est :
"est-ce que les tablissements dfavoriss vont tre quipes ? Ou bien, est-ce que ces rformes vont creuser encore plus le gouffre de l'ingalit des chances scolaires ?"

----------


## Rams7s

> - Connecter et quiper les coles au numrique ;
>   - Former les enseignants et les cadres ;
> 
>   - Gnraliser les quipements pour l'apprentissage des langues et des  
>     sciences exprimentales ;
> 
>   - Eduquer au numrique pour responsabiliser les lves et les adultes face 
>     aux enjeux de la socit numrique ;
> 
> ...


Connecter les coles au numrique, si ce sont les coles primaires, il faut voir  quoi a va servir: Quand est petit, je pense que c'est vachement plus interessant (et sain) d'tre dans la cour  jouer au foot en dchirant les genoux de son pantalon plutt que de s'entraner  tre le plus grand dresseur de pokmons de tous les temps. si l'ide c'est de faire faire des recherches aux enfants sur internet, je pense qu'ils sont un peu jeune. La primaire (selon moi), c'est fait pour apprendre  lire crire et compter, correctement pas juste se faire comprendre... Mettre tout le monde sur internet o le credo c'est "on n pa  l'cole, gkri comme je veux" est une ide trange.

Gnraliser les quipements pour les langues, c'est bien. Mais si ton prof parle anglais super mal, c'est pas dit que a ne te donne pas de mauvaises bases. Les profs ne sont pas des couteaux-suisses qui savent tout faire. :;): 

duquer, a par contre a peut-tre trs bien. Si le nombre d'arnaques et d'antivirus aps  jour pouvait chuter dans 10ans, ce serait toujours a de pris.  ::ccool:: 

Prolonger le temps... Parce que dans l'ide, gamin il va a l'cole  8H30, revient  16H30, prends son gout, joue, fait ses devoirs, prends le repas du soir, et aprs il a le droit de faire de l'ordinateur en jouant  Super-CM2!  ::aie::

----------


## OWickerman

Pour rpondre  la dernire question, vu mon exprience dans le milieu enseignant, trs peu d'tablissements recevront une dotation de moyens informatiques suffisante et encore moins une dotation humaine pour entretenir et faire fonctionner le dit matriel.

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> L'autre question, et qui me semble encore plus importante est :
> "est-ce que les tablissements dfavoriss vont tre quipes ? Ou bien, est-ce que ces rformes vont creuser encore plus le gouffre de l'ingalit des chances scolaires ?"


C'est dj le cas, en fonction de l'emplacement de ton tablissement les moyens informatiques ne sont pas vraiment les mme... Inutile de faire un dessin sur la corrlation entre niveau social des lves et quipement (voir sur le site du Monde, y'a un article parlant de a cette semaine).

----------


## Floral

> la question c'est  qui seront les "ambassadeurs du numrique" et qui va les former ?
> 
> EDIT : 
> rponse dans le rapport.
> des enseignants forms en universit d't sur la base du volontariat. Sympa, pas de rmunration supplmentaire prvue donc et on va leur faire faire a pendant leurs vacances qui ne sont pas rmunres (pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, renseignez vous). Je serais surpris qu'on dcharge ces 6000 profs de leurs cours donc, leur mission d'ambassadeur est une belle fumisterie sans vritables moyens, un simple effet d'annonce, comme d'habitude.


Bonjour, je ne saisis pas le rapport entre le volontariat et la non-rmunration. Est-tu sr que les enseignants volontaires pour former leurs collgues ne seront pas rmunrs?

----------


## trenton

> *Mise  jour du 17.02.2010*
> *L'Education Nationale souhaite donner une plus grande place  l'informatique avec 70 mesures*


Ils feraient mieux de commencer par abandonner le projet de supprimer la maternelle, remettre en place les rased, et arrtez de supprimer les postes  tout va... 
C'est bien beau de vouloir apprendre l'informatique aux gamins, ils ne savent dj plus ni lire ni compter...

Il n'y a qu' voir sur ce forum, certains membres confondent encore les verbes tre et savoir...  ::roll::

----------


## highleaf

> Dsol, mais un ingenieur d'etat ne sera jamais equivalent  un technicien, au moin pas aprs un ensemble d'ans d'experience...je ne dit pas que tu est incompetent, mai je dit qu'un ingnieur d'etat (un vrai :p) sera mieux que toi .


Oui, mais un vrai ingnieur comme tu prtends l'tre ne fait pas autant de fautes d'orthographe. On peut en compter une dizaine en 2 phrases. Alors la qualit que tu revendiques, laisse moi rire...Les ingnieurs en informatique sont toujours trs prtentieux alors que grer des projets de merde, faire la lopette en costard  vendre des solutions pourries alors oui je crois que vous vous surestimez.

----------


## covao

Plusieurs question  M Chatel !
Qui va payer ? Les collectivits Locales qui ont des finances exsangues et sans compensation de la part de l'Etat ?

Par ailleurs et c'est le point le plus important : on voit en ce moment des problmes de scurit, de discipline des lves en ajoutant des classes surcharges. Consquences, les enseignants ont de plus en plus de mal  enseigner. Est-ce un effet d'annonce ?

----------


## Nebulix

> propose 70 mesures pour "russir l'cole numrique en 2012 " et nonce 12 priorits 
> Les 12 "priorits" sont :
>  ...
>   - Dvelopper les espaces numriques de travail ;
>   - Gnraliser les quipements pour l'apprentissage des langues et des  
>     sciences exprimentales ;
>   - Prparer aux mtiers de demain en dveloppant la culture de 
>     l'informatique et des outils numriques ;
>   - Dvelopper la crativit, la confiance en soi et l'autonomie par les outils  
> ...


Encore une de ces listes de N propositions qui ne font que reprendre les mmes clichs, et qui se succdent _ad nauseam_
et qui prouvent surtout que leurs auteurs vitent surtout de rflchir aux problmes.
Relisez attentivement les 9 (sur 12) que j'ai reprises et  dites laquelle *signifie rellement quelque chose !* 



> Parmis elles, on retiendra le souhait de voir 100% des tablissements scolaires quips en haut dbit et avec des tableaux numriques interactifs


Et un milliard pour des gadgets dont personne ne sait  quoi ils servent....

----------


## rambc

> Crer de nouveaux supports interactifs et des manuels numriques
> ...
> Enfin, la mise a disposition de versions numriques des manuels scolaires est grandement appuye, avec une TVA rduite  5.5 %.


Business is business. Les premires versions de manuels lectroniques n'apportent rien d'utile. De plus, ce genre de support a un contenu fig et ceci va contre l'ide de contenu volutif. Mais comme je l'ai dit business is business.




> Prparer aux mtiers de demain en dveloppant la culture de l'informatique et des outils numriques


Cela me fait bien rire car plus les technologies voluent, plus les interfaces se simplifient, et finalement moins on a besoin d'tre prpar  utiliser l'outil informatique.
Par contre, il me semble primordial d'duquer sur les dangers du numrique mais l cela ne semble pas tre  l'ordre au jour d'aujourd'hui mais il est indiqu que :



> Eduquer au numrique pour responsabiliser les lves et les adultes face aux enjeux de la socit numrique


Affaire  suivre.




> Mdiatiser les enjeux du numrique en valorisant le travail des enseignants.


Tiens, tiens, un peu de com. On voit un peu plus o on veut en arriver. Quoi ? Je n'ai pas droit  un peu de mauvaise foi.




> Dvelopper la crativit, la confiance en soi et l'autonomie par les outils numriques


J'ai failli mourir de rire. Mettez un lve devant un ordi. et il deviendra Shakespire ou Maulire, je rigole (les fautes sont volontaires). Il n'est pas vrai qu'un lve devant un ordi. travaille plus, j'en fait malheureusement l'exprience cette anne avec l'une de mes classes qui n'a pas un profil scientifique.




> Prolonger le temps de l'cole par le numrique et favoriser l'galit des chances et la russite scolaire
> ...
> Un prt  taux zro est propos pour permettre aux lves de s'quiper, et le maniement du clavier serait appris ds le premier cycle, sur les bancs de l'cole primaire.


L par contre, cela ne me fait plus rire. Qu'en est-il des familles qui ont juste de quoi se payer  manger et  peine la place pour faire dormir leurs enfants ? Il est certain qu'ils vont aller s'endetter pour acheter un ordinateur. Mais de qui se moque-t-on quand on parle d'galit des chances ? De plus, comment cela se passera-t-il pour les lves dans des internats ?
Du numrique, oui, mais dans le cadre de l'cole et c'est tout. 




> Renforcer l'autonomie des tablissements scolaires pour dvelopper les services numriques et l'co-citoyennet


Je ne vois pas trop le rapport.




> Parmis elles, on retiendra le souhait de voir 100% des tablissements scolaires quips en haut dbit et avec des tableaux numriques interactifs d'ici  2012 ; de mme la formation de 6000 "ambassadeurs du numrique" est voulue avant la fin de l'anne 2010.


Pour le tableau numrique interactif, cela est plus un gadget qu'autres choses mme si  titre personnel j'aimerais bien en avoir un. Changer la forme et pas le fond n'est pas de la rforme.


En rsum, je dirais qu'il faut arrter de vouloir mettre de la programmation et de l'informatique de partout. Que ferons-nous  la prochaine technologie ? Devrons-nous  l'avenir proposer des iphones  nos lves ?

Je n'ai jamais eu de cours d'informatique, cela ne m'a pas empch de me mettre  Python pour me lancer dans un logiciel de production de documents mathmatiques. De mme, en Facult, je n'ai pas vu toutes les thories mathmatiques mais j'ai suivi une formation qui me permet encore aujourd'hui de m'attaquer  de nouvelles thories sans crainte car j'ai l'esprit "mathmatique", et ceci grce  l'enseignement que j'ai eu en Fac. Former son esprit est bien plus efficace que de s'attaquer  des savoir-faire isols, ponctuels.

Pour le moment, l'informatique semble un outil magique du point de vue des lves mais cela n'est d qu' un effet de nouveaut. Une fois que cela sera la norme, nous retomberons sur les vrais problmes,  savoir, motiver les lves.
De plus, l'cole n'est pas un lieu o on apprend un futur travail mais bien un lieu o on se forme en tant que citoyen. Mais l, nous sommes trop peu  le penser.

----------


## Nebulix

Suivez le lien pour aller voir le rapport :
Il s'affiche en tout petit au milieu d'une page vide et est donc totalement ILLISIBLE !
BRAVO LES GARS !

----------


## Rams7s

> L par contre, cela ne me fait plus rire. Qu'en est-il des familles qui ont juste de quoi se payer  manger et  peine la place pour faire dormir leurs enfants ? Il est certain qu'ils vont aller s'endetter pour acheter un ordinateur. Mais de qui se moque-t-on quand on parle d'galit des chances ? De plus, comment cela se passera-t-il pour les lves dans des internats ?
> Du numrique, oui, mais dans le cadre de l'cole et c'est tout.


Perso j'ai un bon  priori l-dessus.
Mes frres et soeurs en 3me se sont vu prt (comme tous les autres) un Pc portable par le conseil gnral, avec genre 20h de connexion internet 56k. Tout le monde  la matriel, la mme config, manque juste que les profs en profite pour l'utiliser correctement, de manire productive j'entends.  :;): 

J'espre qu'en 4ans ils les ont chang, encore que... Si c'est pour tre utilis dans un cadre scolaire (installer les logiciels de gomtrie, utiliser word, lire des pdfs [ pleins de failles  ::aie:: ]) ou juste dcouvrir internet, il n'y a pas besoin que a ait volu tant que a.

La diffrence, c'est que l ils prtaient l'ordinateur pendant toute la 3eme, a cote rien. Alors que si tu te vois proposer/contraint (?!) d'acheter un ordinateur, tu va y surement investir un peu plus pour qu'il puisse te servir  jouer aussi. Et  cot de a, t'auras les gens avec le portable du grand frre qui mettra 2minutes de plus  se lancer et n'aura pas le mme OS.  ::aie:: 

Euh, j'ai pas trop compris le rapport avec l'internat.

Edit:
@Nebulix: Il y a pas beaucoup de boutons dispos, essaye de cliker sur celui qui ressemble au bouton de youtube pour passer en plein cran. :;):

----------


## Mens Pervincet

> Suivez le lien pour aller voir le rapport :
> Il s'affiche en tout petit au milieu d'une page vide et est donc totalement ILLISIBLE !
> BRAVO LES GARS !


'CTRL +' est ton ami.

----------


## Nebulix

> 'CTRL +' est ton ami.


En cherchant bien, j'ai fini par trouver tout seul, mais merci quand mme.
Cel dit, tomber sur une page occupe aux deux tiers par de vagues gribouillages, surtout dans ce contexte, me fait franchement rigoler (jaune)

----------


## trenton

> Source : Le texte du rapport





> Cliquez ici pour tlcharger le plugin


 ::roll:: 

J'espre que mes impts ont pas servi  payer a...

----------


## covao

> _Citation:
> Envoy par Katleen Erna Voir le message
> Renforcer l'autonomie des tablissements scolaires pour dvelopper les services numriques et l'co-citoyennet
> Je ne vois pas trop le rapport._
> 
> 
> Je ne vois pas trop le rapport.


J'avais fait un sondage par tlphone pour un dpartement de l'Education auprs de responsables de collge. Une des questions se portait sur l'largissement. Ce responsable m'a ri au nez.

Je suis totalement d'accord avec tes commentaires.

----------


## rambc

> Perso j'ai un bon  priori l-dessus.
> Mes frres et soeurs en 3me se sont vu prt (comme tous les autres) un Pc portable par le conseil gnral, avec genre 20h de connexion internet 56k. Tout le monde  la matriel, la mme config, manque juste que les profs en profite pour l'utiliser correctement, de manire productive j'entends.


Dans quelle acadmie es-tu ? Je doute qu'en Seine St Denis, il y ait le moyens suffisants.




> Euh, j'ai pas trop compris le rapport avec l'internat.


Imagines un petit internat avec une centaine d'lves, cela ncessitera d'avoir les ordinateurs pour les internes. J'ai t bloqu par cela cette anne.

----------


## Rams7s

Acadmie de Rennes.  ::): 

Pour l'internat, si je comprends bien, tu veux dire que a empche les lves d'utiliser un ordinateur? Parce que l'internat n'en mets pas forcment  disposition des lves.
Si c'est bien a, je vois mal en quoi la personne non-interne est avantage si elle n'a pas d'ordinateur+internet chez elle.  :;): 
C'est la raison pour laquelle je ne trouve pas normal qu'il y ait des travaux  faire sur ordinateurs si aucune heure de cours n'y est ddie.

----------


## J-P. Archambault

Dans leur rapport remis  Thierry Breton en dcembre 2006,  Maurice Lvy et Jean-Pierre Jouyet soulignent que, dans lconomie de limmatriel,  lincapacit  matriser les TIC constituera [] une nouvelle forme dillettrisme aussi dommageable que le fait de ne pas savoir lire et crire . Tout le monde a en mmoire les dbats qui ont accompagn en 2006 la transposition de la directive europenne sur les droits dauteurs et les droits voisins dans la socit de linformation (DADVSI). Et ceux sur la loi Hadopi en 2009. Il y fut question d'interoprabilit, de code source, de DRM... Quid des reprsentations mentales oprationnelles, des connaissances scientifiques et techniques qui permettent de comprendre ce dont il sagit et de bien mesurer les enjeux et les consquences des textes adopts par le Parlement ?

Concernant l'enseignement de l'informatique, le rapport Stratgie nationale de recherche et d'innovation, SNRI, a fait en 2009 le constat que d'une faon gnrale, le systme ducatif ne lui a pas donn une place suffisante en regard des enjeux futurs, industriels et d'innovation pour l'ensemble de l'conomie nationale, et de participation  la vie sociale et politique de la part des citoyens. Absentes aux niveaux primaire et secondaire, elles sont inexistantes ou trop limites dans les classes prparatoires aux grandes coles. La majorit des ingnieurs et chercheurs non informaticiens n'acquirent pendant leur cursus qu'un bagage limit au regard de ce que l'on observe dans les autres disciplines. Pourtant, ils utiliseront ou pourront avoir  dcider de l'utilisation d'outils informatiques sophistiqus. Il est  craindre qu'ils ne le feront pas avec un rendement optimal ou que, en position de responsabilit, ils sous-estimeront l'importance du secteur. 

Il y a d'vidence un enjeu majeur de culture gnrale scolaire pour tous les lves, concernant  la fois leur devenir professionnel, leur vie personnelle et l'exercice de leur citoyennet. 


Comment donner cette culture gnrale ?
Les statuts ducatifs de l'informatique sont pluriels et distincts. Lordinateur enrichit la panoplie des outils pdagogiques dont dispose lenseignant pour exercer son mtier. Linformatique simmisce dans l  essence des disciplines  et leur enseignement doit en tenir compte. Cela vaut pour tous les ordres et niveaux denseignement, et notamment pour les formations techniques et  professionnelles, tant les mtiers, les processus de travail, les profils et les qualifications requises ont volu. Lordinateur est outil de travail personnel et collectif des enseignants, des lves et de la communaut ducative.  Linformatique et les TIC sont aussi un objet denseignement.

Tous les usages de l'ordinateur contribuent  dispenser cette indispensable culture gnrale informatique de l'honnte homme du 21me sicle.  Mais la vraie question pose est celle de savoir sil doit y avoir,  un moment donn de la scolarit obligatoire, apprentissages en matire de TIC et dinformatique sous la forme dune discipline scolaire  part entire. Comme c'est le cas pour les mathmatiques (on ne rsout pas tous les jours dans la vie quotidienne une quation du second degr ! Et pourtant cela contribue  l'appropriation du fait qu'une grandeur peut tre  fonction d'une autre. La programmation joue un rle analogue pour la culture informatique) et le franais (la matrise des rgles de grammaire est une condition pour bien parler), tout au long de la scolarit. Depuis une trentaine dannes, pour lessentiel, deux approches se succdent, coexistent, suscitent de vifs et intressants dbats. Pour lune, les apprentissages doivent se faire  travers les usages de loutil informatique dans les diffrentes disciplines existantes. Pour lautre, linformatique tant partout, elle doit tre quelque part en particulier,  un moment donn, sous la forme dune discipline scolaire  part entire.


Une discipline au lyce
L'association Enseignement public et informatique (EPI), qui accompagne le dveloppement de l'informatique dans le systme ducatif depuis 1971, considre que ces deux approches, loin de s'opposer, sont complmentaires. Elle s'est flicite rcemment de la cration d'un enseignement de spcialit optionnel Informatique et sciences du numrique en Terminale S  la rentre 2012. Elle  s'est implique en ce sens (voir le dossier sur son site www.epi.asso.fr : rflexions, actions, propositions, de programme notamment, documents pdagogiques...). Une premire avance.

Jean-Pierre Archambault
Prsident de l'EPI

----------


## Nebulix

> ...voir le dossier sur son site www.epi.asso.fr : rflexions, actions, propositions, de programme notamment, documents pdagogiques...


Il y a beaucoup de choses sur ce site dont certaines semblent passionnantes.
Merci



> Linformatique simmisce dans l  essence des disciplines


L part contre, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord.

----------


## mister3957

> De toute faon sans un IUT, une licence ou un master/ing en informatique... tu peux pas faire grand chose actuellement, videmment il y a toujours les bidouilleurs qui se dbrouillerons un peu, mais la qualit ne restera pas la mme....


Mouais... j'ai mme pas Bac + 2, a ne m'a pas empch de bien travailler, de faire pareil que mes collgues ingnieurs, depuis 5 ans, avec de grands groupes, d'viter les SSII et tre assez crdible pour avoir pu dcrocher un job dans la R&D  Barcelone...

Et l on me refile les projets que les types aux "IUT, une licence ou un master/ing en informatique" n'arrivent plus  s'en sortir.

----------


## KalKul

Bonjour  tous,

je suis enseignant en lyce. Dans l'ducation nationale je peux vous dire comment a se passe :

* nous avons environ 1000 machines pour le secteur pdagogique (nous sommes un gros tablissement). Il n'y a aucun technicien pour  maintenir le parc (si si c'est vrai !). Chaque collgue se dmerde pour maintenir son matriel (je ne vous dis pas la gueule des machines dans les secteurs non-techniques comme les langues).

* La rgion nous livre environ 70 machines par an, je vous laisse calculer le taux de remplacement. Du coup le lyce est oblig de prendre sur son budget pour acheter des machines, ce qui ne devrait pas tre le cas, parce que a veut dire que l'argent n'est pas disponible pour autre chose.

* quand il y a quelqu'un qui veut bien (moi par exemple et 2 autres collgues), la maintenance est faite par des enseignants. Nous sommes 3  le faire pour tout le parc et pour 3 fois rien. En plus, puisque je suis informaticien, je m'occupe des serveurs (et donc des comptes soit 2500 au total), des imprimantes, du nouveau site web, de la mise en place des futurs ENT.

* Avec mes collgues, nous essayons de maintenir aussi les stations en crant des images par salle pour pouvoir les dployer. Toute la veille techno et les tests je les mne chez moi tous les soirs, tout a en plus de mon travail d'enseignant.

Je ne crois que dans le priv on trouve beaucoup ce genre de situation... Personne ne me force et j'aime ce que je fais mais il y a des fois ou je laisserais bien tomber. Si j'arrte plus rien ne fonctionne et personne ne reprendra la flambeau.  Le rectorat n'en a strictement rien  faire. En gros, c'est "vous avez dj quelques machines alors ne venez pas nous en demander plus...". 

Alors quand je vois ce qui est annonc...j'attends avec impatience...

Kalkul

----------


## jack-ft

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
> * nous avons environ 1000 machines pour le secteur pdagogique 
> [snip]
> * quand il y a quelqu'un qui veut bien (moi par exemple et 2 autres collgues), la maintenance est faite par des enseignants. Nous sommes 3  le faire pour tout le parc et pour 3 fois rien. En plus, puisque je suis informaticien, je m'occupe des serveurs (et donc des comptes soit 2500 au total), des imprimantes, du nouveau site web, de la mise en place des futurs ENT.
> 
> Kalkul


Juste par curiosit, j'imagine que vous n'avez pas de mac, mais tes-vous (au moins) sous linux?

)jack(

----------


## gorgonite

> Je ne crois que dans le priv on trouve beaucoup ce genre de situation...




Il manque un "pas" je suppose...
Si oui, tu te trompes. Le priv a aussi des cas similaires (o tu es pri de faire ton auto-formation, ta veille technologie, tes tches administratives inutiles telle les frais de mission, etc. le soir en rentrant  ::aie:: )

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 28.11.2010 par Katleen
Luc Chatel officialise son  plan de dveloppement des usages du numrique  lcole , aidera-t-il les jeunes  mieux apprhender l'informatique ?*

Le grand chantier de l'Education semble prendre forme. Le rapport dont nous vous avons parl en Fvrier  l'air d'avoir port ses fruits : Luc Chatel, le ministre de l'Education nationale, en a incorpor une grande partie des recommandations dans son  plan de dveloppement des usages du numrique  lcole .

Ce projet de remaniement des institutions ducatives de notre pays officialise donc les mesures prconises par Jean-Michel Fourgous, parmi lesquelles l'change des tableaux traditionnels  craie (ou marqueur) contre leurs homologues numriques. Mais ces derniers ont un prix : 750 euros pour un modle mobile, et jusqu' 1500 euros pour un modle fixe.

Le financement de ces renouvellements de matriel sera assur par les collectivits locales. L'Etat, quant  lui, prendre en charge les programmes scolaires et la gestion du personnel enseignant.

Mais ce n'est pas tout.  Le ministre va ouvrir un portail qui prsentera toutes les ressources disponibles , ajoute le ministre en parlant de cette plateforme qui fournira des logiciels pdagogiques libres et open-source ; mais aussi des solutions propritaires pour lesquels les tablissements se verront attribuer des "bons d'achat" de 500  2500 euros (en fonction de leur importance) ds dbut 2011.

Le gouvernement ne s'arrtera pas en si bon chemin et donnera galement un coup de pouces aux entreprises IT : 
  Jai obtenu auprs du commissaire gnral charg de la gestion du grand emprunt, quun appel  projet dans la recherche et dveloppement soit lanc dbut 2011 afin dacclrer les capacits dinnovation des acteurs industriels de le-ducation . De quoi en aider certaines  remonter la pente aprs la crise.

Enfin, le ministre va tout faire pour optimiser l'enseignement du numrique dans les collges et les lyces. La matire sera obligatoire et des "rfrents numriques" (pourtant bien en chair et en os) seront prsents dans chaque tablissement pour  identifier les besoins en formation et y rpondre directement ou avec lappui des rectorats, et conseiller le directeur sur ces sujets.

Source : Luc Chatel au salon Educatec-Educatice

 ::fleche::  Le  plan de dveloppement des usages du numrique  lcole , s'tendra sur trois ans, pensez-vous que la totalit de ses objectifs sera ralise sur cette priode ?

 ::fleche::  Le secteur de l'ducation manque dj d'enseignants, comment alors financer la cration des nouveaux postes de "rfrents numriques" ?

----------


## flasheur

Il faut dmocratiser la programmation ds le collge grce  la programmation de jeux vido flash, comme expliqu dans ce blog de spcialistes: http://jeuxflashsuperstar.over-blog.com/

----------


## berceker united

S'il pouvait apprendre plutt  crire correctement et une autre langue. Le numrique ils auront tout le temps d'y apprendre. Par contre, je suis pour qu'il y ait une meilleure prsence du monde numrique dans les coles.

----------


## flasheur

bah... ds la maternelle ils ont dj jou  adibou sur le pc de papa...

----------


## Guilp

C'est ce que j'appelle des dpenses de frime... Du tape  l'oeil pour faire comme si on s'occupait des coles, alors qu'en fait on a des "ZEP"  40 lves par classe o les profs, dbords, abandonnent d'enseigner quoi que ce soit en profondeur...

La politique est la mme dans tous les secteurs (emploi, police, coles, etc) : du chiffre, des belles annonces et de la poudre aux yeux.  Mais des rsolutions cohrentes et qui font vraiment avancer le niveau de vie du citoyen? a n'est pas une proccupation  l'ordre du jour...

(ps : joli le jeuxflashsuperstar ^^)

----------


## flasheur

Il y'a quand mme eu un petit progrs en 30 ans au niveau de l'enseignement en informatique.

A l'cole primaire on nous apprenait  programmer de l'animation vectorielle  2 images/seconde en LOGO sur THOMSON MO5, la seule utilit que a avait c'tait de dgoter 99% des enfants  tout jamais de s'intresser  l'informatique, et de conditionner les 1% restants  prendre l'habitude de ne rien comprendre  ce qu'ils codent.

(p.s. a doit expliquer bien des choses sur les nouvelles gnrations de devs)

Aujourd'hui dans les collges il y'a des beaux P.C. avec internet qui permettent aux lves de draguer sur skyblog et facebook. Ce qui est dj plus utile.

----------


## Psykocrash

Pour ma part, je pense qu'enseigner la programmation peut se rvler trs bnfique. L'objectif n'est certainement pas d'en faire des programmeurs plus tard, on s'entend l dessus, et il est vident que le fait que les gnrations futures auront une meilleur maitrise de l'outil informatique en gnral ne peut tre que bnfique. Cela dit, l'intrt est aussi (surtout,  mon avis), de leur inculquer un esprit logique, structur, habitu  aborder des problmes dans l'optique de trouver / crer une solution (sur le plan thorique comme pratique). Si cet enseignant trouve,  travers la programmation, le moyen de former des jeunes logiques et cratifs, je ne peux qu'applaudir sa dmarche.

----------


## Flaburgan

> Quel serait, pour vous, le programme scolaire idal au niveau des nouvelles technologies du numrique ? 
> - Capable d'effectuer une recherche *efficace* sur internet
> - Capable de maitriser les outils bureautique lmentaire
> - Soit au courant des risques et des bonnes utilisation de l'informatique notemment en ligne (c'est ici qu'il y'a un vritable manque  mon avis)


Un gros +1. La majorit des gens n'en n'ont cure de faire de l'algorithmique, et de toute manire n'auront jamais un niveau suffisant pour que ce soit utile.
La bureautique est importante, c'est la seule qui est un minimum enseigne d'aprs moi.
La recherche, bien sr.
Et les bases de scurit. Qu'est ce qu'un spam, pourquoi est-il important que mon ordinateur soit  jour...

Tout le monde devrait savoir au minimum tout a, et on verrait une trs nette amlioration de l'utilisation de l'outil informatique.
Voil ce que doivent tre les cours d'info : apprendre  utiliser l'outil, pas apprendre  le crer, c'est ininteressant pour beaucoup, et de toute manire on ne peut pas former des dveloppeurs au lyce...

----------


## Fenn_

J'approuve Guilp et Berceker_united. Je ne dis pas que le numrique doit tre absent des coles, mais pas sous cette forme "bling-bling" useless...
(quand j'y pense, je suis dans un centre de formation de dveloppeurs avec une connexion internet ADSL pourrie partage pour tout le complexe... le collge  500m est intgralement fibr... )
Plutt que de dpenser des milliers (millions?) d'euros dans le vent  fournir des quipements dmesurs par rapport  l'usage qui en est fait (des tableaux numriques, srieux? Mais b***** quoi, mme en tant que dev je prfre utiliser un tableau noir et une craie pour faire des prsentations. ), sans parler de la maintenance de tout a; compte tenu du fait que les jeunes sont de plus en plus tt confronts au numrique et  l'internet; le plus intelligent ne serait-il pas d'investir principalement sur l'humain, et non pas sur l'humain "comme une mesure parmi d'autres"? 
Sensibilisation aux risques et  la confidentialit, basiques de scurit, comment trouver ce que l'on cherche, la pertinence des rsultats: bien choisir son info, croiser les sources, l'thique sur le net, l'ouverture, cration et licences, gestion des ressources... Si tout cela tait enseign ds le dpart, ce serait un grand pas en avant pour tout le monde... (imaginez: des gens qui ne viendraient poser de questions sur dveloppez qu'en dernier recours aprs une bonne recherche google ;p Mais plus que a, qui auraient un regard critique sur l'info qu'ils dnichent, ne se laisseraient pas prendre aux plus basiques des piges (scams, phishing, faux AV...))
Aaaah, mais ce n'est qu'un doux rve de ma part, on ne va surtout pas former les jeunes  rflchir par eux-mmes et  dvelopper un esprit critique dans un espace de libert... 
Il est plus intressant de leur enseigner comment accder aux ressources, de leur donner le got du gadget, puis de laisser la pub et les rseaux sociaux se charger de leur formation de zentils consommateurs... Avec Hadopi derrire au cas o ils feraient perdre de l'argent l o il ne faut pas O

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Le financement de ces renouvellements de matriel sera assur par les collectivits locales.


Y a que moi, que a choque ce genre de chose ? 
a veut dire que l'tat va faire payer un impt supplmentaire aux communes (impts locaux qui augmentent encore) et annoncer qu'ils n'augmentent pas les impts !  ::roll::  Ils arrtent quand de nous prendre pour des c*** ?




> S'il pouvait apprendre plutt  crire correctement et une autre langue. Le numrique ils auront tout le temps d'y apprendre. Par contre, je suis pour qu'il y ait une meilleure prsence du monde numrique dans les coles.


Un norme +1




> Pour ma part, je pense qu'enseigner la programmation peut se rvler trs bnfique. L'objectif n'est certainement pas d'en faire des programmeurs plus tard, on s'entend l dessus, et il est vident que le fait que les gnrations futures auront une meilleur maitrise de l'outil informatique en gnral ne peut tre que bnfique. Cela dit, l'intrt est aussi (surtout,  mon avis), de leur inculquer un esprit logique, structur, habitu  aborder des problmes dans l'optique de trouver / crer une solution (sur le plan thorique comme pratique). Si cet enseignant trouve,  travers la programmation, le moyen de former des jeunes logiques et cratifs, je ne peux qu'applaudir sa dmarche.


Bof, apprendre la programmation n'a aucun intrt pour 95% des gens, alors...
Et s'ils doivent savoir programmer et pas crire ni compter, quel intrt ?




> Un gros +1. La majorit des gens n'en n'ont cure de faire de l'algorithmique, et de toute manire n'auront jamais un niveau suffisant pour que ce soit utile.
> La bureautique est importante, c'est la seule qui est un minimum enseigne d'aprs moi.
> La recherche, bien sr.
> Et les bases de scurit. Qu'est ce qu'un spam, pourquoi est-il important que mon ordinateur soit  jour...
> 
> Tout le monde devrait savoir au minimum tout a, et on verrait une trs nette amlioration de l'utilisation de l'outil informatique.
> Voil ce que doivent tre les cours d'info : apprendre  utiliser l'outil, pas apprendre  le crer, c'est ininteressant pour beaucoup, et de toute manire on ne peut pas former des dveloppeurs au lyce...


Je pense qu'il serait bon, aussi qu'ils apprennent le respect, la morale, le prix des choses,... Ah ben, non, a c'est du devoir des parents, et il n'est pas prvu d'duquer les parents ! Si ?  ::roll::

----------


## el_slapper

Euh, je ne crois pas que ce genre d'initiative gouvernementale cible spcifiquement le dveloppement. Ce qui n'est pas un problme en soi, certains ici ont dj expliqu pourquoi.

Le numrique peut tre utile,  condition d'tre intgr  une dmarche gnrale, dans un but prcis, appartenant  la dmarche pdagogique. Par exemple, "utiliser le logiciel machin pour faciliter l'apprentissage de la gomtrie des formes au deuxime trimestre du CE1, en complment du programme".

L, on est dans le contraire. Des outils magnifiques, sans savoir ce que l'on va en faire. Destination  ::aie:: 

+1 avec Louis Grfiiont sur le financement, aussi.

----------


## air-dex

Encore des jolis mots... J'ai vu un reportage dessus il n'y a pas longtemps, et le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est qu'on est encore en train de passer  ct du sujet. Dans ce reportage, "l'usage du numrique" consistait  remplacer les livres scolaires par... des iPads (sic !) !  terme, l'cole pensait mme laisser les tablettes aux enfants qui le mritaient. C'est certes une bonne ide pour les dos des enfants, mais c'est pas a qui va les apprendre  savoir utiliser *correctement* des outils comme Word, Excel, Internet, etc. De plus, on pourrait galement mettre en avant une entreprise franaise dans le domaine informatique (pour une fois  ::D: ), Archos.

Il serait galement bien de passer les coles sous Mandriva, ce qui ferait faire de sacres conomies et relancerait une entreprise informatique franaise (pour une fois qu'on a une seconde chose  faire valoir en informatique  ::): ) qui en a plus que besoin.

Le plus dur dans cet enseignement seront les TP sur l'enseignement des bonnes pratiques sur Internet. Je n'ose imaginer le pourcentage d'lves sur Facebook "qui n'arriveront pas  suivre"  ::aie:: . En voil un bon exemple d'utilisation de la balise [S] !

----------


## mh333

Petite remarque dun dinosaure de linformatique :
Je remarque que dun ct on a les informaticiens et de lautre les enseignants. Il ny a aucun rapport ? ( part cet enseignant qui doit faire la maintenance de 1000 ordinateurs. Chapeau et flicitations  cet enseignant)
Rappels :
On enseigne  lcole la mathmatiques des grecs anciens (bravo, car on na rien fait de mieux) et le 20 sicle est remarquable par ces 2 inventions : la mathmatique moderne avec la thorie des ensembles et les ordinateurs (je nai pas dit linformatique, car si on pose la question :  depuis quand existe linformatique ?  la rponse est 2072, on est encore quaux balbutiements de linformatique !)
Mais un des problmes est que quand on enseigne linformatique  des adultes (ceux qui sont sortis de lcole, cest peut-tre encore des gamins) et quon aborde des notions comme la programmation fonctionnelle (tiens un mot invent ?) avec la thorie des fichiers et quon parle des dimensions, la plupart des tudiants regardent le plafond et dcrochent car ils nont pas la connaissance de ces notions abstraites)
On continue denseigner  lcole que le monde est en 3 ou 4 (avec le temps) dimensions. En informatique on est dans un monde  83 dimensions minimum ou plus (le plus petit espace en automobile est 83 dimensions) et dans laro-spacial plusieurs milliers ! Ou bien 12 ou 20 dimensions dans les sites internet (ou le monde des fichiers bancaires plus simplement). Il suffit de parcourir les sites internet pour constater lincroyable mconnaissances des dimensions (par exemple sur les sites on parle du plan du site, un plan a 2 dimensions et on donne une liste sur une seule dimension qui souvent fait rfrence  la page  plan du site  elle-mme !) mme le site developpez.com (tiens vous connaissez ?) ne respecte pas cela avec la structure parent-enfant des pages internet. Toutes les pages ne sont que dans un espace  une seule dimension. (je suis au crdit agricole, chapeau leur site, et que dire du site de skydsl ? et presque tout les autres sites.)
Si on continue  enseigner avec 3 dimensions, je renonce dfinitivement  monter dans une navette spatiale !
Ceci nest quon tout petit exemple du divorce entre lenseignement scolaire et le monde de linformatique, il y en a plein dautres.
La France a t un prcurseur dans le monde de lenseignement de la mathmatique et plus simplement dans le monde de linformatique, oui, mais dans les annes cinquante ou soixante.
Aujourdhui elle est en 2352 me position sur 255 pays, quel recul ! Les indiens en rigolent encore quand notre ministre leur demande de venir tudier en France alors quils visent la 3me place mondiale.
Quand ma fille a passer le bac, une des questions tait :  le langage nest-il quun simple outil de communication ? . Bien sr pour ceux qui dveloppent, le langage est un concepteur dides abstraites qui permettent le dveloppement de concepts intelligents dune complexit incroyable et que la structuration ne peut sexprimer qu travers le langage. Je me souviens des cours de Basic quon donnait dans des lyces agricoles et que les lves considraient ( tors) comme compltement inutiles, mais cest trs ancien 
Donc :
Sans faire de cours de programmation, on est bien obliger de considrer que linformatique et ses concepts ont leur place  lcole car cest l quon apprend et quon structure son intelligence. Dans les cours pour adultes, il est souvent trop tard.
Bien sr vous allez me dire quel rapport avec tous ces discours ou rapports fumeux dun ministre franais ?
Moi je pense quon ne peut sparer ces 2 mondes (cole et informatique) et les ramener simplement  faire la diffrence entre informatique des informaticiens et lusage des ordinateur et dinternet  lcole. Il faudra bien quun jour nos enfants acquirent des notions du monde qui feront voluer linformatique vers des progrs (et les autres secteurs dailleurs. Sait-on que linformatique a fait voluer des sciences comme la thorie des langages ou la thorie des jeux de la mathmatique, par exemple ?) et non en faisant du sur place en apprenant  faire  tourner  une machine.
salut
max hagenburger - mh333

----------


## Flaburgan

il y a une coquille dans ton message au niveau de la place de la France pour l'enseignement des mathmatiques.

----------


## mh333

salut Coluche - Flaburgan
ha, ha,  ... elle est bien bonne : que la France soit class 26me-et-demi ou 25me-trois-quart sur 28,52 pays est-ce que cela a de l'importance, avec l'inflation, notre place s'envole chaque jours.
Pourtant la France a bien t parmi les meilleurs en maths et en informatique, je pense aux matheux sovitiques dbarquant en France pour un congrs de la Mathmatiques et affirmant : "en France vous avez un livre de mathmatique gnial pour les collges", rponse des franais : quoi, quel livre ?
Que le temps passe ... et je ne vais pas parl de Ramanujan un gnie indien, des allemands passs devant nous ...
mh333

----------


## bioinfornatics

je pense que l'apprentissage d'un langage de programmation est une trs bonne choses. Des tudes srieuses ont t faites ches des enfant d'coles primaire avec du python le rsultat tait trs bon. Un programme a marche ou pas etc'est dynamqique. Ceci contribue a dvelopper l'intret des jeunes

----------


## berceker united

Moi quand j'aurais mon ou mes gosses (tout dpend du nombre de femme  ::aie::  ) je lui apprendrais un langage informatique. Je sais pas lequel, mais afin de permettre de comprendre l'environnement dans laquelle il vit. Face  un problme pouvoir trouver des solutions, pas toujours toute faite mais l'apprentissage d'un langage permet de dvelopper des mcanismes de raisonnement. 
Aprs, il n'est pas obligatoire, bien au contraire, qu'il fasse un mtier en rapport directe avec l'informatique.

----------


## berceker united

> C'est ce que j'appelle des dpenses de frime... Du tape  l'oeil pour faire comme si on s'occupait des coles, alors qu'en fait on a des "ZEP"  40 lves par classe o les profs, dbords, abandonnent d'enseigner quoi que ce soit en profondeur...
> 
> La politique est la mme dans tous les secteurs (emploi, police, coles, etc) : du chiffre, des belles annonces et de la poudre aux yeux.  Mais des rsolutions cohrentes et qui font vraiment avancer le niveau de vie du citoyen? a n'est pas une proccupation  l'ordre du jour...
> 
> (ps : joli le jeuxflashsuperstar ^^)


Entirement d'accord. Ce qu'il se passe c'est que le ministre a du aller  l'tranger (surement l'Inde ) et s'est tonn de l'avanc des lves. Il revient en France en disant. Il faut mettre des ordinateurs aux enfants. Le problmes c'est que mettre des ordinateurs  tout le monde pour faire 1h d'informatique par semaine. Dpense inutile surtout qu'il faut des moyens annexes. Rseau de maintenance informatique au niveau national, fourniture d'applications homogne (Pas que du Microsoft) , l'apprentissage srieux des enseignants voir des enseignants spcifiques et pdagogues.




> Il y'a quand mme eu un petit progrs en 30 ans au niveau de l'enseignement en informatique.
> 
> A l'cole primaire on nous apprenait  programmer de l'animation vectorielle  2 images/seconde en LOGO sur THOMSON MO5, la seule utilit que a avait c'tait de dgoter 99% des enfants  tout jamais de s'intresser  l'informatique, et de conditionner les 1% restants  prendre l'habitude de ne rien comprendre  ce qu'ils codent.
> 
> (p.s. a doit expliquer bien des choses sur les nouvelles gnrations de devs)
> 
> Aujourd'hui dans les collges il y'a des beaux P.C. avec internet qui permettent aux lves de draguer sur skyblog et facebook. Ce qui est dj plus utile.


En effet, enseigner des langages sans y faire une approche ludique peut devenir trs ragoutant pour des enfants si jeune. il faut beaucoup de pdagogie. Maintenant, il faut accepter qu'il puisse ne pas tre y intress. Cela viendra plus tard.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> En effet, enseigner des langages sans y faire une approche ludique peut devenir trs ragoutant pour des enfants si jeune. il faut beaucoup de pdagogie.


Les pdagogues du XIXe sicle (2-3 langues vivantes et 1-2 mortes inculqus aux gamins) se retournent dans leur tombe  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> snip...
> max hagenburger - mh333



Une seule remarque : affligeant.....



Pour avoir t la gnration test des maths dites "modernes" (_justement, thorie des ensembles et autres_), avoir enseign 2 ans  des jeunes de Terminale C (_ l'poque_) pourtant dans une "bonne" banlieue (Sceaux), et frquenter depuis un certain temps ce forum, je ne peux que tmoigner de l'absurdit de cet enseignement "conceptuel", dans lequel la notion d'ordre de grandeur a disparu, dans lequel il est impensable de faire un calcul de tte, et le simple bon sens a disparu....


Et c'est vrai dans beaucoup de domaines... Entre l'Histoire, la Gographie, les maths, et autres franais crit, ces chres ttes blondes sont trs nettement en dessous du niveau de mes grand-parents... et de quasi tous les gens de leur gnration.. Il suffit de relire ou de chercher les lettres envoyes/reues par les soldats de la premire guerre mondiale  leur famille/fiance/femme...


Alors la "technique" progesse, mais Einstein a cr sa thorie grce  un apprentissage " l'ancienne", sans atomes et sans relativit...

Utiliser (ou se faire enseigner) les techniques dites "actuelles" n'est en rien un gage de savoir les utiliser et penser aux utlisations/concepts futurs...


Et c'est bien l tout le drame de cette optique....


Encore une fois l'informatique n'est qu'un outil... Il suffit d'aller voir sur le forum "algorithmes" le nombre de posteurs utilsant matlab et proclamant "oh moi les maths j'y connais rien"... pour s'apercevoir de l'absurdit de la chose...

A la moindre anicroche, ds que le rsultat n'est pas celui attendu, c'est "au secours"....

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Une seule remarque : affligeant.....


Un gros +10000 ! Tu as rsum le fond de ma pense. Merci. ::ccool::

----------


## mh333

H oui, cest affligeant, et les remarques de Souviron 34 et de Louis Griffont sont trs intressantes.
Ils montrent lincroyable divorce entre lenseignement scolaire  lancienne et les ncessits de concepts intelligents pour aborder le monde moderne dont linformatique fait parti, je pense mme que linformatique est le terrain privilgi de ces concepts de la mathmatiques modernes.
Jai t aussi dans lenseignement gnrale et je me souviens du jour o le directeur est brutalement entr dans ma classe et ma lanc :  Monsieur vous tes un assassin ! 
Ah bon, jai tu combien dlves ?  Monsieur vous enseignez les maths modernes !  (Un an plus tard elles taient au programme officiel de lenseignement). Un jour il est venu assist  un de mes cours, jen est profit pour faire  des maths modernes  Rponse :  ah bon, cest a ? eh bien je vous autorise  lenseigner mais seulement laprs-midi  
Va-t-on continuer  ne pas comprendre limportance de faire voluer notre enseignement vers des thories modernes indispensable  notre comprhension et notre rorganisation du monde en des formes meilleurs ?
Bien sr jabonde dans le sens que enseigner une matire dont on ne comprend pas lintrt dont on na pas ide de son application, est une catastrophe, bien sr la notion de la mathmatique la plus importante de nos jours, la thorie des ensembles, na pas t explique aux enseignants et ils ne savent pas  quoi cela sert : quel chec ! On ne peut pas leur demander de lenseigner.
La thorie des ensembles est  la base du dveloppement informatique, en particulier chez nos champions mondiaux : Microsoft, champion de la  programmation oriente objet .
Tiens vous avez dit  objet  ? Cest quoi un ensemble : chez les nuls cest  une collection dobjets distincts  quelle dfinition incroyablement ignorante de la vrai valeur de la thorie des ensembles.  Ensemble  est un notion constructive, cest notre esprit (mathmatique) qui cre l  ensemble   tel point quun mme objet dtude peut tre considr comme un millier de faons diffrentes comme un ensemble diffrent selon le but que lon poursuit. Une entreprise peut tre considre comme un ensemble de succursales, comme un ensemble de btiments, comme un ensemble de services, comme un ensemble de salaris,  tout dpend du but des rsultats recherchs : la paie, la gestion, . On apprend cela  lcole ? Non, et cest bien dommage, car  lage dadulte pour acqurir ces notions lmentaires, cest trop tard ! Cest  lcole que lon construit sa structure intelligente.
Quand jai enseign linformatique au niveau des adultes en cole dingnieurs ou bien dans des entreprises, en particulier la dcomposition par affinement de la programmation fonctionnelle, je nai pu que constater lincroyable retard dans la perception de ces connaissances et que de temps perdu !
Jai pris un jour lexemple de lenseignement de linformatique au Zare, en Afrique  moto na moto abongisa  en lingala, les lves ingnieurs avaient du mal  concevoir des notions comme la thorie des fichiers, car dans leur pays les maisons nont pas de numros, la rue na pas de nom, les bagnoles la plupart du temps navait pas de plaque dimmatriculation, leurs parents navaient pas la scu et donc pas de numro de scu  il est alors difficile de comprendre la thorie des fichiers. Mais  force dtudes et donc de temps on a put avancer.
Je veux souligner lincroyable divorce quil y a entre lenseignement donne  lcole et les ncessaires connaissances constructives pour dvelopper notre socit du future dont fait partie linformatique !
max hagenburger - mh333

----------


## souviron34

> *Ils montrent lincroyable divorce entre lenseignement scolaire  lancienne et les ncessits de concepts intelligents pour aborder le monde moderne* dont linformatique fait parti, je pense mme que linformatique est le terrain privilgi de ces concepts de la mathmatiques modernes.


Pour faire court, je ne rpondrais pas point  point...

Je ne peux m'empcher cependant de ragir l-dessus...


Pourrais-tu nous expliquer de quelle manire des "concepts intelligents" (par opposition  l'enseignement " l'ancienne", qui doit donc tre bte) permettent plus d'aborder le monde moderne ????

Que je sache, les mathmatiques (_et la dmonstration du Thorme de Fermat il y a quelques annes_) n'ont que peu  voir avec des "concepts intelligents du monde moderne"...

De mme, Copernic, Kepler,  et Galile, fondateurs de notre vision du monde et de l'espace, sont issus d'un enseignement dit "classique"... Et ont pourtant rvolutionn la pense de leur temps..

De mme, les Curie ou Schrodinger ou De Broglie ou Einstein ou Fermi ou Volta ou Carnot ou Poincar ou Stephen Jay Gould ou Stephen Hawking, Claude Lvi-Strauss, Wegener,  sont issus de l'enseignement dit "traditionnel" et ont pourtant chacun dans leurs domaines rvolutionn la pense comtemporaine...

De mme, les crateurs du WWW , au CERN, ou bien  Steve Jobs et mme Bill, et les crateurs des tlphones portables, des tablettes, etc, sont tous issus d'un enseignement plutt traditionnel....


Et pourtant, la plus grande rvolution de la fin du XXime sicle est venue de la part de physiciens, au CERN.......

Ce sont donc les crateurs du "monde moderne", et pourtant leur enseignement et leur culture taient "traditionnels"...

 ::aie:: 


En tant que physicien, et comme tous les physiciens jusqu' rcemment, je n'ai eu que 3h d'introduction au Fortran avant d'tre lanc dans la programmation de mon doctorat...  Et pourtant j'ai travaill sur d'innombrables plateformes, avec d'innombrables langages...

Parce que, et c'est justement ma formation "gnraliste  l'ancienne" qui me l'a permis, pour moi et pour nous tous l'informatique n'est qu'un outil.. Les "concepts" ne sont rien d'autre que une manire diffrente de voir la mme chose...

Je te conseillerai vivement de lire attentivement les dbats dj prsents ici-mme, par exemple :

Quelle est l'origine de la poo : texte fondateur?

Et les dbats points par des liens dans mon message dans ce fil :

Post #8

Et je re-citerai l'intervention cite dans le post qui m'est apparue la plus pertinente :

Post #61 de la discussion sur "Les avantages du procdural par rapport  l'objet ?"





> Mais il n'y en a pas de relle diffrence !
> Il y a une diffrence entre percevoir le monde d'aprs le paradigme objet et percevoir le monde d'aprs le paradigme procdural. Dans le premier cas tu vois le monde comme des objets qui communiquent entre eux pour rsoudre une tche. Chaque objet connait ce qu'il a  faire et comment il a  le faire. Il envoie des messages,  lui ou aux autres pour demander quelquechose. La paradigme procdural voit le monde comme une ensemble de fonctions qui collaborent. C'est une vision plus  mathmatique  bien qu'il faille faire attention  ne pas faire un parallle sans nuance. Rsoudre un problme c'est appeler la bonne fonction qui elle-mme appellera les autres qui lui sont ncessaires.
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a opposition ? Non. Car les objets aussi doivent faire des actions et donc employer des procdures si on veut. Les fonctions elle s'appliquent sur des donnes et donc on retrouve des agrgats et d'autres donnes complexes qui peuvent tre vu comme des  objets  aussi du monde.
> ...
> ...
> L'OO, c'est mettre les donnes en avant et dcomposer le problme selon les relations (la complexit) entre ces donnes. Le procdural, c'est mettre les fonctionnalits en avant et dcomposer le problme selon la complexit fonctionnelle. En pratique, on fait toujours un peu des deux. Les langages mettent juste plus l'emphase (attention anglicisme) sur l'une ou l'autre de ces points de vue en offrant une syntaxe et des proprits qui s'y prtent mieux. Mais finalement, on fait la mme chose.

----------


## el_slapper

Sur ce genre de sujets, j'ai tendance  tre d'accord avec Souviron. Mais, dans sa liste de grands pionniers, il a oubli Grace Hopper, pionnire de l'informatique, inventrice du mot bug, de plusieurs langages de programmation, auteur du premier compilateur connu, et bien d'autres.

Elle est issue de l'enseignement Amricain dit "des arts libraux", qui en plus d'tre un cursus bas sur les classiques, dcloisonne les classiques en question, et exige une grande multidisciplinarit. En bref, un cursus qui enseigne les bases, et comment s'en servir.

Ensuite, une fois qu'on maitrise, si on en a besoin, on peut faire des ensembles via les maths modernes. Ou n'importe quoi d'autre utile sur le moment. Mais c'est de la spcialisation. Pas besoin pour mon commercial de maitriser la thorie des ensembles. Par contre, si il sait compter, c'est un gros plus.

----------


## souviron34

> Sur ce genre de sujets, j'ai tendance  tre d'accord avec Souviron. Mais, dans sa liste de grands pionniers, il a oubli Grace Hopper, pionnire de l'informatique, inventrice du mot bug, de plusieurs langages de programmation, auteur du premier compilateur connu, et bien d'autres.


Mea Culpa..  ::oops:: 





> Pas besoin pour mon commercial de maitriser la thorie des ensembles. Par contre, si il sait compter, c'est un gros plus.


 ::ccool::  +1000

----------


## mh333

Salut souviron34
Tu as raison, si on prend mon texte au pied de la lettre, on va penser que joppose un enseignement bte  un enseignement intelligent. Je voulais opposer un enseignement bas sur des thmes  mes yeux beaucoup trop anciens pour notre monde moderne dans lequel linformatique a une place considrable. En fait je trouvais ta remarque intressante car elle me permettant davancer un peu plus dans mon expos. Surtout ne le prend pas contre toi ! Ce nest pas toi que je critique mais le scolaire qui ma donn un boulot considrable avec les adultes.
Considre plutt mon exprience qui trs souvent (trop souvent) ma mont que un mode de rflexion plus moderne faisait avancer nos travaux, spcialement pour nous. Je peux aussi cit, ce n'est qu'un exemple, lorganisation des emplois du temps dans un lyce ou en cole dingnieurs en dbut danne : le souk, mais si on utilise les principes de la dcomposition par affinement, alors le problme est bien plus vite rsolu. Ou bien :  Max cela fait 10 ans quon dveloppe, tu nas rien  nous apprendre  et trs vite ces gens comprenaient quils avaient encore beaucoup  apprendre grce au structuralisme. Jen aurais beaucoup  raconter sur ce sujet.
Quand je parle de la poo, je ne critique pas, mais jinsiste, ce nest pas  lcole quon apprend des notions permettant dtre encore plus efficace avec une technique issue des maths modernes.
Et donc pour moi, la prsence ncessaire de linformatique nest pas suffisante dans le monde scolaire.
mh333

----------


## souviron34

> Quand je parle de la poo, je ne critique pas, mais jinsiste, ce nest pas  lcole quon apprend des notions permettant dtre encore plus efficace avec une technique issue des maths modernes.
> Et donc pour moi, la prsence ncessaire de linformatique nest pas suffisante dans le monde scolaire.
> mh333



Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait que l'cole comble le vide par exemple de la POO pour tre "plus efficace"..

Excuse-moi, je respecte ton exprience, mais ce que tu cites comme exemple n'a que de trs lointains rapports avec l'exprience industrielle et de recherche que j'ai eue et vue autour de moi...

Et pour moi, mme le "ncessaire" dans ta phrase est de trop.. "utile" me semble plus adapt..

Comme ce n'est pas ncessaire, ce qui y est  l'heure actuelle y est largement suffisant , voire trop mme, car orientant dj des ides, des conceptions , avec des ides au miuex partielles, au pre fausses..

Les forums conception, ou mthodes, ou IA, ou algorithmes, pour ne citer que les principaux, mais aussi la plupart des forums techniques que j'ai pu voir ici sont truffs de jeunes ayant appris de mauvaises conceptions, de mauvaises reprsentations, ayant une vue biaise, ou au contraire pensant que "_l'ordi peut tout faire et que dans 5 ans ils nous remplacent_"...

Et mme dans la Taverne on voit des posts hallucinants, o le sens de l'esprit critique a t totalement sous-dvelopp par justement une utilisation des mthodes/outils informatiques accessibles dans une scolarit (_petits programmes, internet_)... O ces lves ou ex-lves se laissent totalement influencer par la rumeur internet, ne savent pas sparer de bonnes sources d'information des mauvaises, etc etc.. 


Ce qui,  mon avis, devrait tre plutt le rle essentiel de la "formation informatique"  l'cole....


Les langages, les paradigmes, ils auront toujours le temps de l'apprendre en entreprise.. 

L, d'un ct vous voulez quelque chose "d'efficace", et aprs vous vous lamentez que les entreprises embauchent en stages peu ou pas pay des petits jeunes et qu'il y ait du chmage : MAIS C'EST NORMAL AVEC CETTE MANIERE DE FAIRE ....


Et comme quand on est jeune on ne voit pas trs loin (_je le sais, je l'ai t et c'est pareil dans tous les domaines : j'ai commenc  voir que la physique et les maths qu'on m'apprenait au lyce et en classe prpa taient utiles quand je suis arriv en ... 5ime anne de fac !!!_) parce qu'on n'est pas mr, sous le prtexte qu'il PEUT y avoir 1 gnie quelque part, on f.ut dans la m.rde 90.99 % des lves...



En bref, je renforcerais plutt la philo et l'histoire (_pour le respect et donc la considration des travaux antrieurs_), et la gographie, pour arrter ce nombrilisme effarant de gamins se pensant tre plus forts que tout le monde, faisant un exercice pour crer un compilo et ensuite proclamant "_j'ai invent un nouveau langage_", pour arrter ce mouvement de pense que "_tout ce qui est nouveau est bien et tout ce qui a plus de 3 ans c'est prhistorique_"...


Honntement, quand on voit la grande majorit des codes publis, et la grande majorit des "conceptions" d'aujourd'hui, c'est  s'arracher les cheveux de dsespoir... D'imbrication, de mauvaises applications de principes, de spaghettis..

Tout a parce que la pense de base n'est pas claire, et est brouille par justement de la "technicit" mal apprise et mal digre...


Donc  mon avis ce qu'il y a  l'heure actuelle est non seulement amplement suffisant, mais mme beaucoup trop par rapport  ce qu'il faudrait...

*L'informatique n'est et ne sera qu'UN OUTIL, avec Word, Excel, IE et sans doute une calculatrice et peut-tre Photoshop et WindowsMediaPlayer, pour 99% des gens qui vous passent entre les mains...*

Et que ce soit la secrtaire mdicale, le prpos au guichet de la SNCF ou d'une banque, le releveur de compteur d'EDF, et autres dockers, pompistes, caissires chez Mammouth ou Carrrefour, etc etc, eh bien ta thorie des ensembles, ta POO, etc etc, non seulement a ne leur servira  rien, mais qui plus est sans doute a les fera fuir l'cole ou rater leurs exams...

Et les autres, ils auraient pu ne l'apprendre qu' l'universit ou  l'IUT... et mme l, je ne suis pas certain qu'un tudiant en Histoire de l'Art ou en sociologie ait besoin de comprendre les mcanismes d'un compilateur, la thorie des fichiers, ou la POO, ou les schmas de dveloppement WaterFall ou Agiles... 


Malheureusement ton point de vue reflte bien justement le gouffre sparant la perception du monde par les enseignants de celle de la vraie vie en dehors de l'cole.... (y compris  l'universit ou dans des labos)

D'aprs tes exemples, peut-tre que cela fait avancer VOS travaux,  vous, personnels de l'enseignement, mais gnraliser cela  l'ensemble du monde (_ce qui est le cas quand on modifie le progammes d'enseignement_), c'ezt  mon avis non seulement excessif, biais, mais par dessus tout faux...


C'est de plus une attitude particulirement pernicieuse, car faisant croire aux lves qu'ils ont acquis une "technicit", leur susctant, chez eux et leurs parents, des espoirs, "technict et "expriences" dont ils se gargarisent en arrivant sur le march du travail, rlant que les postes sont trop bas, les salaires trop bas, etc etc...   alors que simplement le monde de l'entreprise les prend pour ce qu'ils sont rellement : des dbutants qu'il faut former de A  Z..

On gnre donc non seulement des gnrations de gens ayant acquis une "technicit" au dtriment d'une culture gnrale essentielle, mais galement des gnrations de jeunes frustrs et de parents dus et moroses et pessimistes...

Ce qui se passe en Tunisie en ce moment est un exemple flagrant : 70% des jeunes y ont bac+4... On peut faire ce qu'on veut, mais un pays ne peut pas donner du travail correspondant  Bac+4  70% de sa population... : il faut bien de l'agriculture, des plombiers, des garagistes, des lectriciens, des soudeurs, des maons, des fraiseurs, du personnel de mnage, des cuisiniers, ... Et nous avons le mme problme ici, sauf que le ratio jeunes/vieux est (pour l'instant) plus quilibr que chez eux...

----------


## OWickerman

> H oui, cest affligeant, et les remarques de Souviron 34 et de Louis Griffont sont trs intressantes.
> Ils montrent lincroyable divorce entre lenseignement scolaire  lancienne et les ncessits de concepts intelligents pour aborder le monde moderne dont linformatique fait parti, je pense mme que linformatique est le terrain privilgi de ces concepts de la mathmatiques modernes.
> Jai t aussi dans lenseignement gnrale et je me souviens du jour o le directeur est brutalement entr dans ma classe et ma lanc :  Monsieur vous tes un assassin ! 
> Ah bon, jai tu combien dlves ?  Monsieur vous enseignez les maths modernes !  (Un an plus tard elles taient au programme officiel de lenseignement). Un jour il est venu assist  un de mes cours, jen est profit pour faire  des maths modernes  Rponse :  ah bon, cest a ? eh bien je vous autorise  lenseigner mais seulement laprs-midi


Et depuis quand un chef d'tablissement a un quelconque pouvoir de dcision sur le contenu des enseignements ? Il n'est qu'un administratif et n'est mme pas le suprieur hirarchique d'un enseignant qui dpend de son inspecteur.
De plus, les maths "modernes" sont plus vieilles que Hrode...

----------


## el_slapper

Souviron a tendance  formuler mieux que moi. C'est  peu prs ce que je voulais dire quand je parlais des arts libraux : L'inventrice du concept de compilateur tait une prof de maths.....qui avait bouff de la philo, de l'histoire, et des lettres anciennes en quantit industrielle. Et pas seulement des maths.

C'est toute la diffrence entre Formation et Cursus. Quand je suis entr en cole d'ing(gnraliste), on m'a dit "1% de ce que tu vas apprendre ici te sera rellement utile". Ces 1% reprsentent ma formation. Les 99 autres % reprsentent mon cursus. J'ai par la suite eu d'autres formations, ddies  un usage direct dans le monde professionel.

Mais si j'ai pu utiliser avec succs ces formations, et mme aller au-del de ce qu'elles m'offraient, c'est parceque j'ai eu un cursus. On m'a appris  rflchir sur des problmes de moteurs electriques, d'usinage, d'assemblage, d'injection thermoplastique, de collage des composites, de changements rapides de moules, d'organisation du travail dans une imprimerie ou dans une usine de biscottes. J'ai mme, de mes mains, soud, frais, tourn, oxycoup, inject, extrud, polymris. Tout ceci ne m'est d'aucun intert _direct_ dans mes activits de dveloppement. Pourtant, tout ceci fait de moi un meilleur dveloppeur.

Tout simplement parceque cel largit mon horizon. Un petit jeune  qui on a martel pendant 5 ans "La POO sauvera le monde" n'a pas les moyens de remettre ce message en cause. Moi, je peux me permettre - grce  un vraie formation large, bien que pas autant qu'une vraie formation aux arts libraux - de ne la voir que comme un outil de plus dans la boite. Que je sors au besoin. Mais quand il n'y a pas besoin, non.

Un cursus, c'est apprendre  s'adapter. A ne pas s'enfermer dans une manire de penser. A ce titre, les formations de base sont extrmement importantes. Les maths modernes sont une formation spcifique, que l'on peut acqurir dans un second temps(genre aprs le bac) pour avoir un nouvel outil dans la boite, mais sont d'une grande complexit et vont juste dgouter le collgien moyen. Ou mme le lycen.

----------


## mh333

Salut Souviron, japprcie ton intervention.
Je vois bien lincomprhension de ma position, je ne parle pas dapprendre les structures informatiques ou autres technologies  lcole. Je parle dune volution ncessaire de certains enseignements, en maths par exemple, qui permettront plus tard daborder des concepts qui demandent une structuration intelligente acquise  lcole. Bien sr, je veux parler de la thorie des ensembles. Certes,  mes yeux, linformatique est lapplication privilgie des ensembles, mais on retrouve cela partout, comme la gestion des tablissements scolaires mais aussi des entreprises, de la nation etc Oui, ce nest pas linformatique  lcole qui remplira le trou de certaines ducations, mais elle est limage de certaines complexits quil vaudrait mieux aborder  lcole. Par exemple linformatique utilise,  un niveau extraordinaire, la notion de virtuel, les instits en parlent ? Sont-ils mme au courant ? Un instit vient de me dire que les consquences, elles, ne sont pas virtuelles !
Je ne pensais pas parler de cela mais un de mes directeurs ma dit un jour :  vous, quand on vous envoi en prestation chez un client, la premire demi-journe, on attend  ct du tlphone dans langoisse de ce qui peut arriver  rponse de ma part :  il est dj arriv quelque chose depuis plusieurs annes ?   non, rien !  Et donc, ma position, je comprend quon puisse lui rentrer dedans, tant que je nai pas fait la preuve que jai quelque chose  montrer. Par exemple, jarrivais dans une entreprise, et tout de suite je donnais un programme  crire  vous avez la matine et moi 2 heures cet aprs-midi   Mais monsieur, il faudrait un mois pour crire ce programme  
Laprs-midi je montrais comment avec une mthodologie ont pouvait rsoudre le problme en 2 heures et alors, aprs, les auditeurs voulaient bien couter mon expos. Il est arriv que je nai pas appliqu cette mthode et alors mon expos na pas march. Donc ce que je peux dire ici, peut ne pas tre compris. Mais je pose une question sur le monde scolaire, car mon exprience ma mont une incroyable insuffisance au niveau de lenseignement gnrale et qui pnalise le monde adulte.
Je vois un divorce entre nous que tu dfinis parfaitement par lopposition entre  ncessaire  et  utile , cest bien cela, l je crois quon sentend. Et on peut aller plus loin, si on na pas compris  quoi cela sert, cela peut se rvler comme ngatif et donc linformatique pourrait mme tre  de trop .
Japprouve ta remarque qui oppose la  technicit  dont se parent beaucoup trop de gens  lheure actuelle oppose  la culture gnrale, car cest bien de cela que je veux voque par des insuffisances de lenseignement.
A OWickerman : toi aussi, tu vois le ridicule de cette situation  lcole.
mh333

----------


## souviron34

je te rpondrais juste, par rapport au sujet du thread en particulier :

il y a justement tellement de lacunes aujourd'hui dans l'enseignement ,  cause des diverses rformes des 40 dernires annes, et en particulier de l'importance de plus en plus amoindrie de concepts tels que "le par-coeur", l'orthographe, le calcul mental, les ordres de grandeur, l'histoire, la gographie, la philosophie, sous la pousse de la pense 68-arde du "_il faut laisser cours  la crativit_", que, *bien avant de pouvoir "inclure quelque chose qui pourrait tre utile*" comme les maths modernes (_et, par rapport au thread, l'informatique plus "leve"_), _il vaudrait mieux r-inclure ce qui est ncessaire_ ..

En ce sens, la diffrence existe toujours entre Classes Prpa/Grandes Ecoles et universit,  cause de la notion de "par coeur", qui permet de dvelopper la mmoire (_qui, comme n'importe quel muscle du corps, se dveloppe si on la fait travailler, et s'atrophie dans le cas contraire_)..


Je viens d'une formation (_l'astronomie_) dans laquelle, depuis au moins 2000 ans jusqu'au milieu des annes 60, on n'arrivait qu'une fos qu'on avait matris les langues (_plusieurs mortes et plusieurs vivantes : au moins 5 de chaque)_, la thologie, l'histoire, la philosophie, les maths, puis la physique...  C'tait la fin , l'apothose de l'esprit savant...

Il en va de mme des grands noms de la physique, de la chimie, mais aussi de l'archologie, de l'histoire de l'art, de la sociologie, de l'histoire..

Si l'on regarde le cursus de tous ces gens, la plupart parlait, outre leur langue maternelle, le franais, le latin, le grec, et souvent l'hbreu et le sanscrit.. et souvent galement le perse et l'arabe. Plus l'allemand, l'italien...


Et quand je dis "parlait", c'tait vraiment "parlait".. couramment...

Et je r-itre que la thorie des ensembles est utile _ventuellement_ si on matrise dj les maths dites "classiques"... .

Mais que son apprentissage ne doit pas et ne peut pas remplacer..


De la mme manire qu'en Physque, il serait absurde d'enseigner la Relativit avant d'avoir enseign la mcanique classique, qui sert quand mme trs nettement plus, mme si la Relatiivt permet de dfinir les trous noirs et la courbure de l'espace-temps...

De la mme manire pour l'informatique...

En fait, ton approche "tre prt au monde moderne" en maths ou en informatique reviendrait  enseigner la Relatiivit et ne pas enseigner la mcanique classique en physique... Ce qui, je le re-dis, est parfaitement absurde...


De la mme manire, comme mentionn dans un autre dbat, il est absurde d'avoir des "formations de "chef de projet", fussent-elles  l'universit..



_Et je pense qu'au contraire, donc, une volution ncessaire de l'enseignement des maths serait tout d'abord de revenir aux maths classiques, et qu'il n'est absolument pas ncessaire d'ajouter de l'informatique_.. 

J'ai retrouv un bouquin de maths crit par mon grand-pre pour le passage du Certificat d'Etudes dans les annes 40... L'crasante majorit des lves de 3ime anne de fac aujourd'hui seraient incapables de rsoudre la moiti des exercices qui y sont proposs.... 

Alors que 90% des jeunes ayant 13 ou 14 ans dans les annes 1940 le savaient.... et que a sert : les fameux problmes de robinets et de baignoire, mais aussi de vlo et de trajectoire de roue, etc, tout plombier, tout maon, toute personne voulant installer du solaire, voulant discuter du Rchauffement Climatique, voulant travailler sur "les nergies propres", etc.... en a besoin.. Et donc ce serait trs nettement plus une "prparation au monde moderne" que le fait de savoir ce qu'est une relation associative, une union, etc etc..

----------


## mh333

Salut
Tes arguments sont trs intressants mais tu comprendras que je pense linverse. Je suis pour une culture gnrale trs approfondie et je ne lui oppose pas une culture plus moderne, mais je pense que cette dernire doit venir enrichir la premire.
Pour prendre un petit exemple : une prime sera attribue aux employs du service dentretien et aux employs de la scurit, celui qui dveloppe comprend que le et  de la condition pour lui est un ou en effet un employ est dentretien ou de scurit et si lanalyse ne sait pas quon dfinit la condition  son niveau dans la dcomposition ensembliste alors la condition sexprime  son inverse et donc un et est un ou. Tiens ce nest pas  lcole quon enseigne la logique ? Car et et ou, ce nest pas de la logique lmentaire ?
Ton grand-pre est lauteur dun livre de maths ? Bravo.
Pour plaisanter une petite histoire : mon tablissement mavait impos un livre de maths qui  mes yeux ntait pas bon, Un jour, comme exercice jai demand  mes lves de trouver les erreurs contenues dans le livre : ils en ont trouv, non pas une ou deux, mais dans toutes les pages (sauf la page blanche), jai beaucoup hsit et jai renonc  crire aux auteurs.
Prenons un exemple : une variable est un nombre qui peut changer de valeur (ce nombre, on le cherche encore )
Une autre plaisanterie, ma nice me dit mon prof de maths ne me lche pas, il menvoie tout le temps au tableau , je lui est alors conseill de lui demander cest quoi une variable ? et cest ce quelle a fait ! Rponse : tu pose une drle de question ! il ne lui a pas donn la rponse mais aprs il ne la plus jamais embte.
En Egypte dans un temple, je montrais  un groupe une reprsentation qui montrait la complexit de reprsenter des nombres suprieur  1000 en hiroglyphe. Jai arrt en voyant un flic sapprocher car un non gyptien na pas le droit de faire guide. Mais en France, jai enseign la multiplication russe ainsi appele car elle a t invente par les romains, en effet les ordinateurs utilise cette multiplication romaine (en binaire bien sr), a cest de la mathmatique moderne.
Quelquun a dit : un comptable doit juste savoir compter le mien ma montr que  prsent il est oblig de grer des codes densemble dinformations incroyablement compliques pour que le trsor fasse ses dclarations dimpts, la moindre erreur et le dossier est rejet, par exemple code CG30 : aprs recherche cest une virgule de trop dans ladresse de sa caisse. Maudite composition ensembliste qui lui gche la vie.
Gdel pense que pour tre un bon lve en math, il nest pas ncessaire de rinventer la mathmatique, et je suis tout  fait daccord avec lui : un bon lve doit rinventer la mathmatique ! (mme si cest toujours la mme). Donc on est daccord.
Quest ce que tu penses de cette longue discussion entre nous ?
mh333

----------


## thithi83

Trs intressant, et je rejoins compltement soubiron pour avoir retrouv des livres d'coles d'un de mes cousins. Son livre de Physique Chimie de sa Seconde dans les annes 70 tait vraiment plus dur que mes livres de Terminale S en 2000. Son livre de 100 pages, tait tellement dense que mon livre de 300 pages ne couvrait mme pas la moiti de son programme! Bon ok, j'tais Sp Maths, et pas en Physique/Chimie, mais j'imagine que cela doit tre pareil.

Je suis vraiment persuad qu' force de ne vouloir faire que du haut niveau, on reste trs haut sur son nuage, et la chute est d'autant plus difficile  digrer ! Ne pas vouloir se mettre les mains dans la mouise est quelque chose que l'on paye trs cher  l'arrive. 

Et mettre des gamins devant des crans pour dire simplement "Oui, nous sommes modernes, on fait de l'informatique  l'cole, hourra" c'est mettre de ct la ncessaire adaptation de l'esprit humain  des outils spcifiques pour favoriser la production dans un systme conomique dfini.

Vous avez bien lu, je distingue l'argument avanc pour forcer l'adoption de l'outil par le systme ducatif, des motivations profondes qui conduisent  ce projet.

Je pense simplement que les choses changent, et il vaut mieux apprendre  un gosse  pcher pour attraper du poisson - activit saine, qui lui permettra de se nourrir un minimum, pour peu qu'il apprenne aussi  ramasser des appts et  reconnatre un biotope non pollu - que lui apprendre  travailler sur un outil ou sur un mode de production qui sera sans doute obsolte dans moins d'une dizaine d'annes... car en matire d'usage des nouvelles technologies, c'est la rvolution tous les deux ans!

Et on pousse les masses  consommer comme des moutons. Le pire, c'est que cela marche. C'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui, prendre les gens en otage, c'est commencer par vouloir en faire des propritaires - cad crdits, cad obligation de bosser, cad de se taire mme quand il a raison pour prserver son emploi.

Vu que cela fonctionne avec certains, on essaye mme de les faire travailler pour rien du tout, vu qu'ils acceptent de se faire avoir...

Au plaisir d'apprendre  apprendre et pas d'abrutir nos enfants avec des crans vides de sens et d'intrt.

----------


## souviron34

> Salut
> Tes arguments sont trs intressants mais tu comprendras que je pense linverse. Je suis pour une culture gnrale trs approfondie et je ne lui oppose pas une culture plus moderne, mais je pense que cette dernire doit venir enrichir la premire.


Voir l'enqute PISA :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programme_PISA




> La plupart des commentateurs notent que l'enqute a eu un effet salutaire en attirant l'attention des pouvoirs et de l'opinion publique sur la ncessit de rformer les diffrents systmes ducatifs[11]. Les questionnaires, notamment, ouvrent des pistes de rforme possible en identifiant certains facteurs de russite[12]. Comme les concepteurs de l'tude PISA ont d se poser la question des comptences ncessaires  des jeunes de 15 ans pour faire face au monde d'aujourd'hui, avant de mettre en place les protocoles d'valuation, il s'avre que le Haut Conseil de l'Education Nationale a bien d admettre que l'Education Nationale n'a jamais pos la question en ces termes, - les comptences  acqurir  15 ans. L'cole franaise vise des savoirs acquis, matire par matire : ceci aboutit  enseigner par exemple les Mathmatiques non comme un outil au service d'apprentissages futurs, mais comme une discipline en elle-mme. D'o le malaise face aux rsultats PISA d'une partie des enseignants franais.


resultats-pisa-2010-pisa-mesure-le-niveau-des-eleves-mais-aussi-leurs-capacites-a-aller-plus-loin.html


CQFD...






> Quest ce que tu penses de cette longue discussion entre nous ?
> mh333


Je pense que elle est trs simplement parfaitement reprsentative d'une socit dans laqueqlle le bon sens a disparu , et a t supplant par les modes, la psychologie  2 balles, le culte de l'enfant-roi, et la "fast-culture", comme le "fast-food", aid en cela par des langages technocratiques et dcideurs qui, usant de ce langage, manipulent des ides abstraites et qui n'ont pas de sens dans la ralit...


Entre la soi-disant "modernit", la soi-disant "auto-discipline" et "anti-discipline  l'ancienne", il n'y a plus ni de respect (_envers une autorit quelle qu'elle soit : parents, enseignants, policiers, juges, politiques, personnes plus ages, ..._), ni mmoire (_ce qui n'est pas "moderne" est "obsolte" ou "dinosauresque"_), ni rgles (_l'orthographe on s'en fiche : les fautes ne sont mme pas comptes dans les devoirs de franais)_)et est donc condamn  tre une "culture de l'instant", une culture-jetable... sans Histoire, sans accumulation, ....


Et le fait d'abandonner les bases ne favorisent pas la "cration", mais simplement au mieux la r-invention du fil  couper le beurre (_pour les plus dous_) , au pire et en moyenne un ego surdimensionn, doubl d'une inculture crasse et d'une faiblesse gigantesque dans le discernement.....

Je pense que notre discussion montre simplement le mal profond qu'a cr cette option 68-arde et "techno-centre" pour ne pas dire technocratique, dans notre culture et notre rayonnement....


Le seul rayonnement de la France qui reste aujourd'hui date du XVIII ime sicle, et des pays francophones dans lesquels les populations et enseignants ont t forms   l'cole '"ancienne", que ce soit par les missions chrtiennes (Jsuites et soeurs), ou que ce soit par justement les manuels de l'poque de mon grand-pre...

On se demande pourquoi les ingalits s'accroissent dans un pays comme la France ? Tout simplement parce que l'Ecole n'est plus un socle "rpublicain galitaire", mais parce que, comme elle n'enseigne pas ce qu'il faut, les enfants vivant dans un milieu priviligi peuvent acqurir ce qui leur manque  par leur milieu, alors que les autres sont laisss pour compte... On cre donc par ce systme des lites et des "masses" qu'on a persuad qu'elles avaient de la culture, mais qui n'en ont pas et sont donc facilement dirigeables par des slogans...


On dnonce  tour de bras les USA,leur systme ingalitaire et leur inculture gnrale,  mais on les a copis et aprs on s'tonne que a donne les mmes rsultats...

----------


## souviron34

Je complterai cette discussion avec mh333 sur 3 extraits :




> Jai pris un jour lexemple de lenseignement de linformatique au Zare, en Afrique  moto na moto abongisa  en lingala, les lves ingnieurs avaient du mal  concevoir des notions comme la thorie des fichiers, car dans leur pays les maisons nont pas de numros, la rue na pas de nom, les bagnoles la plupart du temps navait pas de plaque dimmatriculation, leurs parents navaient pas la scu et donc pas de numro de scu  il est alors difficile de comprendre la thorie des fichiers. Mais  force dtudes et donc de temps on a put avancer.


N'aurait-il pas t plus simple de parler de leurs villages et familles, avec une maison pour la famille, et que le village est fait d'un ensemble de maisons  ????

Et qu'on "range" les lments d'une mme famille dans une mme maison ??







> Par exemple linformatique utilise,  un niveau extraordinaire, la notion de virtuel, les instits en parlent ? Sont-ils mme au courant ? Un instit vient de me dire que les consquences, elles, ne sont pas virtuelles !


Une bonne lecture de Pascal aurait suffit "_un cercle dont le centre est partout et la circonfrence nulle part_"...

Et bien sr qu'ils sont au courant du virtuel .. Tu as dj touch ou vu des lectrons, toi ??? Eh bien ces instits ils ont eu des cours de physique, o on leur a enseign l'lectricit...

Mme chose quand ils parlent  leur classe des plantes, des galaxies, et autres...  On peut en parler, les expliquer, mais on ne les voit pas, on ne peut mme que extrmemement difficilement les imaginer.. C'est pas virtuel, a, pour le commun des mortels ?






> Pour prendre un petit exemple : une prime sera attribue aux employs du service dentretien et aux employs de la scurit, celui qui dveloppe comprend que le et  de la condition pour lui est un ou en effet un employ est dentretien ou de scurit et si lanalyse ne sait pas quon dfinit la condition  son niveau dans la dcomposition ensembliste alors la condition sexprime  son inverse et donc un et est un ou.


Dj moi-mme, mme en relisant plusieurs fois j'ai du mal  comprendre...  ::aie:: 





> Tiens ce nest pas  lcole quon enseigne la logique ? Car et et ou, ce nest pas de la logique lmentaire ?


Si, et normalement a s'apprend en classe de philosophie, la logique...   ::D: 
(_avec les sophismes etc_)

Et l tu y introduis un biais informatique, qui est le rajout du "lmentaire"... absolument non ncessaire par rapport  la notion du et et du ou...

 ::D:

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Enseignement : les classes manquent de matriel informatique et de professeurs comptents dans ces matires, d'aprs une tude anglaise
Mise  jour du 28.03.2010 par Katleen*

Visiblement, il n'y a pas qu'en France que les conditions d'apprentissage de l'informatique ne satisfont pas les citoyens.

Une rcente tude anglaise vient relancer le dbat. Ralise il y a quelques mois via la visite de 89 coles primaires et de 89 collges et lyces, elle indique que seul un quart des coles primaires et que moins de la moiti des tablissements du secondaire font une "bonne utilisation" des nouvelles technologies.

Il est galement fait mention de "manque d'expertise" des enseignants qui gnrent des "expriences d'apprentissage limites". 

De plus, de nombreux tablissements manquent d'quipement informatique ncessaire  tous les lves. Ainsi, 28 tablissements du secondaire n'avaient pas assez aux outils adquats  leurs leons. D'autres ne possdaient pas de ressources  jour.

Tout ceci motiverait certains tudiants  ne pas choisir l'option Design & Technology pour l'quivalent de notre Baccalaurat. 

Pourtant, les jeunes de plus de en plus connects et donc de plus en plus  l'aise avec les appareils rcents et les technologies qui les accompagnent.

L'tude montre d'ailleurs que les enfants entrant  l'cole primaire matrisent mieux les ordinateurs que ceux d'il y a trois ans. Et appelle  "de rapides amliorations", surtout dans les filires technologiques.

Et en France, o en somme nous ?                   

Source : L'tude de l'Ofsted

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les manquements constats au Royaume-Uni se retrouvent en France ?

 ::fleche::  Comment amliorer l'enseignement de l'informatique en France ? En Europe ?

----------


## Marco46

> Comment amliorer l'enseignement de l'informatique en France ? En Europe ?


Il faut 3 ou 4 heures de cours par semaine du CP au BAC. 

Et commencer par leur apprendre  utiliser un clavier. On apprend bien  tenir un stylo  l'cole non ? Je vois pas a que a aurait de choquant d'avoir des cours pour bien positionner ses mains sur un clavier et frapper sans le regarder. Je vois mme des collgues dveloppeurs qui tapent avec 2 ou 3 doigts des deux mains et qui font le va-et-viens cran/clavier. Je trouve a barjo ...

Pour moi a commence dj par l.

Ensuite les notions de bases, dossier/fichier, couper/coller, etc ...

Gestion d'un traitement de texte / tableur.

Apprentissage du rseau (qu'il comprenne que son facebook il est aux USA chez un inconnu, ce qu'est un nom de domaine, que le mail peut tre hberg chez soi sans soucis, ...)

Bref y aurait beaucoup  dire et j'ai pas le temps.




> Pensez-vous que les manquements constats au Royaume-Uni se retrouvent en France ?


Pour avoir eu des proches ayant des gosses en Angleterre ses dernires annes, il semblerait que l'tat de l'cole publique outre manche soit pire qu'ici. Bien pire.

----------


## Flaburgan

> Il faut 3 ou 4 heures de cours par semaine du CP au BAC.


Absolument d'accord qu'il y a beaucoup  apprendre, mais caser 4 heures de cours supplmentaires par semaine...

----------


## Neko

> Il faut 3 ou 4 heures de cours par semaine du CP au BAC.


Le but c'est pas d'en faire des programmeurs mais juste qu'ils sachent se dmerder seul. Commencer tt pour viter les mauvaises habitudes ( surtout au clavier) oui, mais 3 ou 4 heures par semaines pendant 12 ans c'est compltement inutile, faut arrter...

----------


## Marco46

> Le but c'est pas d'en faire des programmeurs mais juste qu'ils sachent se dmerder seul. Commencer tt pour viter les mauvaises habitudes ( surtout au clavier) oui, mais 3 ou 4 heures par semaines pendant 12 ans c'est compltement inutile, faut arrter...


C'est presque plus utile de savoir utiliser un clavier qu'un stylo de nos jours.

Donc non c'est pas compltement inutile. Ya plein plein plein de notions  apprendre aux utilisateurs sans forcment leur apprendre le moindre bout de script.

La netiquette, la gestion des mails, des favoris, de la vie prive, des backups, des certificats, des signatures lectroniques, etc ... etc ... etc ...

Toute une culture  faire.

----------


## mrjay42

> Je pense simplement que les choses changent, et il vaut mieux apprendre  un gosse  pcher pour attraper du poisson - activit saine, qui lui permettra de se nourrir un minimum, pour peu qu'il apprenne aussi  ramasser des appts et  reconnatre un biotope non pollu - que lui apprendre  travailler sur un outil ou sur un mode de production qui sera sans doute obsolte dans moins d'une dizaine d'annes... car en matire d'usage des nouvelles technologies, c'est la rvolution tous les deux ans!


Je ne suis pas d'accord mais je ne remet pas en doute tes intentions qui me semblent trs louables.
A ton ide j'opposerai celle de el_slapper, qui dit clairement que ce qui compte pour lui c'est le "tout" qu'il appelle le cursus.

Je tente un rsum :
_On sait qu'on ne peut pas tout apprendre  quelqu'un

_Prenons, le postulat de "el_slapper" : pour construire un esprit prt  apprhender le monde moderne et en particulier l'informatique (c'est le sujet de ce _topic_)  : il faut voir des choses diffrentes et exprimenter un peu, et passer par des dtours pour obtenir des rsultats dans un domaine technique et spcifique comme la programmation.

_thithi83, toi tu dis que mettre des gamins devant des ordis, dont les software seront obsoltes d'ici deux ans...et donc totalement inutile...

Et l je dis "Non"  ::): 
Non, car, faisons une fois n'est pas coutume une mtaphore automobile, si j'apprends  conduire sur une 4L, je saurais quand mme conduire une Laguna.
Certes, je ne connaitrais pas les options de dernire gnration de la Laguna, mais au moins je saurais conduire correctement  ::): 

Bref, tout a pour dire, que donner aux jeunes le gout de la technologie, leur donner une connaissance gnral de l'outil, leur donner des bonnes pratiques pour apprendre  protger leur ordinateur et les informations personnelles, leur donner une vision claire de ce qu'est Internet
C'est forcment une bonne chose.

----------


## Flaburgan

Mon prcdent message avait pour signification "certe 4h par semaine ce serait gnial, mais jamais ce ne sera possible de les insrer en laissant les autres matires". Et virer le sport pour remplacer par un ordi, alors que les gosses ne jouent dj plus dehors quand ils sont chez eux... Et les autres matires, perte de culture gnrale qui faibli dj d'anne en anne...

----------


## souviron34

> C'est presque plus utile de savoir utiliser un clavier qu'un stylo de nos jours.
> 
> Donc non c'est pas compltement inutile. Ya plein plein plein de notions  apprendre aux utilisateurs sans forcment leur apprendre le moindre bout de script.
> 
> La netiquette, *la gestion des mails, des favoris, de la vie prive, des backups, des certificats, des signatures lectroniques*, etc ... etc ... etc ...
> 
> Toute une culture  faire.


tous trucs qui seront vraisemblablement totalement obsoltes quand ils seront grands..  ::roll::  ::roll:: 


La *gestion* de la vie prive concerne les parents..

*L'veil*  la protection de la vie prive, oui, mais a n'a rien  voir avec l'informatique : avec un tlphone et twitter c'est kifkif..


Les backups est une notion totalement inutile  un gamin.


Kif kif pour certificats et signatures lectroniques..


Alors OK pour bien utliser un clavier, pour avoir une bonne position gnrale, pour la Netiquette, pour les AVETRTISSEMENTS sur les dangers (_qu'ils soient de rencontre, de divulgation, de vie prive, ou autres_) et basta...

----------


## Flaburgan

Sous prtexte que les technologies actuellement vont voluer, on ne doit pas les apprendre ? Et on apprend quoi alors, les futures qui ne sont pas encore inventes ?
La simplicit du mail fait qu'il est encore l pour quelques annes  mon avis. De toute manire, il faut apprendre  utiliser ce qui existe puis faire voluer nos connaissances en mme temps que l'outil volue. Il est stupide de ne pas dcouvrir quelque chose sous prtexte qu'il va un jour disparatre.

----------


## Jidefix

Ben personellement si on dbloque 4h de cours, je serait plus pour en faire de vraies heures d'ducation civiques... et pas de rattrapages de cours de go hein?
Parce que bon, l'informatique (on devrait plus parler de bureautique  mon humble avis), c'est pratique, mais un ou deux TD pour prsenter les bases sont largement suffisants je trouve. Le reste a s'apprend avec la pratique.
D'autant plus qu'il faudra aussi former les profs, et rien que a  mon avis a donnera soit des cours inexistants parce que sacrifis, soit des cours tous pourris parce que le prof n'aura pas la mthode (ni mme la connaissance) pour faire un cours de ce type.

----------


## souviron34

> Sous prtexte que les technologies actuellement vont voluer, on ne doit pas les apprendre ? Et on apprend quoi alors, les futures qui ne sont pas encore inventes ?
> La simplicit du mail fait qu'il est encore l pour quelques annes  mon avis. De toute manire, il faut apprendre  utiliser ce qui existe puis faire voluer nos connaissances en mme temps que l'outil volue. Il est stupide de ne pas dcouvrir quelque chose sous prtexte qu'il va un jour disparatre.



entre les apprendre et dpenser 4h de cours par semaine pendant toute une scolarit, il y a une marge.. non ngligeable...


Je dis simplement, je maintiens et je proclame que tout ce dbat est d'une absurdit sans nom.. 

Moi je m'en fous, j'ai pas de gosses et de toutes faons  mon ge ils seraient tirs d'affaire..

Mais vous, les jeunes, ce sont vos gosses qui vont passer dans ce systme..

Si vous prfrerz avoir des jeunes qui ne savent pas se dmerder quand il arrive quelque chose comme par exemple au Japon ces temps-ci (plus d'lectricit), qui ne savent plus s'amuser qu'en tant "pluggs", etc etc, tant mieux pour vous..

Simplement je ne donne pas cher de la survie  moyen terme (_et pour moyen je dit "court"  l'chelle historique : 50 ans tout au plus_)  d'une telle socit...

----------


## Marco46

> tous trucs qui seront vraisemblablement totalement obsoltes quand ils seront grands..


+1 avec Flaburgan




> La *gestion* de la vie prive concerne les parents..


Elle concerne aussi les mmes. On leur dit bien de pas parler  n'importe qui dans la rue ou sur tchat. Faire attention  ne pas publier n'importe quoi parce qu'Internet est un lieu public.
C'est important tout a. Il faut bien leur apprendre la responsabilit et la diffrence entre public et priv. Je rappelle que l'cole jusqu'au BAC a vocation  former des citoyens. Pas de gentils soldats pour les entreprises prives. C'est dans les statuts de l'Education Nationale et dans la mission des professeurs.




> *L'veil*  la protection de la vie prive, oui, mais a n'a rien  voir avec l'informatique : avec un tlphone et twitter c'est kifkif..


Ben si. Par informatique tu peux tendre  socit de l'information et des communications. Je limite pas a  un PC forcment. Ca concerne aussi la mobilit.




> Les backups est une notion totalement inutile  un gamin.


a fait parti des bases. Copier et sauvegarder ses donnes. C'est tout a fait indispensable.




> Kif kif pour certificats et signatures lectroniques..


a devrait faire parti des bases. Bientt on pourra s'identifier en ligne sur toutes les administrations de la Rpublique. On peut dj payer ses impts en ligne. Il faut que les utilisateurs puissent faire la diffrence entre un site de confiance et un fake.
C'est tout a fait indispensable galement.
De mme pour leur vie prive il faut que les gens apprennent  signer et chiffrer des mails,  rvoquer un certificat, etc ...




> Alors OK pour bien utliser un clavier, pour avoir une bonne position gnrale, pour la Netiquette, pour les AVETRTISSEMENTS sur les dangers (_qu'ils soient de rencontre, de divulgation, de vie prive, ou autres_) et basta...


C'est pas assez.




> Ben personellement si on dbloque 4h de cours, je serait plus pour en faire de vraies heures d'ducation civiques... et pas de rattrapages de cours de go hein?
> Parce que bon, l'informatique (on devrait plus parler de bureautique  mon humble avis), c'est pratique, mais un ou deux TD pour prsenter les bases sont largement suffisants je trouve. Le reste a s'apprend avec la pratique.


Disons que je vois plus a comme un cours sur la socit de l'information. Ca peut tout a fait rejoindre l'ducation civique.

1 ou 2 de TD ??? Non mais il faut des dizaines d'heures pour apprendre  quelqu'un  se servir d'un clavier correctement. Il en faut une bonne dizaine aussi pour intgrer ce qu'est un systme de fichier, etc ...

Il ne s'agit pas de fournir aux lves un cours de 7 h factur 10K  comme les formations bidons que l'on trouve parfois dans les entreprises mais bien de leur apprendre quelque chose ... Pour du vrai ... Comme si ils taient alls  l'cole tu vois ... En effet il faut de la pratique mais pour que le gosse fasse de la pratique il faut tre derrire.

----------


## Marco46

> Si vous prfrerz avoir des jeunes qui ne savent pas se dmerder quand il arrive quelque chose comme par exemple au Japon ces temps-ci (plus d'lectricit), qui ne savent plus s'amuser qu'en tant "pluggs", etc etc, tant mieux pour vous..
> 
> Simplement je ne donne pas cher de la survie  moyen terme (_et pour moyen je dit "court"  l'chelle historique : 50 ans tout au plus_)  d'une telle socit...


T'as raison, il faut des cours de close combat et des stages commandos avec la lgion trangre en Guyane. 

On les lches au milieu de la jungle et ils ont 10 jours pour revenir  Cayenne. 
Lors de l'examen final, seuls les 50% les plus rapides seront ramens en France. Les autres seront excuts car trop faibles. 

L'examen est liminatoire pour le BAC  ::mrgreen::

----------


## stardeath

je suis plutt d'accord avec souviron, et j'ajouterai que l'informatique n'est qu'un outil facilitant l'utilisation de connaissance, et pas qui remplace la connaissance comme c'est en train d'tre fait en ce moment.

quant au soucis de l'apprentissage d'une nouvelle technologie, il y en a une  laquelle on ne pense plus, l'utilisation du cerveau, parce qu' force de les abrutir comme quoi tout est/sera fait tout seul, effectivement les "nouvelles technologies" auront de beaux jours devant elles.

----------


## grafikm_fr

Le but d'un systme ducatif est avant tout d'apprendre  apprendre. Pas de suivre les dernires volutions d'un OS X ou Y qui de toute faon risque de devenir obsolte dans 5 ans.
OK, le systme ducatif moderne n'accomplit pas ce rle mais c'est pas une raison pour y rajouter l'informatique.  ::P:

----------


## souviron34

> Disons que je vois plus a comme un cours sur la socit de l'information. Ca peut tout a fait rejoindre l'ducation civique.


Alors d'une part :

est-ce que la "socit de l'information" n'est pas une sous-partie de la socit elle-mme ???

D'autre part :

Tu parles "d'ducation civique".. Moi je veux bien.. La question qui se pose est : existe-t-il  l'heure actuelle (ou en projet) 4h d'ducation civique par semaine pendant toute la scolarit ??

La rponse est strictement NON...



Pourquoi donc alors dans ce cas privillgier l'informatique sous cette forme ????

----------


## el_slapper

Outre le fait que je suis globalement d'accord avec souviron, je considre quand mme que des cours de dactylo seraient vraiment utiles. En dehors de a, non. Et pas besoin de 4 heures par semaine pendant 13 ans. 1 heure par semaine pendant 1 an, vers la sixime, et a suffit largement. Et a vite les horreurs que nous tous commettons sur nos claviers.

Par contre, 4 heures de sport pour s'arer les neurones et faire la diffrences entre Pro evolution Soccer et un vrai ballon de football, a c'est important.

----------


## Jidefix

> Lors de l'examen final, seuls les 50% les plus rapides seront ramens en France. Les autres seront excuts car trop faibles. 
> 
> L'examen est liminatoire pour le BAC


Euh... ben expliqu comme a l'examen est liminatoire tout cours  :;): 




> 1 ou 2 de TD ??? Non mais il faut des dizaines d'heures pour apprendre  quelqu'un  se servir d'un clavier correctement. Il en faut une bonne dizaine aussi pour intgrer ce qu'est un systme de fichier, etc ...


Je vois pas bien l'intrt de tout a. C'est prcisment le but d'un OS tous publics: masquer les systmes de fichiers, les protocoles, les certificats...
C'est comme pour tout le reste (non je ne ferai pas de parallle avec les voitures): on sait s'en servir sans avoir besoin de savoir comment a marche. Pour les plus curieux, la plupart des informations sont disponibles  un endroit ou un autre. Pour les autres ben... ils pourront toujours se rattraper en temps utile.

C'est pour a que pour moi l'intrt de ce cours se limiterai  savoir aller sur internet, envoyer un mail, faire une recherche d'information...
Le reste c'est de la culture gnrale: savoir faire du recoupement d'information, remettre en question ce qu'on apprend, se mfier des autres (et en particulier des inconnus qui vous font des cadeaux)...

Aprs certes, un cours de plus n'est jamais perdu, mais on ne peut pas tout savoir, d'autant plus quand on voit qu'encore beaucoup de gens ont du mal  lire et  crire. C'est tout le problme de l'enseignement gnral: le temps disponible est limit!


PS: faudra ajouter que la moiti de la classe sera probablement dj mieux forme que le prof, ce qui ne lui facilitera pas la vie!

----------


## Flaburgan

> 1 heure par semaine pendant 1 an, vers la sixime, et a suffit largement. Et a vite les horreurs que nous tous commettons sur nos claviers.


Ou pas. 2 heures chaque semaine du premier trimestre des quatre annes de collge, dans la matire technologie.
En 6me, word, en 5 me, excel, en 4me, publisher, en 3me, power point et mail. Voil ce que j'ai appris quand j'tais au collge, sachant que je suis rentr en 6me en 2001.

Qu'est ce qu'il en est ressorti ? J'ai rappris  utiliser la suite office plus tard, parce qu'on est que peu attentif au collge...

----------


## Marco46

Pour moi l'apprentissage de l'informatique c'est quivalent  l'apprentissage de l'criture. Je vois mal comment on peut se servir de PC, y compris pour faire de la bureautique (ce qui est l'crasante majorit des personnes travaillant dans le tertiaire) sans savoir faire la diffrence entre un dossier et un fichier. Je parle pas de savoir la diffrence entre WinXP et Seven, ou EXT3 et NTFS. Nan je parle de connaissances universelles, transversales aux OS.

Bon 4h / semaines pendant 13 ans j'ai p'tet eu la main un peu lourde mais entre 2h et 4 h pendant 4 ans (genre tout le collge) a serait pas mal. A la place des cours de technologies qui ne servent plus  rien par exemple.

----------


## Marco46

> En 6me, word, en 5 me, excel, en 4me, publisher, en 3me, power point et mail. Voil ce que j'ai appris quand j'tais au collge, sachant que je suis rentr en 6me en 2001.
> 
> Qu'est ce qu'il en est ressorti ? J'ai rappris  utiliser la suite office plus tard, parce qu'on est que peu attentif au collge...


Non. En 6me un traitement de texte, en 5me un tableur, etc ... Il faut tre gnraliste. Aprs quand on est mme on est un peu con. Surtout  cet ge l mbon.

----------


## souviron34

> Pour moi l'apprentissage de l'informatique c'est quivalent  l'apprentissage de l'criture. Je vois mal comment on peut se servir de PC, y compris pour faire de la bureautique (ce qui est l'crasante majorit des personnes travaillant dans le tertiaire) sans savoir faire la diffrence entre un dossier et un fichier. Je parle pas de savoir la diffrence entre WinXP et Seven, ou EXT3 et NTFS



il est alors pour le moins trange que toutes les secrtaires et dactylos du dbut des annes 80 aient pu se servir de WordPerfect et des macs sans avoir appris a sur les bancs de la classe prparatoire  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::   ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Jidefix

A la limite ce qui serait intressant serait de chercher  intgrer l'informatique dans certaines matires. On pourrait par exemple demander des dissertations tapuscrites, des calculs de stats sous Excel, du dessin technique sur ordi en technologie...
A la fac on avait des cours de Maple. Bon pour tre franc en ce qui me concerne il en est pas ressorti grand chose mais au moins j'ai vu  quoi a ressemblait.

+1 pour l'incrustation dans le cours de technologie mme si cette matire est loin d'tre inutile, en particulier pour ceux qui passent du collge  un lyce professionnel

----------


## zaventem

> Elle concerne aussi les mmes. On leur dit bien de pas parler  n'importe qui dans la rue ou sur tchat. Faire attention  ne pas publier n'importe quoi parce qu'Internet est un lieu public.
> C'est important tout a. Il faut bien leur apprendre la responsabilit et la diffrence entre public et priv.


Quand on se sera dbarass de tous les rles parentaux pour les donner  l'cole, on fera quoi? Parce que c'est, c'est entirement le rle des parents.






> 1 ou 2 de TD ??? Non mais il faut des dizaines d'heures pour apprendre  quelqu'un  se servir d'un clavier correctement.


Oui mais savoir tapper  deic doigts en aveugle, c'est inutile pour 99% des gens. Que cela soit important d'tre capable d'crire  une vitesse potable, je suis d'accord mais quand je vois ce qui est crit par beaucoup, je crois qu'avant tout, des cours d'orthographe seraient cent fois plus important.






> C'est pour a que pour moi l'intrt de ce cours se limiterai  savoir aller sur internet, envoyer un mail, faire une recherche d'information...
> Le reste c'est de la culture gnrale: savoir faire du recoupement d'information, remettre en question ce qu'on apprend, se mfier des autres (et en particulier des inconnus qui vous font des cadeaux)...


Tout  fait d'accord.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Bon 4h / semaines pendant 13 ans j'ai p'tet eu la main un peu lourde mais entre 2h et 4 h pendant 4 ans (genre tout le collge) a serait pas mal. A la place des cours de technologies qui ne servent plus  rien par exemple.


Marco, a existe dj plus ou moins et a s'appelle le Brevet Informatique et Internet. Regarde par exemple ce qu'on demande au niveau lyce, tu vois que c'est pas si loin que a (click)

Mais a marche bof,  ton avis pourquoi? Tu as donn toi-mme la rponse: "mais un gamin c'est un peu con"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Flaburgan

Ya quand mme des trucs qui veulent rien dire l dedans...
"Je sais personnaliser un logiciel selon mes besoins." a veut dire quoi, paramtrer des raccourcis clavier ?

----------


## Jidefix

> Mais a marche bof,  ton avis pourquoi? Tu as donn toi-mme la rponse: "mais un gamin c'est un peu con"


Ca c'est valable pour tout, quand je repense  la misre qu'on mettait  nos profs au collge j'ai envie de leur crire pour m'excuser des fois...
Aprs tu forceras pas les gens  apprendre ni  tre dou, ce qui compte c'est de donner sa chance  chacun. Si a ne lui profite pas le jour mme, peut-tre que plus tard il se souviendra que a existe et cherchera  rattraper son retard.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Aprs tu forceras pas les gens  apprendre


Mr. Jan Amos Komensk te signale depuis sa tombe qu'il est pas d'accord avec toi. Et beaucoup de pdagogues d'avant ~1960 aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jidefix

> Mr. Jan Amos Komensk te signale depuis sa tombe qu'il est pas d'accord avec toi. Et beaucoup de pdagogues d'avant ~1960 aussi


Pour la plupart d'entre eux, ils sont morts.
Moi pas.
I win  :;):

----------


## Marco46

Bon visiblement je fais pas vraiment l'unanimit.

Alors je vais arrter d'crire sur ce topic puisque vous prfrez laisser vos contemporains sans ducation.

On a qu' leur faire un brevet d'utilisation d'un PC conditionn par la cration d'un compte Facebook et une recherche russie dans Google  ::cry:: 

a sera dans l'esprit du brevet et du BAC ...

----------


## Neko

> Bon visiblement je fais pas vraiment l'unanimit.
> 
> Alors je vais arrter d'crire sur ce topic puisque *vous prfrez laisser vos contemporains sans ducation*.
> 
> On a qu' leur faire un brevet d'utilisation d'un PC conditionn par la cration d'un compte Facebook et une recherche russie dans Google 
> 
> a sera dans l'esprit du brevet et du BAC ...


Faut relativiser, tout n'est pas blanc ou noir, ya beaucoup beaucoup de sujets  apprendre et l'informatique n'en est qu'un parmi tant d'autres. Toi a semble te passionner c'est bien t'en a fait ton mtier, c'est pas le cas de tout le monde.

----------


## Marco46

> Faut relativiser, tout n'est pas blanc ou noir, ya beaucoup beaucoup de sujets  apprendre et l'informatique n'en est qu'un parmi tant d'autres. Toi a semble te passionner c'est bien t'en a fait ton mtier, c'est pas le cas de tout le monde.


C'est aussi important que l'apprentissage de l'criture et de la lecture. Sauf que c'est une forme avance du traitement de l'information ayant comme pr-requis la lecture et l'criture.

Donc c'est vraiment trs important  mon sens.

Sinon le caractre intransigeant de ma remarque constituait un effet de style destin  arracher au maximum un dbut de sourire du coin des lvres (un seul ct suffira). Une forme d'humour quoi ...

----------


## souviron34

> Sinon le caractre intransigeant de ma remarque constituait un effet de style destin  arracher au maximum un dbut de sourire du coin des lvres (un seul ct suffira). Une forme d'humour quoi ...


 :8-): 

ici a va..

Malheureusement cela ne prte pas  sourire parce que le problme c'est que les dirigeants (et une partie des syndicats de profs) pensent comme toi, et que a nous a amen l o on en est aujord'hui..

Voir la signature de _Flaburgan_, qui pourtant tait du mme penchant que toi !!

----------


## Flaburgan

Le qui ne tente rien n'essaye pas, ou les reproches sur l'orthographe ? J'ai pas suivi l :p

----------


## souviron34

> Le qui ne tente rien n'essaye pas, ou les reproches sur l'orthographe ? J'ai pas suivi l :p


l'orthographe  ::aie::

----------


## Paenitentia

Franchement, je suis plus ou moins contre enseigner de l'informatique  haute dose  l'cole. J'ai eu mon bac en 2006 (pour vous donner une ide des annes dans lesquelles j'ai tudi), j'ai eu trs peu de cours en informatique, tout comme les personnes de mon ge et on n'est pas pour autant des autistes du pc, vu que tous, nous savons nous en servir. Se limiter aux risques de divulgation d'informations prives est suffisant et j'ajouterais qu'il faudrait tout de mme le gnraliser pour les tentatives d'escroqueries hors internet, quelque chose de plus gnraliste et pas forcment orient nouvelles technologies en somme.

Je n'ai jamais eu un cours de cuisine de toute ma scolarit alors qu'il s'agit d'un point quand mme assez important pour ma survie, je n'en suis pas mort de faim et je ne mange pas pour autant des plats  faire rchauffer au micro-ondes.

Ma gnration a par contre normment de problmes en matrise de la langue, qui est la base de toute communication. a me semble de loin plus important.

----------


## Marco46

> Ma gnration a par contre normment de problmes en matrise de la langue, qui est la base de toute communication. a me semble de loin plus important.


Et oublier un peu Facebook et Google aussi, a fait de vous des autistes.

----------


## Gnoce

> Et oublier un peu Facebook et Google aussi, a fait de vous des autistes.


Subjectif et rducteur ...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et oublier un peu Facebook et Google aussi, a fait de vous des autistes.


Autistes je sais pas (aprs tout le phnomne des hikikomori n'est pas d  Facebook ou  Google  ::mouarf:: ), mais en revanche, il est prouv que l'utilisation de gadgets mobiles  l'cole diminue grandement la concentration des bambins en cours (laquelle concentration tait dj pas stellaire  cause d'autres phnomnes sociaux). Donc l'introduction de l'informatique  l'cole (qui existe dj je rappelle) doit se faire de manire  tenir compte de ce phnomne.

Perso, j'ai mani une bcane  partir de 6 ans, mais c'tait un truc tellement basique qu'il y avait que le BASIC dessus. Du coup j'ai fait du Basic au lieu de jouer. Rtrospectivement, a m'a servi  ::mouarf::

----------


## f-leb

bonjour,

la "grande maison" n'est pas tout  fait sourde concernant le dveloppement de l'informatique dans le secondaire ::mrgreen:: 

Si a vous intresse, vous pouvez consulter le projet d'enseignement de la spcialit Informatique et Sciences du Numrique (ISN) qui sera bientt mise en place dans la srie scientifique S:
http://media.eduscol.education.fr/fi...N_S_170881.pdf

...et on en discute aprs ::ccool::

----------


## Rams7s

@f-leb:
C'est pour faire une S-ISN un peu comme S-SI , c'est bien ca ?

----------


## Flaburgan

Ouais, c'est un nouvelle option.
Elle rejoint maths, physique, SVT et SI.

----------


## f-leb

> Ouais, c'est un nouvelle option.
> Elle rejoint maths, physique, SVT et SI.


voil, c'est un enseignement de spcialit 2heures/semaine.

----------


## f-leb

> Le langage de programmation est choisi par lenseignant selon les critres suivants : simplicit dutilisation, usage rpandu (existence doutils et dune communaut dutilisateurs), facilit dinstallation, libert du tlchargement et de la redistribution, existence de librairies facilitant le dveloppement ...


Python a me parait pas mal, non ?

Pour la communaut d'utilisateurs vous prendriez quoi ? ::mouarf::

----------


## Flaburgan

J'ai t initi  la programmation avec de l'ADA, et franchement, j'en suis pleinement satisfait. Au moins, on apprend dans les rgles, et on ne peut pas faire n'importe quoi, grce au typage fort notamment.

----------


## air-dex

> Python a me parait pas mal, non ?
> 
> Pour la communaut d'utilisateurs vous prendriez quoi ?


Ce nouvel enseignement doit incorporer notre solfge d'informaticien, cd l'algorithmique. Partant de l, 3 solutions possibles :Python, sachant qu'il pourra toujours resservir  un moment donn. +1  f-lebDu C de base. Il est intressant car c'est un langage compil.Du BASIC pour calculettes en cours de maths. En plus, a peut toujours servir pour les examens.  :;):

----------


## Galak`

Ca fait bien 10 ans que je trouve franchement la situation dans laquelle on est totalement aberrante, tout a parce que les dcisionnaires sont d'une autre gnration et ne comprennent rien  tout a.
Alors qu'on passe quand mme pas mal de temps au collge/lyce  voir des trucs qui concrtement n'apportent rien dans la vie de tous les jours, on se retrouve encore en 2011 avec des gens qui sortent des tudes en tant compltement largus devant un PC, alors que nombre d'entre eux vont bosser quotidiennement avec.
Quand je vois  quel point les gens sont  cot de la plaque devant un PC et ce que a coute aux entreprises, a me dpasse compltement.
Pourtant on demande pas grand chose, savoir un minimum taper au clavier, avoir quelques notion de logique de comment a fonctionne (non, une PJ de 200Mo par email, c'est pas bien), des notions de bureautique sur les logiciels de base, et des notions sur le net, la vie priv, comment surfer.
Ca ne suffirait surement pas vu le nombre de personnes qui perdent toute notion de bon sens et de logique ds que a devient virtuel, mais ce serait dj un bon dbut.

----------


## f-leb

> Ca fait bien 10 ans que je trouve franchement la situation dans laquelle on est totalement aberrante, tout a parce que les dcisionnaires sont d'une autre gnration et ne comprennent rien  tout a.
> Alors qu'on passe quand mme pas mal de temps au collge/lyce  voir des trucs qui concrtement n'apportent rien dans la vie de tous les jours, ...


... et ragnagna ouais ouais on sait tout a ::aie:: , ok pour le constat on est tous d'accord.

Justement, *enfin*, un enseignement d'informatique est propos au niveau du lyce. C'est un enseignement nouveau qui sera mis en place  la rentre 2012 ou 2013 et le programme est encore en consultation...

N'tant pas informaticien de mtier, je voulais justement avoir vos avis sur ce futur enseignement ::ccool:: . 

voir http://media.eduscol.education.fr/fi...N_S_170881.pdf

----------


## Flaburgan

Je rpondrais avec plaisir quand j'aurais le temps de lire ce document, je suis au travail l ^^

Edit : Pas informaticien de mtier et pourtant 1580 messages sur le forum, les notions d'informatique doivent tre bien prsente malgr tout :p

----------


## grafikm_fr

> N'tant pas informaticien de mtier, je voulais justement avoir vos avis sur ce futur enseignement.


Ca ressemble beaucoup aux options qu'on avait au lyce il y a longtemps (par contre, ce n'tait pas propos dans tous les lyces).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Edit : Pas informaticien de mtier et pourtant 1580 messages sur le forum, les notions d'informatique doivent tre bien prsente malgr tout :p


Moi non plus je suis pas informaticien, mais je me dguise bien  ::aie::

----------


## Rams7s

Et la, c'est le drame...  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est dommage, mais l'option SI ben comment dire ca n'a juste aucun rapport avec une spe type math,physique ou SVT en 2h/semaine qu'on doit prendre lorsqu'on fait une S-bio.

Mmh, je suis rassure. Un moment j'ai cru que les gens qui s'occupaient de l'enseignement avaient enfin compris le systeme mis en place par leurs copains (actuels ou d'avant). ::roll::  Mais on ne s'affole pas !

Ceci dit, un point quand mme pour le contenu, ca fait beaucoup penser a une premire anne d'cole d'inge. Ca presente les fondamentaux en expliquant quelques bases, et surtout le plus important: le calcul de cout. Je dis le plus important, car c'est le premier pas pour voir un peu plus loin que le bout de son nez. Et c'est pratique de temps a autres de penser autre chose que court-terme. :;):

----------


## f-leb

> ... ... (non, une PJ de 200Mo par email, c'est pas bien)





> Capacits: Choisir et utiliser un logiciel de compression.


 ::aie:: 





> et des notions sur le net, la vie priv, comment surfer.





> - Prendre conscience de la persistance de linformation sur les espaces numriques interconnects.
> - Savoir se comporter de manire responsable par rapport au droit des personnes.
> - Distinguer diffrents types de licences logicielles.
> - Comprendre les consquences du tlchargement lgal et illgal de crations intellectuelles et artistiques.





> et surtout le plus important: le calcul de cout. Je dis le plus important, car c'est le premier pas pour voir un peu plus loin que le bout de son nez.


Pardon mais le cot de quoi ? Comment a le plus important ?

----------


## mrjay42

Je sais que je fais exception, mais il se trouve que je travaille dans l'informatique et que j'ai un master en informatique MAIS je n'ai pas fait "S" ! (j'ai fait ES).

Que pensez-vous de rserver  la filire S l'enseignement de l'informatique ?
En ce qui me concerne, a me fait assez mal au cur, tant donn que j'aurais apprci avoir des cours d'informatique au lyce mme en tant en ES !
D'autant que je tiens  vous le signaler que quand on fait un DUT GEA (Gestion des Entreprises et Administrations), ce qui peut-tre considr comme l'une des suites logiques  l'obtention d'un BAC ES, on fait de l'informatique  un certain niveau :
Cours d'informatique : calcul binaire, algorithmie
Base de donnes : requtage, tats, modlisation merise (oui oui !!)
Programmation en VB ( mon poque sous Excel : structure conditionelle, typage, boucles, fonctions, etc,)

Bref, on confronte toute une population issue des BAC ES, STT etc  l'informatique et  la programmation ds BAC+1/+2.
Or, pour beaucoup c'est une source d'chec et de galre car trs peu sont prpars.

Je prcise par ailleurs, au cas o certains en douteraient, aprs un BAC ES on peut faire de l'informatique  un haut-niveau (bac+5 voire bac+8 si doctorat)
D'o ma question, d'enseigner l'informatique aussi  la filire ES.

----------


## stardeath

le programme de seconde en maths contient dj des notions d'informatiques.

a porte sur l'algorithmique avec python.

rsultat des courses sur les lves auxquels je dispense des cours de soutiens :
- soit les profs ont zapps ce passage (ce qui n'est pas plus mal vu le point ci-dessous).
- soit c'est tellement mal expliqu et inadapt  des secondes que ces derniers ne comprennent rien.

bref, ils n'ont pas le bagage logique ncessaire  ce genre de truc, logique que personnellement j'ai acquis en premire et terminale avec la spcialit SI (cours d'lectronique en particulier)

dj que l'informatique  la fac c'est souvent la dbcle, si en plus on met a 3 ans avant et a sans moyen, sans comptence et j'en passe, j'imagine assez mal les consquences.


ensuite si on inclus l'informatique au lyce,  quels sections? ensuite les besoins selon les sections vont diffrer : statistiques et gestion pour les ES, gomtrie 3d, plane, physique et autre pour les S bref la joie pour maintenir un parc fonctionnel sans administrateur ddi.

dj que le programme de S est charg comme c'est pas permis (enfin maintenant qu'il n'y a plus l'histoire...) il n'y a pas la place de mettre a en obligatoire. et en option ... je sais pas comment j'aurai gr mon emploi du temps avec mes sp maths, SI et informatique.

----------


## Rams7s

Algo:
s'interroger sur l'efficacite d'un programme.

C'est le plus important dans le sens ou bien souvent, la solution la plus apparente facile a formuler au premier abord, bien que decente avec un petit jeu de donne, sera impraticable si on augmente le volume de donnee. Il faut donc envisager plusieurs cas de figures, etc, afin d'avoir une solution qui marche bien tout le temps. Et dont, si elle ne fonctionne pas tout le temps de manire satisfaisante, on connait les limites.

Ce n'est rien de plus qu'analyser les choix qu'on a fait, reconnaitre les points positifs et les inconvnients. Savoir pourquoi on a pris cet algo, et en quoi il convient pour rsoudre le problme.

Et ca, c'est ce qu'on (devrait) faire chaque fois qu'on prends une dcision dans la vie. Peser le pour et le contre, tout btement. :;):

----------


## el_slapper

mon souci, c'est que c'est rserv aux S,  priori ceux qui en auront le moins besoin - puisqu'ils auront dj vu a ailleurs, ou le verront ailleurs. Mais bon, je suis peut-tre aussi un utopiste des arts libraux.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*L'Education Nationale propose une spcialit Informatique en Terminale S, qui devrait arriver  la rentre 2012
Mise  jour du 13.04.2011 par Katleen*

Beaucoup critiquent, ici et ailleurs, le peu de place laiss  l'informatique dans les programmes scolaires de l'hexagone. L'Education Nationale a dcid de ragir dans ce domaine, et elle propose actuellement son projet d'enseignement de la spcialit Informatique et Sciences du Numrique (ISN) pour les classes de Terminale de la srie scientifique S.   

L'ISN, qui est actuellement soumis  une consultation publique (et ce, jusqu'au 22 avril) devrait voir le jour  la rentre 2012, sous la forme d'un enseignement de spcialit de deux heures par semaine.

En clair, les jeunes intgrant les rangs d'une Terminale S  cette date auront le choix entre quatre spcialits : SVT, Physique, Mathmatiques ou ISN (Informatique et Sciences du Numrique).

Pour cette dernire, aucun programme n'a encore t arrt. Le projet qui est actuellement dbattu et soumis  consultation (y compris locale, par l'inspection rgionale) annonce un objectif qui "nest pas de former des experts en informatique, mais plutt de fournir aux lves quelques notions fondamentales et de les sensibiliser aux problmes socitaux induits (respect de la vie prive, proprit des uvres numriques)".

L'approche pratique y est encourage, avec la mise en place de "projets raliss par llve, sous la conduite du professeur" qui "sont un apprentissage fondamental,tant pour la comprhension de linformatique et des sciences du numrique que pour lacquisition de comptences essentielles pour lenseignement suprieur".

Le programme propos est "construit autour de quatre notions fondamentales : reprsentation de linformation, algorithme, langage et architecture".

Pour la partie consacre  l'apprentissage d'un langage de programmation, celui-ci est "choisi par lenseignant selon les critres suivants : simplicit dutilisation, usage rpandu (existence doutils et dune communaut dutilisateurs), facilit dinstallation, libert du tlchargement et de la redistribution, existence de librairies facilitant le dveloppement, etc.".

Une rvolution dans le paysage scolaire franais, selon certains.

Source : Le projet de programme pour l'ISN mis en consultation nationale par le Ministre de l'Education Nationale (PDF)

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce projet ? Qu'est-ce qui vous plat dans ce programme ; qu'aimeriez-vous y changer ?

 ::fleche::  Pour la section "langage", quel langage de programmation pensez-vous que les enseignants devraient choisir d'apprendre  leur lves ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que cette spcialit doive rester rserve  la section S des classes de Terminale ?

----------


## nevada51

Ah ben dit donc c'est pas trop tt !

----------


## pierreyoda

Hh, je suis en Premire S (SI) cette anne donc loup pour moi, de toutes faons jamais je n'aurai pris ce genre d'options (et encore faut-il qu'elle soit disponible dans ma filre SI, o on a uniquement sp maths ou rien) vu la comptence moyenne de l'ducation Nationale en informatique  ::aie:: 

"Que pensez-vous de ce projet ? Qu'est-ce qui vous plat dans ce programme ; qu'aimeriez-vous y changer ?"

Je dis pourquoi pas, mais pour ceux voulant intgrer une classe prpa ce serait un choix assez hasardeux du moins les premires annes (une sp maths / physique / SVT classique tant trs recommande, le choix dpendant des gots / de la prpa vise : bio, MP...).
Mais j'ai peur de la ralisation : quel professeur va l'enseigner? Quand on voit la comptence informatique de 99% des profs... Et puis enseigner un langage de programmation  des lycens en cours classiques, je demande  voir  ::lol:: 

"Pour la section "langage", quel langage de programmation pensez-vous que les enseignants devraient choisir d'apprendre  leur lves ?"

Je verrais bien du Python c'est trs sympa comme premier langage. J'ai moi-mme commenc par le C par passion (avec des cours sur internet), et il faut s'accrocher donc j'imagine mme pas en cours de lyce ce que a donnerait.

"Pensez-vous que cette spcialit doive rester rserve  la section S des classes de Terminale ? "

Je ne sais pas mais quand je vois que 95% des S (pas vraiment une "lite" si vous pensez cela d'ailleurs, mais c'est mieux que le reste pour parler franchement  ::?:  ) galrent avec les balbutiements d'algorithmique qu'on effleure en module de maths, je ne sais pas si a marcherait en L ou en ES...

----------


## benjani13

Je trouve que c'est une bonne ide, maintenant il faut voire le programme. 
Pour moi le programme serait intressant si il contiendrait un survol (2Heures par semaines c'est pas beaucoup) large du monde de l'informatique:
- Une partie hardware: composition d'un ordinateur, son fonctionnement, comprendre la logique qui lui ait lie (apprendre  pas fermer un programmes  l'arrache ds qu'il rpond plus alors que c'est juste par ce que l'ordinateur RAM momentanment, je vois beaucoup de gens faire a et sa m'horripile).
- Une partie logiciel: qu'est ce qu'un logiciel? Un OS? Comment a marche en gros? Avec un ou des cours d'initiation  un langage de programmation (je pense qu'un apprentissage plus pouss intresserait pas grand monde et gaspillerait du temps).
- Une partie sur internet: Savoir chercher, connatre les risques, savoir se protger et quelques cours sur son fonctionnement.
- Et puis des cours sur le monde de l'informatique en gnral, quels sont les diffrents secteurs (Qu'est ce qu'on englobe dans le mot "Informatique"?), un peu d'histoire aussi serait sympa.

Pour moi le but de cette option devrait tre ax sur la comprhension de l'outil informatique. Je pense que les connaissances acquises (mme minime) permettrait aux lves d'tre conscient de ce qu'il font lorsqu'ils sont assis devant leur PC.

J'ai vu des commentaires sur l'apprentissage du traitement de texte et tableur. Mon avis est mitig, on a dj des cours la dessus au collge et c'est valid en 3me par le B2i, mais les cours sont vraiment trs trs basiques (ou bien c'est par ce que mon prof tait nul). Je serais plus d'avis de renforcer les cours donns au collge plutt que de le rajouter au programme de cette option.

Personnellement je suis en Terminale STI Microtechniques, on a des cours d'automatisme o l'on apprend la programmation d'automates programmables industriels (API). Ce n'est pas de la ligne de code mais de la programmation par blocs schmatiques (du GRAFCET). La logique  maitriser s'approche de celle  avoir en programmation (mme si videmment elle n'est pas tout  fait la mme). tant passionn par la programmation j'aime particulirement cette matire (et je cartonne  ::): ).

----------


## f-leb

> Hh, je suis en Premire S (SI) cette anne donc loup pour moi, de toutes faons jamais je n'aurai pris ce genre d'options...


Je pense galement que cette option n'est pas trs pertinente pour ceux qui suivent la S-SI. Quand on bouffe 8h de SI par semaine ou l'utilisation de l'informatique est quasi-systmatique, je ne vois pas bien ce qu'apporterait de plus cette spcialit. Sinon que tu pourrais apprendre quelques trucs  ton prof d'iSN ::mrgreen:: 




> ... vu la comptence moyenne de l'ducation Nationale en informatique


la discipline n'tant pas prsente au niveau du pr-bac, on ne pouvait pas non plus demander aux profs d'tre des spcialistes en informatique...




> Je dis pourquoi pas, mais pour ceux voulant intgrer une classe prpa ce serait un choix assez hasardeux du moins les premires annes (une sp maths / physique / SVT classique tant trs recommande, le choix dpendant des gots / de la prpa vise : bio, MP...)


Pas faux. Il faudra de toute faon mettre un contenu scientifique de (haut) niveau Term S pour rendre la spcialit attractive.
C'est sr que si on se contente de constater qu'un JPEG fortement compress dgrade l'image et qu'envoyer un email de 100Mo c'est pas bien, on va droit dans le mur...





> Mais j'ai peur de la ralisation : quel professeur va l'enseigner?


Bonne question ! A priori sont concerns les profs de Maths, Physiques et SI/STI.
Je suppose que des formations seront organises et qu'il faudra passer par une certification avant de pouvoir enseigner une spcialit qui ne sera pas prsente dans tous les tablissements (dans un premier temps en tout cas).
Je ne suis pas forcment inquiet, tu n'imagine pas le nombre de profs qui bidouillent en informatique dans leur coin, certains ont mme des responsabilits dans leur tablissement (responsable info, administrateur rseau,...).  Je suis sr que j'ai plein de collgues profs sur DvP ::aie:: 





> Je verrais bien du Python c'est trs sympa comme premier langage. J'ai moi-mme commenc par le C par passion (avec des cours sur internet)...


J'ai galement plac Python en tte de liste, le langage qui a la cote en ce moment et qui est reconnu pdagogiquement.




> Je ne sais pas mais quand je vois que 95% des S (pas vraiment une "lite" si vous pensez cela d'ailleurs, mais c'est mieux que le reste pour parler franchement  ) galrent avec les balbutiements d'algorithmique qu'on effleure en module de maths, je ne sais pas si a marcherait en L ou en ES...


Actuellement, moins de 50% des bacheliers S/SVT font des poursuites d'tudes dans le domaine scientifique(*). Pas tonnant qu'on n'y trouve pas forcment l'lite scientifique.

Mais est ce que cette nouvelle spcialit contribuera  faire venir des "vrais" scientifiques en Tale S ?

(*) pour les S-SI, je n'ai plus les chiffres mais ils poursuivent majoritairement des tudes scientifiques, eux  ::ccool::

----------


## f-leb

> Je trouve que c'est une bonne ide, maintenant il faut voire le programme.


ben justement, il suffit de cliquer sur le lien du message de Katleen (on a d te le dire :"toujours lire l'nonc du sujet dans sa globalit avant de rpondre aux questions" ::mouarf:: )




> J'ai vu des commentaires sur l'apprentissage du traitement de texte et tableur. Mon avis est mitig, on a dj des cours la dessus au collge et c'est valid en 3me par le B2i, mais les cours sont vraiment trs trs basiques (ou bien c'est par ce que mon prof tait nul).


l'enseignement de l'utilisation des outils bureautiques ne fait pas partie du programme de la spcialit ISN. Comme tu le dis, c'est un pr-requis valid par le B2i au collge. Si j'ai la chance un jour d'enseigner cette spcialit ::aie:: , je vais pas me faire ch#@  enseigner de la bureautique ou tout autre comptence qui relve du collge. La S c'est pour faire des sciences, dcouvrir des technologies, etc...





> Personnellement je suis en Terminale STI Microtechniques, on a des cours d'automatisme o l'on apprend la programmation d'automates programmables industriels (API). Ce n'est pas de la ligne de code mais de la programmation par blocs schmatiques (du GRAFCET). La logique  maitriser s'approche de celle  avoir en programmation (mme si videmment elle n'est pas tout  fait la mme). tant passionn par la programmation j'aime particulirement cette matire (et je cartonne ).


La programmation d'automates indus. ou de micro-contrleurs, c'est aussi de la programmation ::ccool::

----------


## Arnard

A priori contre... Quel est la part d'informatique au lyce  ce jour ? Qu'apprend-on sur ce sujet ? Cette option est une option de sp, qui s'appuie sur des bases solides (surtout physique et SVT), je crains que cette option reste trop succinte...

je ne considre pas un cours sur "le respect de la vie prive" comme devant cibler uniquement une frange des lycens de term S, mais l'ensemble des lycens. 

En matire de projet, on coltine les TPE depuis des annes, ce serait bien de faire un bilan de cette histoire... Si c'est faire un projet pour faire un projet, mou bof.

De plus l'informatique fait appel  diffrents notions mathmatiques qu'il est intressant de connatre. 

J'attends un dbut de programme pour en discuter plus en profondeur, mais la proposition et surtout son contexte ne me satisfont pas.

----------


## cs_ntd

Mouais.

C'est pas mal dans l'esprit cette rforme, mais j'ai peur de la grosse blague en fait  ::aie:: 
Dj que la sp maths n'attire pas trop (alors que les lves sont cens faire des maths depuis l'age de 6 ans, et que la sp maths n'est rien d'autre que des notions en plus). Je vois mal 1/4 des lves dcider de s'intersser  quelque chose de nouveau et rputer "dur" (l'algorithmique).
De plus cet enseignement risque d'tre trop inutile par manque de comptence, ou trop complexe, par manque d'exprience.
Du coup la qualit et les notions apprises vont grandement changer suivant les tablissements et les professeurs, dont ce n'est pas la matire principale.

Non, moi je reste convaincu qu'il faut crer une vritable matire "Informatique", avec des vrais profs, forms pour cel, et non pas des gnreux volontaires (ou pas). Avec 2heures par semaines, on pourrait apprendre, comme la dit benjani13, les fondements de l'informatique.
Et ensuite, adapt  chaque parcour, des notions lgrement plus pousse (algo de tri, de parcour pour les S, programmation "pour l'conomie" pour les ES, et mettons "littrature informatique" pour les L).
Avec en plus une spcialit informatique pour le Bac S, qui serait quelque chose de plus renforc.
Comme les maths en somme  ::?: 

Cette rforme par d'un bon sentiment, mais j'ai peur que pendant de nombreuses annes, les rsultats soient assez ngatifs et qu'ils entrainent la "fin" de la sp Info.

----------


## minnesota

> *L'Education Nationale propose une spcialit Informatique en Terminale S, qui devrait arriver  la rentre 2012*


En fait, a existe dans certains lyces depuis trs trs longtemps, 10-15 ans, voir plus, et ce, ds la premire. Il y a mme une note (en contrle continu) coefficient 1 ou 2, je ne sais plus, au mme titre que les langues, et qui est comptabilise pour le bac.

----------


## YannPeniguel

> Que pensez-vous de ce projet ? Qu'est-ce qui vous plat dans ce programme ; qu'aimeriez-vous y changer ?
> 
> Pour la section "langage", quel langage de programmation pensez-vous que les enseignants devraient choisir d'apprendre  leur lves ?
> 
> Pensez-vous que cette spcialit doive rester rserve  la section S des classes de Terminale ?


Il est imperatif de limiter le choix des enseignants en terme de langage parmi une liste de quelques uns! Je n'ose pas imaginer ce qui se passerait si un enseignant choisi un assembleur...
Je pense que la liste suivante est correcte:
- Python
- Java
- C#
- Javascript

Il y en a d'autres bien sur.
Des langages comme C, C++, les assembleurs et compagnie sont trop pigeurs pour des lycens selon moi,  rserver pour aprs, dans les tudes suprieures.

Bon sinon, en 2H par semaine ya pas une place norme, donc ce programme est certes basique mais suffira  donner aux lycens quelques lments pour entamer ensuite un DUT ou une licence.
Et cela rsoudra un des problmes majeurs des tudes d'informatique:
Actuellement, les 3 quarts des lycens qui dboulent en semestre 1 d'info ne savent pas ce qu'est l'informatique et viennent en pensant que c'est pour apprendre  jouer  WOW...

----------


## f-leb

> Je vois mal 1/4 des lves dcider de s'intersser  quelque chose de nouveau et rputer "dur" (l'algorithmique).


Moi je les vois bien au contraire s'engouffrer dans cette spcialit. Justement parce qu'ils bouffent dj assez de maths&physique comme a. Quant tu demandes  un jeune de 2nd (qui suit une option scientifique/technologique) ce qu'il veut faire plus tard, ils sont trs nombreux  rpondre: "informatique".

Par contre, il ne faudra pas les dcevoir et le contexte local peut jouer normment.




> De plus cet enseignement risque d'tre trop inutile par manque de comptence, ou trop complexe, par manque d'exprience.


Regarde le programme, il reste quand mme largement  la porte de beaucoup d'enseignants des matires scientifiques/technologiques qui sont quand mme diplms  Bac+3 et plus.




> Non, moi je reste convaincu qu'il faut crer une vritable matire "Informatique", avec des vrais profs, forms pour cel,


moi je ne crois pas, laissons la spcialisation pour les tudes suprieures. Il ne s'agit pas de former des informaticiens.



> . Le projet qui est actuellement dbattu et soumis  consultation (y compris locale, par l'inspection rgionale) annonce un objectif qui "nest pas de former des experts en informatique, mais plutt de fournir aux lves quelques notions fondamentales et de les sensibiliser aux problmes socitaux induits (respect de la vie prive, proprit des uvres numriques)".






> Cette rforme par d'un bon sentiment, mais j'ai peur que pendant de nombreuses annes, les rsultats soient assez ngatifs et qu'ils entrainent la "fin" de la sp Info.


Je me trompe peut-tre mais je suis plutt confiant. Au contraire j'ai bien peur que les spcialits Maths/Physiques en prennent un coup sur la tte. J'entends des collgues qui s'inquitent d'ailleurs de cette nouvelle spcialit qui pourraient leur bouffer des heures...





> En fait, a existe dans certains lyces depuis trs trs longtemps, 10-15 ans, voir plus, et ce, ds la premire. Il y a mme une note (en contrle continu) coefficient 1 ou 2, je ne sais plus, au mme titre que les langues, et qui est comptabilise pour le bac.


Ah ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Que pensez-vous de ce projet ? Qu'est-ce qui vous plat dans ce programme ; qu'aimeriez-vous y changer ?


Je sais pas comment le lyce  volu depuis quelque temps (j'y tais pas hier) mais on avait une option info en 1ere *et* en Terminale  l'poque (avec du Pascal  ::aie::  ) Par contre j'tais dans un lyce polyvalent rgional, donc c'tait clairement pas une option disponible partout.




> Pour la section "langage", quel langage de programmation pensez-vous que les enseignants devraient choisir d'apprendre  leur lves ?


J'ai envie de dire que Java peut faire l'affaire (en mode commande dans un premier temps, videmment  ::aie::  )

----------


## atha2

C'est moi que a choque ou ils ont l'intention de dispenser lquivalent d'un DUT informatique en un an  raison de 2H de cours pas semaine ??
C'est du moins l'impression que donne la lecture du programme...

Sinon je dconseille d'utiliser le javascript comme premier langage. Le correcteur risque de se tirer une balle lors de la correction des scripts. De mon point de vue c'est le langage typique o si on a pas de bonne base en programmation, on va crer un script illisible.
Je conseillerai plutt un langage contenant le strict minimum (variable, function, structure de contrle et I/O). Il faut mieux apprendre bien les bases que survol la totalit (polymorphisme, lambda, ...).

----------


## Aspartame

enseigner un langage en lyce ( hormis LEP ) ne me parat pas utile 

en revanche , l'algorithmique est assez structurant au niveau de la logique et de la rflexion, donc interessant

videmment , pour construire un algorithme sur une machine , il faut un langage (au hasard ... Mapple, a donne un avant got de prpa  ::):  

CQFD

sinon, les notions sur informatique et libert, jurisprudence etc... me semblent INCONTOURNABLES pour l'avenir.

enfin, il tait temps que le mamouth prenne en considration l'informatique dans un cursus scientifque, a vitera d'avoir des ingnieurs informaticiens dont la spcialit est master de biologie (quoique...), forms sur le tas plutt que sur la pile !

----------


## ManusDei

a existait dj y a 10 ans, j'avais une option informatique. Mes premiers pas en Visual Basic (squence motion).

----------


## Flaburgan

Je m'interroge pour la note au bac...
Les spcialits amnent une preuve diffrente. Quand on est en sp maths, on a un exercice au bac spcifique au sp maths. De mme pour la bio et la physique. Comme il n'y a pas d'preuve d'informatique, il faudra en rajouter une ? ou bien un contrle continue...?

----------


## kohsaka

Je crois que y'a pas mal d'lves de terminal S qui vont bouffer du vb5 ou 6  ::aie::

----------


## YannPeniguel

> C'est moi que a choque ou ils ont l'intention de dispenser lquivalent d'un DUT informatique en un an  raison de 2H de cours pas semaine ??
> C'est du moins l'impression que donne la lecture du programme...


C'est une blague?
http://media.education.gouv.fr/file/77/6/776.pdf  Bonne lecture...

----------


## Anomaly

L'option Informatique a t introduite dans mon lyce l'anne o je suis entr en Terminale S. Le niveau de cette option ? Utiliser Word (Excel tant considr comme trop avanc).  ::roll:: 

Fort heureusement, j'ai pu bnficier d'une drogation et remplacer l'preuve d'utilisation de Word par le dveloppement d'un programme en C++.  ::mrgreen:: 

Dans le lyce d' ct (lyce appel lyce "technique"), l'option informatique tait ingale : un jour, on programmait en Pascal, un autre jour, a consistait en un cours sur les diffrentes options du programme ARJ (un archiveur en ligne de commande encore populaire  l'poque).

----------


## Samshay

> Preuve: juste dans le cas de technicien et ingenieur, on a toujours le dbt qui est le mieux pour un recrutement, et je vous assure que 80% des boss de societs pensent que le technicien est moin cher et en mme temps il fera le mme boulot d'un ingnieur (c'est pas de tout vrai ) alors vous pouvez imaginer si on aura des lycens avec un bac et qui ont des connaissances approfondis en informatique.....a sera une catastrophe


Je suis de formation BAC +3 et je fais exactement le mme boulot qu'un ingnieur ...

----------


## f-leb

oui bon ok, il y avait une vague option "informatique" il y a 10-15 ans.
D'ailleurs vous trouverez le mot "informatique" un peu partout dans les programmes du lyce (il y a galement un enseignement de "Mathmatiques-informatique" en srie littraire L, h oui).

Dans le cas de cette nouvelle spcialit ISN, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'un retour en arrire et de laisser le prof faire tout seul ce qu'il peut selon son bon vouloir. Il va y avoir un programme, des documents ressources, des plateformes d'changes, des formations etc...On n'est plus dans l'improvisation l...




> Une rvolution dans le paysage scolaire franais, selon certains.


L'avenir nous le dira mais je pense en effet que c'est une rvolution...

----------


## f-leb

le programme d'ISN, ce n'est pas seulement de la prog. et des algorithmes.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider  interprter cette partie ?




> *Savoirs:*Persistance de linformation
> Droit  limage, revendication du  droit  loubli .





> *Capacits:* □ Prendre conscience de la persistance de linformation sur les espaces numriques interconnects.
> □ Savoir se comporter de manire responsable par rapport au droit des personnes.





> *Observations:* les donnes, notamment personnelles, sont susceptibles dtre mmorises pour de longues priodes sans matrise par les personnes concernes.


Quelles genre d'activits (  caractre scientifique de prfrence ::aie:: ) vous voyez pour faire "prendre conscience de la persistance de linformation sur les espaces numriques interconnects" ::koi:: ?

Merci.

----------


## YannPeniguel

> le programme d'ISN, ce n'est pas seulement de la prog. et des algorithmes.
> 
> Quelqu'un peut m'aider  interprter cette partie ?
> 
> Quelles genre d'activits (  caractre scientifique de prfrence) vous voyez pour faire "prendre conscience de la persistance de linformation sur les espaces numriques interconnects"?
> 
> Merci.


Faire quelques recherches documentaires sur les quelques cas dacharnements qui se sont produits sur des forums internet et rseaux sociaux, ainsi que les quelques clbres cas de personnes qui se sont fait avoir par les rseaux sociaux:
http://www.logiciel.net/la-police-ut...iste-10529.htm
http://www.blogintree.com/ressources...isent-facebook
Tu peux aussi proposer aux lyceens de chercher les photos de Laure Manaudou, ou ce genre de choses.

----------


## Gnoce

> Tu peux aussi proposer aux lyceens de chercher les photos de Laure Manaudou, ou ce genre de choses.


Tu veux aussi enseigner l'anatomie?  ::aie:: 
Ils risquent de tomber sur des photos compromettantes, a aura le mrite de dissuader certaines personnes de mettre tout et n'importe quoi sur le net...

----------


## Hellwing

> Tu veux aussi enseigner l'anatomie? 
> Ils risquent de tomber sur des photos compromettantes, a aura le mrite de dissuader certaines personnes de mettre tout et n'importe quoi sur le net...


Et motiver d'autres  approfondir leurs recherches une fois rentrs chez eux  ::roll::

----------


## f-leb

> Quelqu'un peut m'aider  interprter cette partie ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Savoirs : Persistance de linformation
> Droit  limage, revendication du  droit  loubli .
> ...


la techno. qui est derrire la persistance des donnes, c'est quand mme les bases de donnes (SGBD(R)), non ?

Surtout que plus loin, on peut lire:



> *Capacits:* Crer et analyser une page web en langage HTML.


et puis:



> *Observations:* On utilise le langage HTML pour crire une page   la main , puis on insiste sur le fait que ce langage sert aussi de cible  des gnrateurs de pages.


mmmhhh, PHP+MySQL en Tale S ?




> Tu peux aussi proposer aux lyceens de chercher les photos de Laure Manaudou, ou ce genre de choses.


h h, c'est l qu'il faudra tre vigilant si on ne veut pas que cet enseignement parte en c#@* ::mrgreen:: . Merci Yann pour les liens.

----------


## YannPeniguel

> Tu veux aussi enseigner l'anatomie? 
> Ils risquent de tomber sur des photos compromettantes, *a aura le mrite de dissuader certaines personnes de mettre tout et n'importe quoi sur le net*...


Exactement  ::mrgreen:: 




> Et motiver d'autres  approfondir leurs recherches une fois rentrs chez eux


Un lycen qui veut voir des femmes  poils en photo/vido l'aura dj fait depuis longtemps  ::mouarf:: 

Je citais ironiquement ce cas, car il prouve que un document compromettant, une fois plac sur internet, est repris et diffus par tout le monde.

En plus srieux, on pourrait parler de Wikileaks.

----------


## Hellwing

> Exactement 
> 
> 
> 
> Un lycen qui veut voir des femmes  poils en photo/vido l'aura dj fait depuis longtemps


Je n'ai pas dit le contraire mais a leur donnera une source d'inspiration supplmentaire ^^




> Je citais ironiquement ce cas, car il prouve que un document compromettant, une fois plac sur internet, est repris et diffus par tout le monde.
> 
> En plus srieux, on pourrait parler de Wikileaks.


Ces exemples concernent la fuite d'informations  l'insu du principal concern, pas de donnes dposes volontairement sur Internet. Et c'est sur ce dernier point que les lves doivent tre sensibiliss.

----------


## euskadi_21

2 Heures par semaine pour apprendre des notions de programmation, d'algorithmie, juridiques, d'architectures ... Laissez moi rire. 

Dj rien que pour rapprendre  programmer dans un langage 2 heures par semaines ne suffisent pas. Il ne faut pas oublier toutes les notions annexes ncessaires pour avoir un programme qui fait autre chose qu'un hello world. Par exemple, la thorie des ensembles, les cours de logiques parmi les plus importants... Encore un truc fait pour satisfaire ces crateurs mais irralisable dans la pratique.

Rappeler vous vos programmes de DUT ou autre, l'informatique est tellement vaste que le terme en sois ne signifie pas grand chose. Mme aprs 5 ans d'tudes spcialiss  raison de 40 heures par semaines, beaucoup de sujet restent pas ou peu connus.

----------


## YannPeniguel

> Je n'ai pas dit le contraire mais a leur donnera une source d'inspiration supplmentaire ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Ces exemples concernent la fuite d'informations  l'insu du principal concern, pas de donnes dposes volontairement sur Internet. *Et c'est sur ce dernier point que les lves doivent tre sensibiliss*.


Autant sur l'un que sur l'autre selon moi, ainsi que sur l'ensemble des points dont on peut parler au sujet de l'utilisation d'internet comme moyen de drober l'information ou la diffuser.

Il y a beaucoup de choses  en dire.

euskadi_21> Ce programme aborde pas mal de sujets mais de faon trs superficielle, si tu regardes bien.

----------


## Hephaistos007

> N'tant pas informaticien de mtier, je voulais justement avoir vos avis sur ce futur enseignement. 
> voir http://media.eduscol.education.fr/fi...N_S_170881.pdf


Mon avis : c'est du grand dlire. Un document typique pondu par un technocrate, qui comme tous les autres document du mme genre (Cf. les PPN en IUT par exemple), ne peuvent pas tre respects par les enseignants tellement ils sont denses. A fortiori quand les enseignants en question n'ont eux-mme pas t forms  la science informatique (!!).

Imaginez donc groupe de lycens, avec toute la maturit intellectuelle qui va avec (ironie), face  un professeur de Physique titulaire du CAPES de physique/chimie. Tout ce beau monde va plancher  hauteur de 2h/semaine sur, *je cite* :
- tri de tableau par dichotomie
- recherche dun plus court chemin (Dijsktra)
- fonction/procdure et rcursivit
- Langage HTML
- Jeux d'instructions de langage machine
- Analyse du trafic de trame sur un rseau
- Machine  tats finis
- ...

Mais..mais... dites donc, a ressemble fortement  des aspects que l'on traite dans le *suprieur* (de bac+1  bac+3),  des tudiants *spcifiquement inscrits en informatique*. 

C'est lhcatombe assure...

----------


## Hephaistos007

> Je suis de formation BAC +3 et je fais exactement le mme boulot qu'un ingnieur ...


[hors-sujet]
La faute aux employeurs qui utilisent les ingnieurs comme des techniciens++, ce qui par consquent cr ce genre de frustration bien lgitime. Si ils taient au contraire utiliss vritablement en ingnierie, il n'y aurait pas de polmique.
[/hors-sujet]

----------


## tesla

Salut,

J'tais en 1ere S en 1983

A cette poque on programmait sur des TI57 / TI58 / HP11 (calculatrices programmables de l'poque) : 

- Mthode de Newton 
- Rsolution des quations du second degr
- Tri
- Dichotomie
...
Ce n'taient pas des PC, mais faire un algo, crire un programme quel que soit le langage ca se fait dj depuis des lustres et  l'cole.
Et pas besoin d'un PC  1000 Euros, d'un ipad ou d'internet.

----------


## Rams7s

> Quelqu'un peut m'aider  interprter cette partie ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Savoirs* : Persistance de linformation
> Droit  limage, revendication du  droit  loubli .
> 			
> ...





> la techno. qui est derrire la persistance des donnes, c'est quand mme les bases de donnes (SGBD(R)), non ?


C'est une blague?  ::roll:: 
On va dire que c'est une blague. Que mettre _droit a l'image et droit a l'oubli_ et _c'est grace a un SGBD_ dans le meme sac c'est fait pour detendre l'atmosphere. C'est pas parce qu'on y croit vraiment. ::roll::  
On se dit que la sensibilisation des gens au l'anonymat sur internet, au fait que google c'est tout sauf bien, que facebook ce n'est pas mieux si ce n'est qu'on choisit plus ou moins quelles informations on y met c'est tout resume en une question:
Mais comment font-ils leurs datawarehouse? Avec la quantite faramineuses de donnes qu'ils ont sur tous leurs utilisateurs (y compris les points d'acces wifi) on se demande vraiment comment ils gerent tout ca. Non c'est vrai, on peut retrouver des infos d'il y a +10ans, ils font du stockage sur bande au cas-ou, mais surtout ils compressent les donnees ils font comment?
Ben oui, la vie privee, c'est savoir ce qu'on peut mettre en clef primaire dans un SGBDR ou si NoSQL sera plus efficace. De la meme maniere que mettre des cameras partout, le probleme c'est pas de pouvoir se faire flicker en permanence, mais bien comment ils stockent tout ca?


Ahlalala, en tous cas, ca me fait penser:



> Je suppose que des formations seront organises et qu'il faudra passer par une certification avant de pouvoir enseigner une spcialit qui ne sera pas prsente dans tous les tablissements (dans un premier temps en tout cas).





> Si j'ai la chance un jour d'enseigner cette spcialit, je vais pas me faire ch#@  enseigner de la bureautique ou tout autre comptence qui relve du collge. La S c'est pour faire des sciences, dcouvrir des technologies, etc...


Moi j'aimerai bien qu'a defaut de formation, il y ait un examen. ::mur:: 
Avec une limite, genre on ne peut pas le passer plus de 3 fois cet examen, et a duree limitee dans le temps. Parce que contrairement aux mathematiques, l'informatique ca evolue, un peu comme la geographie.

----------


## bgiorda

h472009 super argument, bravo !

Moi je suis contre l'enseignement des sciences  l'cole car les jeunes me feront concurrence (je suis scientifique), je suis aussi contre l'enseignement du franais car ces mme jeunes vont faire concurrence aux crivains ou aux secrtaires.
En fait il faut supprimer l'cole !

----------


## f-leb

> Mais..mais... dites donc, a ressemble fortement  des aspects que l'on traite dans le *suprieur* (de bac+1  bac+3),  des tudiants *spcifiquement inscrits en informatique*.


Bravo, vous venez de comprendre lobjectif des enseignements du lyce gnral ::roll:: . Prparer les jeunes aux tudes suprieures en leur prsentant les aspects des diffrents mtiers.




> C'est une blague?


Je ne sais pas, je posais juste une question. Vous tes visiblement  informaticien mais comme vous rpondez galement par dautres questions, je ne comprends absolument rien de ce que vous avez voulu dire. Je ne peux pas vous en vouloir, je ne suis pas informaticien et vous, vous ntes pas prof

Je me suis bas sur l'article de WikiPedia



> En programmation, la gestion de persistance des donnes (en anglais : persistence) et ventuellement des tats de programme se rfre au mcanisme responsable de la sauvegarde et la restauration de donnes, afin qu'un programme puisse se terminer sans que ses donnes ni son tat d'excution soient perdus.
> Ces informations de reprise peuvent tre sauvegardes sur disque ou transmises  un serveur (un serveur de bases de donnes relationnelles, par exemple).



A vous couter, il faudrait tre ingnieur dv. Web pour enseigner des notions de HTML  des jeunes de 17 ans.  Je mattendais  lire ce discours mais tout de mme
Probablement qu vos yeux, il faudrait que les profs de sport pratiquent en Champions League pour enseigner les rgles du Football  des classes de seconde.

- Plutt que daffirmer les strotypes habituels sur le milieu enseignant que vous ne connaissez pas en vous basant sur vos expriences malheureuses du Lyce dil y a 10-15ans o le milieu scolaire tait encore  lre pr-numrique, 

- Plutt que faire des interprtations simplistes dun programme encore  en consultation que vous avez lu en diagonale et de faire croire quil faut des comptences dingnieur informaticien pour additionner deux octets ou balbutier du HTML,

vous feriez mieux, afin de faire avancer les choses, de mexpliquer  comment valoriser cet enseignement afin dinciter des jeunes  poursuivre des tudes informatiques sans reproduire les travers du pass.

----------


## stardeath

> A vous couter, il faudrait tre ingnieur dv. Web pour enseigner des notions de HTML  des jeunes de 17 ans.  Je mattendais  lire ce discours mais tout de mme
> Probablement qu vos yeux, il faudrait que les profs de sport pratiquent en Champions League pour enseigner les rgles du Football  des classes de seconde.


peut tre qu'tre un professionnel de l'informatique aide pour savoir de quoi on parle .... ou alors plus simplement tre prof d'informatique plutt qu'un prof de maths, physique ou autre recycl pour un lubie supplmentaire de l'ducation nationale.
d'ailleurs au passage, les profs de sport sont l pour enseigner le sport et tout ce qui gravite autour, le foot en fait parti, au contraire du html et d'un prof de maths par exemple ...

la lecture du programme suggr me fait penser  ce que j'ai fait pendant mes 2 premires annes de fac, trs drle en somme ...

la sp SI a un programme tout aussi dense amha, mais on en fait en premire ET en terminale, cherchez l'erreur.

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est marrant, on va a l'inverse de la suppression de l'option informatique en 2002. (coef 1 facultatif au bac)

En 2002, l'informatique ce n'tait plus necessaire...

Pour moi, remettre une option comme celle la pourrait tre vraiment utile dans le sens ou en 2h/ semaine, on peut avoir de sacr notions de base sur un an. Mes module d'IUT faisait 16 - 20h par tranche de 1h30 ou 3h / semaine et on progressait pas mal mine de rien. 

Algorithme, base d'un langage, principe objet, BDD basique(select / insert/ update etc...) sont tout a fait abordable en une anne de cour je pense. 
Bien sur, lke but n'est pas d'en faire des BAC + 5, mais de donner un bagage minimum qui permet entre autre, de comprendre un minimum la structure globale. C'est dj pas mal non ?

Pour ce qui est des profs, il y avait un CAPES informatique de gestion en 2005 qui formait pour les lyce technique / pro, ainsi que pour les IUT / BTS. A raison de 10 places par an, pour 300 candidats, c'tait assez innaccessible, mais rien n'empche de relancer le concours(qui avait un bon niveau BAC +3, voir au dessus... )

----------


## Flaburgan

> 2 Heures par semaine pour apprendre des notions de programmation, d'algorithmie, juridiques, d'architectures ... Laissez moi rire. 
> 
> Dj rien que pour rapprendre  programmer dans un langage 2 heures par semaines ne suffisent pas. Il ne faut pas oublier toutes les notions annexes ncessaires pour avoir un programme qui fait autre chose qu'un hello world. Par exemple, la thorie des ensembles, les cours de logiques parmi les plus importants... Encore un truc fait pour satisfaire ces crateurs mais irralisable dans la pratique.
> 
> Rappeler vous vos programmes de DUT ou autre, l'informatique est tellement vaste que le terme en sois ne signifie pas grand chose. Mme aprs 5 ans d'tudes spcialiss  raison de 40 heures par semaines, beaucoup de sujet restent pas ou peu connus.


Sauf que le but n'est pas de former des informaticiens, des gens capables de produire des vraies applications, le but est de montrer comment elles sont globalement crer pour mieux pouvoir s'en servir.

Allez, le parallle qu'on aime tant avec les voitures. On leur explique les fondements de la mcanique pour que s'ils ont une petite panne, ils puissent la rparer, plutt que de ne rien comprendre de ce qu'il y a sous le capot. Mais il n'a jamais t question de leur apprendre  crer le moteur...

----------


## bobby51

Personne n'a encore parl de la terminale STG GSI (Gestion des Systmes d'Information) dont le programme est bien plus toff que ce qui est propos ici.
Encore une option qui va dcrdibiliser encore plus ceux qui viennent d'un parcours technologique ("ah ouai, STG GSI, le bas au rabais pour les personnes qui n'ont pas les capacits d'aller en S option info"  ::roll:: )
Mme s'il est vrai que beaucoup d'tudiant en tudes suprieur sortent de S, cela renforce encore plus la prdominance de cette section, et de faire passer les autres pour obsoltes. Dja qu'il est compliqu de faire comprendre  quelqu'un pourquoi on est en informatique et qu'on a pas fait S (qui, pour moi, n'est pas forcment la voie la plus lgitime), cela va encore plus faire au croire au commun des mortels que l'informatique est une matire hyper scientifique, alors que nous savons tous ici que l'informatique ne peut pas se ramener  une simple science, et inclue bien d'autres choses. Dj que la fac  bien entam ce processus d'litisme de la section info en blindant les tudiants de L1/L2 de physiques, biologie, math alors qu'ils sont en parcours informatique. Le discours "tu veux faire informatique? alors tu va en bouffer de la science pure" commence  tre dsagrable, et, je suis sur, pousse pas mal de jeunes passionnes par l'informatique  rejoindre d'autres sections en les dgotant  vie.

----------


## euskadi_21

> Sauf que le but n'est pas de former des informaticiens, des gens capables de produire des vraies applications, le but est de montrer comment elles sont globalement crer pour mieux pouvoir s'en servir.
> 
> Allez, le parallle qu'on aime tant avec les voitures. On leur explique les fondements de la mcanique pour que s'ils ont une petite panne, ils puissent la rparer, plutt que de ne rien comprendre de ce qu'il y a sous le capot. Mais il n'a jamais t question de leur apprendre  crer le moteur...


Je suis d'accord ils n'ont pas vocation  devenir des professionnels avec cette option. Cependant, soit on fait les choses srieusement soit on ne les fait pas. Un programme aussi dense c'est simplement du n'importe quoi. Comme si en physique on voulait aborder tout ce qui touche  l'astrophysique (des particules lmentaires au galaxies) en 2 heures par semaine .... Initier les jeunes  l'informatique oui mais avec un programme cohrent par un four tout.

Et pour reprendre ton exemple, le programme souhaiterait apprendre le code de la route, la conduite, le code des assurances, la conception d'une voitures (moteurs, train roulant ...) sans oublier la gestion du rseau routier et le pilotage d'une voiture ... Rien que a !!!

Autant prsenter moins d'aspect, mais bien les prsenter pour justement donner envie aux jeunes de faire ces mtiers.

----------


## euskadi_21

> C'est marrant, on va a l'inverse de la suppression de l'option informatique en 2002. (coef 1 facultatif au bac)
> 
> En 2002, l'informatique ce n'tait plus necessaire...
> 
> Pour moi, remettre une option comme celle la pourrait tre vraiment utile dans le sens ou en 2h/ semaine, on peut avoir de sacr notions de base sur un an. Mes module d'IUT faisait 16 - 20h par tranche de 1h30 ou 3h / semaine et on progressait pas mal mine de rien. 
> 
> Algorithme, base d'un langage, principe objet, BDD basique(select / insert/ update etc...) sont tout a fait abordable en une anne de cour je pense. 
> Bien sur, lke but n'est pas d'en faire des BAC + 5, mais de donner un bagage minimum qui permet entre autre, de comprendre un minimum la structure globale. C'est dj pas mal non ?
> 
> ...


Oui mais les enseignements en IUT sont fait dans un cadre cohrent o les notions sont abordes ensembles dans divers matires et se compltent...

De plus comment aborder les BDD sans la thorie des ensembles !

Faire des algo sans les cours de logiques ... peux de personnes et encore moins des lycens savent vraiment ce que signifie un "ou" ou un "et". Un programme sans ne fait pas grand chose... 

Les bases d'un langage, hormis VB et encore. Un language OO ne n'est pas possible car cette approche n'est pas naturelle. Vas expliquer toutes les notions OO (heritage, polymorphisme ...) en plus de la syntaxe mme du langage ... Le C/ADA/Cobol a veut dire passer au moins 2 ou 4 heures  expliquer le processus de compilation + linker...

----------


## f-leb

Bon, on navance pas beaucoup

Ce que vous ne comprenez pas et nadmettez pas, cest quun enseignement "lger" dinformatique qui na pas vocation  former des spcialistes na pas ncessairement  besoin dinformaticiens chevronns (il en serait videmment autrement si lenseignement tait de 8h/semaine en 1re et Tale mais ce nest pas le cas).




> la sp SI a un programme tout aussi dense amha...


Jenseigne en SI et je connais donc bien le programme. Prtendre que le programme de SI est aussi "dense" que celui de cette nouvelle spcialit ISN ou que le programme d'ISN est aussi "dense" qu'un programme de fac, permettez que je rigole aussi . Vous vous basez sans doute sur le rapport masse/volume de papier du programme pour valuer la "densit"

Merci de prendre un peu de recul quand vous parlez denseignement et de ses programmes  un enseignant. Pour ma part, il ne me viendrait pas  lesprit de porter le mme type de jugements  lemporte-pices sur Java, C++,HTML quand je madresse  un informaticien.





> Pour moi, remettre une option comme celle la pourrait tre vraiment utile dans le sens ou en 2h/ semaine, on peut avoir de sacr notions de base sur un an.


Cest galement ce que je pense mais vous allez  lencontre de vos prdcesseurs qui trouvent lide ridicule. Profs trop cons et/ou programmes trop "denses"  et/ou lves trop immatures et/ou horaires insuffisants, la litanie habituelle  chaque fois quun nouveau programme sort  quoiLe tout valid par une commission de 60 millions dexperts en enseignement (normal, en tant quanciens lves).




> Algorithme, base d'un langage, principe objet, BDD basique(select / insert/ update etc...) sont tout a fait abordable en une anne de cour je pense. 
> Bien sur, lke but n'est pas d'en faire des BAC + 5, mais de donner un bagage minimum qui permet entre autre, de comprendre un minimum la structure globale. C'est dj pas mal non ?


Et re +1 pour pmithrandir!
La programmation objet me parait trop ambitieuse et napparat pas dans le programme par contre quelques SELECT dans une BDD basique pourquoi pas, ils me semble qu'ils font dj des trucs comme a en techno. de gestion.





> Pour ce qui est des profs, il y avait un CAPES informatique de gestion en 2005 qui formait pour les lyce technique / pro, ainsi que pour les IUT / BTS. A raison de 10 places par an, pour 300 candidats, c'tait assez innaccessible, mais rien n'empche de relancer le concours(qui avait un bon niveau BAC +3, voir au dessus... )


Et ouvrir de nouveaux postes de fonctionnaires, l vous rvez ::mrgreen:: 




> Personne n'a encore parl de la terminale STG GSI (Gestion des Systmes d'Information) dont le programme est bien plus toff que ce qui est propos ici.


l a devient intressant, je me renseigne sur les programmes de STG GSI et je reviens + tard.

----------


## bobby51

> l a devient intressant, je me renseigne sur les programmes de STG GSI et je reviens + tard.


si tu veut un peu de doc, c'est beaucoup de blabla mais en gros pour rsum, ce qui est tudier:
- construction et impact d'un systme d'information dans l'entreprise
- organisation d'un SI
- un peu de droit autour de l'informatique
- un peu d'analyse (moi  l'poque c'tait avec Merise ca a peut-tre boug) a partir de cas rel
- algorithmie (la base : variable, type, boucle, conditionnel, procdure, fonction)
- tude d'un langage et projet dans ce langage  prsenter (moi c'tait du PHP)
- du SQL (pour moi c'tait sur access  ::aie:: )

bon c'est vrai que ca allait pas super loin en termes techniques, mais je trouvais que c'tait une bonne introduction, et c'est ce qui m'a vraiment donne envie de poursuivre en informatique. L'informatique y tait prsent sous un angle de gestionnaire et non de scientifique.

----------


## mrjay42

> vous feriez mieux, afin de faire avancer les choses, de mexpliquer  comment valoriser cet enseignement afin dinciter des jeunes  poursuivre des tudes informatiques sans reproduire les travers du pass.


Mme si je n'aime pas le ton que tu emploies je vais quand mme te rpondre parce que je pense avoir une ide :

Les jeunes, en moyenne et en gnral, permettez-moi de faire un raccourcis : aiment les choses qui marchent, quand a va vite, quand ils comprennent, quand ils sont aux commandes etc.

L'informatique ncessite un peu de pratique, et l'avis selon lequel il faudrait avoir t Ingnieur pour enseigner mme des bases de l'informatique  des jeunes peut se comprendre ainsi :
L'informatique est une science ou thorie et pratique sentremlent ! Et de plus la mise en uvre de la thorie est souvent aise puisque il suffit de modliser, coder, implmenter, etc.

Donc un prof "faon edNat", pure thorie : pas intressant si la personne n'est pas curieuse et intresse (ce qui arrive assez souvent quand mme) et risque de donner un enseignement rbarbatif, long, chiant, fastidieux et thorique...Ce qui serait dommage ! (rappelez vous simplement que les profs les plus intressants que vous avez eu, taient probablement ceux qui taient intresss par ce qu'ils enseignaient...et l'informatique quand on ne s'y intresse pas a se voit trs vite du fait mme de l'imbrication thorie/pratique...si le passage  la pratique n'est pas crdible, le prof perdra ses lves)

Un prof "faon emploi jeune", Mme Michu ou "le gars d' cot" qui "s'y connaissent en informatique", c'est pas bon non plus, parce que la pratique ne fait pas tout

Un ingnieur, ou n'importe quelle autre type de personne ayant fait des tudes en informatique ET les ayant appliques, me semble plus  mme de transmettre une vision raliste de l'informatique, pertinente, interssante, concrte, etc.

----------


## Anomaly

Moi j'avoue que quelque chose me choque (sans pour autant vraiment me surprendre) :




> mais plutt de fournir aux lves quelques notions fondamentales et de les sensibiliser aux problmes socitaux induits (respect de la vie prive, proprit des uvres numriques)".


En gros, Hadopi et les majors d'abord. Et on verra aprs sans urgence pour la vritable formation informatique qui permettra  l'lve de devenir ventuellement informaticien et d'en faire son gagne pain.

A mon avis ces notions ne doivent pas faire partie d'une option Informatique, mais plutt d'une forme d'ducation civique.

L'option Informatique devrait en fait donner un aperu de ce qu'est le vritable travail quand on travaille dans l'informatique et qu'on va tre amen  faire notamment du dveloppement.

Je me rappelerais toujours ce que nous a dit mon premier professeur d'informatique la premire anne  l'universit, alors qu'on commenait  tudier sur papier les bases de l'algorithmique et la logique : "Etudier l'informatique, ce n'est pas apprendre  bidouiller la base de registres de Windows. L'informatique, la vraie, c'est a."

Moi, je n'tais pas tonn, faisant du dveloppement en autodidacte depuis l'ge de 12 ans, mais beaucoup tombaient de haut.

D'o  mon avis une ncessaire initiation aux bases de la programmation doit tre faite au lyce -avant- d'entrer dans les tudes suprieures, afin que les futurs tudiants sachent  quoi s'attendre.

----------


## euskadi_21

Effectivement on peut y voir une tentative des majors de rduire le piratages a travers une "initiation" "sensibilisation" des jeunes au numrique.

----------


## f-leb

@mrjay42




> Donc un prof "faon edNat", pure thorie : pas intressant si la personne n'est pas curieuse et intresse (ce qui arrive assez souvent quand mme) et risque de donner un enseignement rbarbatif, long, chiant, fastidieux et thorique...Ce qui serait dommage ! (rappelez vous simplement que les profs les plus intressants que vous avez eu, taient probablement ceux qui taient intresss par ce qu'ils enseignaient...et l'informatique quand on ne s'y intresse pas a se voit trs vite du fait mme de l'imbrication thorie/pratique...si le passage  la pratique n'est pas crdible, le prof perdra ses lves)


mais je suis entirement d'accord avec vous. Ce qui me choque c'est que vous condamnez d'emble ce brouillon/bauche de projet de programme parce qu'un prof "ed nat" serait implicitement chiant, rbarbatif etc... et qu'en plus ce serait obligatoirement quelqu'un de non motiv par l'informatique. Admettez que cette gnralisation quasi-systmatique dans cette discussion est plutt insultante, non ?




> Un prof "faon emploi jeune", Mme Michu ou "le gars d' cot" qui "s'y connaissent en informatique", c'est pas bon non plus, parce que la pratique ne fait pas tout


Je ne suis pas "emploi jeune", ni Mme Michu, ni le gars d' ct. Et je ne vois pas pourquoi vous affirmez qu'un futur enseignant de cette nouvelle discipline serait forcment quelqu'un de cette catgorie. Vous n'aimez pas le ton que j'emploie mais vous continuez de m'insulter quand mme avec vos strotypes du prof "ed nat".




> Un ingnieur, ou n'importe quelle autre type de personne ayant fait des tudes en informatique ET les ayant appliques, me semble plus  mme de transmettre une vision raliste de l'informatique, pertinente, interssante, concrte, etc.


Ah ? Parce que vous n'avez jamais connu de profs de fac hyper-pointu mais chiant et rbarbatif sans doute...Veinard...


Merci bobby51, je vais regarder tout a ::ccool::

----------


## stardeath

> Jenseigne en SI et je connais donc bien le programme. Prtendre que le programme de SI est aussi "dense" que celui de cette nouvelle spcialit ISN ou que le programme d'ISN est aussi "dense" qu'un programme de fac, permettez que je rigole aussi . Vous vous basez sans doute sur le rapport masse/volume de papier du programme pour valuer la "densit"
> 
> Merci de prendre un peu de recul quand vous parlez denseignement et de ses programmes  un enseignant. Pour ma part, il ne me viendrait pas  lesprit de porter le mme type de jugements  lemporte-pices sur Java, C++,HTML quand je madresse  un informaticien.


pas besoin de prtendre, j'ai fait la spcialisation SI, je connais le programme donc, j'ai fait des tudes d'informatique, je sais donc combien de temps il m'a fallu pour bouffer le programme de la fac, et maintenant  mes heures perdus je fais de l'enseignement, et je sais pertinemment que pour transmettre des notions de faon correcte/pertinente/intressante il faut quand mme un minimum s'y connaitre dans le domaine enseign.




> mais je suis entirement d'accord avec vous. Ce qui me choque c'est que vous condamnez d'emble ce brouillon/bauche de projet de programme parce qu'un prof "ed nat" serait implicitement chiant, rbarbatif etc... et qu'en plus ce serait obligatoirement quelqu'un de non motiv par l'informatique. Admettez que cette gnralisation quasi-systmatique dans cette discussion est plutt insultante, non ?


vous dites vous mme qu'aucun nouveau prof d'informatique ne serait embauch, donc dj a part mal, le prof qui devra faire cette matire  toutes les chances d'tre un prof recycl, a part quand mme plutt mal pour un enseignement qui est cens tre moderne et d'avenir.

----------


## Rams7s

> Je ne sais pas, je posais juste une question. Vous tes visiblement  informaticien mais comme vous rpondez galement par dautres questions, je ne comprends absolument rien de ce que vous avez voulu dire. Je ne peux pas vous en vouloir, je ne suis pas informaticien et vous, vous ntes pas prof


Pardon, je reformule:
Vouloir aborder le probleme de la perenite de l'information sur internet, ou du droit a l'image c'est bien.
Dire que c'est grace a une base de donnee, c'est un comme parler d'informatique avec le pare-feu open-office ou les meuporgs. C'est mal.

Je rejoins stardeath sur le contenu du programme.
Comme je l'ai gentiment dit des le debut le programme envisage est *tres* dense. Moi j'ai dit premiere annee ecole d'inge, pour stardeath c'etait comparaison avec la fac. On en revient au meme.
Pareil, j'ai mis le temps au regard du contenu (10h par semaine, j'avais une 2h de SI en bonus) au niveau de celui de la SI, pas d'une specialite. Mais encore fallait-il lire le message entier ou correctement, selon votre choix. Je dis ca dans la mesure ou votre lmessage indiquait je ne sais pas trop quoi en mettant la SI dans les enseignements de specialites.  ::?: 

Mais je suis quand meme d'accord: je ne suis pas profs, et j'en ai jamais connu. Et tout pareil, j'ai jamais eu de cours d'algo ou de reseau, donc je suis pas au courant que c'est important mais quand meme tres penible et que ca fait des sacres heures en amphi a attendre que ca se passe.
Mais Tkt, je sens que mes anciens-profs du lycee sauront rendre ca vivant. ::roll:: 

En revanche, j'ai pas forcement ete tres aimable mais:
Avoir un neuneu qui enseigne les technos web, ca fait des failles de securite partout a terme. Car ca fait encore plus de neuneus qui sont convaincus d'avoir raison (je ne m'exclue pas forcement du lot). Ceci dit, il est vrai que pour faire un petit peu de  html il n'y pas besoin de beaucoup de connaissances. Comme pour faire un ping ceci dit.J'ai lu le programme en entier avec tous les motsJe ne pense pas que le lycee m'ait presente beaucoup de metiers differents. Ou alors c'etait super bien cacheJ'estime aider a faire avancer les choses en vous le disant quand vous ecrivez trop n'importe quoiFaire des interpretations simplistes, je trouve ca ose. Mais bon, je lis comme je peux en comprenant du mieux que je peux. Au minimum j'essaye de voir la difference entre une base de donnee et _"les donnes, notamment personnelles, sont susceptibles d'etre memorisees pour de longues periodes sans maitrises par les personnes concernees"_Mon lycee ne date pas d'il y a 10-15ans, je suis desole d'aller a l'encontre de ce que vous pensiez de moi. Mais c'est beaucoup plus recent. Mais si ca peut vous rassurer, ca n'a visiblement pas beaucoup change quand je vois mes frangin(e)s.

Enfin bon, bonne journee.

----------


## Anomaly

> Effectivement on peut y voir une tentative des majors de rduire le piratages a travers une "initiation" "sensibilisation" des jeunes au numrique.


Sauf que a n'a aucun sens d'inclure a dans une spcialit du Bac scientifique.

Sensibiliser les jeunes au piratage, tant que a ne tourne pas au lavage de cerveau comme je le crains, je suis pour, mais a doit concerner tout le monde, et bien avant la Terminale. De mme pour tout ce qui touche  la vie prive (et qui est pour moi bien plus important avec la "mode" Facebook).

Je trouve donc ridicule d'inclure a dans le fameux "programme" de la spcialit.

----------


## Hephaistos007

> Bravo, vous venez de comprendre lobjectif des enseignements du lyce gnral. Prparer les jeunes aux tudes suprieures en leur prsentant les aspects des diffrents mtiers.


*Prparer* justement, ne veut pas dire *piquer*  droite et  gauche des bouts du programme des tudes suprieures en informatique. Ou alors rflchir  un ajustement des programmes du suprieur pour qu'il n'y ait pas de redite avec ce qui aura t vu dans le secondaire. Pourquoi pas, mais il faut en discuter entre enseignants du secondaire et enseignants du suprieur.




> Je ne peux pas vous en vouloir, je ne suis pas informaticien et vous, vous ntes pas prof


Cette remarque ne s'adressait pas  moi mais j'en profite pour rebondir : et si il savrait que moi j'tais enseignant, donnerez-vous plus de crdit  mon propos ? D'ailleurs, quels sont vos rfrences d'enseignement dans le suprieur en informatique (facult, IUT, CNAM, cole d'ingnieur ?).

----------


## f-leb

> A mon avis ces notions ne doivent pas faire partie d'une option Informatique, mais plutt d'une forme d'ducation civique.


C'est exactement ce que je me suis dit, je suis galement trs perplexe sur cette partie.

Mais quand vous regardez le programme du sminaire national qui a eu lieu:




> Il inclut des cours et ateliers d'algorithme et de programmation, des sessions de questionnement didactique, des confrences sur les questions juridiques, philosophiques, thiques et conomiques souleves par les outils numriques.


a ratisse large et au-del des seules questions techniques...

----------


## f-leb

bon allez, mes excuses gnrales et les + plates  tout ceux que j'ai p blesser,vexer.

Je me suis emball quand  certains propos caricaturaux visant  faire passer des profs pour des billes. Rflexe d'amour propre ::aie:: ..., Je trouve que vous avez une trs haute opinion de vous-mme et de votre mtier d'informaticien, et c'est trs bien ::ccool::  Seulement, j'en ai autant sur moi-mme et le mtier d'enseignant, la confrontation tait peut-tre invitable ::aie:: 

toutes mes excuses encore, je reprends ma respiration et je vous repose des questions avec le ton qu'il faut cette fois.

----------


## f-leb

> Pardon, je reformule:
> Vouloir aborder le probleme de la perenite de l'information sur internet, ou du droit a l'image c'est bien.
> Dire que c'est grace a une base de donnee, c'est un comme parler d'informatique avec le pare-feu open-office ou les meuporgs. C'est mal.


ok, je voulais tenter de comprendre ce qu'il y a derrire cet extrait du programme:




> Savoirs: Persistance de linformation
> Droit  limage, revendication du  droit  loubli .  
> 
> Capacits: □ Prendre conscience de la persistance de linformation sur les espaces numriques interconnects.
> □ Savoir se comporter de manire responsable par rapport au droit des personnes.  
> 
> Observations: les donnes, notamment personnelles, sont susceptibles dtre mmorises pour de longues priodes sans matrise par les personnes concernes.


sur wikipedia, on peut lire:



> En programmation, la gestion de persistance des donnes (en anglais : persistence) et ventuellement des tats de programme se rfre au mcanisme responsable de la sauvegarde et la restauration de donnes, afin qu'un programme puisse se terminer sans que ses donnes ni son tat d'excution soient perdus.
> Ces informations de reprise peuvent tre sauvegardes sur disque ou transmises  un serveur (un serveur de bases de donnes relationnelles, par exemple).


j'ai certainement t trop superficiel et maladroit en parlant uniquement de SGBD mais justement, d'aprs vous comment faire "prendre conscience de la persistance de linformation sur les espaces numriques interconnects"  un lve de tale S en quelques heures.
Quels genres d'activits de programmation ou autre vous verriez avec quel logiciel, quel langage ? Un truc un peu + srieux que se rendre compte que laisser sa photo  poil sur facebook c'est mal. ::D: ..

Merci pour vos conseils

----------


## Hephaistos007

> Je trouve que vous avez une trs haute opinion de vous-mme et de votre mtier d'informaticien, et c'est trs bien Seulement, j'en ai autant sur moi-mme et le mtier d'enseignant, la confrontation tait peut-tre invitable


Ce que j'essayait de vous faire comprendre de manire subliminale sur mon dernier message c'est que je suis enseignant. Ce n'est donc pas une histoire de corporatisme, juste l'exprience dans le suprieur qui parle : beaucoup d'tudiants sont  la drive sur les sujets mentionns par le document, souvent plus par dsintressement que par manque de capacit d'ailleurs. Par consquent, en dcalant ces principes dans le secondaire, mcaniquement, je n'attend rien de bon. Mais j'espre de tout coeur avoir tort  ::aie:: 

Il faut bien comprendre que pour laborer ce genre de programme pdagogique, le ministre fait appel  des chercheurs INRIA et autres normaliens ("l'lite" en bref), pour qui il est vident que le comportement d'un systme informatique se formalise par une machine  tats finis, et que le calcul du plus court chemin dans un graphe est un prrequis de l'informatique, la vraie, LA science de la mcanisation du traitement de l'information. Tout ce jolie monde dfend en fait son prcarr, en visant ainsi  faire entrer dans les tudes suprieurs des gens mieux forms intellectuellement, pour tre peinard lorsque vient le temps pour eux de prendre le relais. Parce qu'il est bien entendu que ce n'est pas eux qui vont avoir  mettre en oeuvre le programme sur le terrain ! Non, ce sont leur confrres du secondaire qui n'ont jamais tudi l'informatique, la vraie,  juste titre. Hop, dmerdez-vous, les experts ont fait leur travail.

----------


## f-leb

> *Prparer* justement, ne veut pas dire *piquer*  droite et  gauche des bouts du programme des tudes suprieures en informatique.


Tout dpend de la signification de "piquer", mais si on ne peut pas prendre les concepts tudies dans le suprieur en informatique, dans quoi voulez-vous qu'on "pique" pour initier  l'informatique ? Bon, je peux comprendre que ce programme laisse une impression de "saupoudrage" mais il faut plus prendre ce projet de programme encore trs flou sur les contenus comme une sorte de "cadrage", plutt que comme une liste de comptences  matriser. Si vous lisez d'autres programmes dans d'autres disciplines, vous aurez aussi cette impression de "saupoudrage". Mais fates confiance (un peu) au profs confronts aux ralits du terrain pour lire les programmes entre les lignes et rendre leurs enseignements attractifs...





> Ou alors rflchir  un ajustement des programmes du suprieur pour qu'il n'y ait pas de redite avec ce qui aura t vu dans le secondaire. Pourquoi pas, mais il faut en discuter entre enseignants du secondaire et enseignants du suprieur.


Des gens y rflchissent, regardez le programme du sminaire national




> D'ailleurs, quels sont vos rfrences d'enseignement dans le suprieur en informatique (facult, IUT, CNAM, cole d'ingnieur ?).


aucune.

Bien  vous...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ce n'est donc pas une histoire de corporatisme, juste l'exprience dans le suprieur qui parle : beaucoup d'tudiants sont  la drive sur les sujets mentionns par le document, souvent plus par dsintressement que par manque de capacit d'ailleurs


Ben la cl du problme elle est l, c'est que la gnration actuelle n'est intresse par (presque) rien. "A partir de l, tout s'enchane..." (c)




> Non, ce sont leur confrres du secondaire qui n'ont jamais tudi l'informatique, la vraie,  juste titre. Hop, dmerdez-vous, les experts ont fait leur travail.


Euh, je pense quand mme qu'un prof de maths qui a pass le CAPES voire l'agreg est parfaitement capable d'enseigner les bases de l'info non?  ::aie::

----------


## f-leb

hop, je viens de voir votre message...




> beaucoup d'tudiants sont  la drive sur les sujets mentionns par le document, souvent plus par dsintressement que par manque de capacit d'ailleurs. Par consquent, en dcalant ces principes dans le secondaire, mcaniquement, je n'attend rien de bon. Mais j'espre de tout coeur avoir tort


Ils sont  la drive justement parce que cet enseignement de l'informatique n'existe pas encore.  ::aie:: 

C'est tout de mme bizarre ce pessimisme ambiant ds que quelqu'un essaye d'amliorer les choses. Vous allez finir par me casser le moral ::aie::

----------


## Hephaistos007

> Euh, je pense quand mme qu'un prof de maths qui a pass le CAPES voire l'agreg est parfaitement capable d'enseigner les bases de l'info non?


Bien sr, il en ont les capacits. Tout comme moi j'ai trs probablement les capacits pour enseigner les bases de la chimie. Mais, cela suppose une prparation, voire une formation* et ... l'envie (!!). Et par consquent : tout cela sur quel temps libre ? avec quel financement ? etc...

* Le format des trames rseaux ne fait pas partie du lagrgation de mathmatique  ce que je sache. etc.

----------


## YannPeniguel

> Euh, je pense quand mme qu'un prof de maths qui a pass le CAPES voire l'agreg est parfaitement capable d'enseigner les bases de l'info non?


Si c'est rcent oui, tant donn que les tudiants de maths font maintenant des choses tels que Maple. Mais ceux qui ont pass leur CAPES il y a 30 ans, c'est moins sur.

----------


## f-leb

> voire une formation* et ... l'envie (!!). Et par consquent : tout cela sur quel temps libre ? avec quel financement ? etc...


Il y aura bien du temps de prvu pour les formations, des profs qui se forme ce n'est quand mme pas nouveau. Il est en gnral prvu sur les temps scolaires et expliquent souvent les absences des profs ::aie::  (*autre dbat). 

Par contre, pourquoi vous imaginez que cet enseignement serait dispens par des profs qui n'ont pas envie de le faire ? :8O: .




> Si c'est rcent oui, tant donn que les tudiants de maths font maintenant des choses tels que Maple. Mais ceux qui ont pass leur CAPES il y a 30 ans, c'est moins sur.


dans le mille! Les choses voluent, a prend du temps et les choses volueront peut-tre plus vite avec le dpart en retraite de certains ::mrgreen::

----------


## air-dex

> 2 Heures par semaine pour apprendre des notions de programmation, d'algorithmie, juridiques, d'architectures ... Laissez moi rire. 
> 
> Dj rien que pour rapprendre  programmer dans un langage 2 heures par semaines ne suffisent pas. Il ne faut pas oublier toutes les notions annexes ncessaires pour avoir un programme qui fait autre chose qu'un hello world. Par exemple, la thorie des ensembles, les cours de logiques parmi les plus importants... Encore un truc fait pour satisfaire ces crateurs mais irralisable dans la pratique.


Exactement. Pour a, il faudrait mettre l'ISN au mme niveau que la SI pour le cursus scientifique. De plus, certaines parties ne doivent pas rester cantonnes  l'ISN ou au cursus S :


> A mon avis ces notions ne doivent pas faire partie d'une option Informatique, mais plutt d'une forme d'ducation civique.


+1. Et en mettant comme thorme fondamental : "ce n'est pas parce que ce monde est virtuel que ses principes le sont".

----------


## f-leb

Aprs tout jai eu la mme raction que vous au moment o je me suis arrt au titre du chapitre:



> *4.3  Langages et programmation*


Damned ! Tout a avec 2h/semaine seulement !!

Et puis jai pouss quelques lignes plus loin:




> ... On commence par rappeler les lments de base de tout langage de programmation (affectation, squence, test et boucle), tels quils ont t prsents en Mathmatiques en classe de Seconde et consolids en classe de Premire. On introduit alors la notion de fonction qui permet dviter des redondances, de structurer les programmes et dorganiser leur conception. Enfin, on met en vidence la qualit des programmes en les testant sur diffrents jeux de donnes


Si vous trouvez qucrire une fonction pour afficher n fois  "hello world" est dmesurMoi si je marrte  a, je sens que je vais memmer#* grave et je prfre autant laisser a  dautres




> Pour a, il faudrait mettre l'ISN au mme niveau que la SI pour le cursus scientifique.


H oui mais le prof de philo voudrait des heures en plus lui aussi, et puis le prof dhistoire-go galement, puis le prof de LV1, de LV2 puis puis puis
Par contre le grand manitou l-haut lui, il voudrait rduire les horaires, rduire les options, rduire les spcialits, pour tout le monde tout rduire

----------


## pmithrandir

Ca va peut tre vous paraitre fou, mais apprendre l'agorythme, c'etait 16 heures de cours en IUT pour ma part...

Les 5-6 notions a apprendre sont relativement simple pour tout lve un peu port sur la logique mathmatique et je me souviens de mon club info en 4eme ou on faisait joujou avec du turbo pascal sans le moindre soucis.

J'ai l'impression que parce que l'on vous a appris tout un ensemble de chose ensemble, vous pensez tous que l'on doit l'apprendre aux suivant de la mme manire. Je suis dsol, mais je connaissais dj l'algorythmique, avant de faire la moindre logique et de definir ce qu'est un ou mathmatiquement.

Ecrire un programme qui dit : "hello world" "bye world" "hello world"... 10 fois avec un "ou" au milieu de tout ca... pas bien compliqu non plus.

De la mme faon, on voit des mecs faire des select, pas du tout optimis je l'accorde, sans la moindre formation informatique.

Select champ 1, 2, 3 FROM une table WHERE commande = 1 ca ne releve pas d'une logique tres difficile.

Enfin, pour faire simple, ce que j'utilise comme technique dans mon mtier d'informaticien m'a t appris en 6 mois a l'IUT.  Le reste des 2 annes a t un apprentissage de mthodes de travail(test unitaire, documentation, travail en groupe, pattern, vision globale, etc...) La dessus on rajoute de l'exprience dont il n'est pas question pour un enseignement.

Et dans ces 6 mois d'IUT, on a dbuter le langage objet aprs 2 mois.(cad environ 16-20 heures de cours et TP par tranche de 1h30).

----------


## souviron34

a va peut-tre vous paratre fou ( :;): ) mais mon seul contact avec l'informatique ft en fin d'anne de DEA (_fin de 5ime ane de fac_), 3h d'inititiation au Fortran...

Ce qui ne m'a pas empch depuis 28 ans de gagner (bien, merci  ::):  ) ma vie grce  l'informatique.. et d'crire , si je compte jusqu' aujourdhui, environ 3 millions de lignes de code.. fonctionnelles, industrielles, et implantes..

Et zro formation d'algorithmie, ni de mtodologie, ni de langages, ni d'ordinateurs (_et pourtant je code (j'ai cod) dans environ 15 langages, sous 12 plateformes, j'ai t chef de projet, j'ai men des projets  terme et des projets nationaux .._).

Avec simplement un enseignement classique des maths et de la physique et de la philo...


 ::P:  ::P:  ::P:  ::P:  ::P:  ::P:

----------


## atha2

> Envoy par *atha2*  
> _C'est moi que a choque ou ils ont  l'intention de dispenser lquivalent d'un DUT informatique en un an   raison de 2H de cours pas semaine ??
> C'est du moins l'impression que donne la lecture du programme..._
> 
> 
>                                   C'est une blague?
> http://media.education.gouv.fr/file/77/6/776.pdf  Bonne lecture...


Oui j'avait bien vu ce document avant de poster. Mais ayant fait justement fait un DUT, je peux dire qu'entre le programme et ce qui est rellement fait, la diffrence est grande (attention de mon point de vue le DUT reste quand mme une formation que je conseille). Et du coup ce qu'on voit en DUT se rapproche limite plus du programme dont il est question ici que du programme de DUT.
Mais ceci n'est que mon humble avis.

----------


## notia

Je trouve que c'est une dmarche encore trop timide et dnuer d'une vision de la population et de son environnement dans 10 ans.
Justement, je m'interroge sur la vision du monde de demain qu'on nos dirigeants.
L'informatique fera partie intgrante de notre vie demain, comme ce fut le cas pour l'criture, les mathmatiques, etc...
Et la rponse fournie par nos dirigeant, c'est les lves de terminal S (futur lite probable du monde de demain) auront la possibilit de s'initier  l'informatique et les autres on en fait quoi ?.
Moi ca ne me va pas. Je pense qu'il est temps de commencer  initier l'informatique ds le collge. Cette science/technologie s'est aujourd'hui suffisament vulgarise pour l'enseigner au plus jeune d'entre nous.
Sinon comment prparer la population au monde de demain, si seulement qu'une partie minoritaire en comprend les fondements ?

J'ai commenc l'informatique trs jeune. A l'poque c'tait un privilge tant sur le plan matriel que sur le plan intellectuel. En 2011, on est plus  ce stade, des bon PC d'occasion  60  il y en a. Des langages informatiques accessibles, il y en a. voir les outils de gnration d'application pour android et d'autres. On est loin de l'poque ou il fallait un bon compte bancaire et un solide cerveau.

----------


## cs_ntd

D'accord avec *notia* dans l'ensemble.

Prenons l'analogie avec les mathmatiques. Ds l'cole primaire, on nous enseigne des maths de bases qui, indniablement, et peu importe ce qu'on fasse plus tard, nous servirons toute notre vie (addition, multiplication...).
Partons de ce principe pour voir ce qu'on pourrait enseigner en informatique :
allumer un ordinateur,maniement de la souris,du clavier,manipulation de base d'un OS (ouvrir/fermer une fenetre),voir mme un peu de traitement de texte.

Idem au college, sauf que c'est un peu plus "technique", en maths on voit les factorisation, fractions, gomtries, premiers thormes (pythagoore, thales). Cet enseignement est dispens par un vritable prof de maths.
Au niveau informatique, cela pourrait ce traduire aussi par des cours plus avancs, dispens par quelqu'un de rellement form  cel.
Par exemple:
traitement de texte plus pouss,formatage,tableurs,
mais aussi sensibilisation :
danger d'internet,spam,phishing,malwares (ce que c'est et comment s'en protger).
On peut mme envisager une initiation toute basique  la """""""programmation""""""" (vous noterez le nombre de guillemets). Je veux dire par la, dans un langague le plus simple possible, apprendre a faire un hello world, premier IF etc... Juste pour avoir un aperu de ce qu'il y a derrire la facade.

Au lyce commence la spcialisation : S, L et ES. La il est vident qu'on ne peut pas enseigner la mme chose.
Pour les L, je pense qu'on peut mettre une option informatique facultative, qui concernerait par exemple:
l'tude des phnomne informatique,
influence sur la socit
un peu de programmation aussi, un peu plus avanc qu'au collge, dans un langage trs simple, juste histoire de voir un peu mieux ce que c'est.

Pour les ES, par contre, je vois plus un cour d'informatique (non facultatif): centr sur les bases de donnes,premiers SELECT tout simple et truc comme a,tour d'horizon des logiciels de gestion,ERP,et aussi un peu de prog.

Pour les S idem, un cours d'informatique non facultatif, mais plus centr sur:
la programation,logique tout cours,logique applique  l'informatique,introduction au hardware.
En prog, on pourrait commencer par un langage trs simple, pour finir par un peu de prog Objet, voir vite fait les classes tout a.
Et ne me rpondait pas que a empite sur le programme de DUT. Quand je vois le niveau de "comprhension" de la programmation   la fin d'un premier semestre de DUT, je pense qu'on peut trs largement commencer un peu avant...

Et je pense que si c'tait mis en application : on aurait d'une part des gens beaucoup plus sensibles aux problmatiques de l'informatique, moins nafs, beacoup moins PEBCAK, et d'autres part des gens qui choisissent un DUT informatique en sachant ce qu'on y fait, et pas en y venant en croyant que l'informatique c'est jouer  des jeux vido et bidouiller des scripts .bat sur windows.

----------


## air-dex

> Et je pense que si c'tait mis en application : on aurait d'une part des gens beaucoup plus sensibles aux problmatiques de l'informatique, moins nafs, beacoup moins PEBCAK, et d'autres part des gens qui choisissent un DUT informatique en sachant ce qu'on y fait, et pas en y venant en croyant que l'informatique c'est jouer  des jeux vido et bidouiller des scripts .bat sur windows.


+1. Cela dcomplexerait normment les gens qui pourraient alors voir que l'informatique, c'est pas plus compliqu que que des travaux manuels genre mcanique, menuiserie, etc.

Pour ta """"""programmation"""""", pourquoi ne pas mettre directement un cours d'algorithmique ? En plus, c'est bon pour l'esprit car l'algorithmique n'est-elle pas quelque part l'art de concevoir des solutions pour un problme donn ?

----------


## hegros

> a va peut-tre vous paratre fou () mais mon seul contact avec l'informatique ft en fin d'anne de DEA (_fin de 5ime ane de fac_), 3h d'inititiation au Fortran...


Oui mais  l'poque l'informatique c'tait un transistor ou des cartes perfores  :;): 

Au jour d'aujourd'hui en primaire certains lves font du HTML et des sites internet

L'ide d'une spcialit informatique pour une terminale ne me semble pas incongrue car il y a un % qui aprs une terminale S se dirige vers des tudes informatiques. Ensuite l'informatique tant tellement vaste je vois mal comment ne pas piquer des ides  droite et  gauche, cela me semble une approche relativement gnraliste. Puis en regardant les concepts autour desquels s'articulent cette spcialit cela me semble une base raisonnable et initiatrice ( information numrique,  langage ;  algorithme ; machine)

Certains ne s'en rendent peut-tre pas compte mais mme avec 10 mois de formation en continue pendant 35H de programmation, conception et architecture, il faudra encore normment travailler et de temps (notamment du temps libre) pour produire un SI dans un cadre professionnel

----------


## cs_ntd

> Pour ta """"""programmation"""""", pourquoi ne pas mettre directement un cours d'algorithmique ? En plus, c'est bon pour l'esprit car l'algorithmique n'est-elle pas quelque part l'art de concevoir des solutions pour un problme donn ?


Tout a fait. Mais j'avais juste peur que le mot "algorithmique" soit mal peru, ou plutt vu comme tudier tout de suite des algorithmes de tri, parcours, et cie, et que certains crie  l'absurdit.

Mais dans l'absolue, c'est a que je voulais dire, c'est  dire montrer aux lves comment rflchir aux problmes particuliers que pose la logique informatique.

----------


## souviron34

> Oui mais  l'poque l'informatique c'tait un transistor ou des cartes perfores


Euh.. Y'avait des CRAY, des Vax, des DEC, des HP...

Et j'tais au CEA, o on faisait excuter des codes de calculs sur le CRAY de la NASA...

de 82  88 (soit juste aprs ces 3h d'initiation au Fortran), je faisais des programmes scientifiques de traitements d'images...

En 89 il y avait des stations de travail et du paralllisme, et j'ai fait du html en 92... du CORBA et du VB en 94 et des sockets en 95 et du Delphi en 95 aussi...

Et au milieu du SQL, de l'administration de systme, etc etc...

Donc quand je lis et les projets et les interventions ci-dessus, et ceci :




> Au jour d'aujourd'hui en primaire certains lves font du HTML et des sites internet


Je n'y vois pas une grande avance ncessaire, bien au contraire....

Je n'y vois que le penchant "technocentr" et "jeuniste" d'une socit qui s'oublie dans une fuite en avant.. M'enfin, si a vous chante... On vous aura prvenu....

Je ne r-itrerais pas les posts que j'avais mis plus haut, mais prtendre qu'en faisant a on "_prparera les jeunes  la soict de demain_", c'est comme prtendre que il n'y a que les gens ns aprs 2000 qui peuvent se servir d'un tlphone portable...

----------


## Flaburgan

Je pense qu'on peut rsumer toute notre discussion  ceci :

Lorsqu'on lit les grands titres, le programme semble charg, mais  chaque fois il n'est question que d'initiation, donc en ralit, il devrait tre applicable (et de toute manire il a t pens par des gens beaucoup plus intelligent que nous, alors on va arrter de critiquer un truc qu'on a lu  la va vite quand certains ont boss des mois dessus). 

Le problme qui nous inquite fortement, c'est la manire dont cet enseignement va tre dispens. Et c'est normal quand on voit l'attention que prte gnralement l'ducation nationale  ce qui se passe dans les listes. Je suis trs jeune, j'tais au lyce il y a 4 ans de a. Et mon prof de physique tait en mme temps architecte rseau du lyce, c'tait le seul  peu prs comptent pour le faire. Il lui tait allou 3h par semaine sur son emploi du temps pour faire fonctionner pas mois de 250 machines en rseau, des salles informatiques aux salles de TP de bio / physique en passant par le CDI, les ordi des labos de langue, etc. Et bien je peux vous dire qu'il y restait tard tous les soirs et qu'on tait trs loin des 3 heures par semaine. L on est dans le cas d'un enseignement nouveau. Cela veut dire que les cours n'existent pas et que les profs vont devoir y rflchir, les crer, les donner aux lves la premire anne, se rendre compte de ce qui ne va pas et les modifier en consquence, et on aura un bon enseignement seulement pour bout de quelques annes. Et tout ceci mme si le prof a les comptences et la meilleure volont du monde.

Nous avons donc peur que les profs, fassent  un travail important et pas forcment motivant, o ils ne sont pas forcment trs qualifis, ne soient pas encourags et soutenus comme il devrait l'tre par un ministre qui n'a que des belles ides. Et cela risque de toute mettre en l'air.

----------


## souviron34

> (et de toute manire il a t pens par des gens beaucoup plus intelligent que nous, alors on va arrter de critiquer un truc qu'on a lu  la va vite quand certains ont boss des mois dessus).


l je dois mettre une pause..

Certes tu penses ceci parce que cela ne fait que 4 ans que tu es sorti du lyce.

Mais un certain nombre d'intervenants, dont moi, eu gard  notre "grand" ge, nous avons vu tout un tas de trucs soi-disant penss par des gens "_beaucoup plus intelligents que nous_" et pourtant totalement stupides,  soi-disant "_longuement rflchis_" et pourtant amenant  des impasses ou des btises incommensurables,  des "modes" qui passent (_ou pas vu la fameuse "intelligence" des gens d'en haut_).. Nous sommes simplement moins idalistes et plus ralistes quant au contenu et la ralit de cette soi-disant "intelligence"...


Et je re-citerais que 3 ou 4 exemples de ce que j'aii donn plus haut : Einstein a t elev dans les maths et la physique classique, cela ne l'a pas empch de rvolutionner la physique et le monde  contemporain et futur.. Diesel a t lev avec de la physique et des maths classiques, des machaine s vapeur, et cela ne l'a pas empch d''inventer qelque chose qui 2 sicles plus tard est toujours d'actualit et ingal.. Marconi a invent la radio alors que de son temps il n'y avait que quelques vagues trnasmissions avec des manivelles sur de courtes distances...  Et les pilotes d'avions de la premire ou seconde guerre mondiale, de mme que les Mermoz ou St Exupery, ne conaissaient rien  l'lectronique et les transmissions, mais n'en ont pas moins t capables de se servir de leurs radios de bord...

Tout ceci uniquement pour souligner que l'on peut apprendre  se servir d'un joujou technologique sans y avoir t spcialement form  l'cole, et que l'on peut prparer la socit de demain sans non plys y avoir t form.. Et que c'est mme le contraire, car comme le prouvent toutes les inventions, elles sont le fait de gens dpassant d'un bond la technologie ou la connaissance qui leur est contemporaine...


Le seul but d'une telle formation est de faire des gnrations d'ouvriers de l'info, incapables de penser le monde autrement, et corvables  merci... qui de plus sont dpendantq de l'lectricit.. Dans une socit future dont on sait qu'elle aura des problmes nrgtiques... Je ne vois pas quelle "prparation" cela donne...

Mais, comme disent certains, "_c'est vous qui voyez_"....

----------


## pmithrandir

> D'accord avec *notia* dans l'ensemble.
> 
> Prenons l'analogie avec les mathmatiques. Ds l'cole primaire, on nous enseigne des maths de bases qui, indniablement, et peu importe ce qu'on fasse plus tard, nous servirons toute notre vie (addition, multiplication...).
> Partons de ce principe pour voir ce qu'on pourrait enseigner en informatique :
> allumer un ordinateur,maniement de la souris,du clavier,manipulation de base d'un OS (ouvrir/fermer une fenetre),voir mme un peu de traitement de texte.
> 
> Idem au college, sauf que c'est un peu plus "technique", en maths on voit les factorisation, fractions, gomtries, premiers thormes (pythagoore, thales). Cet enseignement est dispens par un vritable prof de maths.
> Au niveau informatique, cela pourrait ce traduire aussi par des cours plus avancs, dispens par quelqu'un de rellement form  cel.
> Par exemple:
> ...


C'est beau... tellement beau que ca existe dj a l'exception de la formation en lyce. 

Le B2I 1er et 2eme niveau, le C2I... Des "diplmes" que l'on passe au fur et a mesure de la formation scolaire pour valider des acquis plus ou moins avanc.

----------


## YannPeniguel

> +1. Cela dcomplexerait normment les gens qui pourraient alors voir que l'informatique, c'est pas plus compliqu que que des travaux manuels genre mcanique, menuiserie, etc.
> 
> Pour ta """"""programmation"""""", pourquoi ne pas mettre directement un cours d'algorithmique ? En plus, c'est bon pour l'esprit car l'algorithmique n'est-elle pas quelque part l'art de concevoir des solutions pour un problme donn ?


Algo et programmation vont ensemble. Si tu enseignes l'algo sans la programmation, les lves ne comprennent pas le sens, ni le but, et peroivent l'enseignement comme trop thorique. Surtout, ils sont incapable d'appliquer quoi que ce soit. Inversement, la programmation sans algo donne des gens qui utilisent une technique sans la comprendre.

C'est pour a que  mon sens un cours d'algo va de pair avec un cours de programmation, idalement le deuxime tant l'application du premier. C'est la mthode gnralement employe en IUT, avec des choses plus complexes, bien sur.

----------


## f-leb

> ...nous avons vu tout un tas de trucs soi-disant penss par des gens "_beaucoup plus intelligents que nous_" et pourtant totalement stupides...


Ces gens sont certainement brillants dans leurs disciplines mais ils sont plus proches du terrain politique que celui de l'enseignement, et ont d largement oubli  quoi ressemble un lve aujourd'hui. On sait o a mne parfois, il faudra tre vigilant.




> ... Einstein a t elev dans les maths et la physique classique, cela ne l'a pas empch de rvolutionner la physique et le monde  contemporain et futur..


Vous n'allez pas reprocher au systme ducatif de l'poque de ne pas avoir donn de cours de relativit gnrale au jeune Enstein ::mouarf:: .
On peut reprocher au systme de ne pas savoir dtecter les quelques petits gnies qui vont rvolutionner le monde demain, mais l'lve "de base" dans un enseignement "de masse" a besoin d'veil a toutes formes de culture (culture littraire, scientifique, technologique, etc...).

Je dis bien "veil" car ce nouvel enseignement avec seulement 2h/semaine ne vise pas  grand chose d'autres (il ne faut pas attendre des comptences d'un enseignement qui ne vise pas  "apprendre" mais uniquement  "manipuler", "observer", "prendre conscience"...), le socle commun restant les maths, la physique, le franais etc...

Si en fin de Tale S, l'lve prend conscience que l'"informatique" ce n'est pas uniquement Facebook et qu'il se dirige vers des tudes d'informatique en connaissance de cause, l'objectif sera atteint...





> ...  Dans une socit future dont on sait qu'elle aura des problmes nrgtiques...


Ce n'est pas en rapport direct avec le sujet mais les nouvelles rformes des enseignements technologiques prennent en compte la notion de dveloppement durable et la place de l'outil informatique y est grande:

Enseignement d'exploration en 2nd: Creation&innovation Technologique
Enseignement technologique 1re&Tale: STI2D (2D pour Developpement Durable)

bien qu'il y aient beaucoup de choses  dire aussi sur ces nouveaux enseignements ::?:

----------


## cs_ntd

> C'est beau... tellement beau que ca existe dj a l'exception de la formation en lyce. 
> 
> Le B2I 1er et 2eme niveau, le C2I... Des "diplmes" que l'on passe au fur et a mesure de la formation scolaire pour valider des acquis plus ou moins avanc.


Et oui ca existe. Le seul truc, c'est que ces cours sont dispenses en general par les gens qui travaillent dans les CDI des colleges, qui ne sont pas forcement jeunes, pas forcement interessant, pas souvent formes, et dont les connaissances sont maigres et souvent lacunaires.
Et parfois meme les eleves en savent plus.

Dans l'esprit ca y est. Dans les faits, tous les jeunes que j'ai vu qui ont passe ces cours n'ont presque rien appris... et ce n'est pas des genies de la bureautique.
Parcequ'en plus, les B2I et compagnie, ce n'est pas de l'informatique, ca reste bien de la bureautique. Moi je parlais de reels cours d'_informatique_.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et parfois meme les eleves en savent plus.


Il y a une contradiction dans ta phrase. Si les lves en savent plus (et concernant la bureautique, c'est effectivement souvent vrai) quel est l'intrt de cet enseignement pratique? Maintenant que tout le monde ou presque a un ordinateur chez lui (on est plus dans les annes 90 o la bcane tait un luxe) les lves vraiment intresss par l'informatique s'y intressent, et ceux qui en ont rien  cirer, c'est pas un cours qui va y changer quelque chose. Ce sera une matire chiant en plus  suivre.

Au risque de me rpter, le but d'un systme scolaire normalement constitu est d'apprendre  apprendre. Pas  suivre les dernires broutilles pratiques. Par contre si le systme scolaire a rempli sa fonction (ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement, clairement) et a appris  l'lve  reflchir, c'est pas un cours de plus ou de moins qui va poser problme.




> Dans l'esprit ca y est. Dans les faits, tous les jeunes que j'ai vu qui ont passe ces cours n'ont presque rien appris... et ce n'est pas des genies de la bureautique.


Et si le cours tait un "vrai" ( dfinir) cours d'informatique, tu crois que a changerais quelque chose? Un lve suit un cours ou ne le suis pas, si les lves font n'imp  un cours d'histoire-go, ils vont faire n'imp en cours d'informatique et ne rien apprendre. Une fois qu'ils vont comprendre que le cours d'informatique c'est pas Twitter et Fessebouc et qu'il faut brancher au moins deux neurones, il y a plus personne et c'est la dbandade. Le problme est *dans la tte des lves modernes*, pas dans le contenu du cours. Tu peux leur enseigner l'algo de Djikstra-Moore ou l'levage des lapins, ce sera pareil.




> Parcequ'en plus, les B2I et compagnie, ce n'est pas de l'informatique, ca reste bien de la bureautique. Moi je parlais de reels cours d'_informatique_.


Oui, mais pourquoi ce cours d'informatique devrait-il tre obligatoire? Pourquoi on aurait un cours d'informatique mais pas des cours de code de la route?  ::mouarf::

----------


## cs_ntd

> Il y a une contradiction dans ta phrase. Si les lves en savent plus (et concernant la bureautique, c'est effectivement souvent vrai) quel est l'intrt de cet enseignement pratique?


Oui je me suis mal exprim. Je voulais dire que les lves en savent plus, mais que pour autant, ce n'est vraiment pas grand chose. Et c'tait  propos du B2I.




> Au risque de me rpter, le but d'un systme scolaire normalement constitu est d'apprendre  apprendre. Pas  suivre les dernires broutilles pratiques. Par contre si le systme scolaire a rempli sa fonction (ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement, clairement) et a appris  l'lve  reflchir, c'est pas un cours de plus ou de moins qui va poser problme.


Maleurheusement, le problme est l. l'enseignement secondaire n'apprend pas aux lves  rflchir. Et a se voit en enseignement superieur. Et mme les lves en enseignement superieur finissent par le reconnaitre que Lyce = bachotage+par coeur  ::?: 

L, mon "systme", c'tait l'occasion justement de forcer les lves (et les profs)  rflechir. On peut pas faire du par coeur en programmation, ou alors c'est qu'on a bien dnatur la chose.




> Et si le cours tait un "vrai" ( dfinir) cours d'informatique, tu crois que a changerais quelque chose? Un lve suit un cours ou ne le suis pas, si les lves font n'imp  un cours d'histoire-go, ils vont faire n'imp en cours d'informatique et ne rien apprendre. Une fois qu'ils vont comprendre que le cours d'informatique c'est pas Twitter et Fessebouc et qu'il faut brancher au moins deux neurones, il y a plus personne et c'est la dbandade. Le problme est *dans la tte des lves modernes*, pas dans le contenu du cours. Tu peux leur enseigner l'algo de Djikstra-Moore ou l'levage des lapins, ce sera pareil.


Les lves en auront rien  f**tre des cours d'infos donc a sert  rien d'en mettre ?
Ok bin dans ce cas pourquoi ne pas supprimer l'cole ? Ou disons pourquoi ne pas la rendre facultative, comme au 19me sicle ? Ce raisonnement ne peux pas aller.
Est-ce que je crois que a va changer quelque chose ? En tout cas, je crois que a changera plus les choses que de ne rien faire...
Et a pourrait dclencher des vocations chez certains en dcouvrant ce qu'est reelement l'informatique, ou chez des personnes qui n'ont pas facilement accs  un ordinateur.
Et oui a existe encore des gens qui n'ont pas d'ordinateurs, mme chez les jeunes.

Et mon propos originel tait que avec ce B2I, ya pas rellement matire a apprendre, mme pour un lve motiv.




> Oui, mais pourquoi ce cours d'informatique devrait-il tre obligatoire? Pourquoi on aurait un cours d'informatique mais pas des cours de code de la route?


Mais justement mon cher, quand on veut conduire, on doit passer le Code, qui certifie qu'on connait bien le code de la route, puis ensuite des leons de conduite. Et normalement, on t'apprend aussi des trucs de "garagiste" : changer un pneu, vrifier le niveau d'huile, comprhension gnral du fonctionnement...

L tout le monde utilise dj un ordinateur, la majorit en sais suffisement pour russir  allumer l'ordinateur et ouvrir Internet Explorer (et encore pas toujours). Mais c'est comme conduire si on n'a jamais pris de cours avant. On va faire des "boulettes".
Et les boulettes au final sont la cause de :
- Rseaux de BotNet grandissant,Spam toujours plus prsentPhishing  qui mieux mieuxEnfin vous connaissez dj tout a...

Bon sang, je me rapelle avoir vu des tonnes de post disant que, si Mme Michu n'y connait rien en informatique, qu'elle ne connait que Internet Explorer et Microsoft Windows, et qu'elle participe allgrement  la vente "lie" (pas de trolls SVP c'est pas le propos) de ces produits, que tout a c'tait un problme D'EDUCATION (rien de pjoratif).

Et maintenant voil que des gens rechignent  vouloir mettre des cours d'informatique pour viter des futurs Mr et Mme Michu...

Le truc que je "veux" moi, c'est pas former des super techniciens de la mort-qui-tue en informatique, c'est simplement ouvrir l'esprit des jeunes sur le domaine de l'informatique *en gnral*, autrement que par des bibliothcaires de 60 ans, qui ont du mal  justifier un texte dans Word (Vridique. Ya pass de honte  a, mais c'est juste que pour "enseigner" et bin c'est pas terrible).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Maleurheusement, le problme est l. l'enseignement secondaire n'apprend pas aux lves  rflchir. Et a se voit en enseignement superieur. Et mme les lves en enseignement superieur finissent par le reconnaitre que Lyce = bachotage+par coeur


Je vais te dire un truc horrible: mme l'enseignement suprieur ( quelques rares exceptions prs) n'apprend plus aux lves  rflchir.  ::roll:: 




> L, mon "systme", c'tait l'occasion justement de forcer les lves (et les profs)  rflechir. On peut pas faire du par coeur en programmation, ou alors c'est qu'on a bien dnatur la chose.


Parce que tu crois que l'informatique (au niveau auquel elle est "enseignable" dans le secondaire) va apprendre aux lves  rflchir? Plus que les maths par exemple? C'est une affirmation qui est au mieux extrmement discutable (et au pire fausse).




> Les lves en auront rien  f**tre des cours d'infos donc a sert  rien d'en mettre ?
> Ok bin dans ce cas pourquoi ne pas supprimer l'cole ? Ou disons pourquoi ne pas la rendre facultative, comme au 19me sicle ?


Non, vaut mieux continuer sur le principe "80% de la population au Bac, puis 5 annes d'tudes sup' dans une voie de garage, puis hop, l'Assedic", ce sera mieux  ::roll:: 

Cette digression  part, personne ne parle de supprimer l'cole. Par contre, faudrait peut-tre dj corriger tout ce qui n'y va pas avant de rajouter des trucs supplmentaire dont l'intrt est assez discutable.




> Et a pourrait dclencher des vocations chez certains en dcouvrant ce qu'est reelement l'informatique, ou chez des personnes qui n'ont pas facilement accs  un ordinateur. Et oui a existe encore des gens qui n'ont pas d'ordinateurs, mme chez les jeunes.


Oui enfin, on est plus dans les annes 90.




> Mais justement mon cher, quand on veut conduire, on doit passer le Code, qui certifie qu'on connait bien le code de la route, puis ensuite des leons de conduite.


Ouais mais justement, mais tu les suis pas au lyce tes cours de conduite, tu va dans une cole non?  :;):

----------


## Marco46

> Non, vaut mieux continuer sur le principe "80% de la population au Bac, puis 5 annes d'tudes sup' dans une voie de garage, puis hop, l'Assedic", ce sera mieux


Il faut avoir boss pour toucher les ASSEDIC et il y a une dure minimale assez importante. Dans le cas que tu donnes c'est "hop, RSA". Et encore ... Je crois bien qu'en dessous de 25 ans c'est plutt "hop, nourris-toi dans les poubelles et dors sous un pont".




> Parce que tu crois que l'informatique (au niveau auquel elle est "enseignable" dans le secondaire) va apprendre aux lves  rflchir? Plus que les maths par exemple? C'est une affirmation qui est au mieux extrmement discutable (et au pire fausse).





> Ouais mais justement, mais tu les suis pas au lyce tes cours de conduite, tu va dans une cole non?


Je suis pas d'accord avec toi sur le "apprendre  apprendre  rflchir". D'abord parce que personnellement je n'ai jamais eu ce sentiment. J'ai plutt eu l'impression d'une sorte de bourrage de crne, "il faut finir le programme, le programme, le programme, le programme" ; ils ont que a  la bouche les profs de lyces.
Ensuite parce que dans les textes, il me semble bien (mes 2 parents sont profs, enfin  la retraite maintenant) qu'il s'agit jusqu'au BAC de former des citoyens. C'est peut tre ce que tu voulais dire mais dit comme a on comprend mieux la porte d'intrt gnral de la chose. Apprendre  apprendre ne montre qu'un intrt personnel pour l'lve, or il y a un intrt pour la socit  ce que les jeunes apprennent la citoyennet.

Bref, dans une dmocratie, publier de l'information ; car c'est  a que sert Internet principalement, c'est la grande nouveaut par rapport  l'imprimerie ; c'est participer activement au dbat, et donc apprendre  publier de l'information et apprendre  se servir des outils c'est comme apprendre  se servir d'un stylo. Seule la technologie en cause change. Donc a a tout a fait sa place au lyce.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Il faut avoir boss pour toucher les ASSEDIC et il y a une dure minimale assez importante. Dans le cas que tu donnes c'est "hop, RSA". Et encore ... Je crois bien qu'en dessous de 25 ans c'est plutt "hop, nourris-toi dans les poubelles et dors sous un pont".


Oui le RSA est une autre possibilit hlas  ::(: 




> Je suis pas d'accord avec toi sur le "apprendre  apprendre  rflchir". D'abord parce que personnellement je n'ai jamais eu ce sentiment. J'ai plutt eu l'impression d'une sorte de bourrage de crne, "il faut finir le programme, le programme, le programme, le programme" ; ils ont que a  la bouche les profs de lyces.


Oui, tu fais partie de la premire "gnration perdue" (annes 70-80), c'est normal.  ::cry:: 




> Ensuite parce que dans les textes, il me semble bien (mes 2 parents sont profs, enfin  la retraite maintenant) qu'il s'agit jusqu'au BAC de former des citoyens.


Disons que c'est encore un autre aspect de l'cole, qui vient complmenter ce qui prcde.




> c'est participer activement au dbat, et donc apprendre  publier de l'information et apprendre  se servir des outils c'est comme apprendre  se servir d'un stylo. Seule la technologie en cause change. Donc a a tout a fait sa place au lyce.


C'est  a que sert le lyce pour toi: apprendre  poster sur les forums et faire croire que c'est a la dmocratie?  ::roll::  c'est bien triste comme spectacle  ::cry::

----------


## Marco46

> C'est  a que sert le lyce pour toi: apprendre  poster sur les forums et faire croire que c'est a la dmocratie?  c'est bien triste comme spectacle


On commence par poster des commentaires ou sur un profil Facebook des neries puis dans le tas yena bien quelques-uns qui vont finir par devenir intelligent et/ou poster des choses plus intressantes. C'est dans l'ordre des choses.

Tout a ne peut pas tre instantan, il faudra des dcennies, peut tre mme des sicles. Regardes combien de temps est pass entre Gutenberg et Ferry ...

Mais a fait partie de l'volution normale de ce que certaines appellent "l'idosphre".

----------


## grafikm_fr

> On commence par poster des commentaires ou sur un profil Facebook des neries puis dans le tas yena bien quelques-uns qui vont finir par devenir intelligent et/ou poster des choses plus intressantes. C'est dans l'ordre des choses.


Non, parce que ces deux populations ne se croisent pas (ou tellement peu que c'est ngligeable). C'est pas parce que tu as un troupeau de moutons qui poste des commentaires sur Facebook que tu va avoir plus de gens qui vont crer du contenu intellectuel (et non, crire des conneries dans un blog n'en fait pas partie).




> Tout a ne peut pas tre instantan, il faudra des dcennies, peut tre mme des sicles. Regardes combien de temps est pass entre Gutenberg et Ferry


Quel rapport entre l'imprimerie et Ferry?  ::koi::

----------


## Flaburgan

Personnellement, je suis sorti du lyce plutt frachement, j'ai pass mon bac en 2008, et j'ai la prtention de croire que je suis capable de rflchir, de crer, que je sais apprendre et mme penser...
Il ne faut pas non plus prendre tous les lves pour des ignorants inintresss..

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Personnellement, je suis sorti du lyce plutt frachement, j'ai pass mon bac en 2008, et j'ai la prtention de croire que je suis capable de rflchir, de crer, que je sais apprendre et mme penser...
> Il ne faut non plus prendre tous les lves pour des ignorants inintresss..


Les statistiques ont la vie dure. Et dans la majorit des cas, c'est comme a que a se passe, comme l'attestent de nombreuses tudes en France et ailleurs dans le monde.

C'est pas parce que c'est diffrent pour toi que tout le monde est comme toi, c'est une faute de logique  :;):

----------


## Marco46

> Non, parce que ces deux populations ne se croisent pas (ou tellement peu que c'est ngligeable). C'est pas parce que tu as un troupeau de moutons qui poste des commentaires sur Facebook que tu va avoir plus de gens qui vont crer du contenu intellectuel (et non, crire des conneries dans un blog n'en fait pas partie).


Dj je dis pas tous les gens, mais de la masse sortira un petit groupe d'utilisateurs avertis et parti prenante. A l'heure actuelle certains blogs/sites sont de trs grande qualit et n'ont rien  envier  des publications professionnelles.

Ensuite que les hordes mongoliennes n'aillent pas lire du Maitre Eolas je comprends mais il n'y a pas besoin que la majorit de population lisent ce type de site, juste une partie qui grossisse petit  petit.

On est au tout dbut dbut d'Internet, on verra bien comment a voluera ... Si le ptrole nous en laisse le temps  ::mrgreen:: 




> Quel rapport entre l'imprimerie et Ferry?


Le dveloppement de la lecture en masse n'a t possible que par une innovation technique qui est l'imprimerie. Avant a il fallait copier  la main. Donc cot de production lev donc livres pas abordables. Cf moines copistes.

C'est bien la lecture de masse qui a rendu l'cole publique possible et l'apprentissage de la lecture et de l'criture rellement utile puisque les cots d'utilisations des outils lis a chut considrablement.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dj je dis pas tous les gens, mais de la masse sortira un petit groupe d'utilisateurs avertis et parti prenante. A l'heure actuelle certains blogs/sites sont de trs grande qualit et n'ont rien  envier  des publications professionnelles.


Oui, mais les gens crivant ces blogs n'ont pas besoin d'Internet pour crire. Par le pass d'autres moyens ont t utiliss avec succs (journaux, feuilletons etc...) dans bien des pays (pas seulement l'Europe mais aussi le Japon par exemple). Si du jour au lendemain le Net disparat, a n'aura probablement qu'un impact limit sur eux. 




> On est au tout dbut dbut d'Internet, on verra bien comment a voluera ... Si le ptrole nous en laisse le temps


Le problme c'est que le Net volue beaucoup plus vite que son impact social (normal, la socit est bien plus inerte). a cre donc une sorte de 




> Le dveloppement de la lecture en masse n'a t possible que par une innovation technique qui est l'imprimerie. Avant a il fallait copier  la main. Donc cot de production lev donc livres pas abordables. Cf moines copistes.
> 
> C'est bien la lecture de masse qui a rendu l'cole publique possible et l'apprentissage de la lecture et de l'criture rellement utile puisque les cots d'utilisations des outils lis a chut considrablement.


Ton analyse est purement mcaniste et tient difficilement debout. L'imprimerie a beau avoir rduit le cout des livres, ceux-ci sont rests difficilement accessibles aux commun des mortels jusqu' trs rcemment (bien au-del de l'introduction de l'cole publique - qui s'est faite plus tt dans certains pays, la France a t un poil  la trane).

D'un autre cot, on a des exemples de pays o l'imprimerie n'existait pas et o l'ducation tait pourtant largement plus rpandue (Grce et Rome par exemple), et c'est pas l'absence de l'imprimerie qui les en empchait.

Ce qui a "cre" l'cole publique, c'est avant tout l'volution des techniques agricoles, qui a permis d'atteindre des rendements toujours plus levs. Du coup, la socit pouvait s'offrir le "luxe social" d'duquer ses enfants et ainsi de les "sortir" pour une certaine dure de l'activit principale de production agricole (et industrielle sur la fin). Dans les pays o les rendements agricoles taient rduits  cause de facteurs notamment climatiques (Empire Russe), le pays ne pouvait pas se permettre un tel luxe.

----------


## Loceka

Dsol a remonte  quelques posts dj mais a troll poste trop vite ici pour qu'on puisse suivre et bosser en mme temps.



> Ce qui me choque c'est que vous condamnez d'emble ce brouillon/bauche de projet de programme parce qu'un prof "ed nat" serait implicitement chiant, rbarbatif etc... et qu'en plus ce serait obligatoirement quelqu'un de non motiv par l'informatique. Admettez que cette gnralisation quasi-systmatique dans cette discussion est plutt insultante, non ?


Je comprends que a te saole un peu en tant que prof mais admet que ce serait loin d'tre une premire dans l'ducation nationale :les instits qui doivent enseigner le sport en primaireles instits qui doivent enseigner l'anglais/allemand/espagnol en primaireles profs d'histoire/go qui doivent enseigner l'ducation civiquead lib.

Sinon j'ai pas trop bien suivi en ce qui concerne le ct obligatoire de la chose mais j'espre que a ne le sera pas, quand on voit l'attrait qu'avaient les cours d'informatique sur les tudiants en MIAS/SM... (perso j'ai bien aim ces cours l, c'est d'ailleurs a qui m'a orient vers le dev mais j'tais un des seuls que a intressait)

----------


## f-leb

a s'appelle la polyvalence. Ce qu'on demande de plus en plus aux salaris des entreprises, il n'y avaient pas de raisons de ne pas le demander aux profs ::?: ...

----------


## Loceka

Possible mais a n'est pas dans leur domaine de comptence.

Moi on peut trs bien me demander de faire preuve de polyvalence en scurisant un logiciel ou en faisant montant un parc informatique, mais je ne garantie pas le rsultat : je suis dveloppeur, pas form pour la scurit et je suis une bille en rseau.

Ben les profs c'est pareil. Mon ppa on lui a demand d'enseigner l'espagnol en primaire parce qu'il en avait fait au CAPES (20 ans avant donc).

Quant  l'ducation civique, je vois pas le rapport avec l'histoire ou la gographie plus qu'avec d'autres matires...

L'informatique et le dveloppement en particulier c'est trs spcial. Il faut apparement possder une certaine logique qui doit paratre vidente  la plupart des personnes ici prsente mais qui ne l'est pas pour tout le monde.
La plupart des gens que j'ai pu ctoyer et qui n'accrochaient pas  l'informatique (dveloppement), que ce soit en fac ou  l'extrieur taient totalement incapable de drouler un algo, sans parler de le comprendre.
C'est pourtant trs simple : une instruction puis une autre, puis une autre.
Et  ce que j'ai pu constater ce n'est pas de la mauvaise volont : j'ai assist une personne pendant sa thse de bio qui devait dvelopper quelques scripts.
J'ai t incapable en 3 mois de temps de lui faire comprendre ne serait-ce que la lecture du code. Alors oui, je suis trs mauvais pdagogue mais la personne en question tait quand mme motive pour apprendre.

Ce qu'il y'a c'est qu'apparement il faut avoir une certaine logique mathmatique qui fait dfaut  pas mal de gens. Parmis ceux que j'ai p ctoyer la plupart ne comprenaient pas qu'une instruction qu'ils n'avaient pas crite ne s'excute pas (en mettant mes mots  moi sur leur code  eux, car je serais bien incapable de dire exactement pourquoi ils rflchissaient de cette manire).
En gros il leur paraissait vident que la machine devait comprendre leur code  demi-mot. Paralllement il ne leur semblait pas incongru qu'elle (la machine) dcide de sauter des instructions selon ce qu'ils avaient en tte.

Encore une fois je le dis avec ma comprhension  moi et dans des termes pas forcment  leur avantage mais  ct (en math, physique, chimie, bio, ...) a pouvait tre des ttes.

Alors mettre a au bac en obligatoire serait une petite abration. Ceci dit les maths le sont aussi alors que, pareillement, certaines personnes n'ont pas le "dclic" pour a, alors pourquoi pas...

----------


## souviron34

> Le dveloppement de la lecture en masse n'a t possible que par une innovation technique qui est l'imprimerie. Avant a il fallait copier  la main. Donc cot de production lev donc livres pas abordables. Cf moines copistes.


Petite note historique rectificative : 

bien qu'on apprenne  l'Ecole que Gutemberg a invent l'imprimerie, c'est totalement faux : les Chinois l'avait fait en -38 avant JC... Et leurs livres (imprims) de maths du 1er sicle sont plus avancs que les bouquins de Cantor...  Ils ont malheureusement "bnfici" d'un empereur ignare au XIV me sicle qui a dcid qu'on ne devait plus promouvoir la culture  travers l'Empire tel que c'tait fait depuis -100.. Et ses 2 successeurs ont appliqu la mme rgle, jusqu' ce qu'on reviennne vers des choses plus raisonnables, mais 80 ans s'taient couls et une bonne partie du Savoir avait disparu...

(_d'o mes remarques sur "la prennit", sur le futur et le pass, et mon indignation devant cette "culture de l'instant" : on est en train de se comporter comme cet emperereur, et on aura vraisemblablement les mmes consquences_)


Il en va d'ailleurs de mme de Bernard Palissy, dont on nous rebt les oreilles  l'Ecole qu'il a invent l'mail... Mais les fameuses Portes de Bagdad , en -3000, taient constitues de 32 000 briques mailles au cobalt... (_une quipe allemande a rcemment reproduit la technique, ncessitant d'une part une logistique de transport colossale (5 tonnes de cobalt transportes depuis l'Himalaya jusqu'en Irak), une matrise de la temprature des fours (d'aprs l'quipe allemande, il fallait 8 heures  850 degrs et 12h  950 degrs), et enfin la technique de l'maillage_)...


Juste pour dire...

----------


## el_slapper

Gutemberg a quand mme invent les lettres mobiles, de taille variable, et pas mal de petits trucs qui rendaient ses presses bien plus efficaces que les presses chinoises.

Sur le reste, +1. L'empereur en question avait  sa disposition une flotte gigantesque, disposait d'une partie des meilleurs marins du monde(dont pas mal d'arabes recruts  prix d'or par son prdcesseur), avait des cartes de tout l'ocan indien, et prlevait tribut jusqu'au Kenya. Il aurait pu, d'un claquement de doigts, interdire aux portugais d'atteindre l'Inde. Freinant ainsi l'essor de l'occident, en l'empechant de s'emparer du commerce Asie-Europe aux dpens des arabes.

En 1430, la Chine tait numro 1 mondiale, technologiquement parlant(sans compter sa dmographie dj surpuissante). En 1500, a n'tait plus qu'une vaste blague, et elle a mis environ 5 sicles  rattraper l'essentiel de son retard(il en reste un peu, mais il faudra trs peu de temps pour finir de remonter la pente).

----------


## Marco46

> Petite note historique rectificative : 
> 
> bien qu'on apprenne  l'Ecole que Gutemberg a invent l'imprimerie, c'est totalement faux : les Chinois l'avait fait en -38 avant JC... Et leurs livres (imprims) de maths du 1er sicle sont plus avancs que les bouquins de Cantor...  Ils ont malheureusement "bnfici" d'un empereur ignare au XIV me sicle qui a dcid qu'on ne devait plus promouvoir la culture  travers l'Empire tel que c'tait fait depuis -100.. Et ses 2 successeurs ont appliqu la mme rgle, jusqu' ce qu'on reviennne vers des choses plus raisonnables, mais 80 ans s'taient couls et une bonne partie du Savoir avait disparu...


Certes mais c'est hors-sujet.

Ben oui moi je parle de l'imprimerie qui a *effectivement* t utilise et qui a conduit aux lumires.

----------


## Luc Hermitte

> Ah ben dit donc c'est pas trop tt !


J'en dduis donc qu'ils l'avaient retir ? 
J'avais eu droit  une option info de la seconde  la terminale (et donc au bac) de 90  92. C'tait en BASIC la premire anne (dans la catgorie mauvaises pratiques ...), et en Pascal ensuite. Et vu les sujets du BAC qui pouvaient tre traits dans divers langages, j'avais cru comprendre que le choix tait laiss  la libre apprciation du prof (de maths)
Ce fut des points faciles coeff 1. Il ne faut pas y voir plus. Ce n'est que le lyce.
Je me souviens que l'option tait trs confidentielle dans mon lyce : dans aucun "syllabus" publi. J'avais appris son existence pratiquement au dernier moment lors de mon inscription. J'avais cru comprendre que cette discrtion tait voulue. Pourquoi ? Aucune ide!

Algorithmiquement, on retrouvait ce que tesla a cit (newton & cie, dichotomie, dates bissextiles, quations 2nd degr, etc). Bref, une initiation. Rien d'autre. Comme si l'cole avait vocation  former des gens oprationnels qui savent tout. ^^'


Concernant le nouveau programme, les aspects vie priv  la facebook, et droit  la copie concernent tout le monde, et bien avant la terminale -- avec d'autres rgles de conduite (bureautique, recherche d'info) et d'hygine (vie prive, virus, entretien, ...) qui sont dj traites, c'est bien a?
Les aspects droit & CNIL peuvent concerner un futur professionnel. Mais franchement  ce niveau l (terminale), nul intrt d'y passer plus de 2 sances.

(dsol pour les redites de ce qu'il l'a dj t dans les 4 dernire pages)

----------


## Glavu

Ce qui m'nerve, c'est que l'informatique soit forcment associ  la fillire S, comme si les lves de S taient plus dous l dedans que les autres lycens, et comme si on ne pouvait pas faire de l'informatique dans une autre fillire.

J'ai fait un bac STG marketing, les cours de maths se rsumaient  des pourcentages toute l'anne, lire un graphique, etc. Je suis ensuite entre dans une cole suprieure pour dcrocher un diplme de chef de projet web  La Dfense, et c'est ni les cours de techno de collge, ni ceux du B2i/C2i ni ceux que j'ai rat en ne faisant pas S qui m'auront appris  coder.

----------


## el_slapper

un lien sur le sujet : ici

Je ne suis pas compltement d'accord avec ce lien, voire pas du tout sur certains points(spcialement le remplacement des langues de parole par des langages informatiques), mais il apporte des arguments intrssants, donc je le poste.

----------


## Atomtom

Intressant l'ide de familiariser les lves ds la primaire  la pratique d'un langage de programmation.

J'ai souvenir qu'en primaire on pratiquait du Logo (ou la tortue) sur TO7 (c'tait en 1984-1985).
C'est trs certainement un des lment qui m'a attir vers le dveloppement.

Est-ce que cette pratique a disparue ? Ou bien mon instit tait-il un cas isol ?

----------


## f-leb

Ils font voluer non seulement des tortues mais aussi toutes sortes dobjets, de personnages, danimaux dans une scne 3D dcore.

Voir le projet http://www.alice.org/

o comment sinitier  la programmation objet par glisser/dposer de blocs.

----------


## jack-ft

> Intressant l'ide de familiariser les lves ds la primaire  la pratique d'un langage de programmation.
> 
> J'ai souvenir qu'en primaire on pratiquait du Logo (ou la tortue) sur TO7 (c'tait en 1984-1985).
> C'est trs certainement un des lment qui m'a attir vers le dveloppement.
> 
> Est-ce que cette pratique a disparue ? Ou bien mon instit tait-il un cas isol ?


A l'poque (1983-84), tous les soirs, en rentrant du boulot, je passais au 22 av Matignon et je descendais dans les sous-sols du Centre Mondial Informatique.  Il y avait un paquet de Goupil II avec un cran VT100 pour les commandes LOGO et un cran graphique pour le rsultat.  Je montrais des trucs aux gamins (comme la rcursivit, les fractales, etc.) et j'y ai mme programm mon premier moteur d'infrence de systme expert! 

Oui, LOGO, c'est vraiment sympa!

Depuis, j'ai fait beaucoup de lisp et pas mal d'autres trucs (Objective-C, C++, Java, etc.)

)jack(

----------


## Glavu

> Est-ce que cette pratique a disparue ? Ou bien mon instit tait-il un cas isol ?


 l'poque, il tait presque ncessaire de savoir programmer pour pouvoir utiliser un ordinateur. La faon d'aborder l'informatique a beaucoup chang depuis, dieu merci on n'enseigne plus le lisp ni le turbo-pascal  l'cole, mais des langages de plus en plus scripts, pour aller droit au but de l'utilisateur et viter de rinventer la roue  chaque fois.
On a de moins en moins besoin de programmeurs d'architecture ; la demande porte dsormais sur les applications, les interfaces, l'ergonomie, d'o l'volution des mtiers de l'informatique, avec des dveloppeurs de plus en plus forms  la vente, au management et  la communication, et de moins en moins cloitrs dans leur trou  se battre avec leurs pointeurs sous MS Visual Studio,  peine sortis d'IUT et des cours sur les fractales (super utiles pour vendre une appli sur le cloud...  ::roll:: )

----------


## Loceka

> on n'enseigne plus le lisp ni le turbo-pascal  l'cole, mais des langages de plus en plus scripts, pour aller droit au but de l'utilisateur et viter de rinventer la roue  chaque fois.


Si c'est le cas c'est bien dommage.

Pas pour le lisp parce que c'est quand mme assez imbitable (pour un dbutant) mais le Pascal est un trs bon langage d'apprentissage (d'ailleurs il a t cr pour a).
Certes, ds qu'on veut faire des oprations avances c'est galre mais il permet de partir sur des bases saines : typage fort, distinction explicite des passages par valeur ou par pointeur, dclaration de block systmatique, instructions claires (pour quelqu'un qui comprend un tant soit peu l'anglais, il est possible de "lire" un programme).

Dbuter par un langage de script est  mon avis une aberration : typage implicite, pas forcment de distinction entre les passage par valeur ou pointeur, possibilit de tout crire sur une seule ligne, identificateurs parfois pas trs parlant (c'est vrai pour la plupart des langages d'ailleurs).

D'aprs mon exprience personnelle, trs peu de gens ont accroch au Pascal quand on en a fait en DEUG (L1 & L2) mais ils n'auraient pas plus accroch  un quelconque langage de script.

----------


## Flaburgan

Pour te rassurer, j'ai termin mon IUT l'anne dernire  Grenoble et j'y ai t initi  la programmation avec l'ADA (donc driv de Pascal). Et j'ai beaucoup aim. Cette anne,  l'ENSIMAG, rebelote. La plupart des lves avec moi rlait car ils arrivaient d'autres IUT o ils ne l'ont pas vu, et la syntaxe change beaucoup par rapport  nos langages (C++, JAVA, php..) tous drivs du C. Mais je pense que le typage fort et tous les autres trucs qui font la robustesse de l'ADA sont parfaits pour dbuter.

----------

